# Lace Party with Bev-March 26th-April 9 WIPs and Favorite Project Parade.



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Greetings Lace Party-ers and guests. Welcome to the Lace Party!!!

The Lace Party was formed here on Knitting Paradise several years ago by a group of KPers who shared a common interest in Lace knitting. The group is a little more private than the main sections in KP. We like to share, whether it be knitting projects or things going on in our daily lives. We love to share photos. WIPs and finished items.

We work on the basis of a bi-weekly schedule, hosted by the different members of the group. There may be a particular topic, project or technique. Sometimes it may be an ambitious project that several people have on their wish list, but that requires more than two weeks to complete, and this is a way to start it with others, providing enough encouragement to continue on and finish it. Some sessions we dedicate totally to WIPs.

Everyone is welcome to join in. 

These two weeks will be a WIP session. However, I thought it would also be nice to share some of our favorite projects with links to the patterns. Pictures please. 

I want to finish my little boy's vest these two weeks. And get started on my favorite bookmark that Sue posted last session. I have one side to finish on the front. I didn't read the pattern right and put in an after thought lifeline and ripped it back and am on my way again. The color is a good strong black. It didn't come out on the photo. I would also like to sew the buttons on my Peanut Warmer and get it in the mail.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Greetings Lace Party-ers and guests. Welcome to the Lace Party!!!
> 
> The Lace Party was formed here on Knitting Paradise several years ago by a group of KPers who shared a common interest in Lace knitting. The group is a little more private than the main sections in KP. We like to share, whether it be knitting projects or things going on in our daily lives. We love to share photos. WIPs and finished items.
> 
> ...


These cables are coming out beautifully Bev. I know someone is anxiously awaiting this vest.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Love those cables. (Don't envy you working with black, though!)

Thanks for a great start to these 2 weeks.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Black is really had to photograph, you did well to show the cables  If I remember correctly this was the yarn the little man chose for himself?


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I love to knit lace so I am interested in being a Lace Party-er. At present I am knitting the fan stitch 1/2-circle shawl from the book by Martha Waterman, "Traditional Knitted Lace Shawls". I will send a photo when it is off the needles.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking great, Bev.

I wanted to look in here tonight before going to bed. We will be traveling to the beach tomorrow, so not sure when I will have a chance to get online.

I think one of my favourite projects was Spring Wood Shawl that I knit in the early part of last year. Here is the link for the pattern. It took longer to knit as there was a lot of patterning in it, but I really love it, and did enjoy knitting it. Here is the link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-wood-shawl

The pic was taken last April. The grass looks really green, in strong contrast to this year. We don't really have any grass out there now. Apparently the soil became too acidic. We will be having the yard treated, but it will be fall before we can plant seed, and hopefully this time next year we will have grass again. Sad.

Sue



eshlemania said:


> Greetings Lace Party-ers and guests. Welcome to the Lace Party!!!
> 
> The Lace Party was formed here on Knitting Paradise several years ago by a group of KPers who shared a common interest in Lace knitting. The group is a little more private than the main sections in KP. We like to share, whether it be knitting projects or things going on in our daily lives. We love to share photos. WIPs and finished items.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

BC said:


> I love to knit lace so I am interested in being a Lace Party-er. At present I am knitting the fan stitch 1/2-circle shawl from the book by Martha Waterman, "Traditional Knitted Lace Shawls". I will send a photo when it is off the needles.


Oh, Yes, please do send photos--even while in progress. And welcome to the Lace Party, an eclectic group of knitters and other craftspeople.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looking great, Bev.
> 
> I wanted to look in here tonight before going to bed. We will be traveling to the beach tomorrow, so not sure when I will have a chance to get online.
> 
> ...


I remember you doing this beauty. It was a complicated pattern to keep track of.

And I will trade you some of my very basic garden soil for your acidic dirt. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

britgirl said:


> Looking great, Bev.
> 
> I wanted to look in here tonight before going to bed. We will be traveling to the beach tomorrow, so not sure when I will have a chance to get online.
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful shawl. Thanks for the link.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

BC said:


> I love to knit lace so I am interested in being a Lace Party-er. At present I am knitting the fan stitch 1/2-circle shawl from the book by Martha Waterman, "Traditional Knitted Lace Shawls". I will send a photo when it is off the needles.


welcome---and we love photos!!! (in progress as well as finished). Just jump in whenever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BC said:


> I love to knit lace so I am interested in being a Lace Party-er. At present I am knitting the fan stitch 1/2-circle shawl from the book by Martha Waterman, "Traditional Knitted Lace Shawls". I will send a photo when it is off the needles.


And you are most welcome to join us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looking great, Bev.
> 
> I wanted to look in here tonight before going to bed. We will be traveling to the beach tomorrow, so not sure when I will have a chance to get online.
> 
> ...


The shawl is exquisite, as I would expect from you, Sue. that is sad about the grass a brown summer in store.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

BC said:


> I love to knit lace so I am interested in being a Lace Party-er. At present I am knitting the fan stitch 1/2-circle shawl from the book by Martha Waterman, "Traditional Knitted Lace Shawls". I will send a photo when it is off the needles.


Welcome BC. We love having new members. Just jump right in -- can hardly wait to see your shawl.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi, this is just what I need. I would love to join you and get my shawl finished I started my first shawl around the holidays. A paid for pattern called quicksilver. I have put it down and started and finished 2 ther projects. I have 6 more sections to go!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Jay Dee said:


> Hi, this is just what I need. I would love to join you and get my shawl finished I started my first shawl around the holidays. A paid for pattern called quicksilver. I have put it down and started and finished 2 ther projects. I have 6 more sections to go!


Welcome. Nice looking shawl. Keep showing us progress photos!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is stunning, Bev. I love those cables. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

BC said:


> I love to knit lace so I am interested in being a Lace Party-er. At present I am knitting the fan stitch 1/2-circle shawl from the book by Martha Waterman, "Traditional Knitted Lace Shawls". I will send a photo when it is off the needles.


Welcome and we love to see photos.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Looking great, Bev.
> 
> I wanted to look in here tonight before going to bed. We will be traveling to the beach tomorrow, so not sure when I will have a chance to get online.
> 
> ...


Beautiful :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jay Dee said:


> Hi, this is just what I need. I would love to join you and get my shawl finished I started my first shawl around the holidays. A paid for pattern called quicksilver. I have put it down and started and finished 2 ther projects. I have 6 more sections to go!


Welcome, that stunner is worth finishing :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya, Dell, Melanie, Norma and Sue. Yes, Melanie, he chose this yarn himself.  

Sue, I remember the Spring Wood Shawl. How wonderful to see it again. It is truly a looker. Love it. So sorry about your grass.

Welcome, BC. Please do join in. And as everyone has said, we LOVE pictures.

JayDee, love your shawl. Looking forward to seeing more progress and finishing.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Welcome Jay Dee, love the colors in your shawl, and BC. Bev, your cable work is so pretty, very precise. I remember Spring Wood, Sue. Enjoy you trip to the beach. You are close enough for a nice getaway. 

I have a few things in progress and will take pictures later to post. My other in progress is a secret until my two weeks in May.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome BC and Jay Dee 

The Spring Wood shawl is on my list of must do's. I remember all the work you did on the pattern hiccups Sue. Many thanks. Sorry about the grass. We are hoping that some grass will grow on our property now that we have cleared out the brush. Nothing lawn-like, just something that can be easily mowed.

I have started the March clue for Toni's YOEL scarf and will be happy to have this one done. Those nupps are a killer, lol. Depending upon what I cook for dinner the next couple of nights will determine how fast it gets done. I knit while cooking which is not always good for whatever is being cooked, lol. 

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Jay Dee said:


> Hi, this is just what I need. I would love to join you and get my shawl finished I started my first shawl around the holidays. A paid for pattern called quicksilver. I have put it down and started and finished 2 ther projects. I have 6 more sections to go!


Welcome aboard!! Like the progressive slashes of the dark color on this shawl. Will be looking forward to watching it grow.


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

I've started a shawl for my SIL (to be!)'s wedding in August. She loves butterflies, but I couldn' find a butterfly motif/pattern for free, so have been side-knitting washcloths with test patterns. As I'm a very slow knitter, I figure this will take AT LEAST till August! I found a top-down half-circle shawl pattern that I started with, only added additional stitches so it's 3/4 circle with three panels (instead of 1/2 circle with two panels). I discovered a "butterfly stitch" that I plan to execute throughout the body of the shawl randomly, will work in the motif I'm trying to create in each of the 3 panels, and will finish off with kyustendil lace at the edge. Whew! When/if I get it done in time, I hope to make a shawl pin shaped like a butterfly out of jewelry wire.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow Loretta, that sounds fascinating. Do keep us updated :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow. Loretta, that sounds like quite the project. Would love some progress pics as you go. And welcome.

Thanks, Barbara. I do love the finished look of cables.  I will be glad to be done with the front of this vest.

Had our appointment this morning and it is more our kind of cleaning. It's an office and much easier to wrap our heads around in making a quote. They will also be making a decision the first week of April. So we could be starting next month. They only want us there for a spiff up on Weds and a deep, everything clean on Fri. I would really like to get this job. I think we will be quoting $130- $150-somewhere in there.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

LorettaHR said:


> I've started a shawl for my SIL (to be!)'s wedding in August. She loves butterflies, but I couldn' find a butterfly motif/pattern for free, so have been side-knitting washcloths with test patterns. As I'm a very slow knitter, I figure this will take AT LEAST till August! I found a top-down half-circle shawl pattern that I started with, only added additional stitches so it's 3/4 circle with three panels (instead of 1/2 circle with two panels). I discovered a "butterfly stitch" that I plan to execute throughout the body of the shawl randomly, will work in the motif I'm trying to create in each of the 3 panels, and will finish off with kyustendil lace at the edge. Whew! When/if I get it done in time, I hope to make a shawl pin shaped like a butterfly out of jewelry wire.


Welcome Loretta. That sounds like quite a project. As iterated before, we love photos--please keep us updated on how it's going.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Wow. Loretta, that sounds like quite the project. Would love some progress pics as you go. And welcome.
> 
> Thanks, Barbara. I do love the finished look of cables.  I will be glad to be done with the front of this vest.
> 
> Had our appointment this morning and it is more our kind of cleaning. It's an office and much easier to wrap our heads around in making a quote. They will also be making a decision the first week of April. So we could be starting next month. They only want us there for a spiff up on Weds and a deep, everything clean on Fri. I would really like to get this job. I think we will be quoting $130- $150-somewhere in there.


Yay, Bev. Hope that office job comes through.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Greetings Lace Party-ers and guests. Welcome to the Lace Party!!!
> 
> The Lace Party was formed here on Knitting Paradise several years ago by a group of KPers who shared a common interest in Lace knitting. The group is a little more private than the main sections in KP. We like to share, whether it be knitting projects or things going on in our daily lives. We love to share photos. WIPs and finished items.
> 
> ...


I do like this cable patterned vest. Do you have trouble knitting in black or is it easier if you're on slightly bigger needles?
I did have a giggle to myself over your Peanut Warmer as I saw visions of a dainty pea pod shaped garment to fit over a shell full of peanuts! Please explain.... :sm05: 
I've just got back from the Alderney Literary Festival which I will tell you about tomorrow as I'm dead beat now so going to bed. The knitting talk and workshop were great fun.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome BC and Jay Dee
> 
> The Spring Wood shawl is on my list of must do's. I remember all the work you did on the pattern hiccups Sue. Many thanks. Sorry about the grass. We are hoping that some grass will grow on our property now that we have cleared out the brush. Nothing lawn-like, just something that can be easily mowed.
> 
> ...


Before I had to reinstall Mozilla Firefox on my portable... I had to move an 8MB file of Spring wood shawl into a Google storage system. Is it possible to divide the file by 1/2 or 1/4 increments to send to my gmail?


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

When the "butterfly" motif you drew up looked a lot better on paper.
As in, (a) why you always do a dry run with the needles before incorporating it into the shawl and
(b) it turns out looking more like some kinda beetle than a butterfly!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Yay, Bev. Hope that office job comes through.


 :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

LorettaHR said:


> When the "butterfly" motif you drew up looked a lot better on paper.
> As in, (a) why you always do a dry run with the needles before incorporating it into the shawl and
> (b) it turns out looking more like some kinda beetle than a butterfly!


Ummm, I see what you mean.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

LorettaHR said:


> When the "butterfly" motif you drew up looked a lot better on paper.
> As in, (a) why you always do a dry run with the needles before incorporating it into the shawl and
> (b) it turns out looking more like some kinda beetle than a butterfly!


Loretta -- I did a lace stole with a butterfly motif in it (see pic below). I believe I found this motif in one of Barbara Walker's stitch volumes. I never wrote up the pattern so it is not easy to quickly put my finger on it. Is this or something like it what you are looking for?


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Loretta -- I did a lace stole with a butterfly motif in it (see pic below). I believe I found this motif in one of Barbara Walker's stitch volumes. I never wrote up the pattern so it is not easy to quickly put my finger on it. Is this or something like it what you are looking for?


Beautiful stole & butterfly.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

LorettaHR said:


> When the "butterfly" motif you drew up looked a lot better on paper.
> As in, (a) why you always do a dry run with the needles before incorporating it into the shawl and
> (b) it turns out looking more like some kinda beetle than a butterfly!


I see what you mean, too--although it looks more like a thistle motif to me!

The little butterflies in the upper corners are cute.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

LorettaHR said:


> When the "butterfly" motif you drew up looked a lot better on paper.
> As in, (a) why you always do a dry run with the needles before incorporating it into the shawl and
> (b) it turns out looking more like some kinda beetle than a butterfly!


Loretta -- I found the butterfly lace motif graphed in Barbara Walker's Fourth Treasury of Knitting Patterns on page 234. It was easy to work when I used it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Beautiful stole & butterfly.


Thanks Del. I did this stole for as a thank you to a lady who acted as an estate executor. She and her husband delivered to me 6 large moving boxes (the wardrobe size) of yarn from a lady in town who liked to travel internationally and who bought really high end yarns. It took me quite awhile to sort through it all. Ultimately, I ended up letting my knitting/crocheting friends go through it and take what they wanted. All the yarn was high-end stuff, but our color and texture preferences weren't a good match. The stole in the photo was made with some of her yarn -- I think there were more than 20 balls -- after doing several projects, I've got it down to 13. But that is still a lot and this was only one of the yarns. She really liked mohair. In any case, a lot of people have enjoyed the ladies generosity.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Greetings Lace Party-ers and guests. Welcome to the Lace Party!!!
> 
> The Lace Party was formed here on Knitting Paradise several years ago by a group of KPers who shared a common interest in Lace knitting. The group is a little more private than the main sections in KP. We like to share, whether it be knitting projects or things going on in our daily lives. We love to share photos. WIPs and finished items.
> 
> ...


Thanks for getting us started! Been so busy out in the yard/garden just now getting to KP/LP.

Lovely cables! One of my favorite things to knit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Welcome. Nice looking shawl. Keep showing us progress photos!


Welcome from me, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow. Loretta, that sounds like quite the project. Would love some progress pics as you go. And welcome.
> 
> Thanks, Barbara. I do love the finished look of cables.  I will be glad to be done with the front of this vest.
> 
> Had our appointment this morning and it is more our kind of cleaning. It's an office and much easier to wrap our heads around in making a quote. They will also be making a decision the first week of April. So we could be starting next month. They only want us there for a spiff up on Weds and a deep, everything clean on Fri. I would really like to get this job. I think we will be quoting $130- $150-somewhere in there.


Hope it works out for you, Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Great to have new people finding us and joining in!


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi, if you crochet..... This is a photo of a butterfly Dollie that I bough for a $1 and had framed. It not hard to make a chart. This might be something to work with. Hope it helps


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Loretta -- I did a lace stole with a butterfly motif in it (see pic below). I believe I found this motif in one of Barbara Walker's stitch volumes. I never wrote up the pattern so it is not easy to quickly put my finger on it. Is this or something like it what you are looking for?


YES!!!! THANK YOU!!!!! I'll re-read my BW books to see if I can find it!

Actually, I found a wonderful motif on a Russian site, http://avercheva.ru/?p=8947 but have not been able to figure out all the symbols. I figure I'll have to do another test washcloth to work out the kinks....


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Loretta -- I found the butterfly lace motif graphed in Barbara Walker's Fourth Treasury of Knitting Patterns on page 234. It was easy to work when I used it.


Ah! I thought I had Barbara Walker - it turns out to be Kinzel.... But now I have the info, so I may be able to find a version online. Thanks again!

Beautiful,shawl, by the way. Lacework is addicting, isn't it?

And yes, I DO crochet and have made my own filet crochet patterns, but the shawl is in an extra fine merino and knit (so far). Not sure how I could incorporate a crocheted motif into the middle of a knit field. And don't think I haven't considered it! ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

BC said:


> I love to knit lace so I am interested in being a Lace Party-er. At present I am knitting the fan stitch 1/2-circle shawl from the book by Martha Waterman, "Traditional Knitted Lace Shawls". I will send a photo when it is off the needles.


BC, go ahead and share a photo now! Love to see WIPs!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sue, that is stunning and yellow looks to be the perfect color for it.

Sorry to hear your grass is not doing well this year. DH is currently out with the tractor leveling out the extended yard area. Better him than me! And then of course will come planting all the grass seed and hoping the birds don't enjoy it too much! :sm06:



britgirl said:


> Looking great, Bev.
> 
> I wanted to look in here tonight before going to bed. We will be traveling to the beach tomorrow, so not sure when I will have a chance to get online.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> Hi, this is just what I need. I would love to join you and get my shawl finished I started my first shawl around the holidays. A paid for pattern called quicksilver. I have put it down and started and finished 2 ther projects. I have 6 more sections to go!


Jay Dee, what a lovely shawl, great colors :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

LorettaHR said:


> When the "butterfly" motif you drew up looked a lot better on paper.
> As in, (a) why you always do a dry run with the needles before incorporating it into the shawl and
> (b) it turns out looking more like some kinda beetle than a butterfly!


But if you didn't know it was supposed to be a butterfly, it is still pretty.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

This sounds wonderful! Looking forward to seeing your in progress photographs and finished ones also.



LorettaHR said:


> I've started a shawl for my SIL (to be!)'s wedding in August. She loves butterflies, but I couldn' find a butterfly motif/pattern for free, so have been side-knitting washcloths with test patterns. As I'm a very slow knitter, I figure this will take AT LEAST till August! I found a top-down half-circle shawl pattern that I started with, only added additional stitches so it's 3/4 circle with three panels (instead of 1/2 circle with two panels). I discovered a "butterfly stitch" that I plan to execute throughout the body of the shawl randomly, will work in the motif I'm trying to create in each of the 3 panels, and will finish off with kyustendil lace at the edge. Whew! When/if I get it done in time, I hope to make a shawl pin shaped like a butterfly out of jewelry wire.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bev, that is good news! :sm24:



eshlemania said:


> Wow. Loretta, that sounds like quite the project. Would love some progress pics as you go. And welcome.
> 
> Thanks, Barbara. I do love the finished look of cables.  I will be glad to be done with the front of this vest.
> 
> Had our appointment this morning and it is more our kind of cleaning. It's an office and much easier to wrap our heads around in making a quote. They will also be making a decision the first week of April. So we could be starting next month. They only want us there for a spiff up on Weds and a deep, everything clean on Fri. I would really like to get this job. I think we will be quoting $130- $150-somewhere in there.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Well, it does look different, yes, good to do a dry run first. But it still could be used for something in the future. Intriguing.



LorettaHR said:


> When the "butterfly" motif you drew up looked a lot better on paper.
> As in, (a) why you always do a dry run with the needles before incorporating it into the shawl and
> (b) it turns out looking more like some kinda beetle than a butterfly!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> Hi, if you crochet..... This is a photo of a butterfly Dollie that I bough for a $1 and had framed. It not hard to make a chart. This might be something to work with. Hope it helps


That is very pretty!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, TNS, Norma, Julie and Dell, for comments on the job. Sure hope we get it. I will put the quote in tomorrow morning. Let them know we are very interested in the job and will work with them on the quote if need be.

Oh, my, Loretta. Neat stitching, but so happy you decided to try it out. Love the butterfly pattern you found. Hopefully you will be able to figure out all the symbols. 

TNS,  the peanut warmer is a baby sweater I finished in January. I purchased the buttons, but have not yet put them on.  With the vest I have had to knit one side of the front and then the other side, which I have not done before. The back will be all one piece till we get to the neckline. No dividing and keeping count of stitches and rows etc.

DeEtta, I love the butterfly shawl.  And, WOW, what a 'chore' that must have been to go through all that yarn. 

Thanks, Janet Lee. I really like how the cables turned out. I am so glad I did stockenette throughout instead of garter. I really like it this way.

Jay Dee, love that butterfly. I can see why you framed it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I like that one. A couple of the symbols are new to me, but could probably figure it out eventually.



LorettaHR said:


> YES!!!! THANK YOU!!!!! I'll re-read my BW books to see if I can find it!
> 
> Actually, I found a wonderful motif on a Russian site, http://avercheva.ru/?p=8947 but have not been able to figure out all the symbols. I figure I'll have to do another test washcloth to work out the kinks....


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We arrived at the beach this afternoon. It was nice and sunny with temperatures in 70s. People were down on the beach, and even a couple of hardy people were in the water. Hard to believe it is still March. I am hoping to be up to see the sunrise tomorrow. Fortunately, it is not too early

Sue


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

britgirl said:


> We arrived at the beach this afternoon. It was nice and sunny with temperatures in 70s. People were down on the beach, and even a couple of hardy people were in the water. Hard to believe it is still March. I am hoping to be up to see the sunrise tomorrow. Fortunately, it is not too early
> 
> Sue


Nice! ????


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good luck Bev. Glad to hear the prospect is of your liking.

Karen - I will see what I can do. I think I have your gmail account somewhere.

Loretta - I was thinking more like a thistle than a beetle. Great that you can experiment  And I see Del had the same thought - great minds and all 

Great view Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We arrived at the beach this afternoon. It was nice and sunny with temperatures in 70s. People were down on the beach, and even a couple of hardy people were in the water. Hard to believe it is still March. I am hoping to be up to see the sunrise tomorrow. Fortunately, it is not too early
> 
> Sue


It does look beautiful, Sue, nice to see you, as well.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We arrived at the beach this afternoon. It was nice and sunny with temperatures in 70s. People were down on the beach, and even a couple of hardy people were in the water. Hard to believe it is still March. I am hoping to be up to see the sunrise tomorrow. Fortunately, it is not too early
> 
> Sue


Oh my, I am jealous! Cool, rainy and windy here.

Enjoy that lovely beach!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> We arrived at the beach this afternoon. It was nice and sunny with temperatures in 70s. People were down on the beach, and even a couple of hardy people were in the water. Hard to believe it is still March. I am hoping to be up to see the sunrise tomorrow. Fortunately, it is not too early
> 
> Sue


Nice pictures at the beach, Sue, and of you, too. The people in the water would have to be very hardy to get in at this time of year.

Here are some pictures of my WIP's. The first is Elizabeth's YOEL (Year of Estonian Lace) Jan-Mar. I had earlier decided to make the beaded version and had knitted January. Then, decided that nupps would be pretty and did the beads, too. The second is of her Year of Texture Jan-Mar. I have Jan and Feb of Toni's estonian Lace done and may start on the March clue this week.

The last two are the sweater I'm working on. The pattern is Dark Pearl by Carol Feller. The second shows a close up of the front right. It is worked sideways. I'm hoping I don't run out of yarn. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Nice pictures at the beach, Sue, and of you, too. The people in the water would have to be very hardy to get in at this time of year.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my WIP's. The first is Elizabeth's YOEL (Year of Estonian Lace) Jan-Mar. I had earlier decided to make the beaded version and had knitted January. Then, decided that nupps would be pretty and did the beads, too. The second is of her Year of Texture Jan-Mar. I have Jan and Feb of Toni's estonian Lace done and may start on the March clue this week.
> 
> The last two are the sweater I'm working on. The pattern is Dark Pearl by Carol Feller. The second shows a close up of the front right. It is worked sideways. I'm hoping I don't run out of yarn. Fingers crossed.


I love your colours, Barbara! Sure hope you don't run short of the blue.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Nice pictures at the beach, Sue, and of you, too. The people in the water would have to be very hardy to get in at this time of year.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my WIP's. The first is Elizabeth's YOEL (Year of Estonian Lace) Jan-Mar. I had earlier decided to make the beaded version and had knitted January. Then, decided that nupps would be pretty and did the beads, too. The second is of her Year of Texture Jan-Mar. I have Jan and Feb of Toni's estonian Lace done and may start on the March clue this week.
> 
> The last two are the sweater I'm working on. The pattern is Dark Pearl by Carol Feller. The second shows a close up of the front right. It is worked sideways. I'm hoping I don't run out of yarn. Fingers crossed.


Oh my, those are gorgeous. And what a beautiful blue.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Janet Lee, Melanie

Sue, that looks excellent. Have a wonderful time. Can't believe people are in the water.

Barbara, your YOEL looks wonderful. Love the cables in the Year of Texture. Love the color changes. Your sweater looks great. Love the color. Hope you have enough yarn.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I love to knit lace so I am interested in being a Lace Party-er. At present I am knitting the fan stitch 1/2-circle shawl from the book by Martha Waterman, "Traditional Knitted Lace Shawls". I will send a photo when it is off the needles.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

beautiful work. :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Good luck Bev. Glad to hear the prospect is of your liking.
> 
> Karen - I will see what I can do. I think I have your gmail account somewhere.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Nice pictures at the beach, Sue, and of you, too. The people in the water would have to be very hardy to get in at this time of year.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my WIP's. The first is Elizabeth's YOEL (Year of Estonian Lace) Jan-Mar. I had earlier decided to make the beaded version and had knitted January. Then, decided that nupps would be pretty and did the beads, too. The second is of her Year of Texture Jan-Mar. I have Jan and Feb of Toni's estonian Lace done and may start on the March clue this week.
> 
> The last two are the sweater I'm working on. The pattern is Dark Pearl by Carol Feller. The second shows a close up of the front right. It is worked sideways. I'm hoping I don't run out of yarn. Fingers crossed.


Really nice scarves & sweater--the colors are pretty. ( I'm partial to blue; it's always been my favorite color, and that's a particularly pretty hue.)


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Jay Dee said:


> Hi, if you crochet..... This is a photo of a butterfly Dollie that I bough for a $1 and had framed. It not hard to make a chart. This might be something to work with. Hope it helps


Can see why you framed that butterfly. It is a lovely one.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

LorettaHR said:


> YES!!!! THANK YOU!!!!! I'll re-read my BW books to see if I can find it!
> 
> Actually, I found a wonderful motif on a Russian site, http://avercheva.ru/?p=8947 but have not been able to figure out all the symbols. I figure I'll have to do another test washcloth to work out the kinks....


That's an interesting butterfly done with the cables. We'll all be waiting to see what you've decided to do! :sm02:


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

wwwdel said:


> Really nice scarves & sweater--the colors are pretty. ( I'm partial to blue; it's always been my favorite color, and that's a particularly pretty hue.)


Great color choices! The blue is really pretty


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

wwwdel said:


> That's an interesting butterfly done with the cables. We'll all be waiting to see what you've decided to do! :sm02:


Thank you, wwwdel. I purchased 2 butterflies that day shopping flee markets. I sewed the other butterfly on the back of my dungaree jacket. You never know what your going to find


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Nice pictures at the beach, Sue, and of you, too. The people in the water would have to be very hardy to get in at this time of year.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my WIP's. The first is Elizabeth's YOEL (Year of Estonian Lace) Jan-Mar. I had earlier decided to make the beaded version and had knitted January. Then, decided that nupps would be pretty and did the beads, too. The second is of her Year of Texture Jan-Mar. I have Jan and Feb of Toni's estonian Lace done and may start on the March clue this week.
> 
> The last two are the sweater I'm working on. The pattern is Dark Pearl by Carol Feller. The second shows a close up of the front right. It is worked sideways. I'm hoping I don't run out of yarn. Fingers crossed.


Barbara -- what a variety. All colors are wonderful, but that blue is special. Fingers crossed that you make it without scrimping.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Loretta -- I did a lace stole with a butterfly motif in it (see pic below). I believe I found this motif in one of Barbara Walker's stitch volumes. I never wrote up the pattern so it is not easy to quickly put my finger on it. Is this or something like it what you are looking for?


That is pretty :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> We arrived at the beach this afternoon. It was nice and sunny with temperatures in 70s. People were down on the beach, and even a couple of hardy people were in the water. Hard to believe it is still March. I am hoping to be up to see the sunrise tomorrow. Fortunately, it is not too early
> 
> Sue


That looks a lovely beach and an excellent picture of you :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, all your wips are gorgeous. I love the Carol Feller design :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Finally made it over here and see I have lots of catching up to do. Thanks Bev for starting us off for these next 2 weeks. Love the beautiful cables on your vest. It is coming along great. 

Welcome BC. Looking forward to seeing progress pics of the fan stitch shawl. 

Sue, that shawl really is a beauty. I do remember all the work you did on corrections with that pattern. 
Too bad about your lawn. 

Wow JD, that shawl is looking super. I love the look of the lace panels and stripes. 

Loretta, what an ambitious undertaking! Sounds like beautiful design ideas. 

Bev, keeping fingers crossed that you get that office job. 
Pg 2


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Loretta, I see what you mean. i do like those little butterfly stitches in the corners. 

DeEtta, that is a gorgeous lace stole. Those butterfly motifs seem like they would be great for Loretta's idea for her shawl. 

Jay Dee, that is such a pretty crocheted butterfly. What a good find!

Loretta, that Russian cables butterfly is really nice too, if you can figure it out. 

Sue, good start to your vacation! You look very relaxed. Beautiful beach you are on! 

Barbara, both scarves are looking great. I do like the look of the nupps. Your sweater has a pretty pattern. It is interesting how it is just done on the one side! I also love the blue color and hope you don't run out! 

I am also working on all 3 of those year long scarves and have finished all the March patterns. I am now working on a test knit for Toni, but no pictures allowed, as it will be for a MKAL. 
Here is a picture of my last FO from awhile ago, that I had shown when I first completed it. It is the First Gift Shawl by Elizabeth Ravenwood.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is very pretty, Caryn. Another very beautiful blue :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty, Caryn. Another very beautiful blue :sm24:


Indeed it is!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great work Barbara. I think our YOEL scarves are the same color  Love the lace panel on the sweater, and of course the color is great.

Caryn, I remember when you posted this one before, such a pretty color. Mine is on hold while I work on the umpteen other WIP's. One of which is Gerda which I knit one and a half rows last night while watching TV. The rows are huge, lol!

Hope all have a great day,

Melanie


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Loretta, I see what you mean. i do like those little butterfly stitches in the corners.
> 
> DeEtta, that is a gorgeous lace stole. Those butterfly motifs seem like they would be great for Loretta's idea for her shawl.
> 
> ...


Your shawl is so pretty, reminds me of the blue in my WIP. I fell in love with that yarn when I found it at a fiber show in Salida, Colorado last year.

Thanks to Julie, Janet Lee, Bev, SeEtta, Dell, Norma and Melanie on my WIPs. That is funny that our YOEL's are the same color Melanie. My yarn is Woolike and it is nice to work with. My other Estonian scarf is also in Woolike. The variegated yarn for the Texture scarf is a variegated worsted weight by Poem's. I got it at a guild member sale for about $10 for 6 skeins. I never knew what I was going to do with it but I like it for the Texture scarf. Wishing now I had done the cowl option but I don't want to tear it all out at this point. I may follow along on the options and see if I can do it at the end.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I might try and put in my feet, just to say I did, but I know the water had to be bitterly cold.

We are planning meeting a friend later this morning, but now just enjoying watching the peaceful beach. No crowds is my idea of heaven!

Great pics. Love the blue of the sweater. I haven't done March Year of Texture or Toni's Estonian Lace. Both on my to-do list for when we return home.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Nice pictures at the beach, Sue, and of you, too. The people in the water would have to be very hardy to get in at this time of year.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my WIP's. The first is Elizabeth's YOEL (Year of Estonian Lace) Jan-Mar. I had earlier decided to make the beaded version and had knitted January. Then, decided that nupps would be pretty and did the beads, too. The second is of her Year of Texture Jan-Mar. I have Jan and Feb of Toni's estonian Lace done and may start on the March clue this week.
> 
> The last two are the sweater I'm working on. The pattern is Dark Pearl by Carol Feller. The second shows a close up of the front right. It is worked sideways. I'm hoping I don't run out of yarn. Fingers crossed.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

BC said:


> I love to knit lace so I am interested in being a Lace Party-er. At present I am knitting the fan stitch 1/2-circle shawl from the book by Martha Waterman, "Traditional Knitted Lace Shawls". I will send a photo when it is off the needles.


Oh please post in-process pictures!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a beauty! Color and design just seem to flow. :sm24:



sisu said:


> Loretta, I see what you mean. i do like those little butterfly stitches in the corners.
> 
> DeEtta, that is a gorgeous lace stole. Those butterfly motifs seem like they would be great for Loretta's idea for her shawl.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sue, love those photographs, especially the first one. So very calming, but with a promise of a beautiful day. Enjoy you lucky lady!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I might try and put in my feet, just to say I did, but I know the water had to be bitterly cold.
> 
> We are planning meeting a friend later this morning, but now just enjoying watching the peaceful beach. No crowds is my idea of heaven!
> 
> ...


So peaceful. Enjoy. I find early mornings the best time of the day -- guess that is why I get up early, too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you so much, Sue, for hosting the last LP on bookmarks. I am sure everyone learned a lot and had fun in the process. Please enjoy your time at the beach!

Thank you, Bev, for getting this LP started. Your boys vest is so nice. I want to say "handsome". WIPs are a perfect thing to do. DH and I are going to Florida for the first time ever!!! And I have packed one, or two, or three, WIPs that I hope to finish or make some serious progress on.

Have a great week!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Your shawl is so pretty, reminds me of the blue in my WIP. I fell in love with that yarn when I found it at a fiber show in Salida, Colorado last year.
> 
> Thanks to Julie, Janet Lee, Bev, SeEtta, Dell, Norma and Melanie on my WIPs. That is funny that our YOEL's are the same color Melanie. My yarn is Woolike and it is nice to work with. My other Estonian scarf is also in Woolike. The variegated yarn for the Texture scarf is a variegated worsted weight by Poem's. I got it at a guild member sale for about $10 for 6 skeins. I never knew what I was going to do with it but I like it for the Texture scarf. Wishing now I had done the cowl option but I don't want to tear it all out at this point. I may follow along on the options and see if I can do it at the end.


That can be annoying when you are committed to a particular option, but would prefer something else. I get terribly bored with scarves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I might try and put in my feet, just to say I did, but I know the water had to be bitterly cold.
> 
> We are planning meeting a friend later this morning, but now just enjoying watching the peaceful beach. No crowds is my idea of heaven!
> 
> ...


Wish I was there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you so much, Sue, for hosting the last LP on bookmarks. I am sure everyone learned a lot and had fun in the process. Please enjoy your time at the beach!
> 
> Thank you, Bev, for getting this LP started. Your boys vest is so nice. I want to say "handsome". WIPs are a perfect thing to do. DH and I are going to Florida for the first time ever!!! And I have packed one, or two, or three, WIPs that I hope to finish or make some serious progress on.
> 
> Have a great week!


And have a great time in Florida!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

sisu said:


> Loretta, I see what you mean. i do like those little butterfly stitches in the corners.
> 
> DeEtta, that is a gorgeous lace stole. Those butterfly motifs seem like they would be great for Loretta's idea for her shawl.
> 
> ...


Pretty shawl; love the stitch pattern & color.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I might try and put in my feet, just to say I did, but I know the water had to be bitterly cold.
> 
> We are planning meeting a friend later this morning, but now just enjoying watching the peaceful beach. No crowds is my idea of heaven!
> 
> ...


It is a very peaceful looking beach. :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

britgirl said:


> I might try and put in my feet, just to say I did, but I know the water had to be bitterly cold.
> 
> We are planning meeting a friend later this morning, but now just enjoying watching the peaceful beach. No crowds is my idea of heaven!
> 
> ...


You did get a beautiful sunride (oops- that was inadvertent-s'posed to be sunrise, but maybe apt anyway!), and a nice peaceful beach.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> And have a great time in Florida!


 :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And have a great time in Florida!


Thank you, Julie! We are getting excited now. :sm02:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

TLL said:


> Thank you so much, Sue, for hosting the last LP on bookmarks. I am sure everyone learned a lot and had fun in the process. Please enjoy your time at the beach!
> 
> Thank you, Bev, for getting this LP started. Your boys vest is so nice. I want to say "handsome". WIPs are a perfect thing to do. DH and I are going to Florida for the first time ever!!! And I have packed one, or two, or three, WIPs that I hope to finish or make some serious progress on.
> 
> Have a great week!


Lots to do & see in Fla. Just know you'll have a great time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Julie! We are getting excited now. :sm02:


That sounds great!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> Thank you so much, Sue, for hosting the last LP on bookmarks. I am sure everyone learned a lot and had fun in the process. Please enjoy your time at the beach!
> 
> Thank you, Bev, for getting this LP started. Your boys vest is so nice. I want to say "handsome". WIPs are a perfect thing to do. DH and I are going to Florida for the first time ever!!! And I have packed one, or two, or three, WIPs that I hope to finish or make some serious progress on.
> 
> Have a great week!


Bring your camera along...and make sure you pet the Seahorses I tatted for our LP pilot! I want photos of a ruler alongside the top and length...so I'll look up the link now...you'll have a few sheets to print out and cut the ruler(s).

printable-ruler.net
Select "none" for the print handling/scaling part of your printer's pre-print window (before you select ok to print). I have HP printers...so may not have equal representative photos to match your printer choice.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

LOL!!! You ladies are funny! If we get to meet, and I hope we do, I will try to take a photo of Melanie's sea horses for you, Karen. :sm02: It sounds like she is quite a ways south of where we will be, like 5 hours, so I don't know....


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Bev...looking forward to the next weeks ,thank you.Sewing on buttons takes me forever to start.Good cabling.
Sue ,good views but think the quiet beaches in the NE are fab.Not the weather though.Gorgeous knitting .Shame re grass .
Welcome to Bc and Jd ....sounds like the alphabet joined .
De Etta ...lovely pink shawl.
Caryn,First Gift is gorgeous .I think it was quite a difficult pattern.
Ringo is a hero ! Pigs head with teeth sounds a bit of a nuisance .He is worth it though isn't he ? Non dog lovers would never understand .
Barbara ,looked for what was blue but sorry missed it .
Know some have been missed so accept my apologies .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Bev...looking forward to the next weeks ,thank you.Sewing on buttons takes me forever to start.Good cabling.
> Sue ,good views but think the quiet beaches in the NE are fab.Not the weather though.Gorgeous knitting .Shame re grass .
> Welcome to Bc and Jd ....sounds like the alphabet joined .
> De Etta ...lovely pink shawl.
> ...


Ringo really only causes fluff, long term- it is amazing how much a Corgi sheds- the pig's teeth are fortunately a rare occurrence! I would not be without him- he is a real delight- never very far away- and learned very quickly as a pup what was out of bounds - like wool and needles- a single firm 'no' was usually enough. Definitely a dog person in preference- I don't mind cats- just don't go out of my way to have one!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

You might get some ideas here or find a pattern
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly-stitch-prayer-shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly-dishcloth-3
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly-prayer-shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterflies-shawl-5
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly-shawl-perhonen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/moon-butterflys-2

These are free and there are many more. I made a butterfly shawl 2 years ago but didn't see the pattern. Maybe I searched too fast. There are several options to purchase also.
I did find it but it is a crochet pattern. Search patterns on Ravelry. I think I saw 50+ pages some free, some to purchase.
Good luck


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

An FO that is very useful- goes over the top of most things on a chilly morning.

And the Channel Islands Cast on for Anne's Navy-blue Gansey/Cardigan- I am actually about 4 inches up the welt now, but have not yet worked out how best to photograph it!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Norma, Julie, Melanie, Barbara, JanetLee, Dell, and Ann for your kind words on my finished shawl. 
The yarn was mostly alpaca, with some silk and a bit of cashmere, so it is very soft. The tonal blue did work out nicely with this pattern. 
Barbara, it is about the same color as your blue sweater yarn. I do love all blues!
Ann, there was one row that was a little tricky, with 2 different double decreases, but all in all it was easy once you got into the rhythm. Just took a really long time for me to finish! 

Sue, what a gorgeous sunrise you caught. Looks so peaceful there.

Julie, I love that red gansey! Your channel cast on is so even. I learned that one when you hosted your 2 weeks and taught us about Gansey construction. I only did it for that little stuffed bear gansey I made and remember that it took me quite a few tries to get it to look ok.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Ooooh, Julie, your red gansey is really pretty. Have never seen the Channel cast on; that makes a very pretty cast on. Will be waiting to see the finished product!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

wwwdel said:


> Ooooh, Julie, your red gansey is really pretty. Have never seen the Channel cast on; that makes a very pretty cast on. Will be waiting to see the finished product!


One of the rooster panels. They'll be attached back to back, then the rounds will start. (oops, got part of the camera strap too!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Norma, Julie, Melanie, Barbara, JanetLee, Dell, and Ann for your kind words on my finished shawl.
> The yarn was mostly alpaca, with some silk and a bit of cashmere, so it is very soft. The tonal blue did work out nicely with this pattern.
> Barbara, it is about the same color as your blue sweater yarn. I do love all blues!
> Ann, there was one row that was a little tricky, with 2 different double decreases, but all in all it was easy once you got into the rhythm. Just took a really long time for me to finish!
> ...


Caryn, it has taken me a while to have the courage to tackle that cast on- I am still unclear about darning in the ends one is left with! It is worth persevering with it though, I reckon.
I love my red Guernsey- I have been using it already, when the days are around 25 -26 *C, 21 -22 *C feels definitely cool. (And I am getting soft!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Ooooh, Julie, your red gansey is really pretty. Have never seen the Channel cast on; that makes a very pretty cast on. Will be waiting to see the finished product!


Thank you, Dell- it is based on Alice Starmore's Eriskay Gansey in her Fishermen's Sweaters book that JanetLea was mentioning a day or so back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> One of the rooster panels. They'll be attached back to back, then the rounds will start. (oops, got part of the camera strap too!)


Looks good Dell! Is this your design, or from someone else!?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> An FO that is very useful- goes over the top of most things on a chilly morning.
> 
> And the Channel Islands Cast on for Anne's Navy-blue Gansey/Cardigan- I am actually about 4 inches up the welt now, but have not yet worked out how best to photograph it!


Both wonderful pieces. Just lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Both wonderful pieces. Just lovely.


Thank you, DeEtta!

I have largely put to one side the Ganseys I am knitting for myself- and I could well end up with two on commission!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Toni, enjoy your trip to Florida. I have never been there, but DH has some family there, plus he has gone there for work.



TLL said:


> Thank you so much, Sue, for hosting the last LP on bookmarks. I am sure everyone learned a lot and had fun in the process. Please enjoy your time at the beach!
> 
> Thank you, Bev, for getting this LP started. Your boys vest is so nice. I want to say "handsome". WIPs are a perfect thing to do. DH and I are going to Florida for the first time ever!!! And I have packed one, or two, or three, WIPs that I hope to finish or make some serious progress on.
> 
> Have a great week!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Scarves can be boring fairly quickly. I usually make thin, long ones. DHs family seems to prefer those, plus it enables be to use up the "extra" yarn from projects. So does hats though! Just started a hat using up the last bit of yarn from the poncho, which I still need to post pictures of! Not fancy, but she didn't want fancy.



Lurker 2 said:


> That can be annoying when you are committed to a particular option, but would prefer something else. I get terribly bored with scarves.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Great links, too bad my crochet abilities are not up to most of them.



triciad19 said:


> You might get some ideas here or find a pattern
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly-stitch-prayer-shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly-dishcloth-3
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly-prayer-shawl
> ...


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks good Dell! Is this your design, or from someone else!?


Thank you Julie & DeEtta. This is a design I had to make up. Couldn't find any rooster charts for knits- only for crochet, cross stitch, etc., so the proportions would have come out wrong. Couldn't find any charts for knitted numbers either (just letters)! Took me a while to get the rooster chart worked out! :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> An FO that is very useful- goes over the top of most things on a chilly morning.
> 
> And the Channel Islands Cast on for Anne's Navy-blue Gansey/Cardigan- I am actually about 4 inches up the welt now, but have not yet worked out how best to photograph it!


Love that red! Wow!

Good start on the blue one. :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> These are free and there are many more. I made a butterfly shawl 2 years ago but didn't see the pattern. Maybe I searched too fast. There are several options to purchase also.
> I did find it but it is a crochet pattern. Search patterns on Ravelry. I think I saw 50+ pages some free, some to purchase.
> Good luck


Thanks for so many delicious links! I like Ravelry, but there is so much available it's hard to do a search unless you have several hours! Thanks so much for sharing these!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Dell- it is based on Alice Starmore's Eriskay Gansey in her Fishermen's Sweaters book that JanetLea was mentioning a day or so back.


Believe me, I have been looking those graphs over! They look great and I have a few ideas cooking away already.

Would it be weird to knit poncho with knit/purl and cable designs that I get from a Gansey book?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> One of the rooster panels. They'll be attached back to back, then the rounds will start. (oops, got part of the camera strap too!)


Nice rooster :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, DeEtta!
> 
> I have largely put to one side the Ganseys I am knitting for myself- and I could well end up with two on commission!


 :sm24: :sm24: Good news indeed!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> One of the rooster panels. They'll be attached back to back, then the rounds will start. (oops, got part of the camera strap too!)


Del -- good looking rooster there.... Making real progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Scarves can be boring fairly quickly. I usually make thin, long ones. DHs family seems to prefer those, plus it enables be to use up the "extra" yarn from projects. So does hats though! Just started a hat using up the last bit of yarn from the poncho, which I still need to post pictures of! Not fancy, but she didn't want fancy.


 :sm24: I have knitted some sideways which gives you very long rows- but with careful choice of yarns can be quite effective. Only snag was the recipient treated the last one as a gift, and I never even recouped my yarn cost!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Thank you Julie & DeEtta. This is a design I had to make up. Couldn't find any rooster charts for knits- only for crochet, cross stitch, etc., so the proportions would have come out wrong. Couldn't find any charts for knitted numbers either (just letters)! Took me a while to get the rooster chart worked out! :sm02:


Well done- it looks great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Love that red! Wow!
> 
> Good start on the blue one. :sm24:


It is called Crushed Raspberry- which I find quite evocative!

Thanks! I must photograph it again- I've completed the initials on the stocking stitch band and am working up 6 or 7 inches.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Believe me, I have been looking those graphs over! They look great and I have a few ideas cooking away already.
> 
> Would it be weird to knit poncho with knit/purl and cable designs that I get from a Gansey book?


Not weird at all, that is how the creative process works.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Nice rooster :sm24:


Thanks, JanetLee. And no, I think a poncho with cables would look classy.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Sisu the First Gift Shawl by Elizabeth Ravenwood is stunning! I love the color and the stitch.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, love your First Gift Shawl. Such a gorgeous color.

Welcome BC and yes, progress pics please. 

Sue, lovely beach photos. So happy you get to getaway!

Ooooo, Toni, have fun, fun, fun in Florida!!

Julie, that red gansey looks so very, very warm!!! I bet you look amazing in it. Lovely start on the blue one.

Dell, your rooster panel looks great! You did an excellent job with that chart and resulting panel.

Janet Lee, somewhere I have a poncho with gansey cables. I remember really liking it. I wonder where it is.

Spent time tonight doing something I have never done before making up and printing out a Cleaning Proposal with bid. Going to take a quick run to see the downstairs one more time in the morning and, hopefully, get it turned in tomorrow. We would really like to have the job. So we shall see.

My favorite thing to knit was Nymphalidea. I loved the color play and the pattern was a dream to knit. A short row project. I used Madelintosh lite in Glazed Pecan, Sunrise Fiber Classic Sock in Cranberry Pear (the variegated colorway) and Spud and Cloe sock yarn in Red Hot. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nymphalidea

I also did some fingerless mitts in the same colors to match. The pattern also calls for short rows. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winding-mitts-2


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Barbara - I am using Woollike for Toni's YOEL scarf. It is nice to knit with.

Julie - lovely work as always. Great red.

Toni - you should have great weather, good time of year to visit. For those of you who are unaware, I live about a three and a half to four hour drive from where Toni will be staying. Still working on options to visit 

Bev - that shawl is one of the ones I hope to do someday. Glad to hear it was an enjoyable knit.


WIP's - I am up to date on two out of the the Year-Of scarves, with the third one's current clue in process. Dancing Bees is on hold until I finish Lily Go's MKAL - Enchanted Rose, unless we go for a drive then I'll bring Bees as the car project. Gerda is always nearby to knit if I watch TV. There are a host of other hibernating projects.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. Really enjoying a relaxing time here. It is so nice without all the tourists.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> That looks a lovely beach and an excellent picture of you :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, that is beautiful. I love that colour.

Sue


sisu said:


> Loretta, I see what you mean. i do like those little butterfly stitches in the corners.
> 
> DeEtta, that is a gorgeous lace stole. Those butterfly motifs seem like they would be great for Loretta's idea for her shawl.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara - I am using Woollike for Toni's YOEL scarf. It is nice to knit with.
> 
> Julie - lovely work as always. Great red.
> 
> ...


You might be 3-4 hours away by car...but Toni needs an adventure by helicopter to match her motorcycle trips. :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Both my ŸOEL and Toni's Estonian Sampler are in Woolike. I like how soft it is and how it knits up.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Your shawl is so pretty, reminds me of the blue in my WIP. I fell in love with that yarn when I found it at a fiber show in Salida, Colorado last year.
> 
> Thanks to Julie, Janet Lee, Bev, SeEtta, Dell, Norma and Melanie on my WIPs. That is funny that our YOEL's are the same color Melanie. My yarn is Woolike and it is nice to work with. My other Estonian scarf is also in Woolike. The variegated yarn for the Texture scarf is a variegated worsted weight by Poem's. I got it at a guild member sale for about $10 for 6 skeins. I never knew what I was going to do with it but I like it for the Texture scarf. Wishing now I had done the cowl option but I don't want to tear it all out at this point. I may follow along on the options and see if I can do it at the end.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your First Gift Shawl. Such a gorgeous color.
> 
> Welcome BC and yes, progress pics please.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bev. Interesting slants on your shawl & mitts. They look great, as your work always does! Keeping my fingers crossed, just like the others, for that proposal to be accepted.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, JanetLee. It looked like that again this evening. We were out most of the day. My friend 's DH took us around the Military Aviation Museum where he is a docent. There are about 60 WW1 and WW2 planes there. It was very interesting. It rained a little whilst we were inside, otherwise, nice with temps in 70s again. It is supposed to be in 60s tomorrow. We plan taking another walk along the boardwalk in the morning, then will probably meet up with our friends late afternoon. She is volunteering down at the oceanfront at a church which is a few blocks from our hotel. We will probably have dinner than walk along the boardwalk in the evening. It is nice and quiet since it is not holiday season yet. I am enjoying the evening inside, but can hear the ocean in the background. I got to knit a little on another test knit, and finished a bookmark for my friend.

Sue


run4fittness said:


> Sue, love those photographs, especially the first one. So very calming, but with a promise of a beautiful day. Enjoy you lucky lady!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am enjoying the peace and quiet. Hope to get up to see the sunrise again in the morning.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> So peaceful. Enjoy. I find early mornings the best time of the day -- guess that is why I get up early, too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Toni, hope you have a great trip to Florida.

Sue


TLL said:


> Thank you so much, Sue, for hosting the last LP on bookmarks. I am sure everyone learned a lot and had fun in the process. Please enjoy your time at the beach!
> 
> Thank you, Bev, for getting this LP started. Your boys vest is so nice. I want to say "handsome". WIPs are a perfect thing to do. DH and I are going to Florida for the first time ever!!! And I have packed one, or two, or three, WIPs that I hope to finish or make some serious progress on.
> 
> Have a great week!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is, since there are not a lot of tourists here at present.Once summer the beach will be packed. I am happy to be here now without the crowds and all the noise.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> It is a very peaceful looking beach. :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. Being from the NE myself, I love some of the beaches there. It is a shame that the weather can be so cold.

Sue


annweb said:


> Bev...looking forward to the next weeks ,thank you.Sewing on buttons takes me forever to start.Good cabling.
> Sue ,good views but think the quiet beaches in the NE are fab.Not the weather though.Gorgeous knitting .Shame re grass .
> Welcome to Bc and Jd ....sounds like the alphabet joined .
> De Etta ...lovely pink shawl.
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, a beautiful red Gansey. I had never heard of that Channel Islands Cast on before.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> An FO that is very useful- goes over the top of most things on a chilly morning.
> 
> And the Channel Islands Cast on for Anne's Navy-blue Gansey/Cardigan- I am actually about 4 inches up the welt now, but have not yet worked out how best to photograph it!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, love the colour in the shawl and mitts.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your First Gift Shawl. Such a gorgeous color.
> 
> Welcome BC and yes, progress pics please.
> 
> ...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your First Gift Shawl. Such a gorgeous color.
> 
> Welcome BC and yes, progress pics please.
> 
> ...


Bev -- great work and a very nice picture of you. It is nice to match a face with all that I've learned about a person. Thanks.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, JanetLee. It looked like that again this evening. We were out most of the day. My friend 's DH took us around the Military Aviation Museum where he is a docent. There are about 60 WW1 and WW2 planes there. It was very interesting. It rained a little whilst we were inside, otherwise, nice with temps in 70s again. It is supposed to be in 60s tomorrow. We plan taking another walk along the boardwalk in the morning, then will probably meet up with our friends late afternoon. She is volunteering down at the oceanfront at a church which is a few blocks from our hotel. We will probably have dinner than walk along the boardwalk in the evening. It is nice and quiet since it is not holiday season yet. I am enjoying the evening inside, but can hear the ocean in the background. I got to knit a little on another test knit, and finished a bookmark for my friend.
> 
> Sue


Sue -- really nice bookmark. Glad you are enjoying the downtime and the ocean.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> An FO that is very useful- goes over the top of most things on a chilly morning.
> 
> And the Channel Islands Cast on for Anne's Navy-blue Gansey/Cardigan- I am actually about 4 inches up the welt now, but have not yet worked out how best to photograph it!


Wow! The red one is superb and the blue is going to be as well :sm24:

I love the cast on.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> One of the rooster panels. They'll be attached back to back, then the rounds will start. (oops, got part of the camera strap too!)


That is great. He is a lovely chap :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your First Gift Shawl. Such a gorgeous color.
> 
> Welcome BC and yes, progress pics please.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bev! And terrific knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara - I am using Woollike for Toni's YOEL scarf. It is nice to knit with.
> 
> Julie - lovely work as always. Great red.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Believe me, I have been looking those graphs over! They look great and I have a few ideas cooking away already.
> 
> Would it be weird to knit poncho with knit/purl and cable designs that I get from a Gansey book?


No! Definately not!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, your shawl and mitts are wonderful. Nice to see you too :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, a beautiful red Gansey. I had never heard of that Channel Islands Cast on before.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue! I heard of it only a couple or so years ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wow! The red one is superb and the blue is going to be as well :sm24:


Thanks so much, Norma!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, great bookmark and you sound as though you had a lovely day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I took a couple of shots of the Navy Gansey, earlier this evening.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, beautifully knitted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, beautifully knitted.


Thanks, Norma- there are 'design elements' but too bad!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I didn't spot them. Then they are tiny...definately who cares!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I didn't spot them. Then they are tiny...definately who cares!


As we keep saying what the blind man on a galloping horse wouldn't see!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie and Bev ..liked your garments /shawl.
Del,a very cocky looking rooster .
Toni will be sunning in Fl.Have a wonderful time .
Norma ,how is that shawl coming on ? Did DH get on OK on his trip ?
Tricia ,thank you for the links ,will look later .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie and Bev ..liked your garments /shawl.
> Del,a very cocky looking rooster .
> Toni will be sunning in Fl.Have a wonderful time .
> Norma ,how is that shawl coming on ? Did DH get on OK on his trip ?
> Tricia ,thank you for the links ,will look later .


Thanks Ann!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, the shawl is coming along nicely but no photos as it is Toni's test knit. DH went on his trip and throughly enjoyed it. He was very stiff and tired the next day. He has recovered now, though.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Today is much cooler. There is a mist coming in from the sea, and I wonder if rain is coming. It is fascinating just watching the sea, which is relatively calm, watching the birds swoop, hover or accelerate, and then people walking or running, several people accompanied by their dogs.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ann, the shawl is coming along nicely but no photos as it is Toni's test knit. DH went on his trip and throughly enjoyed it. He was very stiff and tired the next day. He has recovered now, though.


That is good, Norma, that DH did get out- even though he was stiff afterwards!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Today is much cooler. There is a mist coming in from the sea, and I wonder if rain is coming. It is fascinating just watching the sea, which is relatively calm, watching the birds swoop, hover or accelerate, and then people walking or running, several people accompanied by their dogs.
> 
> Sue


Lovely sunrise, Sue! You have the bird caught nicely at top!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Today is much cooler. There is a mist coming in from the sea, and I wonder if rain is coming. It is fascinating just watching the sea, which is relatively calm, watching the birds swoop, hover or accelerate, and then people walking or running, several people accompanied by their dogs.
> 
> Sue


Magnificent.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good, Norma, that DH did get out- even though he was stiff afterwards!


 :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Dell, your red rooster looks great! 

JanetLee, I think a poncho with both knit/purl and cables would be gorgeous.

Julie, how wonderful that you might have two more Ganseys on commission. 

Thank you Jay Dee, Sue and Bev re: First Gift shawl.

Bev, I love that shawl. The colors you chose for it are so " happy". Those mitts are really nice too.

Melanie, that would be so neat if you and Toni could meet somewhere in the middle 

Sue, sounds like you are having a wonderful vacation. Your new bookmark is a nice shape and I like the gold sparkly yarn.
Pg 10


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Dell, your red rooster looks great!
> 
> JanetLee, I think a poncho with both knit/purl and cables would be gorgeous.
> 
> ...


It is great, thanks Caryn!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Checking in. Have not gotten any notifications for a couple of days it seems so just wanted to say hi and will try to catch up later today. Work has been demanding and so no knitting other than finishing and blocking the 4 bookmarks from last 2 weeks. Finally decided on a knitted doll for 6 yr old gd and need to find yarns in stash for it.

Hope all you northern folk are getting thawed out and thinking Spring. Can finally see some lawn and garden ground here altho still lots of snow and wet. Still have not begun any seedlings-bit boo hoo for me. 

Have a great day


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Checking in. Have not gotten any notifications for a couple of days it seems so just wanted to say hi and will try to catch up later today. Work has been demanding and so no knitting other than finishing and blocking the 4 bookmarks from last 2 weeks. Finally decided on a knitted doll for 6 yr old gd and need to find yarns in stash for it.
> 
> Hope all you northern folk are getting thawed out and thinking Spring. Can finally see some lawn and garden ground here altho still lots of snow and wet. Still have not begun any seedlings-bit boo hoo for me.
> 
> Have a great day


I haven't been getting notices either, grrrr. Had about six pages to catch up on. We have a little frost this morning and there is light snow in the mountains, quite unlike your beautiful views of the beach, Sue. Thanks for the pictures. I would prefer the quiet beach, too. I can remember the crowds in the Outer Banks. After feeling like sardines on the beach, we started staying up at the north end in Corolla. It is a bit quieter there.

Julie, I need your beautiful red gansey today! It is so pretty. I'm going to look up the channel cast on because it is very pretty. Two commissions would be wonderful. How do you go about getting them? Just curious.

Love your rooster, Dell. He is very precise.

Happy trip to Florida, Toni. I bet you are excited!

I'm not typically drawn to making lots of scarves but I do love the make along patterns. With only one clue a month, I don't get bored and get to do a different pattern each month. Nice way to learn techniques and have a Holiday gift ready, unless I decide to keep it.

Bev, your nymphlalidea is stunning. Love the colors and the way it lays so nicely on your shoulders. I have peeked at that pattern periodically and have saved it in my Ravelry library.

Today, I start pool therapy for my shoulders and had a good day yesterday. It is the first day I felt like my old self in awhile and it was great to get a hair trim. My hair stylist is just the loveliest person and gives great head massages while washing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I haven't been getting notices either, grrrr. Had about six pages to catch up on. We have a little frost this morning and there is light snow in the mountains, quite unlike your beautiful views of the beach, Sue. Thanks for the pictures. I would prefer the quiet beach, too. I can remember the crowds in the Outer Banks. After feeling like sardines on the beach, we started staying up at the north end in Corolla. It is a bit quieter there.
> 
> Julie, I need your beautiful red gansey today! It is so pretty. I'm going to look up the channel cast on because it is very pretty. Two commissions would be wonderful. How do you go about getting them? Just curious.
> 
> ...


So glad you are feeling a bit better, Barbara- good to feel like your old self!
Beth Brown-Reinsel does a good tutorial on Youtube for the cast on- that was the one I used.
My friends have got to know about my knitting and seem to enjoy what I do, which works well. The two hats I made for Iritana to take to Dublin were a big hit- and I will be knitting more for her. The other commission that I am not sure about- it has not been confirmed, was someone from KP who approached me by PM.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad you are feeling a bit better, Barbara- good to feel like your old self!
> Beth Brown-Reinsel does a good tutorial on Youtube for the cast on- that was the one I used.
> My friends have got to know about my knitting and seem to enjoy what I do, which works well. The two hats I made for Iritana to take to Dublin were a big hit- and I will be knitting more for her. The other commission that I am not sure about- it has not been confirmed, was someone from KP who approached me by PM.


A smart KP-er to recognize the quality of your beautiful knitting.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good morning everyone. My heart is heavy about what is happening here in the valley. I know that I've moaned and complained all winter about the snow, cold weather, etc. Well, as they say the chickens are coming home to roost. We've had an exceptionally strange winter with lots and lots of snow, but at times when it wasn't as welcome as normal. What has happened is that although the snow arrived fine and dandy we've had intermittent periods of exceptionally warm weather (anything over freezing until the 1st of March) and rain. All that has caused the snow to come off very quickly. The surrounding mountains still have snow on them so we are in the early stages of the runnoff. There is flooding everywhere. All the high elevation creeks were flooding over their banks and now the excess is beginning to accumulate in the lakes where it belongs. Problem is too much too quickly. For the last 4 years we have been in a drought and the last 2 have seen our very large lake bed completely dry. Well, the water is flowing now and it is flooding everything. Fortunately for me, I'm at one of the highest elevations in the valley, but from my window this morning I can see the lake water is up and over the banks of the lake bed and is approaching one of the only access roads a 1/4 mi away from the lake. Just talked with a dear, dear friend whose home is at one end of the lake and currently protected by dikes. They are expecting to be flooded out. It's one thing to have fields flooded and need to move the livestock, but when it is a home ranch and there are 3 houses, and multiple buildings for equipment, barns etc it is quite another thing. I've offered them my Mom's house and all the outbuildings for storage and/or use. They will be making a decision mid-day today about beginning to evacuate their things based on what the State Water Master tells them. He will be here this morning for an onsite review. I've offered them my time and energies to help if they have to evacuate. I'd like to think it won't happen, but my eyes and mind tell me otherwise. So, I may not be around for awhile. Tragedy is just that and anything that can been done to minimize the effects is certainly worth my efforts. So keep good thoughts for not only my dear friends, but the other ranchers in the same position.

Incidentally, I probably should say that the valley I'm referring to is about 30-50 miles long and roughly 5-10 miles wide. Fortunately for me, I live on one side on a knoll at least 100 feet above the road bed; so if the water gets to here, then nothing we will do will matter.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That sounds awful, DeEtta. I do hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> A smart KP-er to recognize the quality of your beautiful knitting.


 :sm12: Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone. My heart is heavy about what is happening here in the valley. I know that I've moaned and complained all winter about the snow, cold weather, etc. Well, as they say the chickens are coming home to roost. We've had an exceptionally strange winter with lots and lots of snow, but at times when it wasn't as welcome as normal. What has happened is that although the snow arrived fine and dandy we've had intermittent periods of exceptionally warm weather (anything over freezing until the 1st of March) and rain. All that has caused the snow to come off very quickly. The surrounding mountains still have snow on them so we are in the early stages of the runnoff. There is flooding everywhere. All the high elevation creeks were flooding over their banks and now the excess is beginning to accumulate in the lakes where it belongs. Problem is too much too quickly. For the last 4 years we have been in a drought and the last 2 have seen our very large lake bed completely dry. Well, the water is flowing now and it is flooding everything. Fortunately for me, I'm at one of the highest elevations in the valley, but from my window this morning I can see the lake water is up and over the banks of the lake bed and is approaching one of the only access roads a 1/4 mi away from the lake. Just talked with a dear, dear friend whose home is at one end of the lake and currently protected by dikes. They are expecting to be flooded out. It's one thing to have fields flooded and need to move the livestock, but when it is a home ranch and there are 3 houses, and multiple buildings for equipment, barns etc it is quite another thing. I've offered them my Mom's house and all the outbuildings for storage and/or use. They will be making a decision mid-day today about beginning to evacuate their things based on what the State Water Master tells them. He will be here this morning for an onsite review. I've offered them my time and energies to help if they have to evacuate. I'd like to think it won't happen, but my eyes and mind tell me otherwise. So, I may not be around for awhile. Tragedy is just that and anything that can been done to minimize the effects is certainly worth my efforts. So keep good thoughts for not only my dear friends, but the other ranchers in the same position.
> 
> Incidentally, I probably should say that the valley I'm referring to is about 30-50 miles long and roughly 5-10 miles wide. Fortunately for me, I live on one side on a knoll at least 100 feet above the road bed; so if the water gets to here, then nothing we will do will matter.


My thoughts are with you- excess water after drought is such a problem.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Thanks, Bev. Interesting slants on your shawl & mitts. They look great, as your work always does! Keeping my fingers crossed, just like the others, for that proposal to be accepted.


Those do look great! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice! I keep forgetting about initials, but I think that is because I never know who will be receiving the finished project.



Lurker 2 said:


> I took a couple of shots of the Navy Gansey, earlier this evening.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As we keep saying what the blind man on a galloping horse wouldn't see!


Exactly! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Today is much cooler. There is a mist coming in from the sea, and I wonder if rain is coming. It is fascinating just watching the sea, which is relatively calm, watching the birds swoop, hover or accelerate, and then people walking or running, several people accompanied by their dogs.
> 
> Sue


How lovely and serene.

We are having blowing rain. Low 40s. With brief moments of no rain. 
:sm06:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Checking in. Have not gotten any notifications for a couple of days it seems so just wanted to say hi and will try to catch up later today. Work has been demanding and so no knitting other than finishing and blocking the 4 bookmarks from last 2 weeks. Finally decided on a knitted doll for 6 yr old gd and need to find yarns in stash for it.
> 
> Hope all you northern folk are getting thawed out and thinking Spring. Can finally see some lawn and garden ground here altho still lots of snow and wet. Still have not begun any seedlings-bit boo hoo for me.
> 
> Have a great day


It i s good to see the ground after all that snow! My dill and catmint have sprouted. Had to take the little tops off because they really shot to the top and were starting to bend over! Hope they keep growing strong.

Have fun stash diving. I am looking for some baby yarn with enough yardage to make a "sample" poncho. I have a design all graphed out, but want to start out small. And I am thinking that small of yarn will be in the bottom tote! :sm26:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> A smart KP-er to recognize the quality of your beautiful knitting.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wow, that is a lot of snow melt. Sounds like the valley I moved away from this last fall. We were high enough on the ridge that we were safe, but a mile down the hill and there it was.

Stay safe and while I hope your friends are all right, like you I seriously doubt it. Best wishes to you and them and all the farmers/ranchers in the valley.



Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone. My heart is heavy about what is happening here in the valley. I know that I've moaned and complained all winter about the snow, cold weather, etc. Well, as they say the chickens are coming home to roost. We've had an exceptionally strange winter with lots and lots of snow, but at times when it wasn't as welcome as normal. What has happened is that although the snow arrived fine and dandy we've had intermittent periods of exceptionally warm weather (anything over freezing until the 1st of March) and rain. All that has caused the snow to come off very quickly. The surrounding mountains still have snow on them so we are in the early stages of the runnoff. There is flooding everywhere. All the high elevation creeks were flooding over their banks and now the excess is beginning to accumulate in the lakes where it belongs. Problem is too much too quickly. For the last 4 years we have been in a drought and the last 2 have seen our very large lake bed completely dry. Well, the water is flowing now and it is flooding everything. Fortunately for me, I'm at one of the highest elevations in the valley, but from my window this morning I can see the lake water is up and over the banks of the lake bed and is approaching one of the only access roads a 1/4 mi away from the lake. Just talked with a dear, dear friend whose home is at one end of the lake and currently protected by dikes. They are expecting to be flooded out. It's one thing to have fields flooded and need to move the livestock, but when it is a home ranch and there are 3 houses, and multiple buildings for equipment, barns etc it is quite another thing. I've offered them my Mom's house and all the outbuildings for storage and/or use. They will be making a decision mid-day today about beginning to evacuate their things based on what the State Water Master tells them. He will be here this morning for an onsite review. I've offered them my time and energies to help if they have to evacuate. I'd like to think it won't happen, but my eyes and mind tell me otherwise. So, I may not be around for awhile. Tragedy is just that and anything that can been done to minimize the effects is certainly worth my efforts. So keep good thoughts for not only my dear friends, but the other ranchers in the same position.
> 
> Incidentally, I probably should say that the valley I'm referring to is about 30-50 miles long and roughly 5-10 miles wide. Fortunately for me, I live on one side on a knoll at least 100 feet above the road bed; so if the water gets to here, then nothing we will do will matter.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone. My heart is heavy about what is happening here in the valley. I know that I've moaned and complained all winter about the snow, cold weather, etc. Well, as they say the chickens are coming home to roost. We've had an exceptionally strange winter with lots and lots of snow, but at times when it wasn't as welcome as normal. What has happened is that although the snow arrived fine and dandy we've had intermittent periods of exceptionally warm weather (anything over freezing until the 1st of March) and rain. All that has caused the snow to come off very quickly. The surrounding mountains still have snow on them so we are in the early stages of the runnoff. There is flooding everywhere. All the high elevation creeks were flooding over their banks and now the excess is beginning to accumulate in the lakes where it belongs. Problem is too much too quickly. For the last 4 years we have been in a drought and the last 2 have seen our very large lake bed completely dry. Well, the water is flowing now and it is flooding everything. Fortunately for me, I'm at one of the highest elevations in the valley, but from my window this morning I can see the lake water is up and over the banks of the lake bed and is approaching one of the only access roads a 1/4 mi away from the lake. Just talked with a dear, dear friend whose home is at one end of the lake and currently protected by dikes. They are expecting to be flooded out. It's one thing to have fields flooded and need to move the livestock, but when it is a home ranch and there are 3 houses, and multiple buildings for equipment, barns etc it is quite another thing. I've offered them my Mom's house and all the outbuildings for storage and/or use. They will be making a decision mid-day today about beginning to evacuate their things based on what the State Water Master tells them. He will be here this morning for an onsite review. I've offered them my time and energies to help if they have to evacuate. I'd like to think it won't happen, but my eyes and mind tell me otherwise. So, I may not be around for awhile. Tragedy is just that and anything that can been done to minimize the effects is certainly worth my efforts. So keep good thoughts for not only my dear friends, but the other ranchers in the same position.
> 
> Incidentally, I probably should say that the valley I'm referring to is about 30-50 miles long and roughly 5-10 miles wide. Fortunately for me, I live on one side on a knoll at least 100 feet above the road bed; so if the water gets to here, then nothing we will do will matter.


That is such a sad state of affairs, DeEtta. You are a good friend to offer the use of your mother's property. But that is what good people do, they help their friends in need. Will keep good thoughts.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you Norma, Ann, Caryn, Barbara for your kind comments on the rooster.
Julie, your navy gansey is looking good; the initials are special..
Sue that gull really adds to the sunrise picture. Glad you could catch it.
Barbara glad you can have the pool therapy. Have to agree, a head massage while getting a shampoo does feel heavenly.
DeEtta hope all around you are safe; seems like weather induced disasters are really hitting the West coast this year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Very nice! I keep forgetting about initials, but I think that is because I never know who will be receiving the finished project.


Which is a very good reason to avoid them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Thank you Norma, Ann, Caryn, Barbara for your kind comments on the rooster.
> Julie, your navy gansey is looking good; the initials are special..
> Sue that gull really adds to the sunrise picture. Glad you could catch it.
> Barbara glad you can have the pool therapy. Have to agree, a head massage while getting a shampoo does feel heavenly.
> DeEtta hope all around you are safe; seems like weather induced disasters are really hitting the West coast this year.


Thank you, Dell!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DeEtta, so sorry to hear what is going on around you. I do hope and pray for the best outcome for all your friends and neighbours. It is good of you to offer your mother's house.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone. My heart is heavy about what is happening here in the valley. I know that I've moaned and complained all winter about the snow, cold weather, etc. Well, as they say the chickens are coming home to roost. We've had an exceptionally strange winter with lots and lots of snow, but at times when it wasn't as welcome as normal. What has happened is that although the snow arrived fine and dandy we've had intermittent periods of exceptionally warm weather (anything over freezing until the 1st of March) and rain. All that has caused the snow to come off very quickly. The surrounding mountains still have snow on them so we are in the early stages of the runnoff. There is flooding everywhere. All the high elevation creeks were flooding over their banks and now the excess is beginning to accumulate in the lakes where it belongs. Problem is too much too quickly. For the last 4 years we have been in a drought and the last 2 have seen our very large lake bed completely dry. Well, the water is flowing now and it is flooding everything. Fortunately for me, I'm at one of the highest elevations in the valley, but from my window this morning I can see the lake water is up and over the banks of the lake bed and is approaching one of the only access roads a 1/4 mi away from the lake. Just talked with a dear, dear friend whose home is at one end of the lake and currently protected by dikes. They are expecting to be flooded out. It's one thing to have fields flooded and need to move the livestock, but when it is a home ranch and there are 3 houses, and multiple buildings for equipment, barns etc it is quite another thing. I've offered them my Mom's house and all the outbuildings for storage and/or use. They will be making a decision mid-day today about beginning to evacuate their things based on what the State Water Master tells them. He will be here this morning for an onsite review. I've offered them my time and energies to help if they have to evacuate. I'd like to think it won't happen, but my eyes and mind tell me otherwise. So, I may not be around for awhile. Tragedy is just that and anything that can been done to minimize the effects is certainly worth my efforts. So keep good thoughts for not only my dear friends, but the other ranchers in the same position.
> 
> Incidentally, I probably should say that the valley I'm referring to is about 30-50 miles long and roughly 5-10 miles wide. Fortunately for me, I live on one side on a knoll at least 100 feet above the road bed; so if the water gets to here, then nothing we will do will matter.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We have had a busy and yet relaxing day today. After breakfast I did go put my feet in the water, and it was icy, but at least I can say I did it. Then we went to a crabhouse we found last year, and had a bowl of she crab soup which tasted as good as I remembered. Then went on to Sandbridge Beach and walked out on the pier. It is even quieter than Virginia Beach. I think I am quite happy coming to the beach off season as I am really happy watching the waves, walking along the beach as long as it is not freezing. At home I seem to be on the go so much, that this is a welcome respite. We are going out for dinner with our friends this evening, probably followed by a walk along the boardwalk and tomorrow we are thinking about going to the Virginia Aquarium. Right now we are happy just to relax.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We have had a busy and yet relaxing day today. After breakfast I did go put my feet in the water, and it was icy, but at least I can say I did it. Then we went to a crabhouse we found last year, and had a bowl of she crab soup which tasted as good as I remembered. Then went on to Sandbridge Beach and walked out on the pier. It is even quieter than Virginia Beach. I think I am quite happy coming to the beach off season as I am really happy watching the waves, walking along the beach as long as it is not freezing. At home I seem to be on the go so much, that this is a welcome respite. We are going out for dinner with our friends this evening, probably followed by a walk along the boardwalk and tomorrow we are thinking about going to the Virginia Aquarium. Right now we are happy just to relax.
> 
> Sue


Glad you are having such a good break, Sue!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> We have had a busy and yet relaxing day today. After breakfast I did go put my feet in the water, and it was icy, but at least I can say I did it. Then we went to a crabhouse we found last year, and had a bowl of she crab soup which tasted as good as I remembered. Then went on to Sandbridge Beach and walked out on the pier. It is even quieter than Virginia Beach. I think I am quite happy coming to the beach off season as I am really happy watching the waves, walking along the beach as long as it is not freezing. At home I seem to be on the go so much, that this is a welcome respite. We are going out for dinner with our friends this evening, probably followed by a walk along the boardwalk and tomorrow we are thinking about going to the Virginia Aquarium. Right now we are happy just to relax.
> 
> Sue


It sounds great :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Briefly ,De Etta ,my thoughts are with you and all those affected ,as affected you are when your friends have problems .
Norma ,I meant the shawl you were designing with the very fine yarn .I am getting near the 5th pattern for the test knit.Feel the transition is taking forever!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

britgirl said:


> We have had a busy and yet relaxing day today. After breakfast I did go put my feet in the water, and it was icy, but at least I can say I did it. Then we went to a crabhouse we found last year, and had a bowl of she crab soup which tasted as good as I remembered. Then went on to Sandbridge Beach and walked out on the pier. It is even quieter than Virginia Beach. I think I am quite happy coming to the beach off season as I am really happy watching the waves, walking along the beach as long as it is not freezing. At home I seem to be on the go so much, that this is a welcome respite. We are going out for dinner with our friends this evening, probably followed by a walk along the boardwalk and tomorrow we are thinking about going to the Virginia Aquarium. Right now we are happy just to relax.
> 
> Sue


So wonderful that you are able to relax; it sounds great & am glad for you. It does help to recharge the "batteries". I, myself, have found that quiet time is more and more necessary.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone. My heart is heavy about what is happening here in the valley. I know that I've moaned and complained all winter about the snow, cold weather, etc. Well, as they say the chickens are coming home to roost. We've had an exceptionally strange winter with lots and lots of snow, but at times when it wasn't as welcome as normal. What has happened is that although the snow arrived fine and dandy we've had intermittent periods of exceptionally warm weather (anything over freezing until the 1st of March) and rain. All that has caused the snow to come off very quickly. The surrounding mountains still have snow on them so we are in the early stages of the runnoff. There is flooding everywhere. All the high elevation creeks were flooding over their banks and now the excess is beginning to accumulate in the lakes where it belongs. Problem is too much too quickly. For the last 4 years we have been in a drought and the last 2 have seen our very large lake bed completely dry. Well, the water is flowing now and it is flooding everything. Fortunately for me, I'm at one of the highest elevations in the valley, but from my window this morning I can see the lake water is up and over the banks of the lake bed and is approaching one of the only access roads a 1/4 mi away from the lake. Just talked with a dear, dear friend whose home is at one end of the lake and currently protected by dikes. They are expecting to be flooded out. It's one thing to have fields flooded and need to move the livestock, but when it is a home ranch and there are 3 houses, and multiple buildings for equipment, barns etc it is quite another thing. I've offered them my Mom's house and all the outbuildings for storage and/or use. They will be making a decision mid-day today about beginning to evacuate their things based on what the State Water Master tells them. He will be here this morning for an onsite review. I've offered them my time and energies to help if they have to evacuate. I'd like to think it won't happen, but my eyes and mind tell me otherwise. So, I may not be around for awhile. Tragedy is just that and anything that can been done to minimize the effects is certainly worth my efforts. So keep good thoughts for not only my dear friends, but the other ranchers in the same position.
> 
> Incidentally, I probably should say that the valley I'm referring to is about 30-50 miles long and roughly 5-10 miles wide. Fortunately for me, I live on one side on a knoll at least 100 feet above the road bed; so if the water gets to here, then nothing we will do will matter.


My mother was a native of the Portland/Vancouver area. From what you've said, I would sure hate to be in the Columbia River Gorge somewhere right now. Hope you can help your friend. I hope damage will be minimal, but it doesn't sound good right now. Take care, and keep up posted as well as you can.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

DeEtta, so sorry to hear about the troubles in your area. How kind of you to help your neighbors. I will say a prayer for you and yours. <3


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--Mother Nature is really grumbling about how she is being treated. Hope you neighbor/friend gets through it okay. With friends like you, it will be much easier.

I remember Irene a few years ago. We were hit quite badly. My son and his partner lost almost everything when their apartment took about 3 ft of water! There are areas in Brooklyn, I understand, that are still not rebuilt and many people did not get the help they were promised from FEMA or other govt agencies. Very difficult to go thru.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> It i s good to see the ground after all that snow! My dill and catmint have sprouted. Had to take the little tops off because they really shot to the top and were starting to bend over! Hope they keep growing strong.
> 
> Have fun stash diving. I am looking for some baby yarn with enough yardage to make a "sample" poncho. I have a design all graphed out, but want to start out small. And I am thinking that small of yarn will be in the bottom tote! :sm26:


The rain yesterday really washed out so much of the snow. Now I can get to the basement door to check on the disaster. We have very high water table around here and my basement takes water very easily. I have not heard the sump pump go off so fear it is floating on its side and not working. It is clearly a moment of dread for me but am staying in the house tomorrow and that will be one chore to tackle. Keeping fingers and toes crossed there isn't a flood to wade thru.

Yesterday the garden and front of the property still had a blanket of snow but today it is just about gone and lo and behold--lots of daffodils are coming up. Even got into the garden and found some of the new tulips are already showing. I am so thrilled that they are sprouting as they didn't get planted till when, late January? Cant recall exactly but it was way, way ridiculously late. Even some of the garlic is showing thru the soil. Will have to rake back the straw covering the very late planted cloves as we are having some warmer weather finally.

Found the perfect copper color for the doll I want to make and of course it is not enough and is no longer made. It is a Caron Simply Soft that is probably 7-9 years old. If anyone has some lying around and would like me to have it let me know. I will pay for it. Of course there is no label on it anymore so cannot provide the name of the color.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DeEtta, so sorry to hear about your valley and your neighbors. I will keep them in my prayers.

Thanks, Janet Lee. It was good to get them out again, I had almost forgotten I had them. Going to find a way to wear them again-on the cool days, now that we are really in spring weather. " And I am thinking that small of yarn will be in the bottom tote!" Isn't that where it always is? 

More lovely pictures, Sue. Do relax as much as you can.  And another lovely bookmark. 

Well, tomorrow morning at 8:30 we turn in our bid. Thanks for all your well wishes. I am relaxes as I have done as much as I can and will now have to wait and see.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone. My heart is heavy about what is happening here in the valley. I know that I've moaned and complained all winter about the snow, cold weather, etc. Well, as they say the chickens are coming home to roost. We've had an exceptionally strange winter with lots and lots of snow, but at times when it wasn't as welcome as normal. What has happened is that although the snow arrived fine and dandy we've had intermittent periods of exceptionally warm weather (anything over freezing until the 1st of March) and rain. All that has caused the snow to come off very quickly. The surrounding mountains still have snow on them so we are in the early stages of the runnoff. There is flooding everywhere. All the high elevation creeks were flooding over their banks and now the excess is beginning to accumulate in the lakes where it belongs. Problem is too much too quickly. For the last 4 years we have been in a drought and the last 2 have seen our very large lake bed completely dry. Well, the water is flowing now and it is flooding everything. Fortunately for me, I'm at one of the highest elevations in the valley, but from my window this morning I can see the lake water is up and over the banks of the lake bed and is approaching one of the only access roads a 1/4 mi away from the lake. Just talked with a dear, dear friend whose home is at one end of the lake and currently protected by dikes. They are expecting to be flooded out. It's one thing to have fields flooded and need to move the livestock, but when it is a home ranch and there are 3 houses, and multiple buildings for equipment, barns etc it is quite another thing. I've offered them my Mom's house and all the outbuildings for storage and/or use. They will be making a decision mid-day today about beginning to evacuate their things based on what the State Water Master tells them. He will be here this morning for an onsite review. I've offered them my time and energies to help if they have to evacuate. I'd like to think it won't happen, but my eyes and mind tell me otherwise. So, I may not be around for awhile. Tragedy is just that and anything that can been done to minimize the effects is certainly worth my efforts. So keep good thoughts for not only my dear friends, but the other ranchers in the same position.
> 
> Incidentally, I probably should say that the valley I'm referring to is about 30-50 miles long and roughly 5-10 miles wide. Fortunately for me, I live on one side on a knoll at least 100 feet above the road bed; so if the water gets to here, then nothing we will do will matter.


DeEtta, you, your friends and family are in my prayers. Stay safe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, so sorry to hear about your valley and your neighbors. I will keep them in my prayers.
> 
> Thanks, Janet Lee. It was good to get them out again, I had almost forgotten I had them. Going to find a way to wear them again-on the cool days, now that we are really in spring weather. " And I am thinking that small of yarn will be in the bottom tote!" Isn't that where it always is?
> 
> ...


All the very best for the negotiations!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> My mother was a native of the Portland/Vancouver area. From what you've said, I would sure hate to be in the Columbia River Gorge somewhere right now. Hope you can help your friend. I hope damage will be minimal, but it doesn't sound good right now. Take care, and keep up posted as well as you can.


Joyce -- I grew up in the Portland area also. For better or worse I live about as far away from Portland as its possible to get (about 350 mi) and still be within the Oregon boundaries. I live only about 25 mi North of the California/Nevada border in the high desert area. So basically, the only thing we share with Portland is the frigid winter winds that howl down the gorge. Sometimes they make it all the way down here and boy, oh, boy is it cold then.

Today, I've spend time clearing out my freezers and defrosting them. Normally, would choose a better day, but the rancher who is in jeopardy just got their annual beef cut and wrapped and delivered last Saturday. So they have a lot of meat to keep frozen. Of course, if their place floods, the electric company will cut power to the their area so we need to be prepared for that. Don't have a good answer from water master yet so everyone is just trying to get as ready as possible. Today, they moved all their critical records to my place. I've tucked them away and showed them were they are so they can rest comfortably. I've also contacted a few other reliable people who are ready to come and assist should it become necessary. I guess it is a wait and see game at this point.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

HI Julie, I enjoy reading KP every morning with my coffee. I always enjoy looking at your beautiful knitting. I don't comment a lot. I Love the red Ganseys. In my stash I have Alice Starmore Stillwater and Bainin, the recommended yarn to make Yankee Puzzle. At the time I fractured my arm and put it away. Seeing your finished red Ganseys is very motivating. Beautiful work!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Have picked up the stitches around the roosters, & ready to join them with the set-up row for the royal blue brioche--but am going to take one more stab at finding a brighter royal than what Red Heart has available--it's such a toned down "royal". So tomorrow it's off to the nearest larger town with LYS, Michael's, JoAnn's & HobbyLobby, a 1-hour drive.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

LorettaHR said:


> Ah! I thought I had Barbara Walker - it turns out to be Kinzel.... But now I have the info, so I may be able to find a version online. Thanks again!
> 
> Beautiful,shawl, by the way. Lacework is addicting, isn't it?
> 
> And yes, I DO crochet and have made my own filet crochet patterns, but the shawl is in an extra fine merino and knit (so far). Not sure how I could incorporate a crocheted motif into the middle of a knit field. And don't think I haven't considered it! ????


that is a good butterfly in the Russian pattern. I find myself gravitating to many of the Russian knitters/crocheters on Pinterest and getting the translation is very frustrating. Using google translator is a joke.

I have gone back and forth with crochet and knitting in a single project but this one would be hard to do I think unless you worked it as a separate panel and knit around it. The biggest problem with working both crafts together is the different gauge and keeping the hook and needles from getting in each other's way.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--good luck with the estimate. Glad you are comfortable with it. Lots of good energy for you.

Toni--how exciting to get away like this just before the summer crunch with the farm.

So good seeing all the voices here. 

Sue--altho on the Atlantic, it looks like a very pacific vacation :sm09: 
Love your gold? bookmark.

Ann--sounds like you are up to in your needles. Sounds like a good project

Barbara--great looking projects. Love the Carol Feller sweater design. And so glad you are feeling a bit improved. Such a relief--even just the promise of being able to heal.

Everyone else who I am missing--sorry. Just read this whole thread, eyes are falling out and I am wiped from a long day.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jay Dee--I took a look at the Russian butterfly again. If you place the mouse over the page and right click it a menu opens. There is a link for google translation. I copied the URL for the butterfly and pasted in into the google translation box. The English translation is pretty funny but working with the chart I think you will be able to figure it out.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Lovely beach to unwind, envious, wish I was that close to one!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Briefly ,De Etta ,my thoughts are with you and all those affected ,as affected you are when your friends have problems .
> Norma ,I meant the shawl you were designing with the very fine yarn .I am getting near the 5th pattern for the test knit.Feel the transition is taking forever!


The shawl is far down the wips pile. I am still on the second section of the test knit. I did an extra one.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I have everything crossed for success with the bid :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is my Current WIP. A throw for my DD in acrylic, made to a pattern I adapted slightly from a motif I found somewhere - will try to find its origin but it was a free one. I will try to post the chart for it if I can. 
There are lots of wonderful things in the making. I especially admire Julie's numerous Ganseys - all authentic patterns and style, and the intricate lace work many are doing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Here is my Current WIP. A throw for my DD in acrylic, made to a pattern I adapted slightly from a motif I found somewhere - will try to find its origin but it was a free one. I will try to post the chart for it if I can.
> There are lots of wonderful things in the making. I especially admire Julie's numerous Ganseys - all authentic patterns and style, and the intricate lace work many are doing.


Very beautiful work.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce -- I grew up in the Portland area also. For better or worse I live about as far away from Portland as its possible to get (about 350 mi) and still be within the Oregon boundaries. I live only about 25 mi North of the California/Nevada border in the high desert area. So basically, the only thing we share with Portland is the frigid winter winds that howl down the gorge. Sometimes they make it all the way down here and boy, oh, boy is it cold then.
> 
> Today, I've spend time clearing out my freezers and defrosting them. Normally, would choose a better day, but the rancher who is in jeopardy just got their annual beef cut and wrapped and delivered last Saturday. So they have a lot of meat to keep frozen. Of course, if their place floods, the electric company will cut power to the their area so we need to be prepared for that. Don't have a good answer from water master yet so everyone is just trying to get as ready as possible. Today, they moved all their critical records to my place. I've tucked them away and showed them were they are so they can rest comfortably. I've also contacted a few other reliable people who are ready to come and assist should it become necessary. I guess it is a wait and see game at this point.


DeEtta-After Mom and Dad retired, they moved to Klamath Falls, lived there 35 years before passing away. What an adventure that was! After Dad died and Mom was officially diagnosed with Alzheimer's, she was moved to a group home in Portland. She was only there a few years before passing away. I was able to visit her a couple of times in Portland and was very impressed- never had seen so many roses everywhere before! Also, public transportation was the best I've seen in any Western U.S. city...and the city was very clean. Everyone I came across was very friendly. It snowed on Mother's Day! It's an expensive trip from my home in N.C. to Portland or Klamath Falls, so I didn't get there as often as I would have wished.

Keeping you and yours in my heart and prayers today. We've had some pretty bad flooding in N.C. from time to time, recovery is slow, sometimes not at all. Take care.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Very beautiful work.


Thank you, but I find it a bit chunky, maybe will be better behaved when blocked gently. I think I need to find a way to edge it to make it look finished. Any suggestions?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Today is much cooler. There is a mist coming in from the sea, and I wonder if rain is coming. It is fascinating just watching the sea, which is relatively calm, watching the birds swoop, hover or accelerate, and then people walking or running, several people accompanied by their dogs.
> 
> Sue


Very atmospheric photo.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> One of the rooster panels. They'll be attached back to back, then the rounds will start. (oops, got part of the camera strap too!)


That's one proud rooster! Beautifully knitted :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Jay Dee said:


> Sisu the First Gift Shawl by Elizabeth Ravenwood is stunning! I love the color and the stitch.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your First Gift Shawl. Such a gorgeous color.
> 
> Welcome BC and yes, progress pics please.
> 
> ...


Nymphalidea looks wonderful - yet another added to my 'to be done' list! Love the colours in yours.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

TNS, the stitch for you are working for DD throw is really rich looking. I have never worked with a chart, I little intimidating! Beautiful


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone. My heart is heavy about what is happening here in the valley. I know that I've moaned and complained all winter about the snow, cold weather, etc. Well, as they say the chickens are coming home to roost. We've had an exceptionally strange winter with lots and lots of snow, but at times when it wasn't as welcome as normal. What has happened is that although the snow arrived fine and dandy we've had intermittent periods of exceptionally warm weather (anything over freezing until the 1st of March) and rain. All that has caused the snow to come off very quickly. The surrounding mountains still have snow on them so we are in the early stages of the runnoff. There is flooding everywhere. All the high elevation creeks were flooding over their banks and now the excess is beginning to accumulate in the lakes where it belongs. Problem is too much too quickly. For the last 4 years we have been in a drought and the last 2 have seen our very large lake bed completely dry. Well, the water is flowing now and it is flooding everything. Fortunately for me, I'm at one of the highest elevations in the valley, but from my window this morning I can see the lake water is up and over the banks of the lake bed and is approaching one of the only access roads a 1/4 mi away from the lake. Just talked with a dear, dear friend whose home is at one end of the lake and currently protected by dikes. They are expecting to be flooded out. It's one thing to have fields flooded and need to move the livestock, but when it is a home ranch and there are 3 houses, and multiple buildings for equipment, barns etc it is quite another thing. I've offered them my Mom's house and all the outbuildings for storage and/or use. They will be making a decision mid-day today about beginning to evacuate their things based on what the State Water Master tells them. He will be here this morning for an onsite review. I've offered them my time and energies to help if they have to evacuate. I'd like to think it won't happen, but my eyes and mind tell me otherwise. So, I may not be around for awhile. Tragedy is just that and anything that can been done to minimize the effects is certainly worth my efforts. So keep good thoughts for not only my dear friends, but the other ranchers in the same position.
> 
> Incidentally, I probably should say that the valley I'm referring to is about 30-50 miles long and roughly 5-10 miles wide. Fortunately for me, I live on one side on a knoll at least 100 feet above the road bed; so if the water gets to here, then nothing we will do will matter.


That sounds disastrous. I do hope the damage can be limited, and that no lives are lost. Flooding causes such extensive damage


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> Here is my Current WIP. A throw for my DD in acrylic, made to a pattern I adapted slightly from a motif I found somewhere - will try to find its origin but it was a free one. I will try to post the chart for it if I can.
> There are lots of wonderful things in the making. I especially admire Julie's numerous Ganseys - all authentic patterns and style, and the intricate lace work many are doing.


That is very pretty :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, your navy gansey is coming along great. What a very lovely button band! And how special to have ones initials on a sweater. 

Norma, glad to hear your dh is doing well. 

Sue, fantastic sunrise picture with the bird. Such lovely colors. 

Tanya, glad to hear you are thawing out. Hope to see your finished bookmarks. 

Barbara, glad you are beginning to feel better. I also have a hairstylist who gives a terrific head message when shampooing my hair. It is so relaxing! 

DeEtta, that is terrible news about the flooding that is happening. Hope all goes well for your neighbors and everyone stays safe. It is so good of you to help. 

Sue, more peaceful pictures! What a great, relaxing vacation you are having. 

Bev, fingers crossed for you to get your bid accepted. 

TNS, that throw is beautiful. It looks like it will be wonderful to snuggle up under. Very pretty motif. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> HI Julie, I enjoy reading KP every morning with my coffee. I always enjoy looking at your beautiful knitting. I don't comment a lot. I Love the red Ganseys. In my stash I have Alice Starmore Stillwater and Bainin, the recommended yarn to make Yankee Puzzle. At the time I fractured my arm and put it away. Seeing your finished red Ganseys is very motivating. Beautiful work!


Hi Jay Dee- that is brilliant that you have been inspired by the Ganseys I am making. I really enjoy the process myself. I will have to look up Yankee Puzzle- not one I am familiar with. I am working the neckband of my Scarborough Gansey, as I catch up on KP. I do that whenever I can! I do hope you are no longer troubled by the arm break.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Here is my Current WIP. A throw for my DD in acrylic, made to a pattern I adapted slightly from a motif I found somewhere - will try to find its origin but it was a free one. I will try to post the chart for it if I can.
> There are lots of wonderful things in the making. I especially admire Julie's numerous Ganseys - all authentic patterns and style, and the intricate lace work many are doing.


Thanks Lin! This is the throw that caused the dilemma, when the yarn looked different, although same batch #? On the monitor one would never know. I love leaf designs- thanks for including the chart!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, your navy gansey is coming along great. What a very lovely button band! And how special to have ones initials on a sweater.
> 
> Norma, glad to hear your dh is doing well.
> 
> ...


Thanks Caryn! On one of my early Ganseys, I was so enthusiastic about working letters, I knitted in my whole name! I am more circumspect now! I have to darn the sleeve of that one. But I look forward to being able to swap and change Ganseys this winter! I have three for myself, complete. The Navy Blue one is a little daunting- design decisions yet to be made!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Lin! This is the throw that caused the dilemma, when the yarn looked different, although same batch #? On the monitor one would never know. I love leaf designs- thanks for including the chart!


That's it!thanks everyone for all the compliments.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lin, the throw you are making is so pretty. I like that pattern you chose. 

Tanya, hoping for a pleasant basement surprise and no flooding. 

Fingers crossed on the job quote, Bev. 

I know you are busy, DeEtta, helping your neighbors. Thanks for keeping us updated. At least, they have a little warning to prepare if disaster comes. 

Your getaway sounds perfect, Sue. Thanks for continuing to send the pictures. 

Pool therapy yesterday was good, the water a lovely 92 degrees. There are about 15 people in the class and a full body workout was done. When you are in the water with shoulders covered, 90% of your body weight is reduced. I had to stand towards the back to keep my shoulders covered. As gentle as it felt, I was certainly feeling it yesterday. Twenty minutes after getting home, this girl was soaking in the hot tub. The class is 50 minutes long and I'll go twice a week. Got up the nerve to stop at a close-by grocery store I like with my damp hair and no makeup. I don't wear a lot anyway but have very thin eyebrows and look terribly pale without any makeup. Of course, I see a friend. Murphy's Law!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, it is nice to relax.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you are having such a good break, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Dell. I try and add a couple of elements in a photo if possible, for a little more interest, and I really enjoy watching birds.

Sue


wwwdel said:


> Thank you Norma, Ann, Caryn, Barbara for your kind comments on the rooster.
> Julie, your navy gansey is looking good; the initials are special..
> Sue that gull really adds to the sunrise picture. Glad you could catch it.
> Barbara glad you can have the pool therapy. Have to agree, a head massage while getting a shampoo does feel heavenly.
> DeEtta hope all around you are safe; seems like weather induced disasters are really hitting the West coast this year.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Saw a real sunrise this morning, right as it rose over the horizon.

It is always interesting watching the early morning joggers etc. Thevsecond was a woman "walking her dog".

I think we are going to visit the Virginia Aquarium this morning, then late afternoon will go to our friends and out for dinner, and then watch a rehearsal for an Easter performance my friend is in.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Those are fabulous, Sue. Even the woman walking her dog :sm16:


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

TNS said:


> Here is my Current WIP. A throw for my DD in acrylic, made to a pattern I adapted slightly from a motif I found somewhere - will try to find its origin but it was a free one. I will try to post the chart for it if I can.
> There are lots of wonderful things in the making. I especially admire Julie's numerous Ganseys - all authentic patterns and style, and the intricate lace work many are doing.


Wow, that is gorgeous! Thank you for posting the pattern and key, also!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good luck with the sump pump Tanya.

Nice throw TNS - looks squishy 

Enjoy your shopping day Del. I hope you find the perfect blue.

Good luck Bev!

Glad to hear the class is a good one Barbara. Funny about the grocery store.

Nice sunrise Sue. I always wonder if the dogs like being 'walked' that way. They don't get to sniff things. Our dog, and every dog I have seen out for a walk, sniff everything.

DH and I have been walking several evenings a week. We go for about 40 minutes. He asked last night why I am always slightly ahead of him. I told him I am trying to keep up a good pace to encourage him to keep up so he gets the benefit of exercising, lol. He asked how much benefit I was getting. I told him I would want more than one lap around the neighborhood. He is not there yet, lol.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was sent this link this morning. I thought it interesting.

http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/folger-shakespeare-lending-library-of-shawls?utm_source=Atlas+Obscura+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=6b9c4d04f2-Newsletter_3_29_2017&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_f36db9c480-6b9c4d04f2-63392681&ct=t(Newsletter_3_29_2017)&mc_cid=6b9c4d04f2&mc_eid=d600c46cf5

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Part of everyday life around here is the coming and going of the naval and commercial ships. Yesterday was a Hyundai container ship. Just now was an aircraft carrier. We lived in nearby Norfolk when I first came to the US as my DH was stationed in the Navy. He retired after 26 years of service in the late 80s. Seems such a long time ago, then he had a career in IT for another 25 years after that.

Sue


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Here is my Current WIP. A throw for my DD in acrylic, made to a pattern I adapted slightly from a motif I found somewhere - will try to find its origin but it was a free one. I will try to post the chart for it if I can.
> There are lots of wonderful things in the making. I especially admire Julie's numerous Ganseys - all authentic patterns and style, and the intricate lace work many are doing.


What a pretty design, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> TNS, the stitch for you are working for DD throw is really rich looking. I have never worked with a chart, I little intimidating! Beautiful


Charts are actually fairly easy to learn. Most patterns don't have that many symbols, and across the board, they actually makes sense when you look at them. At least they do to me! :sm19:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> Here is my Current WIP. A throw for my DD in acrylic, made to a pattern I adapted slightly from a motif I found somewhere - will try to find its origin but it was a free one. I will try to post the chart for it if I can.
> There are lots of wonderful things in the making. I especially admire Julie's numerous Ganseys - all authentic patterns and style, and the intricate lace work many are doing.


Lovely throw and I like thepattern too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sue, how utterly beautiful! Love views with sunrise/sunsets over water.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Its March 30th here and look at it!!!! Heavy, heavy snow -- water saturated, of course. Honestly, this must be one of Mother Nature's curious jokes. Flooding and snow -- go figure!!! I just got back in the house from being out in the pump room where I keep my freezers. I defrosted one yesterday -- it needed it and I wanted to consolidated what I have in both freezers so that one can be used by my friends. When I get home from town this afternoon, I'll reload the freezer and defrost the second one. Not something I'd normally do when it is so cold, but I can count it as one more needed chore done. Good.

A couple of weeks ago, my friend Laury (the crocheter) and I both got bit by the "use it up" bug. So I did that orange/white blanket and then decided to try and use up the rest of my Caron Simply Soft. So plopped the yarn on a table and started doing crocheted hexagons for eventual joining into a blanket. Since Bev ask for pictures of wips here's mine. I just finished hex #97 on my way to 181 total, then I can start joining them. Never done anything like this. And although it does give me a chance to use little bits of yarn, I can't say I'm finding it much fun. More a chore -- something that when finished will be a good accomplishment and the soul will be better for the discipline. I want to go back to my knitting needles, pleeeze.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I was sent this link this morning. I thought it interesting.
> 
> http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/folger-shakespeare-lending-library-of-shawls?utm_source=Atlas+Obscura+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=6b9c4d04f2-Newsletter_3_29_2017&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_f36db9c480-6b9c4d04f2-63392681&ct=t(Newsletter_3_29_2017)&mc_cid=6b9c4d04f2&mc_eid=d600c46cf5
> 
> Sue


Brilliant
:sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, it looks miserable. Your crochet looks lovely and colourful :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Lin, the throw you are making is so pretty. I like that pattern you chose.
> 
> Tanya, hoping for a pleasant basement surprise and no flooding.
> 
> ...


If she is a true friend, that should not matter in the slightest, Barbara. I am glad you will be able to do the pool therapy long term.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, it is nice to relax.
> 
> Sue


 :sm24: that is good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Saw a real sunrise this morning, right as it rose over the horizon.
> 
> It is always interesting watching the early morning joggers etc. Thevsecond was a woman "walking her dog".
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Keep the photos coming (please!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Its March 30th here and look at it!!!! Heavy, heavy snow -- water saturated, of course. Honestly, this must be one of Mother Nature's curious jokes. Flooding and snow -- go figure!!! I just got back in the house from being out in the pump room where I keep my freezers. I defrosted one yesterday -- it needed it and I wanted to consolidated what I have in both freezers so that one can be used by my friends. When I get home from town this afternoon, I'll reload the freezer and defrost the second one. Not something I'd normally do when it is so cold, but I can count it as one more needed chore done. Good.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, my friend Laury (the crocheter) and I both got bit by the "use it up" bug. So I did that orange/white blanket and then decided to try and use up the rest of my Caron Simply Soft. So plopped the yarn on a table and started doing crocheted hexagons for eventual joining into a blanket. Since Bev ask for pictures of wips here's mine. I just finished hex #97 on my way to 181 total, then I can start joining them. Never done anything like this. And although it does give me a chance to use little bits of yarn, I can't say I'm finding it much fun. More a chore -- something that when finished will be a good accomplishment and the soul will be better for the discipline. I want to go back to my knitting needles, pleeeze.


Very pretty colours there, DeEtta!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hoo boy you have an interesting spring DeEtta. The hexes are pretty even if you find them redundant.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello TNS
Is it possible to post the written instruction for the stitch pattern for the blue one with a picture chart please. Much appreciate your help. Would like to use the stitch pattern for a shawl.


TNS said:


> Here is my Current WIP. A throw for my DD in acrylic, made to a pattern I adapted slightly from a motif I found somewhere - will try to find its origin but it was a free one. I will try to post the chart for it if I can.
> There are lots of wonderful things in the making. I especially admire Julie's numerous Ganseys - all authentic patterns and style, and the intricate lace work many are doing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DeEtta, you are an excellent neighbor! Bless you for opening your house. They must feel you are their angel in their need. I can't believe the snow that you got!! Wow! Love your crochet squares. Great colors. I am like you. I much prefer knitting. 

Have fun shopping, Dell.

TNS, I love that shawl. What a gorgeous pattern. Lovely work. Thanks much for your comment on my shawl.

Barbara, so glad that pool therapy is helping. 

Thanks so much, Sue, for more lovely photos. Enjoy yourself to the fullest. 

Thanks to all good wishes, energy and prayers. We had a message on the machine that they accepted the bid. We go in Mon morning to get the keys, so I think we will start tomorrow. So, now, instead of a $300 loss, we will have a $300 gain. God is so good.

Update on the cranes. More pics. There are two eggs. We have had rain all week and more today and tonight.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, you are an excellent neighbor! Bless you for opening your house. They must feel you are their angel in their need. I can't believe the snow that you got!! Wow! Love your crochet squares. Great colors. I am like you. I much prefer knitting.
> 
> Have fun shopping, Dell.
> 
> ...


Bev -- congratulations on the new client and a great big thank you for the newest crane pictures. I've been so enjoying seeing them.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats Bev!! God is good  And nice photos of the crane family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lovely photos of the Cranes- that nest looks like it is only just high enough!

And excellent news about the work, I am so glad for you.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

The crane pictures are amazing, thanks for sharing


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Its March 30th here and look at it!!!! Heavy, heavy snow -- water saturated, of course. Honestly, this must be one of Mother Nature's curious jokes. Flooding and snow -- go figure!!! I just got back in the house from being out in the pump room where I keep my freezers. I defrosted one yesterday -- it needed it and I wanted to consolidated what I have in both freezers so that one can be used by my friends. When I get home from town this afternoon, I'll reload the freezer and defrost the second one. Not something I'd normally do when it is so cold, but I can count it as one more needed chore done. Good.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, my friend Laury (the crocheter) and I both got bit by the "use it up" bug. So I did that orange/white blanket and then decided to try and use up the rest of my Caron Simply Soft. So plopped the yarn on a table and started doing crocheted hexagons for eventual joining into a blanket. Since Bev ask for pictures of wips here's mine. I just finished hex #97 on my way to 181 total, then I can start joining them. Never done anything like this. And although it does give me a chance to use little bits of yarn, I can't say I'm finding it much fun. More a chore -- something that when finished will be a good accomplishment and the soul will be better for the discipline. I want to go back to my knitting needles, pleeeze.


Your first picture is very "moody" and I like it :sm24:

That is a lot of hexagons! But what lovely colors! The most pieces I have sewn together was 144, 12 x 12 blocks. Not done in one sitting for sure!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bev -- congratulations on the new client and a great big thank you for the newest crane pictures. I've been so enjoying seeing them.


Me too! Congrats on the new client!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another very favourite FO. The Ocean Deep Gansey.

Plus the WIP that I just can't put down!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

TNS said:


> Here is my Current WIP. A throw for my DD in acrylic, made to a pattern I adapted slightly from a motif I found somewhere - will try to find its origin but it was a free one. I will try to post the chart for it if I can.
> There are lots of wonderful things in the making. I especially admire Julie's numerous Ganseys - all authentic patterns and style, and the intricate lace work many are doing.


Beautiful throw; you do lovely work. Love the stitch pattern. Thanks for the chart. Am saving this.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

TNS said:


> That's one proud rooster! Beautifully knitted :sm24:


Thank you. According to one source, it's the year of the "Fire Rooster" (2017), and all pictures depict it in red--hadn't seen in the first sources I checked that red is supposedly an unlucky color for those born in the year of the fire rooster. Hmmmm, maybe I shouldn't incorporate so much red in this half-Chinese baby's blanket????? Their lucky colors are brown, gold & yellow. Had planned to border the panel with royal blue (~6 inches), then red (~4"), then gold (~2"), and finish off with an I-cord in the royal blue.....Do I need to rethink that & change colors? The expectant mom is Chinese; she & her husband (the son of one of my friends) met in China when he was teaching there. Apparently her parents are very traditional (and were not in favor of them marrying).

I do have some tans, & brown shades in my stash I could use......certainly don't want to offend by the colors in the blanket......... Opinions please???? Anyone?


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

britgirl said:


> Saw a real sunrise this morning, right as it rose over the horizon.
> 
> It is always interesting watching the early morning joggers etc. Thevsecond was a woman "walking her dog".
> 
> ...


Beautiful sunrise colors you've captured.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

britgirl said:


> I was sent this link this morning. I thought it interesting.
> 
> http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/folger-shakespeare-lending-library-of-shawls?utm_source=Atlas+Obscura+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=6b9c4d04f2-Newsletter_3_29_2017&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_f36db9c480-6b9c4d04f2-63392681&ct=t(Newsletter_3_29_2017)&mc_cid=6b9c4d04f2&mc_eid=d600c46cf5
> 
> Sue


What an interesting article. And a neat way to show "nice" to the researchers!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, you are an excellent neighbor! Bless you for opening your house. They must feel you are their angel in their need. I can't believe the snow that you got!! Wow! Love your crochet squares. Great colors. I am like you. I much prefer knitting.
> 
> Have fun shopping, Dell.
> 
> ...


Yay! on the job. The cranes are a delight to see.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Its March 30th here and look at it!!!! Heavy, heavy snow -- water saturated, of course. Honestly, this must be one of Mother Nature's curious jokes. Flooding and snow -- go figure!!! I just got back in the house from being out in the pump room where I keep my freezers. I defrosted one yesterday -- it needed it and I wanted to consolidated what I have in both freezers so that one can be used by my friends. When I get home from town this afternoon, I'll reload the freezer and defrost the second one. Not something I'd normally do when it is so cold, but I can count it as one more needed chore done. Good.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, my friend Laury (the crocheter) and I both got bit by the "use it up" bug. So I did that orange/white blanket and then decided to try and use up the rest of my Caron Simply Soft. So plopped the yarn on a table and started doing crocheted hexagons for eventual joining into a blanket. Since Bev ask for pictures of wips here's mine. I just finished hex #97 on my way to 181 total, then I can start joining them. Never done anything like this. And although it does give me a chance to use little bits of yarn, I can't say I'm finding it much fun. More a chore -- something that when finished will be a good accomplishment and the soul will be better for the discipline. I want to go back to my knitting needles, pleeeze.


Hoo Boy! It does get boring after a while doing that many small ones--but your color combinations a pretty. I hope you'll be crocheting them together, knowing you are not fond of sewing any more than I! :sm09:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

The shopping expedition was a good half-day affair; netted a slightly brighter blue, but not by much......however, after seeing that red is considered unlucky for this year...........?????????


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Norma ,please see Rav messages .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I am so glad that you have got the contract. The crane photos are fascinating.
:sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Two more lovely ganseys, Julie. Great colours and wonderful knitting :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Thank you. According to one source, it's the year of the "Fire Rooster" (2017), and all pictures depict it in red--hadn't seen in the first sources I checked that red is supposedly an unlucky color for those born in the year of the fire rooster. Hmmmm, maybe I shouldn't incorporate so much red in this half-Chinese baby's blanket????? Their lucky colors are brown, gold & yellow. Had planned to border the panel with royal blue (~6 inches), then red (~4"), then gold (~2"), and finish off with an I-cord in the royal blue.....Do I need to rethink that & change colors? The expectant mom is Chinese; she & her husband (the son of one of my friends) met in China when he was teaching there. Apparently her parents are very traditional (and were not in favor of them marrying).
> 
> I do have some tans, & brown shades in my stash I could use......certainly don't want to offend by the colors in the blanket......... Opinions please???? Anyone?


Del -- it sounds like the problem is the Red in the rooster. Even if you change the outside edge colors, how do you get around the Red? I wonder if you can contact someone who really knows Chinese traditional customs. Any consulate or universities near you that you might contact? Personally, I like the colors you've chosen, but if you are trying to deal with traditions, Western color preferences may not matter. This is a touchy one particularly since you've already done so much on it. Be sure and share your decisions when you have enough info make a decision.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Hoo Boy! It does get boring after a while doing that many small ones--but your color combinations a pretty. I hope you'll be crocheting them together, knowing you are not fond of sewing any more than I! :sm09:


Crocheting for sure. Plan on using adding a 4th round and then the join in what Caron Simply Soft calls "off-whtie" and what I'd call a very, very pale yellow. I think it will make the colors POP while separating colors that might not sit too well together. Am somewhere around 133 hexs at this point, but need 181 before I can start by taking over my dining room table and laying them all out and arranging before I start joining.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Norma ,please see Rav messages .


Got them. Thank you :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Greetings Lace Party-ers and guests. Welcome to the Lace Party!!!
> 
> The Lace Party was formed here on Knitting Paradise several years ago by a group of KPers who shared a common interest in Lace knitting. The group is a little more private than the main sections in KP. We like to share, whether it be knitting projects or things going on in our daily lives. We love to share photos. WIPs and finished items.
> 
> ...


Found you, great. Notifications had stopped and I didn't notice while family were visiting - leaving me with a rotten cold to boot. Now to begin catching up.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looking great, Bev.
> 
> I wanted to look in here tonight before going to bed. We will be traveling to the beach tomorrow, so not sure when I will have a chance to get online.
> 
> ...


You led us on this one, I remember and virtually acted as a test knitter for the designer, sorting out mistakes. I love my Spring Wood - it sits so nicely on the shoulders.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Found you, great. Notifications had stopped and I didn't notice while family were visiting - leaving me with a rotten cold to boot. Now to begin catching up.


I hope the cold clears soon.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Loretta -- I did a lace stole with a butterfly motif in it (see pic below). I believe I found this motif in one of Barbara Walker's stitch volumes. I never wrote up the pattern so it is not easy to quickly put my finger on it. Is this or something like it what you are looking for?


So pretty, DeEtta.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

LorettaHR said:


> YES!!!! THANK YOU!!!!! I'll re-read my BW books to see if I can find it!
> 
> Actually, I found a wonderful motif on a Russian site, http://avercheva.ru/?p=8947 but have not been able to figure out all the symbols. I figure I'll have to do another test washcloth to work out the kinks....


Some of those symbols look like the ones Alice Starmore uses on her aran patterns. Julie may be able to confirm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Thank you. According to one source, it's the year of the "Fire Rooster" (2017), and all pictures depict it in red--hadn't seen in the first sources I checked that red is supposedly an unlucky color for those born in the year of the fire rooster. Hmmmm, maybe I shouldn't incorporate so much red in this half-Chinese baby's blanket????? Their lucky colors are brown, gold & yellow. Had planned to border the panel with royal blue (~6 inches), then red (~4"), then gold (~2"), and finish off with an I-cord in the royal blue.....Do I need to rethink that & change colors? The expectant mom is Chinese; she & her husband (the son of one of my friends) met in China when he was teaching there. Apparently her parents are very traditional (and were not in favor of them marrying).
> 
> I do have some tans, & brown shades in my stash I could use......certainly don't want to offend by the colors in the blanket......... Opinions please???? Anyone?


Might be wise- it could offend the grandparents.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Two more lovely ganseys, Julie. Great colours and wonderful knitting :sm24:


Thank you so much, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Found you, great. Notifications had stopped and I didn't notice while family were visiting - leaving me with a rotten cold to boot. Now to begin catching up.


Hoping the cold vanishes quickly.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We arrived at the beach this afternoon. It was nice and sunny with temperatures in 70s. People were down on the beach, and even a couple of hardy people were in the water. Hard to believe it is still March. I am hoping to be up to see the sunrise tomorrow. Fortunately, it is not too early
> 
> Sue


Looks great, Sue. Have fun.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Nice pictures at the beach, Sue, and of you, too. The people in the water would have to be very hardy to get in at this time of year.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my WIP's. The first is Elizabeth's YOEL (Year of Estonian Lace) Jan-Mar. I had earlier decided to make the beaded version and had knitted January. Then, decided that nupps would be pretty and did the beads, too. The second is of her Year of Texture Jan-Mar. I have Jan and Feb of Toni's estonian Lace done and may start on the March clue this week.
> 
> The last two are the sweater I'm working on. The pattern is Dark Pearl by Carol Feller. The second shows a close up of the front right. It is worked sideways. I'm hoping I don't run out of yarn. Fingers crossed.


Nice work on all of them, Barbara. I like the look (and colour) of the sweater. I do like her designs very much.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Loretta, I see what you mean. i do like those little butterfly stitches in the corners.
> 
> DeEtta, that is a gorgeous lace stole. Those butterfly motifs seem like they would be great for Loretta's idea for her shawl.
> 
> ...


Beautiful shawl. I love that pattern.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I might try and put in my feet, just to say I did, but I know the water had to be bitterly cold.
> 
> We are planning meeting a friend later this morning, but now just enjoying watching the peaceful beach. No crowds is my idea of heaven!
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you so much, Sue, for hosting the last LP on bookmarks. I am sure everyone learned a lot and had fun in the process. Please enjoy your time at the beach!
> 
> Thank you, Bev, for getting this LP started. Your boys vest is so nice. I want to say "handsome". WIPs are a perfect thing to do. DH and I are going to Florida for the first time ever!!! And I have packed one, or two, or three, WIPs that I hope to finish or make some serious progress on.
> 
> Have a great week!


Enjoy your trip, Toni.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> An FO that is very useful- goes over the top of most things on a chilly morning.
> 
> And the Channel Islands Cast on for Anne's Navy-blue Gansey/Cardigan- I am actually about 4 inches up the welt now, but have not yet worked out how best to photograph it!


Love the red - looks warm as well as being warm. :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:



> Caryn, love your First Gift Shawl. Such a gorgeous color.
> 
> Welcome BC and yes, progress pics please.
> 
> ...


It suits you so well, Bev. Good luck with your bids.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone. My heart is heavy about what is happening here in the valley. I know that I've moaned and complained all winter about the snow, cold weather, etc. Well, as they say the chickens are coming home to roost. We've had an exceptionally strange winter with lots and lots of snow, but at times when it wasn't as welcome as normal. What has happened is that although the snow arrived fine and dandy we've had intermittent periods of exceptionally warm weather (anything over freezing until the 1st of March) and rain. All that has caused the snow to come off very quickly. The surrounding mountains still have snow on them so we are in the early stages of the runnoff. There is flooding everywhere. All the high elevation creeks were flooding over their banks and now the excess is beginning to accumulate in the lakes where it belongs. Problem is too much too quickly. For the last 4 years we have been in a drought and the last 2 have seen our very large lake bed completely dry. Well, the water is flowing now and it is flooding everything. Fortunately for me, I'm at one of the highest elevations in the valley, but from my window this morning I can see the lake water is up and over the banks of the lake bed and is approaching one of the only access roads a 1/4 mi away from the lake. Just talked with a dear, dear friend whose home is at one end of the lake and currently protected by dikes. They are expecting to be flooded out. It's one thing to have fields flooded and need to move the livestock, but when it is a home ranch and there are 3 houses, and multiple buildings for equipment, barns etc it is quite another thing. I've offered them my Mom's house and all the outbuildings for storage and/or use. They will be making a decision mid-day today about beginning to evacuate their things based on what the State Water Master tells them. He will be here this morning for an onsite review. I've offered them my time and energies to help if they have to evacuate. I'd like to think it won't happen, but my eyes and mind tell me otherwise. So, I may not be around for awhile. Tragedy is just that and anything that can been done to minimize the effects is certainly worth my efforts. So keep good thoughts for not only my dear friends, but the other ranchers in the same position.
> 
> Incidentally, I probably should say that the valley I'm referring to is about 30-50 miles long and roughly 5-10 miles wide. Fortunately for me, I live on one side on a knoll at least 100 feet above the road bed; so if the water gets to here, then nothing we will do will matter.


Sounds dreadful, DeEtta. I do hope everyone was safe. Made me think of all the damage floosing did on the Somerset levels and in the Lake District a couple of years ago.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Saw a real sunrise this morning, right as it rose over the horizon.
> 
> It is always interesting watching the early morning joggers etc. Thevsecond was a woman "walking her dog".
> 
> ...


Beautiful colours in the sunrise.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good luck with the sump pump Tanya.
> 
> Nice throw TNS - looks squishy
> 
> ...


But at least he has made a start. :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I was sent this link this morning. I thought it interesting.
> 
> http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/folger-shakespeare-lending-library-of-shawls?utm_source=Atlas+Obscura+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=6b9c4d04f2-Newsletter_3_29_2017&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_f36db9c480-6b9c4d04f2-63392681&ct=t(Newsletter_3_29_2017)&mc_cid=6b9c4d04f2&mc_eid=d600c46cf5
> 
> Sue


What a good idea!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, you are an excellent neighbor! Bless you for opening your house. They must feel you are their angel in their need. I can't believe the snow that you got!! Wow! Love your crochet squares. Great colors. I am like you. I much prefer knitting.
> 
> Have fun shopping, Dell.
> 
> ...


Congrats, Bev. Have you any idea how long the eggs need to be incubated?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Thank you. According to one source, it's the year of the "Fire Rooster" (2017), and all pictures depict it in red--hadn't seen in the first sources I checked that red is supposedly an unlucky color for those born in the year of the fire rooster. Hmmmm, maybe I shouldn't incorporate so much red in this half-Chinese baby's blanket????? Their lucky colors are brown, gold & yellow. Had planned to border the panel with royal blue (~6 inches), then red (~4"), then gold (~2"), and finish off with an I-cord in the royal blue.....Do I need to rethink that & change colors? The expectant mom is Chinese; she & her husband (the son of one of my friends) met in China when he was teaching there. Apparently her parents are very traditional (and were not in favor of them marrying).
> 
> I do have some tans, & brown shades in my stash I could use......certainly don't want to offend by the colors in the blanket......... Opinions please???? Anyone?


I think I would ask her.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I hope the cold clears soon.


Feeling much better, Norma. Are you doing Toni's test knit. I would have liked to do it but there is no way I can guarantee making the finish date at this time of year - 3 birthday's down, 3 to go and Easter visits .........

Also having more trouble with my eye sight. Seeing the optician on Monday - need to get the cataracts sorted.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Getting ready to leave the beach. The sunrise was not so spectacular this morning. It is overcast now. I know it is raining back home. Have really enjoyed the break. Very relaxing.


Yesterday we went to the Virginia Aquarium and spent a couple of very enjoyable hours there. Later, we went to dinner with our friends, and then watched my friend perform (singing) in a rehearsal for an Easter show at her church. All in all, we have had a very enjoyable few days. The weather has been ok, have really enjoyed being here off-season without all the crowds. We have been staying right on the oceanfront and the Main Street outside is so quiet. No problem getting out of the hotel parking lot. In summer it is hard to get onto the road at all. I got some knitting done most evenings, but not last night as we didn't get back until late. Will probably cast on another bookmark for the drive home. Back to the real world!
Sue


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm getting in a comment before all y'all chat away TOO much more. I need to have a reference point so that I am not reading 20 pages. :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:



> Feeling much better, Norma. Are you doing Toni's test knit. I would have liked to do it but there is no way I can guarantee making the finish date at this time of year - 3 birthday's down, 3 to go and Easter visits .........
> 
> Also having more trouble with my eye sight. Seeing the optician on Monday - need to get the cataracts sorted.


Yes, I am. I do hope the optician is helpful.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> If she is a true friend, that should not matter in the slightest, Barbara. I am glad you will be able to do the pool therapy long term.


My friend was very gracious. I am really achy from the pool therapy but I was told to expect it. I am happy to be making baby steps.

Your gansey looks to be a good fit, Julie. It is tough when you spend a lot of time and the fit is wrong.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, you are an excellent neighbor! Bless you for opening your house. They must feel you are their angel in their need. I can't believe the snow that you got!! Wow! Love your crochet squares. Great colors. I am like you. I much prefer knitting.
> 
> Have fun shopping, Dell.
> 
> ...


Wonderful pictures of the cranes, Bev. I would probably never see something like that, thank you for the photo experience.

And congratulations on getting the job. Fantastic news!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Thank you. According to one source, it's the year of the "Fire Rooster" (2017), and all pictures depict it in red--hadn't seen in the first sources I checked that red is supposedly an unlucky color for those born in the year of the fire rooster. Hmmmm, maybe I shouldn't incorporate so much red in this half-Chinese baby's blanket????? Their lucky colors are brown, gold & yellow. Had planned to border the panel with royal blue (~6 inches), then red (~4"), then gold (~2"), and finish off with an I-cord in the royal blue.....Do I need to rethink that & change colors? The expectant mom is Chinese; she & her husband (the son of one of my friends) met in China when he was teaching there. Apparently her parents are very traditional (and were not in favor of them marrying).
> 
> I do have some tans, & brown shades in my stash I could use......certainly don't want to offend by the colors in the blanket......... Opinions please???? Anyone?


I would probably lean towards traditional colors for the edging. My cousin married a Japanese girl. He is 6'4" and a real redhead. His FIL didn't even recognize his presence for years. He lost face with his daughter not marrying a Japanese. The rest of the family was fine and my cousin took it in stride as he understood the culture.

I liked the shawl story about the library. Very interesting.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Crocheting for sure. Plan on using adding a 4th round and then the join in what Caron Simply Soft calls "off-whtie" and what I'd call a very, very pale yellow. I think it will make the colors POP while separating colors that might not sit too well together. Am somewhere around 133 hexs at this point, but need 181 before I can start by taking over my dining room table and laying them all out and arranging before I start joining.


You are much faster than I am at crocheting. I am making pieces for my upcoming LP but it is in Lace weight. Seems to take forever to make one. Your colors just pop.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Nice work on all of them, Barbara. I like the look (and colour) of the sweater. I do like her designs very much.


Thank you, Norma. I have made two other Carol Feller patterns, um, maybe one. But I like her and the way she writes her patterns.

Hope that cold goes away soon! ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I'm getting in a comment before all y'all chat away TOO much more. I need to have a reference point so that I am not reading 20 pages. :sm23:


I know what you mean! ????????????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Love those green Ganseys Julie! Wow!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Crocheting for sure. Plan on using adding a 4th round and then the join in what Caron Simply Soft calls "off-whtie" and what I'd call a very, very pale yellow. I think it will make the colors POP while separating colors that might not sit too well together. Am somewhere around 133 hexs at this point, but need 181 before I can start by taking over my dining room table and laying them all out and arranging before I start joining.


I hope you have a big dining room table! When I did mine I used the living room floor! Of course my blocks were 10 inch squares, but still, 181 hexs is a lot!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

How beautiful! I went out to get some color sun rise photographs this morning and Mother Nature didn't cooperate with me. Ah well, another time!



britgirl said:


> Getting ready to leave the beach. The sunrise was not so spectacular this morning. It is overcast now. I know it is raining back home. Have really enjoyed the break. Very relaxing.
> 
> Yesterday we went to the Virginia Aquarium and spent a couple of very enjoyable hours there. Later, we went to dinner with our friends, and then watched my friend perform (singing) in a rehearsal for an Easter show at her church. All in all, we have had a very enjoyable few days. The weather has been ok, have really enjoyed being here off-season without all the crowds. We have been staying right on the oceanfront and the Main Street outside is so quiet. No problem getting out of the hotel parking lot. In summer it is hard to get onto the road at all. I got some knitting done most evenings, but not last night as we didn't get back until late. Will probably cast on another bookmark for the drive home. Back to the real world!
> Sue


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'm getting in a comment before all y'all chat away TOO much more. I need to have a reference point so that I am not reading 20 pages. :sm23:


Been there, done that, know exactly what you mean! :sm23:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Here are a couple of pictures of the diamond cape I was working on. I am doing it in a more adult size now, also in more funky colors!

Yes, that is an exercise ball it is on. Had to find something circular and since I have two of these (why, I don't know, ask DH) one got pulled out of the exercise room!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Here is one of the plants I don't know. They are sporting a really pretty purple/blue flower. It closes at night and then reopens in the morning. I took this before the sun was up, but it was light out.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> I hope the cold clears soon.


I hope the same. Glad you found us again! & hope your optician gives you good news.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Might be wise- it could offend the grandparents.


That was my thought, too. I do have enough blue that I could do borders in the blue & gold only. Will check with my friend........Thanks everyone for your thoughts on this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Love the red - looks warm as well as being warm. :sm01:


Thank you, Linda- it is a nice generous fit- goes over almost everything, which will be very welcome come winter!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Feeling much better, Norma. Are you doing Toni's test knit. I would have liked to do it but there is no way I can guarantee making the finish date at this time of year - 3 birthday's down, 3 to go and Easter visits .........
> 
> Also having more trouble with my eye sight. Seeing the optician on Monday - need to get the cataracts sorted.


Gosh I hope you get those cataracts sorted, without hassle- apparently I have at least one starting- along with maccular degeneration- so I will be making sure I get back to the Optometry School by about October. Need my eyes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Getting ready to leave the beach. The sunrise was not so spectacular this morning. It is overcast now. I know it is raining back home. Have really enjoyed the break. Very relaxing.
> 
> Yesterday we went to the Virginia Aquarium and spent a couple of very enjoyable hours there. Later, we went to dinner with our friends, and then watched my friend perform (singing) in a rehearsal for an Easter show at her church. All in all, we have had a very enjoyable few days. The weather has been ok, have really enjoyed being here off-season without all the crowds. We have been staying right on the oceanfront and the Main Street outside is so quiet. No problem getting out of the hotel parking lot. In summer it is hard to get onto the road at all. I got some knitting done most evenings, but not last night as we didn't get back until late. Will probably cast on another bookmark for the drive home. Back to the real world!
> Sue


I love the sunrise, even so. Fale, I'm afraid, would see both those creatures as food!!!!!!
Pleasant journey home, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> My friend was very gracious. I am really achy from the pool therapy but I was told to expect it. I am happy to be making baby steps.
> 
> Your gansey looks to be a good fit, Julie. It is tough when you spend a lot of time and the fit is wrong.


I am glad! And hoping the aches are easing- lots of your home pool therapy perhaps?!

I was worried that I had miscalculated the stitches, but I reckon not. just have to sit down and work out the sleeves but I found a few more of the little plastic safety pin markers I was gifted some time back, (and gave away half) (wish I had kept them!) they will help get the stitch pick up right!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Love those green Ganseys Julie! Wow!


Thank you Janet Lee (BTW I am in a muddle - how do you spell your name?!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of the diamond cape I was working on. I am doing it in a more adult size now, also in more funky colors!
> 
> Yes, that is an exercise ball it is on. Had to find something circular and since I have two of these (why, I don't know, ask DH) one got pulled out of the exercise room!


It is looking good! Ball and all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> That was my thought, too. I do have enough blue that I could do borders in the blue & gold only. Will check with my friend........Thanks everyone for your thoughts on this.


 :sm24: If there is a problem- would it be too much to start over? It does look so lovely!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Getting ready to leave the beach. The sunrise was not so spectacular this morning. It is overcast now. I know it is raining back home. Have really enjoyed the break. Very relaxing.
> 
> Yesterday we went to the Virginia Aquarium and spent a couple of very enjoyable hours there. Later, we went to dinner with our friends, and then watched my friend perform (singing) in a rehearsal for an Easter show at her church. All in all, we have had a very enjoyable few days. The weather has been ok, have really enjoyed being here off-season without all the crowds. We have been staying right on the oceanfront and the Main Street outside is so quiet. No problem getting out of the hotel parking lot. In summer it is hard to get onto the road at all. I got some knitting done most evenings, but not last night as we didn't get back until late. Will probably cast on another bookmark for the drive home. Back to the real world!
> Sue


Hopefully you feel relaxed and reinvigorated.

:sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, I am. I do hope the optician is helpful.


Me too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Norma. I have made two other Carol Feller patterns, um, maybe one. But I like her and the way she writes her patterns.
> 
> Hope that cold goes away soon! ????


Thank you, Barbara.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of the diamond cape I was working on. I am doing it in a more adult size now, also in more funky colors!
> 
> Yes, that is an exercise ball it is on. Had to find something circular and since I have two of these (why, I don't know, ask DH) one got pulled out of the exercise room!


It looks great.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> I hope the same. Glad you found us again! & hope your optician gives you good news.


Thanks. :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gosh I hope you get those cataracts sorted, without hassle- apparently I have at least one starting- along with maccular degeneration- so I will be making sure I get back to the Optometry School by about October. Need my eyes!


So far no macular degeneration. I am just back from the hospital - took MIL for an eye injection for her wet macular degeneration; it won't improve her sight but will hopefully maintain what she has.. Look after those eyes, Julie.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Here is one of the plants I don't know. They are sporting a really pretty purple/blue flower. It closes at night and then reopens in the morning. I took this before the sun was up, but it was light out.


I think this is a plant called "creeping charlie." I believe it is a member of the mint family, and also considered a weed. It is hard to get rid of if you don't want it!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, those ganseys look great!

Linda, the eggs need 30 days. We first saw the nest on the 16th of March. Now how old the eggs were at this time, I do not know. We could be seeing babies the 2nd week in April.  Hope your eyes get sorted out simply and easily.

Thanks so much, everyone for the congrats on the job. We are so excited. A much better situation that being down money for the month.  I appreciate each and every one of your comments. Just out of time. 

Thanks also, for the lovely comments on the cranes. I am happy you all are pleased to follow the crane family. I will try to keep you apprised as spring and summer continue.

More lovely pictures, Sue. Thanks so for sharing with us. Safe travels.

Janet Lee, love your diamond shawl/capelet. You are so creative using an exercise ball. Those are definitely mint plants. Crush a leaf and see what flavor you get.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Here are 3 of the 4 doilies I've crocheted:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Great doilies Karen.
Excellent news avbout the work ,Bev and love the cranes.
Good to see a few new folk.
Sue ,sure the change has been a good experience and thanks for the pics.
Shame about the Rooster .Hope you can keep him to the original colour.
Julie,the gansey is,as usual,stunning but the red really suits you.
As a matter of interest to the book mark knitters ,I pinned one end to the edge of the ironing board and sprayed spray starch liberally onto it .Went to look and it is now as stiff as a board .


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bev,
Congratulations on the cleaning job. Yes, God is good. 
Beautiful crane pictures. Hope to see the eggs hatch soon.

I thought if March came in like a lion it went out like a lamb. I believe people just forget. It has been in like a lion, out like a lion here. After the warm winter, the cold spring is shocking to the body. I've worn my coat more the past few weeks than all winter.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Julie, it is pretty and looks warm. May your winter be mild.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: If there is a problem- would it be too much to start over? It does look so lovely!


No, not really-only the time lost. Have thoughts that I could redo the center in just gold with the rooster in purl & the other sts in stockinette, then blue & gold borders........


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

kaixixang said:


> Here are 3 of the 4 doilies I've crocheted:


Beautiful pineapples, Karen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> So far no macular degeneration. I am just back from the hospital - took MIL for an eye injection for her wet macular degeneration; it won't improve her sight but will hopefully maintain what she has.. Look after those eyes, Julie.


I do try to give them enough rest, Linda! They are such a gift- one's eyes. And will be making that appointment at the appropriate time!
I do hope the injections do work for your MIL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Reader said:


> I think this is a plant called "creeping charlie." I believe it is a member of the mint family, and also considered a weed. It is hard to get rid of if you don't want it!


It certainly looks to me like a mint- but hard to identify without seeing the flower.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, those ganseys look great!
> 
> Linda, the eggs need 30 days. We first saw the nest on the 16th of March. Now how old the eggs were at this time, I do not know. We could be seeing babies the 2nd week in April.  Hope your eyes get sorted out simply and easily.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Here are 3 of the 4 doilies I've crocheted:


Beautiful work Karen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Great doilies Karen.
> Excellent news avbout the work ,Bev and love the cranes.
> Good to see a few new folk.
> Sue ,sure the change has been a good experience and thanks for the pics.
> ...


Thanks Ann!
I must remember to look for some starch when I do my shopping on Tuesday!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, it is pretty and looks warm. May your winter be mild.


Thank you, Tricia- our weather has been very unusual so far this year- so no guesses as yet as to what winter will bring, but I appreciate the sentiment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> No, not really-only the time lost. Have thoughts that I could redo the center in just gold with the rooster in purl & the other sts in stockinette, then blue & gold borders........


A reddish gold, might be a solution.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of the diamond cape I was working on. I am doing it in a more adult size now, also in more funky colors!
> 
> Yes, that is an exercise ball it is on. Had to find something circular and since I have two of these (why, I don't know, ask DH) one got pulled out of the exercise room!


Very pretty. I check the pictures section each day & thought someone was making a hanging lamp when I saw the round ball????????


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> A reddish gold, might be a solution.


My niece has a Chinese friend. She will contact her to see what would be best. Guess this hiatus is the universe hinting that I should get busy & figure out my tax returns!!! :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> My niece has a Chinese friend. She will contact her to see what would be best. Guess this hiatus is the universe hinting that I should get busy & figure out my tax returns!!! :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24: Could be it!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Linda ,hope your eye appointment leads to a good outcome.
Bonnie,good to see you again.
Toni is enjoying her Florida visit .
Janet Lea ,that plant is in my garden I think .I will try to remember a pic tomorrow.Some class it as a weed but my interpretation of a weed is it is a plant you don't want in your garden .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Linda ,hope your eye appointment leads to a good outcome.
> Bonnie,good to see you again.
> Toni is enjoying her Florida visit .
> Janet Lea ,that plant is in my garden I think .I will try to remember a pic tomorrow.Some class it as a weed but my interpretation of a weed is it is a plant you don't want in your garden .


A lot of our weeds smother plants Ann- so it gets a bit drastic at times!


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Looks great and pretty sure the exercise ball will feel the warmth for the time being.


run4fittness said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of the diamond cape I was working on. I am doing it in a more adult size now, also in more funky colors!
> 
> Yes, that is an exercise ball it is on. Had to find something circular and since I have two of these (why, I don't know, ask DH) one got pulled out of the exercise room!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Getting ready to leave the beach. The sunrise was not so spectacular this morning. It is overcast now. I know it is raining back home. Have really enjoyed the break. Very relaxing.
> 
> Yesterday we went to the Virginia Aquarium and spent a couple of very enjoyable hours there. Later, we went to dinner with our friends, and then watched my friend perform (singing) in a rehearsal for an Easter show at her church. All in all, we have had a very enjoyable few days. The weather has been ok, have really enjoyed being here off-season without all the crowds. We have been staying right on the oceanfront and the Main Street outside is so quiet. No problem getting out of the hotel parking lot. In summer it is hard to get onto the road at all. I got some knitting done most evenings, but not last night as we didn't get back until late. Will probably cast on another bookmark for the drive home. Back to the real world!
> Sue


h
Thank you for the photos. I enjoyed them

:sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of the diamond cape I was working on. I am doing it in a more adult size now, also in more funky colors!
> 
> Yes, that is an exercise ball it is on. Had to find something circular and since I have two of these (why, I don't know, ask DH) one got pulled out of the exercise room!


That looks super :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Here are 3 of the 4 doilies I've crocheted:


They are lovely, Karen.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Here are 3 of the 4 doilies I've crocheted:


Exquisite :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> As a matter of interest to the book mark knitters ,I pinned one end to the edge of the ironing board and sprayed spray starch liberally onto it .Went to look and it is now as stiff as a board .


 :sm09:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do try to give them enough rest, Linda! They are such a gift- one's eyes. And will be making that appointment at the appropriate time!
> I do hope the injections do work for your MIL.


So far so good. Thank you, Julie.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty. I check the pictures section each day & thought someone was making a hanging lamp when I saw the round ball????????


Bonnie -- so nice to hear from you. Been wondering how you've been.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Karen-- lovely doilies. My friend Laury favors pineapple patterns also. You have a couple of very interesting ones. Nice work.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JanetLee -- wonderful idea to use the ball as a form for your shawl. Nice shawl too, but the display certainly catches the imagination. Also, I'm with everyone else and think your plant is in the mint family. Am curious to know the real answer. What I know about plants is to small to even fill a thimble (even if I used one).


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Flood watch report -- that's just what we are doing: watching and waiting. The ranchers in question have dikes around their homeplace and they have decided to delay an evacuation until it looks as if the dikes are failing. In the meantime, they are moving animals as quickly as possible. Yesterday's snow and the rain/hail and more snow we received all day didn't help much. Patience is needed here (that's one thing which is real challenge for me). In the meantime, I've been working hard on the granny hexs. Target is 181 and as of this morning I had 145 done. Getting close........


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of the diamond cape I was working on. I am doing it in a more adult size now, also in more funky colors!
> 
> Yes, that is an exercise ball it is on. Had to find something circular and since I have two of these (why, I don't know, ask DH) one got pulled out of the exercise room!


Looks like a shawl for Humpty Dumpty! That's what the kings horses and men needed to put Humpty Dumpty together again. Now, you know I am just kidding. Seriously, it is really pretty and I love that there will be three buttons at the top is a nice addition to keeping it on.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Here are 3 of the 4 doilies I've crocheted:


Beautiful work, Karen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> So far so good. Thank you, Julie.


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Janet Lee (BTW I am in a muddle - how do you spell your name?!)


Exactly like you spelled it but without the space. And yes, the "L" in Lee is capitalized. Mid-west farmer's daughter! With a southern twist. :sm19:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is looking good! Ball and all!


Thank you, Julie :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It looks great.


Thank you, Linda.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

The Reader said:


> I think this is a plant called "creeping charlie." I believe it is a member of the mint family, and also considered a weed. It is hard to get rid of if you don't want it!


I will look that up. I figured it was in the mint family because of the way the leaves are shaped. And like any mint, the very devil to kill off if that is what you are wanting to do. I will just mow it for now. No biggie. :sm04:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you, Bev. I have crushed them and even with my sensitive nose am not smelling anything but green plant. Even DH cannot smell it.



eshlemania said:


> Julie, those ganseys look great!
> 
> Linda, the eggs need 30 days. We first saw the nest on the 16th of March. Now how old the eggs were at this time, I do not know. We could be seeing babies the 2nd week in April.  Hope your eyes get sorted out simply and easily.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Here are 3 of the 4 doilies I've crocheted:


Karen, love those doilies. The pineapple motif is one of my favorites.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty. I check the pictures section each day & thought someone was making a hanging lamp when I saw the round ball????????


Thank you! Nope, another one of my brain itches that needed to be blocked, and this is what I came up with! :sm19:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> Linda ,hope your eye appointment leads to a good outcome.
> Bonnie,good to see you again.
> Toni is enjoying her Florida visit .
> Janet Lea ,that plant is in my garden I think .I will try to remember a pic tomorrow.Some class it as a weed but my interpretation of a weed is it is a plant you don't want in your garden .


Thanks Ann. Not a weed, too pretty of a flower!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

overwhelmed1 said:


> Looks great and pretty sure the exercise ball will feel the warmth for the time being.


Thank you, I guess this is better than me using it doing balanced push-ups or sit-ups. :sm19:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That looks super :sm24:


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> JanetLee -- wonderful idea to use the ball as a form for your shawl. Nice shawl too, but the display certainly catches the imagination. Also, I'm with everyone else and think your plant is in the mint family. Am curious to know the real answer. What I know about plants is to small to even fill a thimble (even if I used one).


Thank you, DeEtta, :sm01: Trying to block it flat just was not working out. I was really get flustrated until I saw the ball and thought to use it. Definitely need to be careful with the pins though. :sm06:

I agree, mint family, just wondering which cousin.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Looks like a shawl for Humpty Dumpty! That's what the kings horses and men needed to put Humpty Dumpty together again. Now, you know I am just kidding. Seriously, it is really pretty and I love that there will be three buttons at the top is a nice addition to keeping it on.


Barbara, thank you for the belly laugh! Poor fur baby wondered what was happening. I am thinking little pearl buttons since it is for her confirmation.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I think I have something like ten pages to catch up on.


Linda - hope the optician can sort you out. Lots of success dealing with cataracts now. Enjoy all the birthdays!

Norma, hopefully by the time I am typing this your cold has left.

JanetLee - clever way to block the cape. Nice pattern too. And I too chuckled at Barbara's comment :-D

Julie, your Ganseys are great as always 

Del - hope you can get your color issue resolved. Understandable that you do not want to offend her family.

So glad your holiday was a success Sue. Thanks for sharing the photos.

Your doilies are great Karen. Such nice workmanship.

Hi Bonnie!


Knitting update: I have finished clue 3 of Enchanted Rose (Lily Go). Clue 4 is the long one - basically repeating what has been done already until most of your yarn is used up. The final clue, #5, has been delayed a week to allow us knitters to catch up. Not happening for me but there are a few in the MKAL who are / will be ready. My yarn has a bit of a fuzziness to it so the stitch definition is not crisp but you can see it IRL. Although I was expecting more of a gradient than striping with this yarn.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Julie, here you go. Hope they come though all right.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I think I have something like ten pages to catch up on.
> 
> Linda - hope the optician can sort you out. Lots of success dealing with cataracts now. Enjoy all the birthdays!
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Wow, what a lovely shawl. Great colors.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> I think I have something like ten pages to catch up on.
> 
> Linda - hope the optician can sort you out. Lots of success dealing with cataracts now. Enjoy all the birthdays!
> 
> ...


Your shawl is looking so pretty. Yarn does seem to have a mind of its own as to what it's going to do, whether to perform as expected or give us a surprise. :sm01:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, here you go. Hope they come though all right.


I'm no gardener, but could your county extension agent identify it for you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Exactly like you spelled it but without the space. And yes, the "L" in Lee is capitalized. Mid-west farmer's daughter! With a southern twist. :sm19:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, Julie :sm02:


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> I'm no gardener, but could your county extension agent identify it for you?


Probably, but I only moved to this area in November and not sure where everything is located yet. Plus, several folks have told me that some plants are considered "unwanted" and if they are found on your property, you have to pay to have them romoved. Do not want to bring attention to my property. :sm13:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I think I have something like ten pages to catch up on.
> 
> Linda - hope the optician can sort you out. Lots of success dealing with cataracts now. Enjoy all the birthdays!
> 
> ...


I love the colour gradients, Melanie, in the shawl. And thank you.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I know I showed #2 before - the oval doily. But I thought, have camera on portable, 3 doilies present...Wheee! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 

I thought about doing #5 in the book...but I'm getting so many other pineapple patterns from Ravelry via the yahoo to gmail route --> I just have to download, print, and decide. I need to do more of the bookmarks to since I have the 2mm DPN trio located (didn't want to be caught short if there were cables). :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, here you go. Hope they come though all right.


My ordinary garden mint has more of a spire when it's in flower, but they have all died, so hard to compare.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I think I have something like ten pages to catch up on.
> 
> Linda - hope the optician can sort you out. Lots of success dealing with cataracts now. Enjoy all the birthdays!
> 
> ...


Melanie -- love the colors in that yarn. Shawl looking good too, but the colors really caught my eye. Yum


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen, lovely doilies! Gorgeous. 

Melanie, love your Enchanted Rose. Beautiful color.

JanetLee, thanks for the pics. It looks a bit like ground ivy, which is a small ground cover-wild flower. But those leaves are rounded, not pointed.

Thanks, Knittingthyme. And welcome.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Probably, but I only moved to this area in November and not sure where everything is located yet. Plus, several folks have told me that some plants are considered "unwanted" and if they are found on your property, you have to pay to have them romoved. Do not want to bring attention to my property. :sm13:


Ah, got it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, here you go. Hope they come though all right.


It looks like Lamium to me


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bonnie -- so nice to hear from you. Been wondering how you've been.


Just not enough time to keep up everywhere I'd like to????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your First Gift Shawl. Such a gorgeous color.
> 
> Welcome BC and yes, progress pics please.
> 
> ...


Lovely shawl, I like the color combo. I made that pattern a while ago & may use it again


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DeEtta, I hope the flooding has subsided in your area & the neighbors didn't lose their house. We had a foot of snow in October on top of the crops but thankfully that melted & we were able to harvest but have only had about another foot for the rest of the winter. It was very wet here last summer & fall so we won't. Have drought from lack of snow.


Sue, thanks for sharing vacation photos 
There are some beautiful projects posted, I didn't go through the whole 20+ pages but have had a little catch up.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I think I have something like ten pages to catch up on.
> 
> Linda - hope the optician can sort you out. Lots of success dealing with cataracts now. Enjoy all the birthdays!
> 
> ...


That is looking good
:sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely shawl, I like the color combo. I made that pattern a while ago & may use it again


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thank you, but I find it a bit chunky, maybe will be better behaved when blocked gently. I think I need to find a way to edge it to make it look finished. Any suggestions?


 Just playing catch up again as no notices for 2 days and very busy with work.
Seems like there is a natural scallop effect from the pattern. When blocked you might want to pull it out to exaggerate that effect. If you added onto to it, would do something that, again, added more depth to that scallop. Maybe add a color like a narrow outline.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I was sent this link this morning. I thought it interesting.
> 
> http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/folger-shakespeare-lending-library-of-shawls?utm_source=Atlas+Obscura+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=6b9c4d04f2-Newsletter_3_29_2017&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_f36db9c480-6b9c4d04f2-63392681&ct=t(Newsletter_3_29_2017)&mc_cid=6b9c4d04f2&mc_eid=d600c46cf5
> 
> Sue


What a practical and humane thing for this librarian to do. Article made it sound like she is still with us.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, glad you had a good vacation. Love your sunrise pictures and " dog walk" picture. Looks like the aquarium was a fun visit too. 

Oh my DeEtta, what yucchy weather. Your hexagons are such lovely colors and you sure have done a lot of them very quickly!

Fantastic crane pictures Bev and congratulations on getting the bid.

Julie, I love seeing your Ganseys. The textured stitch on the new one is really nice. 

Dell, that is too bad about the color red being unlucky. I sure hope you don't have to redo the whole thing, as it was looking so good. I would ask the expectant mom what she thinks. 
Pg 18


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Its March 30th here and look at it!!!! Heavy, heavy snow -- water saturated, of course. Honestly, this must be one of Mother Nature's curious jokes. Flooding and snow -- go figure!!! I just got back in the house from being out in the pump room where I keep my freezers. I defrosted one yesterday -- it needed it and I wanted to consolidated what I have in both freezers so that one can be used by my friends. When I get home from town this afternoon, I'll reload the freezer and defrost the second one. Not something I'd normally do when it is so cold, but I can count it as one more needed chore done. Good.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, my friend Laury (the crocheter) and I both got bit by the "use it up" bug. So I did that orange/white blanket and then decided to try and use up the rest of my Caron Simply Soft. So plopped the yarn on a table and started doing crocheted hexagons for eventual joining into a blanket. Since Bev ask for pictures of wips here's mine. I just finished hex #97 on my way to 181 total, then I can start joining them. Never done anything like this. And although it does give me a chance to use little bits of yarn, I can't say I'm finding it much fun. More a chore -- something that when finished will be a good accomplishment and the soul will be better for the discipline. I want to go back to my knitting needles, pleeeze.


Yes, 191 modules would feel like a chore to me, too, and I like crochet! Isn't it nice, tho, to have a close friend with whom to share the experience?

Hope the storm has passed by now and all is not too bad.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, you are an excellent neighbor! Bless you for opening your house. They must feel you are their angel in their need. I can't believe the snow that you got!! Wow! Love your crochet squares. Great colors. I am like you. I much prefer knitting.
> 
> Have fun shopping, Dell.
> 
> ...


Yippee for you and the new client. Sometimes something has to go for something better to come in.

Great, super great pics of the cranes. So special that you are getting to watch this whole reproduction process with them. Really special.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of the diamond cape I was working on. I am doing it in a more adult size now, also in more funky colors!
> 
> Yes, that is an exercise ball it is on. Had to find something circular and since I have two of these (why, I don't know, ask DH) one got pulled out of the exercise room!


This looks great. The increasing size diamonds worked well. Using the ball is a great idea for the photo. It fits perfectly.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Here is one of the plants I don't know. They are sporting a really pretty purple/blue flower. It closes at night and then reopens in the morning. I took this before the sun was up, but it was light out.


Looks like 2 different plants. One look like it is in the mint family. Is the stalk square? The other grows on my lawn. For years I promise myself to look it up but then get distracted. I think bumble bees like it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, Bev. I have crushed them and even with my sensitive nose am not smelling anything but green plant. Even DH cannot smell it.


It could be wild catnip which is in the mint family but does not have the mint smell.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks JanetLee, Del, Julie, DeEtta, Bev, and Norma. LilyGo does have some beautiful patterns. She designed this one for gradient yarn. It is an asymmetrical crescent.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caught up--all 13 pp. 

Bonnie--so nice to see you again. Have been wondering how winter took you. Sounds like you had an easier time than us in the US NE. Your shawl is super.

Sue--Always wonderful to get away and have the peace and relaxation that you needed. Your sunrise pics are great. There is something so special about the energy in the world at that time of day.

Norma--glad health is improving all round with you and yours.

Still trying to learn about all the new voices here but so glad to see you.

Hoping yesterdays rain has passed today. It was gray, wet with low visibility and I had to meet customer about about 35 miles away. Always fun to spend other peoples money and that is what we did in a nice tile store. Chose tile for 3.5 bathrooms but was exhausted when I got home Got yelled at for the job taking so long but these people are taking no responsibility for not providing a full set of plans, nor making decisions about everything under the sun until the last moment, changing things after they are installed and not dealing with the 2 week delay required for replacing material, and the list goes on. And they have no clue that other contractors would never take almost 5 hours to go shopping with a customer, or do spend the hours I do on researching products for them. And these are decent folks who I like a lot and consider good customers! But keeping my cool took all my energy and am still trying to stop the mental/emotional reverberations from that experience. So pardon my discharging here; I am still stressed out over it.

Did knit a bit when I got home, finally having begun the doll for gd. Trying to use stash yarn as there is soooooo much of it. Enjoyed my local knitting group which is, in reality, only 3 of us as most others rarely come. May do a little 'lesson' with them on how to alter pattern sizes. This always seems to be a scarey mystery to people and these 2 women were both math people in their working days. One of them took my advice and purchased this gorgeous cashmere yarn from WEBS. We like to bring yarns to share with each other. Cannot believe she will use it for a baby blanket but the luxury of just being able to work with it is delicious just thinking about it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks JanetLee, Del, Julie, DeEtta, Bev, and Norma. LilyGo does have some beautiful patterns. She designed this one for gradient yarn. It is an asymmetrical crescent.


And it is really pretty Melanie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Caught up--all 13 pp.
> 
> Bonnie--so nice to see you again. Have been wondering how winter took you. Sounds like you had an easier time than us in the US NE. Your shawl is super.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the clients being so nasty. It sounds like they aren't willing to take responsibility for the delays their changes are making. I can only imagine trying to keep my cool in such a situation. Like Michelle Obama says, when they go low, we go high.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Sorry about the clients being so nasty. It sounds like they aren't willing to take responsibility for the delays their changes are making. I can only imagine trying to keep my cool in such a situation. Like Michelle Obama says, when they go low, we go high.


Very true. I know it is their stress about time and what they see as additional costs maintaining a 2nd home while work is ongoing that is driving their attitudes, but it is still abusive and irresponsible to not see what time delays they caused with all the changes and weather that interrupts work. I have run into this many times--actually is seems typical, but nasty nonetheless when it happens. It adds stress to a job that is already filled with stresses and is unnecessary.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bev, another suggestion to follow down the "garden" path! Thanks. :sm02:


Bonnie, not something I am familar with. Thank goodness for google once I have a name to look up. Thanks. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> This looks great. The increasing size diamonds worked well. Using the ball is a great idea for the photo. It fits perfectly.


Thank you. I have started on another on that is three diamonds "wider" I guess you would say. But it is also sock yarn, but the same size needle. Time will tell.

Yes, there are two different plants in the pictures. They are pretty, I don't mind "wild" flowers. These are ones that I have mowed probably three times already and are still willing to bloom for the bees. Of which there are a few already, I am happy to say. However, I do _not_ like the number of ant hills. Some of them will have to go. We are talking about 1000s of ants on top of the ground, so hard to say how many are below the ground. There are at least 7 or 8 of these nests. I don't mind ants, but I am allergic to their bites. Not pretty to put it mildly. Found that one out the wrong way.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It could be wild catnip which is in the mint family but does not have the mint smell.


Would cats still be attracted to it? I do have several visitors of the feline kind. Even one of the bigger cousins comes by to visit. Some folks call them cougars, some mountain lions, I just call them big cats! And they are beautiful! At least to me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So sorry the clients are not accepting responsibility for their actions, or lack thereof. But it does sound like you have a firm grasp of the situation.

That yarn does sound lovely. Just imagine how it will feel to the baby!

I was way too tired yesterday to knit, but did manage a bit on a quilt block I am embroidering. Something that does not take a lot of concentration. Just follow the lines as closely as I can. :sm06:

Yes, even _math_ folks can be overwhelmed by changing pattern sizes. But it really does all boil down to math. For me it is recognizing the _pattern_ within the different sizes and going from there.



tamarque said:


> Caught up--all 13 pp.
> 
> Bonnie--so nice to see you again. Have been wondering how winter took you. Sounds like you had an easier time than us in the US NE. Your shawl is super.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It looks like Lamium to me


Went and looked that one up. Wow, there are over 50 different plants under that name. Most of them have bi-colored leaves. Just a few didn't. One looked spot on. Some places this is a cultivated plant and some places an invasive species. Guess it all depends on location and what folks want.

The plants here so far are only a few inches tall. Probably from being mowed! Will have to wait and see what some look like when they don't get mowed.

Wonder if they have a fragrance when there are a lot of them blooming. Looking forward to seeing the bees "working" them.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

See the plant is identified so won't add my info,JanetLee.The leaves on mine are variegated .I can pull some out and it grows back quickly.
Building work can be affected by so many variants so this should be understood by the clients.Products on order,weather,staffing problems and so on.A friend does building estimates and hires contractors and some customers don't think she should be paid for her time !
Sue,I am in a group for Hector's breed and am amazed at the buggys etc They are long coated dogs and they put clothes on them ! Some even have special wardrobes and beds that look like those humans have.One thing I am envious of is the fact the dogs can go in stores as long as they are in a buggy .Could your dog walker have been going shopping ? Even so the dog could possibly have used the buggy on arrival.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, glad you had a good vacation. Love your sunrise pictures and " dog walk" picture. Looks like the aquarium was a fun visit too.
> 
> Oh my DeEtta, what yucchy weather. Your hexagons are such lovely colors and you sure have done a lot of them very quickly!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Caryn- it is what I know as double moss stitch. Not quite as easy to read as a rib. I did a whole jacket in it once- very difficult to see where one was decreasing and increasing- one had to work more by blind faith.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks JanetLee, Del, Julie, DeEtta, Bev, and Norma. LilyGo does have some beautiful patterns. She designed this one for gradient yarn. It is an asymmetrical crescent.


 :sm24: It does look good with the gradient!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DeEtta, I hope the flooding has subsided in your area & the neighbors didn't lose their house. We had a foot of snow in October on top of the crops but thankfully that melted & we were able to harvest but have only had about another foot for the rest of the winter. It was very wet here last summer & fall so we won't. Have drought from lack of snow.
> 
> Sue, thanks for sharing vacation photos
> There are some beautiful projects posted, I didn't go through the whole 20+ pages but have had a little catch up.


Bonnie -- glad to hear that you were able to get your crops in. Water here is still rising, but should crest within the next week (or at least we hope). But the lake challenges will remain even if the creeks aren't over their banks. We have a lot of snow (think I heard somewhere that it was about 160% of normal) and it is coming off really fast hence the problems. All we can do is be as prepared as possible and hope for the best.

Like the shawl too. Nice effect with the eyelet pattern creating a feathered effect.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bonnie -- glad to hear that you were able to get your crops in. Water here is still rising, but should crest within the next week (or at least we hope). But the lake challenges will remain even if the creeks aren't over their banks. We have a lot of snow (think I heard somewhere that it was about 160% of normal) and it is coming off really fast hence the problems. All we can do is be as prepared as possible and hope for the best.
> 
> Like the shawl too. Nice effect with the eyelet pattern creating a feathered effect.


All the very best, DeEtta! Hoping your precautions will prevent your neighbours from too bad an effect of the flooding.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Made this little jacket for GGd2 .Simple but effective .Oge designed it .I particularly liked the raglan shaping with a design.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb said:


> Made this little jacket for GGd2 .Simple but effective .Oge designed it .I particularly liked the raglan shaping with a design.


Beautiful lottle jacket, Ann. The raglan detailing really makes is so much more special.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> Made this little jacket for GGd2 .Simple but effective .Oge designed it .I particularly liked the raglan shaping with a design.


What a lovely top! Design and color are gorgeous!

Yes, good to know what the plant is. It is a pretty little thing. I dare say frequent mowing is not going to hurt it.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, you are an excellent neighbor! Bless you for opening your house. They must feel you are their angel in their need. I can't believe the snow that you got!! Wow! Love your crochet squares. Great colors. I am like you. I much prefer knitting.
> 
> Have fun shopping, Dell.
> 
> ...


Hi everyone!

Congratulations on winning the bid Bev and thanks for the pictures. I saw a bald eagle today in a tree along the highway on my way to BestBuy.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

A quick reply....
Sue, love all the pictures of your vacation. Thanks for that. And the interesting story about the librarian and her shawls. 

Barbara, I believe I read that you are enjoying your pool therapy, just that it is a good work out and you were sore. Hope it is helping. 

Everyone's projects are wonderful. I love seeing them all. 

I did knit one bookmark and started another but have not taken any photos. And have not blocked the completed one yet. And have finished another pair of socks a couple days ago. Haven't done anything since then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Made this little jacket for GGd2 .Simple but effective .Oge designed it .I particularly liked the raglan shaping with a design.


That raglan shaping really 'lifts' the design- it's lovely Ann!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> A quick reply....
> Sue, love all the pictures of your vacation. Thanks for that. And the interesting story about the librarian and her shawls.
> 
> Barbara, I believe I read that you are enjoying your pool therapy, just that it is a good work out and you were sore. Hope it is helping.
> ...


But you will have been busy doing something?!
How are all your cats?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> But you will have been busy doing something?!
> How are all your cats?


The cats are ok. Update. Of the 8 cats before I moved, I am only to have 2 in my apartment but I have 3. The third one, Mama, was not healthy and I didn't know it and she never ate a lot so I didn't realize how little she was eating and how sick she was. She was euthanized at the end of January. (With really no idea what was truly wrong but I can't afford X-rays and surgeries and such) Little Red took her place here and he has been to the vet a few times. He had lost weight whil at the foster's house and has bad breath and horrible smelling poop. He had worms and ear mites. He has been on 2 different rounds of antibiotics and will need to go for dental work but not until the fall when my Xmas club comes do and I have extra cash. Then Bobby had been lethargic and then developed an abcess on his neck. Thank goodness that's all it was. His sister, Yoko Ono must have swatted him but the vet didn't find any puncture wound. It's a never ending struggle here. So that is 4 of the 8. A woman is fostering the other 4, originally 5 before I took Little Red. Of thos 4 she was able to find a home for Bubba, the youngest at 3 years old. He is so cute but like a big oaf, you just have to love him. So 3 are still at Trish's house - Little Grey (Red's sister), Mikey and Cleo.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

A warm "Hello" from Florida!

The beach is incredible! 

I'm sorry to say that I won't be able to pet your sea horses, Karen. It was a major disappointment when Melanie and I are still 9-10 hours apart. ???? I sure can understand why she likes it here so much. ????????????

Happy Knitting!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> The cats are ok. Update. Of the 8 cats before I moved, I am only to have 2 in my apartment but I have 3. The third one, Mama, was not healthy and I didn't know it and she never ate a lot so I didn't realize how little she was eating and how sick she was. She was euthanized at the end of January. (With really no idea what was truly wrong but I can't afford X-rays and surgeries and such) Little Red took her place here and he has been to the vet a few times. He had lost weight whil at the foster's house and has bad breath and horrible smelling poop. He had worms and ear mites. He has been on 2 different rounds of antibiotics and will need to go for dental work but not until the fall when my Xmas club comes do and I have extra cash. Then Bobby had been lethargic and then developed an abcess on his neck. Thank goodness that's all it was. His sister, Yoko Ono must have swatted him but the vet didn't find any puncture wound. It's a never ending struggle here. So that is 4 of the 8. A woman is fostering the other 4, originally 5 before I took Little Red. Of thos 4 she was able to find a home for Bubba, the youngest at 3 years old. He is so cute but like a big oaf, you just have to love him. So 3 are still at Trish's house - Little Grey (Red's sister), Mikey and Cleo.


That is a house full of cats! Makes my one seem like I am not doing my part! But all I can deal with now, still missing Domino.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> The cats are ok. Update. Of the 8 cats before I moved, I am only to have 2 in my apartment but I have 3. The third one, Mama, was not healthy and I didn't know it and she never ate a lot so I didn't realize how little she was eating and how sick she was. She was euthanized at the end of January. (With really no idea what was truly wrong but I can't afford X-rays and surgeries and such) Little Red took her place here and he has been to the vet a few times. He had lost weight whil at the foster's house and has bad breath and horrible smelling poop. He had worms and ear mites. He has been on 2 different rounds of antibiotics and will need to go for dental work but not until the fall when my Xmas club comes do and I have extra cash. Then Bobby had been lethargic and then developed an abcess on his neck. Thank goodness that's all it was. His sister, Yoko Ono must have swatted him but the vet didn't find any puncture wound. It's a never ending struggle here. So that is 4 of the 8. A woman is fostering the other 4, originally 5 before I took Little Red. Of thos 4 she was able to find a home for Bubba, the youngest at 3 years old. He is so cute but like a big oaf, you just have to love him. So 3 are still at Trish's house - Little Grey (Red's sister), Mikey and Cleo.


It is a real struggle I know, when one has so many. At one point I too had 8- just before I left Mangere in 2001. I ended up having to euthanase one or two, which is always so sad. One who was a special favourite vanished and just never came home- I really missed him- quite a fluffy ginger- known as Riki Tiki Tavi. Eventually I moved with Gin, Heidi and Tabitha, Sadly Tabitha was spooked by the dog next door, and returned to her feral beginnings. She was another I had really chosen for myself. Heidi was a very mixed Blessing- but when I took her home (she was an unwanted 'Christmas Present') Gin one day lay down and put out his paw just begging me to go home with me- who could refuse? (I was trapped working a horrible job in a Cattery- the woman only once paid me properly- she had caught me at a very low ebb I did not exactly dislike her- but she used to waste hours of my time talking out her problems- when I said something that I should be charging her Counselling Fees (only half joking) she got very angry we parted on not very good terms, but I had a lot of her cats!). It is not good when you can't afford to be a responsible owner.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> A warm "Hello" from Florida!
> 
> The beach is incredible!
> 
> ...


I know from the map, that Florida is long, but that IS a long way apart! Glad you are enjoying it Toni!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> Made this little jacket for GGd2 .Simple but effective .Oge designed it .I particularly liked the raglan shaping with a design.


Ann that is a sweet, simple jacket and the raglan shaping is quick attractive. Very eye-catching. Nice.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you. I have started on another on that is three diamonds "wider" I guess you would say. But it is also sock yarn, but the same size needle. Time will tell.
> 
> Yes, there are two different plants in the pictures. They are pretty, I don't mind "wild" flowers. These are ones that I have mowed probably three times already and are still willing to bloom for the bees. Of which there are a few already, I am happy to say. However, I do _not_ like the number of ant hills. Some of them will have to go. We are talking about 1000s of ants on top of the ground, so hard to say how many are below the ground. There are at least 7 or 8 of these nests. I don't mind ants, but I am allergic to their bites. Not pretty to put it mildly. Found that one out the wrong way.


It is the way of the world that find the mishaps and our weaknesses always the wrong way :sm22:

I have really come to appreciate the wild flowers and there ever more to look at if we look.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Would cats still be attracted to it? I do have several visitors of the feline kind. Even one of the bigger cousins comes by to visit. Some folks call them cougars, some mountain lions, I just call them big cats! And they are beautiful! At least to me.


I never saw my cats to after it so it must be a wilder variety that lacks the cat high.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It is the way of the world that find the mishaps and our weaknesses always the wrong way :sm22:
> 
> I have really come to appreciate the wild flowers and there ever more to look at if we look.


 :sm24: :sm24:

Love the wild flowers, they attract bees the best it seems to me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> So sorry the clients are not accepting responsibility for their actions, or lack thereof. But it does sound like you have a firm grasp of the situation.
> 
> That yarn does sound lovely. Just imagine how it will feel to the baby!
> 
> ...


I think my thought/design process is to understand the structure of the parts and then the proportions needed. I think my description to these women was sounding somewhat like Elizabeth Zimmerman and that is how I try to teach--understanding the concept and then how to maneuver there. I also talked about some people's process that needs fixed recipes for comfort. Ha! That set off conversation about baking and cooking and following recipes. So I can see what I will be faced with when trying to teach pattern size adjustment. Should be fun.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> See the plant is identified so won't add my info,JanetLee.The leaves on mine are variegated .I can pull some out and it grows back quickly.
> Building work can be affected by so many variants so this should be understood by the clients.Products on order,weather,staffing problems and so on.A friend does building estimates and hires contractors and some customers don't think she should be paid for her time !
> Sue,I am in a group for Hector's breed and am amazed at the buggys etc They are long coated dogs and they put clothes on them ! Some even have special wardrobes and beds that look like those humans have.One thing I am envious of is the fact the dogs can go in stores as long as they are in a buggy .Could your dog walker have been going shopping ? Even so the dog could possibly have used the buggy on arrival.


I am so glad to see you get the contracting issues. There are people who think you are only working if you have a hammer in your hand and it is moving hard! Years ago the man who formally trained me would say, in this philosophical tone, 'people think I am not working when I have my coffee and am just walking around or sitting. But I am thinking about the job and what needs to happen. I am working!' Boy did I learn that one, in triplicate. Even today a woman asked me if I still did the tools on a job and if not what did I do. Sometimes it really takes a lot of patience to keep your cool and try to explain that managing is a time and a half job--that there is no time to even do the tools. Years ago there was a man who really brought this home to me. He challenged me saying I bet you were brought up by Socialists and you think management is not real work. Well he was both right and wrong. My parents were conservative people, very working class but he was right that I did not respect all the management time required. He caused me to rethink my attitudes. I began to track all the time spent estimating, phone calling, picking up materials, hiring, managing the job site, talking with customers, ordering, etc. It made me realize the vast number of hours needed to do this stuff and forgive myself for being exhausted at the end of the day when I barely lifted a tool. But there was no one else to do what I did and on top of that, to take all the responsibility for what did and did not happen on a job. Thanx for understanding.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Made this little jacket for GGd2 .Simple but effective .Oge designed it .I particularly liked the raglan shaping with a design.


Love your jacket Ann. That raglan detail just makes the whole sweater. There is a baby sweater I saved years ago that was similar and I saved it just for the raglan detail.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I am so glad to see you get the contracting issues. There are people who think you are only working if you have a hammer in your hand and it is moving hard! Years ago the man who formally trained me would say, in this philosophical tone, 'people think I am not working when I have my coffee and am just walking around or sitting. But I am thinking about the job and what needs to happen. I am working!' Boy did I learn that one, in triplicate. Even today a woman asked me if I still did the tools on a job and if not what did I do. Sometimes it really takes a lot of patience to keep your cool and try to explain that managing is a time and a half job--that there is no time to even do the tools. Years ago there was a man who really brought this home to me. He challenged me saying I bet you were brought up by Socialists and you think management is not real work. Well he was both right and wrong. My parents were conservative people, very working class but he was right that I did not respect all the management time required. He caused me to rethink my attitudes. I began to track all the time spent estimating, phone calling, picking up materials, hiring, managing the job site, talking with customers, ordering, etc. It made me realize the vast number of hours needed to do this stuff and forgive myself for being exhausted at the end of the day when I barely lifted a tool. But there was no one else to do what I did and on top of that, to take all the responsibility for what did and did not happen on a job. Thanx for understanding.


Tanya -- spend almost my entire working career managing people and projects. The project is a reflection of the manager's competence and it takes an incredible amount of focused energy to anticipate and prepare for all the eventualities. Every minute a worker is idle is lost $$$$s and a manager's job is to keep that to an absolute minimum while moving the project to completion. Go girl. I for one, fully appreciate what you are doing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- spend almost my entire working career managing people and projects. The project is a reflection of the manager's competence and it takes an incredible amount of focused energy to anticipate and prepare for all the eventualities. Every minute a worker is idle is lost $$$$s and a manager's job is to keep that to an absolute minimum while moving the project to completion. Go girl. I for one, fully appreciate what you are doing.


What a nice thing to say. Thank you so much. Really appreciate it. There are so many moving parts on a job, especially a big one. But will say that while tiring, often super frustrating, it is also very exciting and rewarding. And I love when I can get to deal with other women, a rarity. Had a super good experience today with the kitchen designer at Lowe's as we had to redesign the main kitchen wall. Almost 3 hours of work, coming up with 3 alternatives and both us feeling very good about the experience. I savor those moments.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great little jacket Ann.

Hi Chris!

I am bummed that meeting up with Toni is not going to work out. Sigh.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Chris ,you have your hands full with the kits and their problems .Shame to see them suffering though.
Many thanks to all who remarked on the cardi .
Must get to bed .Was waiting for GD to call for an apple pie I made and she has forgotten to get it ! Good job it will keep.In fact she is lucky I had made a few little ones or hers would have a few slices taken out by me .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Chris ,you have your hands full with the kits and their problems .Shame to see them suffering though.
> Many thanks to all who remarked on the cardi .
> Must get to bed .Was waiting for GD to call for an apple pie I made and she has forgotten to get it ! Good job it will keep.In fact she is lucky I had made a few little ones or hers would have a few slices taken out by me .


LOL!!!!!! I can well understand you being tempted by pie!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great little jacket Ann.
> 
> Hi Chris!
> 
> I am bummed that meeting up with Toni is not going to work out. Sigh.


It is frustrating--so close and yet so far :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Made this little jacket for GGd2 .Simple but effective .Oge designed it .I particularly liked the raglan shaping with a design.


How cute, Ann. I like the shaping too.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

In regards to the ant problem... You need someone who is NOT allergic to ant bite to put a shovel-ful from two of the ant mounds. You might have to burn the last mound...but the ants will kill each other off.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Linda, hope you are recovering from your cold. Thanks about the First Gift shawl. I remember yours was lovely as well. I love wearing mine!

JanetLee, what a clever way to show your cape. I love how the triangle pattern turned out. 
The plant sure does look like some kind of mint. I see that seems to be the consensus as I read along! 

Karen, your crochet work is beautiful. 

Ann, good to know the spray starch works 
to stiffen the bookmarks. 

Melanie, very lovely start in your Enchanted Rose. I love the way the gradient is unfolding. 

Pg 25


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bonnie, your shawl is very pretty. 

Tanya, sorry about your stressful time with your customer. That certainly can be tiring! Glad you got some knitting in. 

JanetLee, I hate ants and am allergic to their bites as well. Hope you can get rid if those nests. 

Ann, I love the look of that little jacket. Lovely detail on the raglan shaping. Pretty color too. 

Wow Chris, that's a lot of cat care! 

Toni, glad you are having a great time on the Florida beaches! Too bad you are too far from Melanie to be able to visit. It really is a long state. 

Pg 28


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL!!!!!! I can well understand you being tempted by pie!


And here I am wanting to go to town to get some bread to make bread pudding! There is an on-going thread on here about bread pudding that has really sparked my interest. I have not had any good bread pudding in many, many years. Something to look forward to :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> In regards to the ant problem... You need someone who is NOT allergic to ant bite to put a shovel-ful from two of the ant mounds. You might have to burn the last mound...but the ants will kill each other off.


Hum, I will try this, actually get DH to do it. They don't seem to be attracted to him like they are me! Lucky him.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Linda, hope you are recovering from your cold. Thanks about the First Gift shawl. I remember yours was lovely as well. I love wearing mine!
> 
> JanetLee, what a clever way to show your cape. I love how the triangle pattern turned out.
> The plant sure does look like some kind of mint. I see that seems to be the consensus as I read along!
> ...


Caryn, thank you. I know it looks funny that way, but it is just the right size and shape to get the job done. DH just shakes his head.

Yes, good to know what the plant is. I have been handling it, so know it is not something I will have a bad reaction to. I have to wear gloves most of the time anyway, but sometimes you just really don't want to.

Never knew another person allergic to ant bites! Not fun is it, especially when they seem to attack you and then keep coming.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Linda, hope you are recovering from your cold. Thanks about the First Gift shawl. I remember yours was lovely as well. I love wearing mine!
> 
> JanetLee, what a clever way to show your cape. I love how the triangle pattern turned out.
> The plant sure does look like some kind of mint. I see that seems to be the consensus as I read along!
> ...


I used a fabric stiffener that had been bought at Jo-Ann's a while ago. Painted it on 1 side and it seemed to just 
what was wanted: a little bit stiff but still flexible and flat!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you. I have started on another on that is three diamonds "wider" I guess you would say. But it is also sock yarn, but the same size needle. Time will tell.
> 
> Yes, there are two different plants in the pictures. They are pretty, I don't mind "wild" flowers. These are ones that I have mowed probably three times already and are still willing to bloom for the bees. Of which there are a few already, I am happy to say. However, I do _not_ like the number of ant hills. Some of them will have to go. We are talking about 1000s of ants on top of the ground, so hard to say how many are below the ground. There are at least 7 or 8 of these nests. I don't mind ants, but I am allergic to their bites. Not pretty to put it mildly. Found that one out the wrong way.


Borax mixed with icing sugar will fix the ants pretty quickly. Also Splenda works well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Went and looked that one up. Wow, there are over 50 different plants under that name. Most of them have bi-colored leaves. Just a few didn't. One looked spot on. Some places this is a cultivated plant and some places an invasive species. Guess it all depends on location and what folks want.
> 
> The plants here so far are only a few inches tall. Probably from being mowed! Will have to wait and see what some look like when they don't get mowed.
> 
> Wonder if they have a fragrance when there are a lot of them blooming. Looking forward to seeing the bees "working" them.


I don't think the ones I have have a fragrance, they spread slowly & look quite nice. I sometimes pull small plants & add them to my tubs on the deck for their different coloured foliage . Here they aren't too invasive but maybe our cold winter jeep them held back. They have nice small purple flowers


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

annweb said:


> Made this little jacket for GGd2 .Simple but effective .Oge designed it .I particularly liked the raglan shaping with a design.


Cute little sweater & lovely color


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think the ones I have have a fragrance, they spread slowly & look quite nice. I sometimes pull small plants & add them to my tubs on the deck for their different coloured foliage . Here they aren't too invasive but maybe our cold winter jeep them held back. They have nice small purple flowers


I don't find them invasive altho they are plentiful. There are so many wild herbs/flowers/unknowns that grow on my lawn and in the garden. None of the seem to overpower each other and in the garden they just need weeding out where they are not wanted. I actually love them on the lawn as they provide color throughout the season as they have different bloom times.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Borax mixed with icing sugar will fix the ants pretty quickly. Also Splenda works well


I might use the borax but not the sugar, especially any of the artificial ones. They are way to toxic and should be banned by
the FDA or the Canadian equivalent agency. I am sure there are safer solutions, quite literally, to use that are homemade, too.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Borax mixed with icing sugar will fix the ants pretty quickly. Also Splenda works well


Interesting, and I don't have any of those ingredients in the house :sm06: Isn't Borax a soap of some kind? I think? And I cannot tolerate the artificial sugar "stuff". My body does not react well to it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I might use the borax but not the sugar, especially any of the artificial ones. They are way to toxic and should be banned by
> the FDA or the Canadian equivalent agency. I am sure there are safer solutions, quite literally, to use that are homemade, too.


When we lived in Lawton, OK, we had a fire ant mound in the back yard. I poured about two gallons of boiling hot water down the hole. No more ants. I need to take some pictures and show you all what they look like. Enough to give you the creepy crawlies watching them swarm all over each other.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

For those of you that do not like ants, quickly scroll past this section please.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> And here I am wanting to go to town to get some bread to make bread pudding! There is an on-going thread on here about bread pudding that has really sparked my interest. I have not had any good bread pudding in many, many years. Something to look forward to :sm02:


Ooooh, that sounds so good; so do the bread & butter pudding talked about on Main. I'm drooling already.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Ooooh, that sounds so good; so do the bread & butter pudding talked about on Main. I'm drooling already.


Here, let me find you a napkin! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Caryn, thank you. I know it looks funny that way, but it is just the right size and shape to get the job done. DH just shakes his head.
> 
> Yes, good to know what the plant is. I have been handling it, so know it is not something I will have a bad reaction to. I have to wear gloves most of the time anyway, but sometimes you just really don't want to.
> 
> Never knew another person allergic to ant bites! Not fun is it, especially when they seem to attack you and then keep coming.


ant bites are formic acid, so something base, like baking soda helps topically.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tamarque said:


> I might use the borax but not the sugar, especially any of the artificial ones. They are way to toxic and should be banned by
> the FDA or the Canadian equivalent agency. I am sure there are safer solutions, quite literally, to use that are homemade, too.


It's the sugar that attracts them, and the borax that zaps them.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

run4fittness said:


> For those of you that do not like ants, quickly scroll past this section please.


I have never seen anything like that on the ground! I might have nightmares tonight!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> And here I am wanting to go to town to get some bread to make bread pudding! There is an on-going thread on here about bread pudding that has really sparked my interest. I have not had any good bread pudding in many, many years. Something to look forward to :sm02:


I once followed a very complex recipe, I think French in origin, for a bread pudding, when I was doing the meals for a Mrs Biere who kept a boarding house- it was her recipe- and it was delicious- normally I'm not awfully fond of it- not sure exactly why- wish I still had enough recall to recreate it- but it is in the dim dark recesses of my mind!
I have just dragged out three slices of bread from the freezer, because I'm craving bread and butter. Generally I find it better to swing with a craving, rather than deny it. I recover faster I reckon!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Bonnie, nice to see you again. I love your Nymphadelia. 

Tanya, so sorry about the owners taking their lack of responsibility out on you. I hate it when one of my customers is angry at me. It really takes the toll on emotions and energy.

Thanks, Tanya and all for congrats on the job and on the crane pics.

Ann, I love the little sweater. Like you the shaping on the raglan makes it special. What's the name of the pattern and is it on Ravelry?

Thanks, Chris. How wonderful to see a bald eagle. We have some around here. Last year we saw one on the wetland trail. Thanks for the updates on your kitties. I know what you mean about those vet bills. They seem never ending sometimes.

Toni, so glad to hear you are having a wonderful time.

Melanie, are you sure you can't charge up the helicopter and spin up the coast to Toni? Jk, I know you would make it happen if you could.

JanetLee, kind of scary pics there. Good luck on getting rid of them.

Gary is up for jury duty Mon morning. A local sheriff is up for trial on charges of intimidation and criminal activity. Could take awhile. Actually, there is a likely chance they will not be able to get a jury locally, because of the publicity the case has had. They may have to move the trial. It is very likely Gary will be rejected anyway for some minor connection to the case. I pick up the keys to the new job Mon morning, so I am thinking that they will want us to start next week. If Gary is called the case could take 3-4 weeks. We'll be doing some work after supper. There is quite a few houses that I can do on my own, but I may be quite busy next week.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Annweb, the jacket for ggd is so cute. Great color, simple line and the details on the shoulders make it!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I once followed a very complex recipe, I think French in origin, for a bread pudding, when I was doing the meals for a Mrs Biere who kept a boarding house- it was her recipe- and it was delicious- normally I'm not awfully fond of it- not sure exactly why- wish I still had enough recall to recreate it- but it is in the dim dark recesses of my mind!
> I have just dragged out three slices of bread from the freezer, because I'm craving bread and butter. Generally I find it better to swing with a craving, rather than deny it. I recover faster I reckon!


Have to agree with you--seems my cravings get stronger, too, if I try to ignore them. Just a little bit will satisfy--and most diet programs say to have a little of everything, so those cravings don't overwhelm .......(except for CHOCOLATE!) :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tamarque said:


> I am so glad to see you get the contracting issues. There are people who think you are only working if you have a hammer in your hand and it is moving hard! Years ago the man who formally trained me would say, in this philosophical tone, 'people think I am not working when I have my coffee and am just walking around or sitting. But I am thinking about the job and what needs to happen. I am working!' Boy did I learn that one, in triplicate. Even today a woman asked me if I still did the tools on a job and if not what did I do. Sometimes it really takes a lot of patience to keep your cool and try to explain that managing is a time and a half job--that there is no time to even do the tools. Years ago there was a man who really brought this home to me. He challenged me saying I bet you were brought up by Socialists and you think management is not real work. Well he was both right and wrong. My parents were conservative people, very working class but he was right that I did not respect all the management time required. He caused me to rethink my attitudes. I began to track all the time spent estimating, phone calling, picking up materials, hiring, managing the job site, talking with customers, ordering, etc. It made me realize the vast number of hours needed to do this stuff and forgive myself for being exhausted at the end of the day when I barely lifted a tool. But there was no one else to do what I did and on top of that, to take all the responsibility for what did and did not happen on a job. Thanx for understanding.


All the headaches with a managerial type of position are what put me off pursuing one--saw the grief that was heaped on those people--so you vent to us when you need to--we "get" it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Have to agree with you--seems my cravings get stronger, too, if I try to ignore them. Just a little bit will satisfy--and most diet programs say to have a little of everything, so those cravings don't overwhelm .......(except for CHOCOLATE!) :sm09: :sm09:


I am fortunate in that I can leave chocolate and just keep walking- once did not eat any for 7 years. I do like it- but definitely prefer it combined with mint, but seldom is the combination minty enough! (Unless I make it myself!).


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Here, let me find you a napkin! :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--thanks for the support. I think with these customers, like many others, it is feeling out of control and needing to blame someone for things not going as wanted without any understanding, or willingness to understand the material conditions that are not controllable. It does take a lot out of me. Wish I could be as detached as some of the guys I deal with. They seem so inured by criticism even when they really screw up. There needs to be more balance in the universe :sm02:

Del--thanks to you too for the support. Will try not to be too loud with my venting.

JanetLee--one thing I might try is the homeopathic remedy Camphor. Borax is actually a natural mineral and has many uses. I am using it now internally to control the body pH level. At least the ants don't look to be carpenter ants. Those can be quite destructive on structures, like homes. But even the little ones are quite industrious and do amazing things like moving material and building complex mazes that they live in.

Here are a few links with various natural remedies for getting rid of ants. Some of the descriptions are really quite violent which is why I like homeopathy as it works more by repelling them. I would do a solution and spray the entire lawn area that is affected and then give it a bit of time to work.

http://homeguides.sfgate.com/rid-ants-yard-naturally-48822.html

http://www.mnn.com/your-home/at-home/blogs/13-natural-remedies-for-the-ant-invasion

http://homeopathyplus.com/ask-kaviraj-october-2010/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Interesting, and I don't have any of those ingredients in the house :sm06: Isn't Borax a soap of some kind? I think? And I cannot tolerate the artificial sugar "stuff". My body does not react well to it!


Yes, borax is found with laundry soap in stores, mixing it with icing sugar makes the ants take it back to the mound for food.
The Splenda apparently affects their nervous system & they die. In large amounts it does the same thing to people, those who use a lot if it can have symptoms of MS. I never use it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> For those of you that do not like ants, quickly scroll past this section please.


OMG, they sure are thick


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, borax is found with laundry soap in stores, mixing it with icing sugar makes the ants take it back to the mound for food.
> The Splenda apparently affects their nervous system & they die. In large amounts it does the same thing to people, those who use a lot if it can have symptoms of MS. I never use it


Aspartame is extremely toxic to humans with a very long list of symptoms/disease conditions. Splenda is purportedly even worse. I wouldn't touch any of them with a t 10 ft pole, as they say. And I certainly wouldn't want it spread around my ground. Much better to stay with 'natural' materials that have proven to have a very long and safe history.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> For those of you that do not like ants, quickly scroll past this section please.


That looks horrendous.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

ooh, apple pie! yummy! Between the two of us Ann, we could finish off the pie and your GD will never know. lol!

JanetLee - the ants go after you because they know. You are the person who keeps messing about in the yard, moving food sources, cleaning up their chemical trails... 

Bev - actually I was planning a helicopter trip. It is much closer now, between where I live and where Toni is. It would require a couple of fuel stops but I can find a place with the proper fuel. However DH had made other plans to visit his family. His sister is ill and even though she would understand my absence I think it would be unkind to skip out on her. It would have been fun though. I am really happy to hear Toni is enjoying her vacation. I don't know if she has done so, but rental Harleys abound in the area she is in.

DH and I watched a lot of TV last night so I knit a couple of rows on Gerda. I am at the halfway point on Enchanted Rose and have done the dreaded 'super nupp' row of Toni's YOEL March clue. The rest of the clue has decreasing quantities of nupps, yay! Elizabeth's April YOEL clue came out but I want to finish Toni's before working on that one. I will take Dancing Bees with me on the drive today - one quarter of the border is done.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> ooh, apple pie! yummy! Between the two of us Ann, we could finish off the pie and your GD will never know. lol!
> 
> JanetLee - the ants go after you because they know. You are the person who keeps messing about in the yard, moving food sources, cleaning up their chemical trails...
> 
> ...


Hoping the trip goes well. One just can't be in two places at the same time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> ooh, apple pie! yummy! Between the two of us Ann, we could finish off the pie and your GD will never know. lol!
> 
> JanetLee - the ants go after you because they know. You are the person who keeps messing about in the yard, moving food sources, cleaning up their chemical trails...
> 
> ...


Your helicopter adventures are very exciting. Can imagine the feeling of visiting someone and landing nearby or on their 'lawn' with a copter instead of pulling a car into their driveway. Robt DeNiro has a helicopter that he flies in with some frequency. It flies over my house as his property is less than 1 mile away as the crow flies. He has his own helipad.

Thanx for the reminder about Elizabeth's YOEL.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Made this little jacket for GGd2 .Simple but effective .Oge designed it .I particularly liked the raglan shaping with a design.


That is adorable Ann, I love the sleeve stitches - it really makes it!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> A quick reply....
> Sue, love all the pictures of your vacation. Thanks for that. And the interesting story about the librarian and her shawls.
> 
> Barbara, I believe I read that you are enjoying your pool therapy, just that it is a good work out and you were sore. Hope it is helping.
> ...


Thanks, Chris. I think the pool therapy will help along with my 2x a day PT exercises. I am getting a little more movement. I am beginning to sleep better, too, and that is always a help for healing.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I once followed a very complex recipe, I think French in origin, for a bread pudding, when I was doing the meals for a Mrs Biere who kept a boarding house- it was her recipe- and it was delicious- normally I'm not awfully fond of it- not sure exactly why- wish I still had enough recall to recreate it- but it is in the dim dark recesses of my mind!
> I have just dragged out three slices of bread from the freezer, because I'm craving bread and butter. Generally I find it better to swing with a craving, rather than deny it. I recover faster I reckon!


DH really likes bread pudding but I never have. My mother used to make it and I always made a grumpy face as I preferred things like pie. Maybe I am more of a fruit lover.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Have to agree with you--seems my cravings get stronger, too, if I try to ignore them. Just a little bit will satisfy--and most diet programs say to have a little of everything, so those cravings don't overwhelm .......(except for CHOCOLATE!) :sm09: :sm09:


I'm with you on the chocolate, and I only like dark chocolate. DH gets chocolates from a shop in town called The Chocolate Dude. We typically have a piece after dinner and that is our dessert. The Dude makes all kinds. He makes dark chocolate covered pine nut patties that are scrumptious. I like haystacks and he makes a great salted caramel. We like going there to support a local business.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Aspartame is extremely toxic to humans with a very long list of symptoms/disease conditions. Splenda is purportedly even worse. I wouldn't touch any of them with a t 10 ft pole, as they say. And I certainly wouldn't want it spread around my ground. Much better to stay with 'natural' materials that have proven to have a very long and safe history.


When we were on a trip, a guide told us that the origin of the term 10 foot pole came from the days of the plague. Food or medicine would be placed on a paddle like pole and put through an opening in the door of the infected home. Thought that was interesting.

I only use stevia as a sweetener. But I don't do many sweets, except my confessed chocolate bite. I quit baking sweets because I'm trying to limit sugar.

Those ants are very creepy, JanetLee. Hope you can get rid of them. We used to get fire ants in Texas. DH did something to get rid of them but I don't know what.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I might use the borax but not the sugar, especially any of the artificial ones. They are way to toxic and should be banned by
> the FDA or the Canadian equivalent agency. I am sure there are safer solutions, quite literally, to use that are homemade, too.


Canada has much stricter controls on artificial sweeteners than the U.S. does. I can't think of any that are banned here, but I know from my last paying job that Canada does not allow some artificial sweeteners in the country. Back then, I think it was aspartame, but the regulations may have been modified since then. The one that my last employer had to pay attention to was about banned food substances not being allowed in food products that were imported from countries that allowed it/them. Good for the Canadians!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> When we were on a trip, a guide told us that the origin of the term 10 foot pole came from the days of the plague. Food or medicine would be placed on a paddle like pole and put through an opening in the door of the infected home. Thought that was interesting.
> 
> I only use stevia as a sweetener. But I don't do many sweets, except my confessed chocolate bite. I quit baking sweets because I'm trying to limit sugar.
> 
> Those ants are very creepy, JanetLee. Hope you can get rid of them. We used to get fire ants in Texas. DH did something to get rid of them but I don't know what.


 I love the history of our idioms. They always relate to something quite practical and real in life.

Stevia and the Japanese 'invention' Lo ??? (goddess only knows why I can never remember the full name) are the only
sweeteners that are not sugar or fake sugar and are considered healthier. Also, Mercola did an article a while back that noted that the brain
reacts to all sweet tastes the same; ie, triggering the same brain center which is also the addiction center. I found this a fascinating piece of biochemistry information.

I am delighted for you that the PT is helping your shoulder. Those conditions are very painful regardless the cause. With my one knee in particular, besides certain exercises, I find that Omega-3s are quite critical and when I forget my supplements I feel the difference. I also find that Sulphur supplementation is quite critical as that element is essential for joint health and is the largest element, by %, in our body.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Here are a few links with various natural remedies for getting rid of ants. Some of the descriptions are really quite violent which is why I like homeopathy as it works more by repelling them. I would do a solution and spray the entire lawn area that is affected and then give it a bit of time to work.
> 
> http://homeguides.sfgate.com/rid-ants-yard-naturally-48822.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. I have a terrible time in 2 flower beds with ants that just seem to take over. I hate using the high power bug killers, but so far that's all that has worked. If I try to pull weeds without spraying first, they are all over me in seconds. Don't think these bite, just hate having them all over me. Shiver..... I'll have to check the links soon since I'll have to be out there soon to tend the flowers. Yuk.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> DH really likes bread pudding but I never have. My mother used to make it and I always made a grumpy face as I preferred things like pie. Maybe I am more of a fruit lover.


My hubby prefers pie also. But being from the South, his favorites are pecan pie, coconut pie, and an Amish one I make called Chocolate Funny Cake Pie. I guess coconut could pass for fruit, but the other 2 have absolutely none. One of the first things I learned to make successfully when we married was pie crust!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I love the history of our idioms. They always relate to something quite practical and real in life.
> 
> Stevia and the Japanese 'invention' Lo ??? (goddess only knows why I can never remember the full name) are the only
> sweeteners that are not sugar or fake sugar and are considered healthier. Also, Mercola did an article a while back that noted that the brain
> ...


I'm taking a high dose omega 3 but will check out sulphur. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> My hubby prefers pie also. But being from the South, his favorites are pecan pie, coconut pie, and an Amish one I make called Chocolate Funny Cake Pie. I guess coconut could pass for fruit, but the other 2 have absolutely none. One of the first things I learned to make successfully when we married was pie crust!


That is funny about the first thing you learned to make. I was never a fan of cream pies and pecan pie is way too sweet. My more southern raised husband loves pecan pie. My favorite is raspberry but I love fresh raspberries just as much.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> ooh, apple pie! yummy! Between the two of us Ann, we could finish off the pie and your GD will never know. lol!
> 
> JanetLee - the ants go after you because they know. You are the person who keeps messing about in the yard, moving food sources, cleaning up their chemical trails...
> 
> ...


Hoping that your trip goes well & SIL is on the road to recovery.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> I'm with you on the chocolate, and I only like dark chocolate. DH gets chocolates from a shop in town called The Chocolate Dude. We typically have a piece after dinner and that is our dessert. The Dude makes all kinds. He makes dark chocolate covered pine nut patties that are scrumptious. I like haystacks and he makes a great salted caramel. We like going there to support a local business.


Drool......... I admit it, I have a sweet tooth...Pecan pie, Sour Cream Rhubarb pie, yum.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Canada has much stricter controls on artificial sweeteners than the U.S. does. I can't think of any that are banned here, but I know from my last paying job that Canada does not allow some artificial sweeteners in the country. Back then, I think it was aspartame, but the regulations may have been modified since then. The one that my last employer had to pay attention to was about banned food substances not being allowed in food products that were imported from countries that allowed it/them. Good for the Canadians!


Canada allows artificial sweeteners, and has done so for decades. Their version of the Food & Drug Administration, like the US's, requires testing prior to admittance into the food market - both foreign and domestic food sources.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> That is funny about the first thing you learned to make. I was never a fan of cream pies and pecan pie is way too sweet. My more southern raised husband loves pecan pie. My favorite is raspberry but I love fresh raspberries just as much.


 :sm02: :sm02:

The only cream pie I like, and I do like it, lol, is key lime pie. Hmm, think I might walk down to the fruit stand around the corner and get me a key lime pie, no, must resist the unnecessary calories, wait, if I walk the long way and lift the pie box up and down (like shoulder presses) that could offset some of the calories...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> That is funny about the first thing you learned to make. I was never a fan of cream pies and pecan pie is way too sweet. My more southern raised husband loves pecan pie. My favorite is raspberry but I love fresh raspberries just as much.


Barbara -- I'm with you, pecan is tooooo sweet. Try mixing raspberries and peaches. Makes a gorgeous colored pie and the taste is wonderful. I tend to keep it a bit tart because I'm not in favor of overly sweet things. I usually use by weight 2 parts peaches to 1 part raspberries.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Canada allows artificial sweeteners, and has done so for decades. Their version of the Food & Drug Administration, like the US's, requires testing prior to admittance into the food market - both foreign and domestic food sources.


I fully know that what the US does, Canada is not far behind. The point is that their is no safety testing worth a damn or these toxic chemicals would never be approved. The FDA is in the pocket of the drug and chemical corporations which is where most of the FDA money comes from. The revolving door betw the private corporations and the FDA is well documented with a current Monsanto goon, Michael Taylor at the top of the heap. You also get the same dynamic with the CDC. Geberding head of the CDC, after suppressing all the vaccine damage information is now riding a lucrative seat at Merck, yes the Merck fined a measly $3 billion for bilking the public with their mumps vaccine that never worked and only caused damage. Apparently you do not know the FDA never does its own testing but accepts whatever industry provides. Industry regularly cherrypicks what is presents, hides all negative test results and, further and more nefariously, changes data at will to make their case. Why would you ever trust the FDA or CDC or USDA either.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Key lime pie is another of my favorites. Actually thing I prefer pie to cake and although occasionally I love coconut cream pie I generally prefer fruit pieces: blackberry or marionberry being my favorite, but almost any fruit pie will do. Typically rhubarb pie is too sweet for my taste also so I mix rhubarb with strawberries or other fruit.

Well, enough of thinking about pies; since I haven't had my breakfast yet, the thought is making me outrageously hungry and for the wrong things..... Shame on me. 

Last night I finished up my hexagons, all 181 of them. This morning I tried laying them out on the dining room table and found, much to my amusement, 2 which where 5 sided rather than 6. So had to redo those 2. Have all the hexs on the table now and have been playing the block repositioning game. Decided that I'd leave them on the table throughout the day and change to my heart's content. Then tomorrow start the process of joining. I'm going to add another round to each hex and then do a crocheted join. I plan on using Caron Simply Soft's OffWhite which I think looks more like a very pale yellow. Think when this is done, it will probably look vibrant and perky -- maybe something like a flower garden gone amuck. Surely used a lot of yardage and reduced my stash as well as that of two friends who contributed some of the colors.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Canada allows artificial sweeteners, and has done so for decades. Their version of the Food & Drug Administration, like the US's, requires testing prior to admittance into the food market - both foreign and domestic food sources.


They do? They sure didn't when I last worked for a company that exported condiment packages to Canada! Let me see, I left that company in Dec. 2007.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Key lime pie is another of my favorites. Actually thing I prefer pie to cake and although occasionally I love coconut cream pie I generally prefer fruit pieces: blackberry or marionberry being my favorite, but almost any fruit pie will do. Typically rhubarb pie is too sweet for my taste also so I mix rhubarb with strawberries or other fruit.
> 
> Well, enough of thinking about pies; since I haven't had my breakfast yet, the thought is making me outrageously hungry and for the wrong things..... Shame on me.
> 
> Last night I finished up my hexagons, all 181 of them. This morning I tried laying them out on the dining room table and found, much to my amusement, 2 which where 5 sided rather than 6. So had to redo those 2. Have all the hexs on the table now and have been playing the block repositioning game. Decided that I'd leave them on the table throughout the day and change to my heart's content. Then tomorrow start the process of joining. I'm going to add another round to each hex and then do a crocheted join. I plan on using Caron Simply Soft's OffWhite which I think looks more like a very pale yellow. Think when this is done, it will probably look vibrant and perky -- maybe something like a flower garden gone amuck. Surely used a lot of yardage and reduced my stash as well as that of two friends who contributed some of the colors.


A flower garden in glorious summer profusion! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> They do? They sure didn't when I last worked for a company that exported condiment packages to Canada! Let me see, I left that company in Dec. 2007.


The problem is these chemical companies spend millions lobbying their toxic chemicals even when they call them 'food.' Just like Monsanto they buy legislators and media influence in order to promote their profit making, health and environment be da...d Many countries are banning aspartame as it is so dangerous causing an enormously long list of disease conditions. One of the problems is that it breaks down into formaldehyde in the body. Even the criminal FDA considers this a carcinogen and many attritibut Gulf Was Syndrome to all the diet sodas, left out in the sun, the soldiers drank. Of course vaccines are filled with formaldehyde, too, and soldier set a massive amount of shots experimentally, often getting sick and disable afterwards. Splenda is supposed to be even worse.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Key lime pie is another of my favorites. Actually thing I prefer pie to cake and although occasionally I love coconut cream pie I generally prefer fruit pieces: blackberry or marionberry being my favorite, but almost any fruit pie will do. Typically rhubarb pie is too sweet for my taste also so I mix rhubarb with strawberries or other fruit.
> 
> Well, enough of thinking about pies; since I haven't had my breakfast yet, the thought is making me outrageously hungry and for the wrong things..... Shame on me.
> 
> Last night I finished up my hexagons, all 181 of them. This morning I tried laying them out on the dining room table and found, much to my amusement, 2 which where 5 sided rather than 6. So had to redo those 2. Have all the hexs on the table now and have been playing the block repositioning game. Decided that I'd leave them on the table throughout the day and change to my heart's content. Then tomorrow start the process of joining. I'm going to add another round to each hex and then do a crocheted join. I plan on using Caron Simply Soft's OffWhite which I think looks more like a very pale yellow. Think when this is done, it will probably look vibrant and perky -- maybe something like a flower garden gone amuck. Surely used a lot of yardage and reduced my stash as well as that of two friends who contributed some of the colors.


Those hexagons are going to be very pretty I can't wait for the finished article.
:sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> The only cream pie I like, and I do like it, lol, is key lime pie. Hmm, think I might walk down to the fruit stand around the corner and get me a key lime pie, no, must resist the unnecessary calories, wait, if I walk the long way and lift the pie box up and down (like shoulder presses) that could offset some of the calories...


Oh, yeah, forgot that one on my list. Thanks for the reminder! :sm02:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Key lime pie is another of my favorites. Actually thing I prefer pie to cake and although occasionally I love coconut cream pie I generally prefer fruit pieces: blackberry or marionberry being my favorite, but almost any fruit pie will do. Typically rhubarb pie is too sweet for my taste also so I mix rhubarb with strawberries or other fruit.
> 
> Well, enough of thinking about pies; since I haven't had my breakfast yet, the thought is making me outrageously hungry and for the wrong things..... Shame on me.
> 
> Last night I finished up my hexagons, all 181 of them. This morning I tried laying them out on the dining room table and found, much to my amusement, 2 which where 5 sided rather than 6. So had to redo those 2. Have all the hexs on the table now and have been playing the block repositioning game. Decided that I'd leave them on the table throughout the day and change to my heart's content. Then tomorrow start the process of joining. I'm going to add another round to each hex and then do a crocheted join. I plan on using Caron Simply Soft's OffWhite which I think looks more like a very pale yellow. Think when this is done, it will probably look vibrant and perky -- maybe something like a flower garden gone amuck. Surely used a lot of yardage and reduced my stash as well as that of two friends who contributed some of the colors.


OMG, that many hexagons, I'd throw up my hands & end up just putting them helter-skelter color wise! :sm02: Have fun playing in your flower garden.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> The only cream pie I like, and I do like it, lol, is key lime pie. Hmm, think I might walk down to the fruit stand around the corner and get me a key lime pie, no, must resist the unnecessary calories, wait, if I walk the long way and lift the pie box up and down (like shoulder presses) that could offset some of the calories...


Oh, I forgot about key lime pie. Now, it it yummy!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ooh, apple pie! yummy! Between the two of us Ann, we could finish off the pie and your GD will never know. lol!
> 
> JanetLee - the ants go after you because they know. You are the person who keeps messing about in the yard, moving food sources, cleaning up their chemical trails...
> 
> ...


I got through that nupp row, too. Wanted to howl about Yoel. On top of all the nupps I decided to bead them, too. They really do stand out more. Particularly with the neutral yarn I picked. the picture is of Toni's March clue.

Sorry your DH's sister is ill. Hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- I'm with you, pecan is tooooo sweet. Try mixing raspberries and peaches. Makes a gorgeous colored pie and the taste is wonderful. I tend to keep it a bit tart because I'm not in favor of overly sweet things. I usually use by weight 2 parts peaches to 1 part raspberries.


If I every make a pie again, I'll try to remember that mix. I haven't found a good gluten free crust. Might be good over ice cream.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Key lime pie is another of my favorites. Actually thing I prefer pie to cake and although occasionally I love coconut cream pie I generally prefer fruit pieces: blackberry or marionberry being my favorite, but almost any fruit pie will do. Typically rhubarb pie is too sweet for my taste also so I mix rhubarb with strawberries or other fruit.
> 
> Well, enough of thinking about pies; since I haven't had my breakfast yet, the thought is making me outrageously hungry and for the wrong things..... Shame on me.
> 
> Last night I finished up my hexagons, all 181 of them. This morning I tried laying them out on the dining room table and found, much to my amusement, 2 which where 5 sided rather than 6. So had to redo those 2. Have all the hexs on the table now and have been playing the block repositioning game. Decided that I'd leave them on the table throughout the day and change to my heart's content. Then tomorrow start the process of joining. I'm going to add another round to each hex and then do a crocheted join. I plan on using Caron Simply Soft's OffWhite which I think looks more like a very pale yellow. Think when this is done, it will probably look vibrant and perky -- maybe something like a flower garden gone amuck. Surely used a lot of yardage and reduced my stash as well as that of two friends who contributed some of the colors.


Look at all those hexagons! I'm trailing way behind you, DeEtta, on my project.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--your Estonian Lace Sampler is so beautiful. My lace weight yarn is so sloppy comparatively.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> DH really likes bread pudding but I never have. My mother used to make it and I always made a grumpy face as I preferred things like pie. Maybe I am more of a fruit lover.


LOL
My favourite dessert would definitely involve fruit- especially the berries.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> I got through that nupp row, too. Wanted to howl about Yoel. On top of all the nupps I decided to bead them, too. They really do stand out more. Particularly with the neutral yarn I picked. the picture is of Toni's March clue.
> 
> Sorry your DH's sister is ill. Hope it is nothing serious.


Beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Key lime pie is another of my favorites. Actually thing I prefer pie to cake and although occasionally I love coconut cream pie I generally prefer fruit pieces: blackberry or marionberry being my favorite, but almost any fruit pie will do. Typically rhubarb pie is too sweet for my taste also so I mix rhubarb with strawberries or other fruit.
> 
> Well, enough of thinking about pies; since I haven't had my breakfast yet, the thought is making me outrageously hungry and for the wrong things..... Shame on me.
> 
> Last night I finished up my hexagons, all 181 of them. This morning I tried laying them out on the dining room table and found, much to my amusement, 2 which where 5 sided rather than 6. So had to redo those 2. Have all the hexs on the table now and have been playing the block repositioning game. Decided that I'd leave them on the table throughout the day and change to my heart's content. Then tomorrow start the process of joining. I'm going to add another round to each hex and then do a crocheted join. I plan on using Caron Simply Soft's OffWhite which I think looks more like a very pale yellow. Think when this is done, it will probably look vibrant and perky -- maybe something like a flower garden gone amuck. Surely used a lot of yardage and reduced my stash as well as that of two friends who contributed some of the colors.


It does have the vibrancy of a flower garden planted without a colour theme- you know- when the gardener has all white or all red, for instance- a garden allowed to run wild- is so different. I am staggered by your output- would have taken me months. Pale yellow sounds like a great foil to the colours. Beautiful work!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> The problem is these chemical companies spend millions lobbying their toxic chemicals even when they call them 'food.' Just like Monsanto they buy legislators and media influence in order to promote their profit making, health and environment be da...d Many countries are banning aspartame as it is so dangerous causing an enormously long list of disease conditions. One of the problems is that it breaks down into formaldehyde in the body. Even the criminal FDA considers this a carcinogen and many attritibut Gulf Was Syndrome to all the diet sodas, left out in the sun, the soldiers drank. Of course vaccines are filled with formaldehyde, too, and soldier set a massive amount of shots experimentally, often getting sick and disable afterwards. Splenda is supposed to be even worse.


Tamarque- not doubting for a minute what you say about all of this. My point is that at the time I worked for a company that exported condiment packages (mostly for fast foods restaurants) to Canada, extra care was taken when product was picked for Canada because they didn't allow some items in to the country. I know for sure that aspartame was banned, but not sure about the ones that have come along since I left that company's employ. I think Splenda had recently come into the U.S. market when I left that company, and I don't know if it was banned or not. There were other food items that carefully monitored by Canadian officials as trucks were crossing the border from the U.S. to Canada. I know, because I was responsible for filling out all the paper work that truck drivers had to present at the border to officials there. The trucks were often opened and inspected, and if there were discrepancies between paper work and product in the truck, all hell broke loose. Something I carefully tried to avoid!

I would be very disappointed to find out that Canada had since then removed the bans on such things as aspartame. I've always thought the Canadian government was a little more on the ball about this sort of thing than the U.S. government. But considering politics and big bucks, and no one seems immune to these two corrupting forces, it could have happened. I am no longer involved with any business or volunteer position that requires me to keep track of changes in Canadian bans of items coming into their country, so I don't know the current state of these things. I can only speak of my previous experience.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I got through that nupp row, too. Wanted to howl about Yoel. On top of all the nupps I decided to bead them, too. They really do stand out more. Particularly with the neutral yarn I picked. the picture is of Toni's March clue.
> 
> Sorry your DH's sister is ill. Hope it is nothing serious.


That sure is a lot of nupps! Looking good, Barbara!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Tamarque- not doubting for a minute what you say about all of this. My point is that at the time I worked for a company that exported condiment packages (mostly for fast foods restaurants) to Canada, extra care was taken when product was picked for Canada because they didn't allow some items in to the country. I know for sure that aspartame was banned, but not sure about the ones that have come along since I left that company's employ. I think Splenda had recently come into the U.S. market when I left that company, and I don't know if it was banned or not. There were other food items that carefully monitored by Canadian officials as trucks were crossing the border from the U.S. to Canada. I know, because I was responsible for filling out all the paper work that truck drivers had to present at the border to officials there. The trucks were often opened and inspected, and if there were discrepancies between paper work and product in the truck, all hell broke loose. Something I carefully tried to avoid!
> 
> I would be very disappointed to find out that Canada had since then removed the bans on such things as aspartame. I've always thought the Canadian government was a little more on the ball about this sort of thing than the U.S. government. But considering politics and big bucks, and no one seems immune to these two corrupting forces, it could have happened. I am no longer involved with any business or volunteer position that requires me to keep track of changes in Canadian bans of items coming into their country, so I don't know the current state of these things. I can only speak of my previous experience.


Interesting the things we get exposed to in life and what we know. I can post a Canadian group that is very holistic and ask them. They are mainly animal people but are also concerned with human health. Over the past year there has been a big fight about GMO apples in Canada, following on the heels of those Frankenstein things in the US. Like you, I always thought Canada more progressive on such things, but they have getting pushed to the right with corporate money and US pressure so changes are often not for the good. Thanx for sharing your experience.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Drool......... I admit it, I have a sweet tooth...Pecan pie, Sour Cream Rhubarb pie, yum.


Me too. I most often make apple or Saskatoon pie. I have my mom's recipe for rhubarb custard pie that's really good but DH doesn't like it so I don't make it often. Occasionally I make chocolate cream or lemon pie too. Mom used to make a sour cream raisin pie that was good, I have the recipe but don't remember ever making it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> The only cream pie I like, and I do like it, lol, is key lime pie. Hmm, think I might walk down to the fruit stand around the corner and get me a key lime pie, no, must resist the unnecessary calories, wait, if I walk the long way and lift the pie box up and down (like shoulder presses) that could offset some of the calories...


That's something I've never tried


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Key lime pie is another of my favorites. Actually thing I prefer pie to cake and although occasionally I love coconut cream pie I generally prefer fruit pieces: blackberry or marionberry being my favorite, but almost any fruit pie will do. Typically rhubarb pie is too sweet for my taste also so I mix rhubarb with strawberries or other fruit.
> 
> Well, enough of thinking about pies; since I haven't had my breakfast yet, the thought is making me outrageously hungry and for the wrong things..... Shame on me.
> 
> Last night I finished up my hexagons, all 181 of them. This morning I tried laying them out on the dining room table and found, much to my amusement, 2 which where 5 sided rather than 6. So had to redo those 2. Have all the hexs on the table now and have been playing the block repositioning game. Decided that I'd leave them on the table throughout the day and change to my heart's content. Then tomorrow start the process of joining. I'm going to add another round to each hex and then do a crocheted join. I plan on using Caron Simply Soft's OffWhite which I think looks more like a very pale yellow. Think when this is done, it will probably look vibrant and perky -- maybe something like a flower garden gone amuck. Surely used a lot of yardage and reduced my stash as well as that of two friends who contributed some of the colors.


That blanket is going to be lovely but I wouldn't want to have to put them together????
I had to look up what Marionberry was, never heard of that before.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I got through that nupp row, too. Wanted to howl about Yoel. On top of all the nupps I decided to bead them, too. They really do stand out more. Particularly with the neutral yarn I picked. the picture is of Toni's March clue.
> 
> Sorry your DH's sister is ill. Hope it is nothing serious.


That's looking great, I have to get back at it, I did the January clue but nothing since.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> If I every make a pie again, I'll try to remember that mix. I haven't found a good gluten free crust. Might be good over ice cream.


What about graham cracker crumb crust? I've heard they can be found gluten free


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> I got through that nupp row, too. Wanted to howl about Yoel. On top of all the nupps I decided to bead them, too. They really do stand out more. Particularly with the neutral yarn I picked. the picture is of Toni's March clue.
> 
> Sorry your DH's sister is ill. Hope it is nothing serious.


That is looking great :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Tamarque- not doubting for a minute what you say about all of this. My point is that at the time I worked for a company that exported condiment packages (mostly for fast foods restaurants) to Canada, extra care was taken when product was picked for Canada because they didn't allow some items in to the country. I know for sure that aspartame was banned, but not sure about the ones that have come along since I left that company's employ. I think Splenda had recently come into the U.S. market when I left that company, and I don't know if it was banned or not. There were other food items that carefully monitored by Canadian officials as trucks were crossing the border from the U.S. to Canada. I know, because I was responsible for filling out all the paper work that truck drivers had to present at the border to officials there. The trucks were often opened and inspected, and if there were discrepancies between paper work and product in the truck, all hell broke loose. Something I carefully tried to avoid!
> 
> I would be very disappointed to find out that Canada had since then removed the bans on such things as aspartame. I've always thought the Canadian government was a little more on the ball about this sort of thing than the U.S. government. But considering politics and big bucks, and no one seems immune to these two corrupting forces, it could have happened. I am no longer involved with any business or volunteer position that requires me to keep track of changes in Canadian bans of items coming into their country, so I don't know the current state of these things. I can only speak of my previous experience.


I thought aspartame was banned but looked it up to be sure, apparently not????
https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/life/health-and-fitness/health/reality-check-the-raw-truth-about-saccharin/article18871937/?ref=http://www.theglobeandmail.com&


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought aspartame was banned but looked it up to be sure, apparently not????
> https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/life/health-and-fitness/health/reality-check-the-raw-truth-about-saccharin/article18871937/?ref=http://www.theglobeandmail.com&


There are many people calling for banning it, but again big $$$$$ prevents this from happening no matter what clinical and scientific data abound.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Key lime pie is another of my favorites. Actually thing I prefer pie to cake and although occasionally I love coconut cream pie I generally prefer fruit pieces: blackberry or marionberry being my favorite, but almost any fruit pie will do. Typically rhubarb pie is too sweet for my taste also so I mix rhubarb with strawberries or other fruit.
> 
> Well, enough of thinking about pies; since I haven't had my breakfast yet, the thought is making me outrageously hungry and for the wrong things..... Shame on me.
> 
> Last night I finished up my hexagons, all 181 of them. This morning I tried laying them out on the dining room table and found, much to my amusement, 2 which where 5 sided rather than 6. So had to redo those 2. Have all the hexs on the table now and have been playing the block repositioning game. Decided that I'd leave them on the table throughout the day and change to my heart's content. Then tomorrow start the process of joining. I'm going to add another round to each hex and then do a crocheted join. I plan on using Caron Simply Soft's OffWhite which I think looks more like a very pale yellow. Think when this is done, it will probably look vibrant and perky -- maybe something like a flower garden gone amuck. Surely used a lot of yardage and reduced my stash as well as that of two friends who contributed some of the colors.


Which is why the one I did years ago were edged in a gradient green,, made the field effect more prevalent. Just a thought.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Spend a week with no access.... great things going on here... not all of them good things but great big. Congrats to some condolences to others but push through it gets better the longer we stand together.

Plan for March was WIP progress...finished seven majors and several minors. Will try to get some photos but ain't real good with focus-y things plus posting here isn't all that friendly. Just this two week period, already have two more majors to cross off my are you ever going to get back to me list. Only 29 to go?

Now back to new post only 644 to go.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yes, if I am really craving something, then I figure there is something my body needs in it. Eat it and get it over with. Craving gone :sm24:



Lurker 2 said:


> I once followed a very complex recipe, I think French in origin, for a bread pudding, when I was doing the meals for a Mrs Biere who kept a boarding house- it was her recipe- and it was delicious- normally I'm not awfully fond of it- not sure exactly why- wish I still had enough recall to recreate it- but it is in the dim dark recesses of my mind!
> I have just dragged out three slices of bread from the freezer, because I'm craving bread and butter. Generally I find it better to swing with a craving, rather than deny it. I recover faster I reckon!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Tanya, thankks for the links. Very interesting, and some of those I actually have. The fake sugar way is just scary. With the number of ants I am not sure how good boiling water is, but it would be worth a try. That is what I used in Oklahoma. On the same subject, I took a shovel full from one nest and mixed it in with another nest. Some had said they will fight to the death. All I can say is that was the calmest fight I have every seen. Once everyone settled back down from getting mixed up they continued with what they were doing.



tamarque said:


> Bev--thanks for the support. I think with these customers, like many others, it is feeling out of control and needing to blame someone for things not going as wanted without any understanding, or willingness to understand the material conditions that are not controllable. It does take a lot out of me. Wish I could be as detached as some of the guys I deal with. They seem so inured by criticism even when they really screw up. There needs to be more balance in the universe :sm02:
> 
> Del--thanks to you too for the support. Will try not to be too loud with my venting.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, they sure are thick


And this is one of the smaller nests. Just watching them climb over each other gives a person the creepie crawlies.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> JanetLee - the ants go after you because they know. You are the person who keeps messing about in the yard, moving food sources, cleaning up their chemical trails...
> 
> Melanie


I totally agree! I try to be down wind for some of the things I do with their nests. And since the wind has really been blowing that is not difficult to do! And they do hate the lawn mower!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> DH really likes bread pudding but I never have. My mother used to make it and I always made a grumpy face as I preferred things like pie. Maybe I am more of a fruit lover.


You can put fruit in a bread pudding! Apples are great! With raisins.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I only use stevia as a sweetener. But I don't do many sweets, except my confessed chocolate bite. I quit baking sweets because I'm trying to limit sugar.
> 
> Those ants are very creepy, JanetLee. Hope you can get rid of them. We used to get fire ants in Texas. DH did something to get rid of them but I don't know what.


Yes they are! Makes a person do an involuntary shiver thinking about them. I plan on seeing if I have some of the ingredients that were in the links from Tanya. Some of those I have.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Tanya, thankks for the links. Very interesting, and some of those I actually have. The fake sugar way is just scary. With the number of ants I am not sure how good boiling water is, but it would be worth a try. That is what I used in Oklahoma. On the same subject, I took a shovel full from one nest and mixed it in with another nest. Some had said they will fight to the death. All I can say is that was the calmest fight I have every seen. Once everyone settled back down from getting mixed up they continued with what they were doing.


I can understand why some people get so fascinated with ants and keep aquariums with colonies as pets. Seems like your 2 ant hills were kissing cousins and saw no need to battle, but to welcome each other in. Glad the links had useful info for you. Definitely quite a few things to try that are safe for both humans and the environment.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

DeEtta, those are beautiful! What a lot of work left to do though.

I like Key lime pie also. Yummy, definitely not sweet. Cannot handle sweet pies. I do like cake, but just doesn't seem to be all that substantial when eating it.



Belle1 said:


> Key lime pie is another of my favorites. Actually thing I prefer pie to cake and although occasionally I love coconut cream pie I generally prefer fruit pieces: blackberry or marionberry being my favorite, but almost any fruit pie will do. Typically rhubarb pie is too sweet for my taste also so I mix rhubarb with strawberries or other fruit.
> 
> Well, enough of thinking about pies; since I haven't had my breakfast yet, the thought is making me outrageously hungry and for the wrong things..... Shame on me.
> 
> Last night I finished up my hexagons, all 181 of them. This morning I tried laying them out on the dining room table and found, much to my amusement, 2 which where 5 sided rather than 6. So had to redo those 2. Have all the hexs on the table now and have been playing the block repositioning game. Decided that I'd leave them on the table throughout the day and change to my heart's content. Then tomorrow start the process of joining. I'm going to add another round to each hex and then do a crocheted join. I plan on using Caron Simply Soft's OffWhite which I think looks more like a very pale yellow. Think when this is done, it will probably look vibrant and perky -- maybe something like a flower garden gone amuck. Surely used a lot of yardage and reduced my stash as well as that of two friends who contributed some of the colors.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too. I most often make apple or Saskatoon pie. I have my mom's recipe for rhubarb custard pie that's really good but DH doesn't like it so I don't make it often. Occasionally I make chocolate cream or lemon pie too. Mom used to make a sour cream raisin pie that was good, I have the recipe but don't remember ever making it.


Sour cream raisin pie? Really? Would you share the recipe?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What about graham cracker crumb crust? I've heard they can be found gluten free


I used to make a peanut butter/whipped cream pie with a graham cracker crumb crust. Delicious! Of course there was more than peanut butter and whipped cream, but those were the two main ingredients.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I can understand why some people get so fascinated with ants and keep aquariums with colonies as pets. Seems like your 2 ant hills were kissing cousins and saw no need to battle, but to welcome each other in. Glad the links had useful info for you. Definitely quite a few things to try that are safe for both humans and the environment.


Kissing cousins, I like that. Makes sense also, but they are over 200 yards apart. They do travel long distances though.

DH is currently reading the links. He is finding them very interesting also. And said to tell you "thank you" also!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, if I am really craving something, then I figure there is something my body needs in it. Eat it and get it over with. Craving gone :sm24:


 :sm24: At the moment I'm just craving food!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I got through that nupp row, too. Wanted to howl about Yoel. On top of all the nupps I decided to bead them, too. They really do stand out more. Particularly with the neutral yarn I picked. the picture is of Toni's March clue.
> 
> Sorry your DH's sister is ill. Hope it is nothing serious.


Wow Barbara -- lots and lots of nupps. I'd be bald by now....... Toni really knows now to torture someone.

And yes, cooked pie filling is wonderful on ice cream. and pretty too.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That blanket is going to be lovely but I wouldn't want to have to put them together????
> I had to look up what Marionberry was, never heard of that before.


Bonnie -- Marionberries are a member of the blackberry family that is commercially grown in the Pacific NW. Wild blackberries are too fragile for commercial use, so marionberries became the commercial version of blackberries. Typically, they are a large berry -- not quite as sweet as a wild blackberry, but very tasty and a good substitute for the "real" thing. Having grown up in the NW were blackberries were considered a nuisance, but wonderful for those willing to bleed a little bit to get them picked, I always grave blackberries. Now I live in the desert and there aren't any around here; so I satisfy my hungers with frozen marionberries.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> ooh, apple pie! yummy! Between the two of us Ann, we could finish off the pie and your GD will never know. lol!
> 
> JanetLee - the ants go after you because they know. You are the person who keeps messing about in the yard, moving food sources, cleaning up their chemical trails...
> 
> ...


Lots of progress being made. :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> Which is why the one I did years ago were edged in a gradient green,, made the field effect more prevalent. Just a thought.


\You are right, Nancy. My goal with this project was to use up what I had on hand and I've 5 skeins of the pale yellow so that's my choice. If I were buying yarn to do this project, I suspect I would have used a lot more green in it. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> Spend a week with no access.... great things going on here... not all of them good things but great big. Congrats to some condolences to others but push through it gets better the longer we stand together.
> 
> Plan for March was WIP progress...finished seven majors and several minors. Will try to get some photos but ain't real good with focus-y things plus posting here isn't all that friendly. Just this two week period, already have two more majors to cross off my are you ever going to get back to me list. Only 29 to go?
> 
> Now back to new post only 644 to go.


Really hope you get a chance to photograph your work -- I always get such great ideas looking at all the other creative work everyone does. For me, that may be the best part of LP -- that and the people of course.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> The only cream pie I like, and I do like it, lol, is key lime pie. Hmm, think I might walk down to the fruit stand around the corner and get me a key lime pie, no, must resist the unnecessary calories, wait, if I walk the long way and lift the pie box up and down (like shoulder presses) that could offset some of the calories...


 :sm24: :sm09: Go for it, Melanie. Sounds like perfect logic to me.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Key lime pie is another of my favorites. Actually thing I prefer pie to cake and although occasionally I love coconut cream pie I generally prefer fruit pieces: blackberry or marionberry being my favorite, but almost any fruit pie will do. Typically rhubarb pie is too sweet for my taste also so I mix rhubarb with strawberries or other fruit.
> 
> Well, enough of thinking about pies; since I haven't had my breakfast yet, the thought is making me outrageously hungry and for the wrong things..... Shame on me.
> 
> Last night I finished up my hexagons, all 181 of them. This morning I tried laying them out on the dining room table and found, much to my amusement, 2 which where 5 sided rather than 6. So had to redo those 2. Have all the hexs on the table now and have been playing the block repositioning game. Decided that I'd leave them on the table throughout the day and change to my heart's content. Then tomorrow start the process of joining. I'm going to add another round to each hex and then do a crocheted join. I plan on using Caron Simply Soft's OffWhite which I think looks more like a very pale yellow. Think when this is done, it will probably look vibrant and perky -- maybe something like a flower garden gone amuck. Surely used a lot of yardage and reduced my stash as well as that of two friends who contributed some of the colors.


That was fast work, DeEtta. It is going to look amazing.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jay Dee said:


> I have never seen anything like that on the ground! I might have nightmares tonight!


I have seen shows about ants that swarm and destroy everything in their path. Even kill people, swim water in moats and climb over the fallen to continue. Good luck with the ant hunt.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, borax is found with laundry soap in stores, mixing it with icing sugar makes the ants take it back to the mound for food.
> The Splenda apparently affects their nervous system & they die. In large amounts it does the same thing to people, those who use a lot if it can have symptoms of MS. I never use it


Me either. Stevia is a natural plant and sweetener.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Kissing cousins, I like that. Makes sense also, but they are over 200 yards apart. They do travel long distances though.
> 
> DH is currently reading the links. He is finding them very interesting also. And said to tell you "thank you" also!


 My pleasure :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought aspartame was banned but looked it up to be sure, apparently not????
> https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/life/health-and-fitness/health/reality-check-the-raw-truth-about-saccharin/article18871937/?ref=http://www.theglobeandmail.com&


Sad news, especially if it happened because of political and business pressure from the U.S. It's been a long time since I worked for the company I mentioned before, and many changes have apparently happened since then.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Sad news, especially if it happened because of political and business pressure from the U.S. It's been a long time since I worked for the company I mentioned before, and many changes have apparently happened since then.


You are probably fortunate to not be doing that work anymore as you would find it increasingly maddening.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Barbara, The Chocolate Dude sounds like a great place with yummy stuff. Your YOEL looks wonderful. The beads do help the nupps to stand out.

Melanie, so sorry to hear of you SIL. And you are right to be with your DH at this time. Sometimes things just don't work out.

DeEtta, that raspberry peach combo sounds wonderful! Your hexagons look wonderful!! It is going to be gorgeous when you are done. 

Nancylea, You are really going through your WIP's quickly. I have spent about an hour on my main WIP I want to get done in these weeks. But we spent time getting business stuff done to get a new job and then a friend went into the hospital for emergency hernia surgery. So her hubby and son have been here for supper the last three nights, as we are way closer to the hospital and he saves time getting here and going back than going all the way home. DH may be doing jury duty this week, which means I will be cleaning (we have a cleaning business) a bunch more this week. So I don't think I am going to get my WIP done.

Gary and I both love Key Lime pie. We both like it pretty tart. More refreshing that way.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, The Chocolate Dude sounds like a great place with yummy stuff. Your YOEL looks wonderful. The beads do help the nupps to stand out.
> 
> Melanie, so sorry to hear of you SIL. And you are right to be with your DH at this time. Sometimes things just don't work out.
> 
> ...


On the first day of spring, my true love sent to me..a pretty duck in a pond
On the third day of spring, my true love sent to me...three turkeys courting..and a pretty duck in a pond.......
On the twelfth day of spring my true love sent to me...twelve turtles sunning,.......three turkeys courting......and a pretty duck in a pond..............

(Sorry, couldn't resist!) :sm02: (& pretended the other 3 turkeys in the photo were hens)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, The Chocolate Dude sounds like a great place with yummy stuff. Your YOEL looks wonderful. The beads do help the nupps to stand out.
> 
> Melanie, so sorry to hear of you SIL. And you are right to be with your DH at this time. Sometimes things just don't work out.
> 
> ...


I am enamored with the scenes in your pics. We have turkeys galore on my road but I never see them fanned out like that. Around here they are usually clustered in the woods or crossing the road. The duck is a stunner.

Sounds like your week is going be a bit intense. Hope your friend in the hospital is okay


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> On the first day of spring, my true love sent to me..a pretty duck in a pond
> On the third day of spring, my true love sent to me...three turkeys courting..and a pretty duck in a pond.......
> On the twelfth day of spring my true love sent to me...twelve turtles sunning,.......three turkeys courting......and a pretty duck in a pond..............
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't resist!) :sm02:


Excellent Del!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tamarque said:


> Excellent Del!


Thanks :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--your Estonian Lace Sampler is so beautiful. My lace weight yarn is so sloppy comparatively.


Thank you, Tanya!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What about graham cracker crumb crust? I've heard they can be found gluten free


That's true, you can also use crushed gluten free pretzels. Thanks, Bonnie!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL
> My favourite dessert would definitely involve fruit- especially the berries.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you, Dell.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sure is a lot of nupps! Looking good, Barbara!


I'm with Melanie and got nupped out!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's looking great, I have to get back at it, I did the January clue but nothing since.


Thanks, Bonnie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is looking great :sm24:


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> You can put fruit in a bread pudding! Apples are great! With raisins.


He isn't a fan of gluten free bread. He is happy for me to have it though!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Wow Barbara -- lots and lots of nupps. I'd be bald by now....... Toni really knows now to torture someone.
> 
> And yes, cooked pie filling is wonderful on ice cream. and pretty too.


They aren't too bad, the nupps that is. I decided to use a size 1 dpn on the return row and it makes it a lot easier.

Finished the April clue of Elizabeth's YOEL. I forgot to add all the beads, arrgh! Decided it would be easier to sew them on than rip 45 rows of knitting out.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, The Chocolate Dude sounds like a great place with yummy stuff. Your YOEL looks wonderful. The beads do help the nupps to stand out.
> 
> Melanie, so sorry to hear of you SIL. And you are right to be with your DH at this time. Sometimes things just don't work out.
> 
> ...


Fantastic pictures and the whitish duck is a stunner. Very nice of you to put your friends up. Having someone in the hospital is stressful enough. You've made it easier for them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm with Melanie and got nupped out!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> They aren't too bad, the nupps that is. I decided to use a size 1 dpn on the return row and it makes it a lot easier.
> 
> Finished the April clue of Elizabeth's YOEL. I forgot to add all the beads, arrgh! Decided it would be easier to sew them on than rip 45 rows of knitting out.


I think I would sew them on too.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Apparently you do not know the FDA never does its own testing


Apparently you do not know what my knowledge is. I do know that the FDA does not do its own testing. Although it has done some product testing, it is not common.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> They do? They sure didn't when I last worked for a company that exported condiment packages to Canada! Let me see, I left that company in Dec. 2007.


Aspartame has been accepted since the early 80's. Most other artificial sweeteners have followed suit shortly after entering the US market. I also work in Import/Export so know the issues with Canadian import regulations. It takes effort to be allowed to Import (into Canada). Obviously I do not know the particulars of your former employer and would not even think of trying to explain their situation.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Key lime pie is another of my favorites. Actually thing I prefer pie to cake and although occasionally I love coconut cream pie I generally prefer fruit pieces: blackberry or marionberry being my favorite, but almost any fruit pie will do. Typically rhubarb pie is too sweet for my taste also so I mix rhubarb with strawberries or other fruit.
> 
> Well, enough of thinking about pies; since I haven't had my breakfast yet, the thought is making me outrageously hungry and for the wrong things..... Shame on me.
> 
> Last night I finished up my hexagons, all 181 of them. This morning I tried laying them out on the dining room table and found, much to my amusement, 2 which where 5 sided rather than 6. So had to redo those 2. Have all the hexs on the table now and have been playing the block repositioning game. Decided that I'd leave them on the table throughout the day and change to my heart's content. Then tomorrow start the process of joining. I'm going to add another round to each hex and then do a crocheted join. I plan on using Caron Simply Soft's OffWhite which I think looks more like a very pale yellow. Think when this is done, it will probably look vibrant and perky -- maybe something like a flower garden gone amuck. Surely used a lot of yardage and reduced my stash as well as that of two friends who contributed some of the colors.


Wow!! You got them all done. Fantastic job.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I got through that nupp row, too. Wanted to howl about Yoel. On top of all the nupps I decided to bead them, too. They really do stand out more. Particularly with the neutral yarn I picked. the picture is of Toni's March clue.
> 
> Sorry your DH's sister is ill. Hope it is nothing serious.


The beads are great!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's something I've never tried


A bit tart, as key limes are, but not too much. Dense cream pie closer to pudding in consistency. Mostly a local pie but we are making inroads elsewhere


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> They aren't too bad, the nupps that is. I decided to use a size 1 dpn on the return row and it makes it a lot easier.
> 
> Finished the April clue of Elizabeth's YOEL. I forgot to add all the beads, arrgh! Decided it would be easier to sew them on than rip 45 rows of knitting out.


The beads came out well, sorry you forgot them and had to sew them on. Lovely color, by the way.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, The Chocolate Dude sounds like a great place with yummy stuff. Your YOEL looks wonderful. The beads do help the nupps to stand out.
> 
> Melanie, so sorry to hear of you SIL. And you are right to be with your DH at this time. Sometimes things just don't work out.
> 
> ...


Great photos Bev. Love the turtles especially.

DH's sister is doing well. She is battling cervical cancer but has a good attitude. She is staying with her parents while she undergoes treatment (her daughter is staying at her house). Her, the sister's, prognosis is good so far. Thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bonnie -- Marionberries are a member of the blackberry family that is commercially grown in the Pacific NW. Wild blackberries are too fragile for commercial use, so marionberries became the commercial version of blackberries. Typically, they are a large berry -- not quite as sweet as a wild blackberry, but very tasty and a good substitute for the "real" thing. Having grown up in the NW were blackberries were considered a nuisance, but wonderful for those willing to bleed a little bit to get them picked, I always grave blackberries. Now I live in the desert and there aren't any around here; so I satisfy my hungers with frozen marionberries.


Come on by and I will let you pick some of those delicious blackberries! They make the best jelly! And since there are so many I can make the jelly seedless. Yummy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I have seen shows about ants that swarm and destroy everything in their path. Even kill people, swim water in moats and climb over the fallen to continue. Good luck with the ant hunt.


Thanks, we will be going to the store tomorrow to get some of the "natural" remedies and try them first. Really want to stay away from the chemicals if at all possible.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice pictures! I envy the turtles having the sun to enjoy.

Hope the cleaning goes well, especially the new one.



eshlemania said:


> Barbara, The Chocolate Dude sounds like a great place with yummy stuff. Your YOEL looks wonderful. The beads do help the nupps to stand out.
> 
> Melanie, so sorry to hear of you SIL. And you are right to be with your DH at this time. Sometimes things just don't work out.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> They aren't too bad, the nupps that is. I decided to use a size 1 dpn on the return row and it makes it a lot easier.
> 
> Finished the April clue of Elizabeth's YOEL. I forgot to add all the beads, arrgh! Decided it would be easier to sew them on than rip 45 rows of knitting out.


Barbara, that is beautiful! A very warm color :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sour cream raisin pie? Really? Would you share the recipe?


I'll dig it out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Really hope you get a chance to photograph your work -- I always get such great ideas looking at all the other creative work everyone does. For me, that may be the best part of LP -- that and the people of course.


Me too, I love seeing what others have made


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, The Chocolate Dude sounds like a great place with yummy stuff. Your YOEL looks wonderful. The beads do help the nupps to stand out.
> 
> Melanie, so sorry to hear of you SIL. And you are right to be with your DH at this time. Sometimes things just don't work out.
> 
> ...


Great photos, especially the duck


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> The beads are great!!


 :sm09:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> The beads came out well, sorry you forgot them and had to sew them on. Lovely color, by the way.


Thanks, Melanie. It was quicker than frogging and seem to have worked. Didn't take too long.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Barbara, that is beautiful! A very warm color :sm24:


Thanks JanetLee. It is not a typical color for me but it could be a gift for someone, too.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> They aren't too bad, the nupps that is. I decided to use a size 1 dpn on the return row and it makes it a lot easier.
> 
> Finished the April clue of Elizabeth's YOEL. I forgot to add all the beads, arrgh! Decided it would be easier to sew them on than rip 45 rows of knitting out.


Lovely. Is the yarn a changing colors? Sure looks like it might be. Scarf is lovely and I agree -- sew 'm on!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Come on by and I will let you pick some of those delicious blackberries! They make the best jelly! And since there are so many I can make the jelly seedless. Yummy!


but blackberries without the seeds just aren't blackberries....... Got to have stained hands and seeds in the teeth for a satisfying experience. Love to come by, but we are a couple of miles apart. Now if Melanie was on our side of the continent maybe we could solve that small obstacle.

Goodness, you probably thought I lost a couple of screws and/or nuts. I thought I was answering Bonnie and then realized it was janetLee. You live in prime blackberry country. When I lived on the Puget Sound we had the BEST..... I'll never forget a friends of mine who had never been berry picking and decided to join us for a gathering. She showed up in white pedal pushers and a white sleeveless top. After we stopped guffawing, we raided my teenage sons closet and got her dressed properly in long sleeved, long pants made out of heavy materials. She learned quickly and became a dyed-in-the-wool convert.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sour cream raisin pie? Really? Would you share the recipe?


I've just shuffled through mom's recipe book, it's very old & fragile & some pages have fallen apart & I can't find her recipe but have found one I think is very similar except she never put meringue on it, she used whipped cream. I will have to ask my cousins if any of them have the original as all the older generation are gone

http://www.canadianliving.com/food/recipe/sour-cream-raisin-pie-1


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> They aren't too bad, the nupps that is. I decided to use a size 1 dpn on the return row and it makes it a lot easier.
> 
> Finished the April clue of Elizabeth's YOEL. I forgot to add all the beads, arrgh! Decided it would be easier to sew them on than rip 45 rows of knitting out.


Very pretty, too bad you had to sew on the beads


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I am not trying to answer over 10 pages on this sunny day .
You all sound busy and there are some lovely pics .The wild birds and turtles interest me as we see different animals here .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, your photos are absolutely stunning. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Great photos Bev. Love the turtles especially.
> 
> DH's sister is doing well. She is battling cervical cancer but has a good attitude. She is staying with her parents while she undergoes treatment (her daughter is staying at her house). Her, the sister's, prognosis is good so far. Thanks


I am glad her prognosis is good. It must have been a worry for you all.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, The Chocolate Dude sounds like a great place with yummy stuff. Your YOEL looks wonderful. The beads do help the nupps to stand out.
> 
> Melanie, so sorry to hear of you SIL. And you are right to be with your DH at this time. Sometimes things just don't work out.
> 
> ...


Are those turkeys doing the CanCan? Lovely photos, Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> They aren't too bad, the nupps that is. I decided to use a size 1 dpn on the return row and it makes it a lot easier.
> 
> Finished the April clue of Elizabeth's YOEL. I forgot to add all the beads, arrgh! Decided it would be easier to sew them on than rip 45 rows of knitting out.


Love both of your scarves, Barbara. I frogged Toni's because I didn't like the yarn I was using and have knitted it again but using the yarn over/ bead chart for Feb and March - feeling all nupped out. I can do them fine, I like the look of them but just don't enjoy working them.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Are those turkeys doing the CanCan? Lovely photos, Bev.


Depending on how choosy the hens are...what about the Can't-Can't? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

I just managed to transfer files off of the portable device (phone...but it's not receiving internet locally) Don't know if they've changed their password...but I'll get other stuff later with another businesses' free Wi-Fi. I don't have to email any more files --> YAY!

This doily didn't take more than 2 days...it's a Ravelry sourced item...but written in an oriental symbol language...I vote for Chinese or Japanese. Who knows? I will verify this next Sunday with someone I know speaks at least 1 or more dialects of Chinese.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

This only twisted when I tried to put the lid down...it behaved well while I stitched it to completion. If I used the one of the other two digital cameras it would have behaved better.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Depending on how choosy the hens are...what about the Can't-Can't? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I just managed to transfer files off of the portable device (phone...but it's not receiving internet locally) Don't know if they've changed their password...but I'll get other stuff later with another businesses' free Wi-Fi. I don't have to email any more files --> YAY!
> 
> This doily didn't take more than 2 days...it's a Ravelry sourced item...but written in an oriental symbol language...I vote for Chinese or Japanese. Who knows? I will verify this next Sunday with someone I know speaks at least 1 or more dialects of Chinese.


Gorgeous doily! What do you do with the finished pieces? My mom had them all over the house, she was an expert crochet'r. Not a popular thing to do now days, so curious where yours are going. I've used some in quilts, but have seen fabulous ideas on Pinterest.

My phone is not compatible with my desk top computer. One of these days, while I'm at home so there aren't massive data usage charges, I'll have to email all the photos on my phone to myself so I can pick them up on my computer and transfer them to the external hard drive. Too bad I can't just plug the external hard drive into the phone and transfer them. It's not like I have nothing else to do!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Depending on how choosy the hens are...what about the Can't-Can't? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I just managed to transfer files off of the portable device (phone...but it's not receiving internet locally) Don't know if they've changed their password...but I'll get other stuff later with another businesses' free Wi-Fi. I don't have to email any more files --> YAY!
> 
> This doily didn't take more than 2 days...it's a Ravelry sourced item...but written in an oriental symbol language...I vote for Chinese or Japanese. Who knows? I will verify this next Sunday with someone I know speaks at least 1 or more dialects of Chinese.


Another stunner :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

JanetLee, that is a lot of ants! I was bitten by a fire ant when we first moved to FL and that is when I found out I was allergic. My arm swelled up to twice its size! We did the pouring hot water down the nest and that got rid of them for us too.

Bev, I sure hope Gary doesn't have to go to jury duty. What a way to start out with your new job! 

Melanie, sorry about your dh's sister. It is too bad you can't helicopter over to see Toni, but sometimes that is just the way things work out, or don't. Sounds like you are progressing quite well with all your wips.

Barbara, that is an interesting fact about where the expression " ten foot pole" came from. Also, glad to hear that your therapies are giving you some pain relief. 
Your March clue looks great. Beads AND nupps, oh my! 

DeEtta, congrats on finishing all those hexagons! That is going to be wonderful when all put together.
Pg 34


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Depending on how choosy the hens are...what about the Can't-Can't? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I just managed to transfer files off of the portable device (phone...but it's not receiving internet locally) Don't know if they've changed their password...but I'll get other stuff later with another businesses' free Wi-Fi. I don't have to email any more files --> YAY!
> 
> This doily didn't take more than 2 days...it's a Ravelry sourced item...but written in an oriental symbol language...I vote for Chinese or Japanese. Who knows? I will verify this next Sunday with someone I know speaks at least 1 or more dialects of Chinese.


Fuuuuuuny, Karen. Your doily is stunning. :sm01:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

oh all this talk about blackberries! Yummy! I do remember picking them when a child. And of course getting pricked in the process, lol. Those and blueberries grew everywhere. We kids would saddle the horses and head up to the power lines as they were quite plentiful in the cleared transmission line pathways. Gosh, y'all are triggering some fond memories.

My grandmother's method for dealing with ants was boiling water too. I do not know how effective it was as they just seemed to pop up elsewhere, but they are rather prolific.

Nice doily Karen, beautiful work as always.

Key lime pie - should have said custard consistency instead of pudding. Thick like a flan. Although if you have never had flan my comparison is meaningless, lol. 

I'd love to fly everyone over to DeEtta's with a stop by JanetLee's for blackberries. We know DeEtta would make something wonderful to eat. Wouldn't that be a treat! She would probably make us sew up all those hexagons though  DeEtta, not that you want more cold, but I am hoping for a slow warm up for your area so your ground can handle the melt. 

I finished Toni's March installment yesterday but no pictures as yet. I fear for April, hoping Feb/Mar was not a warm-up to the big nupp pattern, lol. It is a pretty motif however.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've just shuffled through mom's recipe book, it's very old & fragile & some pages have fallen apart & I can't find her recipe but have found one I think is very similar except she never put meringue on it, she used whipped cream. I will have to ask my cousins if any of them have the original as all the older generation are gone
> 
> http://www.canadianliving.com/food/recipe/sour-cream-raisin-pie-1


My 1972 Mrs Beeton is getting like that, from over-use (my own) Sadly Mum's Recipe Bible vanished somewhere long ago, although I have my grandmother's almost unused Butterick Cookery Book that she got in NYC in 1911.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, your photos are absolutely stunning. :sm24:


I agree, they always are!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Depending on how choosy the hens are...what about the Can't-Can't? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I just managed to transfer files off of the portable device (phone...but it's not receiving internet locally) Don't know if they've changed their password...but I'll get other stuff later with another businesses' free Wi-Fi. I don't have to email any more files --> YAY!
> 
> This doily didn't take more than 2 days...it's a Ravelry sourced item...but written in an oriental symbol language...I vote for Chinese or Japanese. Who knows? I will verify this next Sunday with someone I know speaks at least 1 or more dialects of Chinese.


It's very pretty, Karen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> JanetLee, that is a lot of ants! I was bitten by a fire ant when we first moved to FL and that is when I found out I was allergic. My arm swelled up to twice its size! We did the pouring hot water down the nest and that got rid of them for us too.
> 
> Bev, I sure hope Gary doesn't have to go to jury duty. What a way to start out with your new job!
> 
> ...


I know the saying as 'wouldn't touch it with a ten foot barge pole' which I presume relates to the days when Britain shifted her freight on the canal system.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> oh all this talk about blackberries! Yummy! I do remember picking them when a child. And of course getting pricked in the process, lol. Those and blueberries grew everywhere. We kids would saddle the horses and head up to the power lines as they were quite plentiful in the cleared transmission line pathways. Gosh, y'all are triggering some fond memories.
> 
> My grandmother's method for dealing with ants was boiling water too. I do not know how effective it was as they just seemed to pop up elsewhere, but they are rather prolific.
> 
> ...


Do you have your rating for a Lear Jet? I don't want to miss out on the gathering, and that way we could collect Ros from Perth!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Lovely. Is the yarn a changing colors? Sure looks like it might be. Scarf is lovely and I agree -- sew 'm on!!!


Thanks! They are both solid colors except the Year of Texture scarf.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty, too bad you had to sew on the beads


Thanks, Bonnie. At least I didn't have to frog!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Love both of your scarves, Barbara. I frogged Toni's because I didn't like the yarn I was using and have knitted it again but using the yarn over/ bead chart for Feb and March - feeling all nupped out. I can do them fine, I like the look of them but just don't enjoy working them.


Thanks, Linda. I like making them over making bobbles but I'm with you, when I come to a row that has none, I'm reminded of how quickly straight knitting can be.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Depending on how choosy the hens are...what about the Can't-Can't? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I just managed to transfer files off of the portable device (phone...but it's not receiving internet locally) Don't know if they've changed their password...but I'll get other stuff later with another businesses' free Wi-Fi. I don't have to email any more files --> YAY!
> 
> This doily didn't take more than 2 days...it's a Ravelry sourced item...but written in an oriental symbol language...I vote for Chinese or Japanese. Who knows? I will verify this next Sunday with someone I know speaks at least 1 or more dialects of Chinese.


It didn't take YOU more than two days! I could see it taking me much longer. It is really pretty, Karen.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> JanetLee, that is a lot of ants! I was bitten by a fire ant when we first moved to FL and that is when I found out I was allergic. My arm swelled up to twice its size! We did the pouring hot water down the nest and that got rid of them for us too.
> 
> Bev, I sure hope Gary doesn't have to go to jury duty. What a way to start out with your new job!
> 
> ...


I don't know what I was thinking.....beads and nupps. I'd had those beads for a long time and thought the scarves would be a good use and the beads do outline the motif nicely.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> On the first day of spring, my true love sent to me..a pretty duck in a pond
> On the third day of spring, my true love sent to me...three turkeys courting..and a pretty duck in a pond.......
> On the twelfth day of spring my true love sent to me...twelve turtles sunning,.......three turkeys courting......and a pretty duck in a pond..............
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't resist!) :sm02: (& pretended the other 3 turkeys in the photo were hens)


Oh, Dell, you made my morning.  What fun!

No time to catch up this morning. See you all later.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My 1972 Mrs Beeton is getting like that, from over-use (my own) Sadly Mum's Recipe Bible vanished somewhere long ago, although I have my grandmother's almost unused Butterick Cookery Book that she got in NYC in 1911.


Old cookbooks are so much fun! I picked up a 1956 cookbook (not nearly as old as your grandmothers, lol) that has suggestions on making sure your hair is done and that you are wearing a nice dress when your husband comes home so that when you serve him a cocktail you will be appealing. It also has recipes if you are an 'after five' cook (they take less time).


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have your rating for a Lear Jet? I don't want to miss out on the gathering, and that way we could collect Ros from Perth!


I wish!! The Lear 23 is as close to a fighter jet as we civilians are going to get and still take passengers.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> They aren't too bad, the nupps that is. I decided to use a size 1 dpn on the return row and it makes it a lot easier.
> 
> Finished the April clue of Elizabeth's YOEL. I forgot to add all the beads, arrgh! Decided it would be easier to sew them on than rip 45 rows of knitting out.


Another beauty.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

kaixixang said:


> Depending on how choosy the hens are...what about the Can't-Can't? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I just managed to transfer files off of the portable device (phone...but it's not receiving internet locally) Don't know if they've changed their password...but I'll get other stuff later with another businesses' free Wi-Fi. I don't have to email any more files --> YAY!
> 
> This doily didn't take more than 2 days...it's a Ravelry sourced item...but written in an oriental symbol language...I vote for Chinese or Japanese. Who knows? I will verify this next Sunday with someone I know speaks at least 1 or more dialects of Chinese.


Very nice, Karen. Your crochet is superb.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Old cookbooks are so much fun! I picked up a 1956 cookbook (not nearly as old as your grandmothers, lol) that has suggestions on making sure your hair is done and that you are wearing a nice dress when your husband comes home so that when you serve him a cocktail you will be appealing. It also has recipes if you are an 'after five' cook (they take less time).


I love my cookbook collection. I may only use a few recipes from each- but there always is something of value to me, in them. That 'recipe' for pleasing your husband (!!!!!!!) reminds me of the instructions that used to come with sewing machines for how one must have make up on, good clothes, hair tidied, before getting the machine out to use!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

More great stuff happening on here. It must be Spring. Today the sky is wonderfully blue with just a few white puff balls. Of course it is roughly 30-degrees F but that is fine. I don't mind the cold (you just move a bit faster and work a bit harder) and the sky is so cheerful. Loved the Can/Can't turkey pictures and comments. Nice chuckle. And it would be a wonderful event if we could fashion a knitting conclave at my place. Away from the big cities, the phones, the sirens, the crowds. Between our houses, we have lots of bedrooms and about 80 acres for tents and sleeping bags. And yep, I'd be pleased to cook for all of you. Although those of you on a special diet may need to either tutor me or pitch in. We could lay in a store of wine and chocolate and even if you didn't fly with your needles, I have enough stash to keep us amused and plenty of needles. 

Well, back to earth. I started figuring out how to join all those hexs. Just before it was time for breakfast and a quick read here, I had finished all but 1 hex at the end of each row on the first 2 of 19 rows. I think it is going to be bright and I really like the join. It is a sort of braided join which is new to me and I doubt seriously if I'm doing it according to the pattern, but it will be consistent so It is the Pattern now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I wish!! The Lear 23 is as close to a fighter jet as we civilians are going to get and still take passengers.


LOL- it is a long standing joke in the family, that if My SIL was to come out to NZ again they would have to hire a Lear Jet! (she has three daughters and more than nine grandchildren).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> More great stuff happening on here. It must be Spring. Today the sky is wonderfully blue with just a few white puff balls. Of course it is roughly 30-degrees F but that is fine. I don't mind the cold (you just move a bit faster and work a bit harder) and the sky is so cheerful. Loved the Can/Can't turkey pictures and comments. Nice chuckle. And it would be a wonderful event if we could fashion a knitting conclave at my place. Away from the big cities, the phones, the sirens, the crowds. Between our houses, we have lots of bedrooms and about 80 acres for tents and sleeping bags. And yep, I'd be pleased to cook for all of you. Although those of you on a special diet may need to either tutor me or pitch in. We could lay in a store of wine and chocolate and even if you didn't fly with your needles, I have enough stash to keep us amused and plenty of needles.
> 
> Well, back to earth. I started figuring out how to join all those hexs. Just before it was time for breakfast and a quick read here, I had finished all but 1 hex at the end of each row on the first 2 of 19 rows. I think it is going to be bright and I really like the join. It is a sort of braided join which is new to me and I doubt seriously if I'm doing it according to the pattern, but it will be consistent so It is the Pattern now.


What fun it would be to be able to congregate!
The wine and chocolate sounds good!
I really like how the hexagons are going together.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> More great stuff happening on here. It must be Spring. Today the sky is wonderfully blue with just a few white puff balls. Of course it is roughly 30-degrees F but that is fine. I don't mind the cold (you just move a bit faster and work a bit harder) and the sky is so cheerful. Loved the Can/Can't turkey pictures and comments. Nice chuckle. And it would be a wonderful event if we could fashion a knitting conclave at my place. Away from the big cities, the phones, the sirens, the crowds. Between our houses, we have lots of bedrooms and about 80 acres for tents and sleeping bags. And yep, I'd be pleased to cook for all of you. Although those of you on a special diet may need to either tutor me or pitch in. We could lay in a store of wine and chocolate and even if you didn't fly with your needles, I have enough stash to keep us amused and plenty of needles.
> 
> Well, back to earth. I started figuring out how to join all those hexs. Just before it was time for breakfast and a quick read here, I had finished all but 1 hex at the end of each row on the first 2 of 19 rows. I think it is going to be bright and I really like the join. It is a sort of braided join which is new to me and I doubt seriously if I'm doing it according to the pattern, but it will be consistent so It is the Pattern now.


That is looking good. It's a bit of a fiddly join, but a pretty one. I used it with longer chains on an afghan that I'd crocheted in round motifs.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know the saying as 'wouldn't touch it with a ten foot barge pole' which I presume relates to the days when Britain shifted her freight on the canal system.


 :sm24: :sm24: That is my understanding too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful jacket, Ann.

Sue


annweb said:


> Made this little jacket for GGd2 .Simple but effective .Oge designed it .I particularly liked the raglan shaping with a design.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Linda. I like making them over making bobbles but I'm with you, when I come to a row that has none, I'm reminded of how quickly straight knitting can be.


 :sm24: That little sigh of relief.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: That is my understanding too.


Glad to have confirmation of that!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> More great stuff happening on here. It must be Spring. Today the sky is wonderfully blue with just a few white puff balls. Of course it is roughly 30-degrees F but that is fine. I don't mind the cold (you just move a bit faster and work a bit harder) and the sky is so cheerful. Loved the Can/Can't turkey pictures and comments. Nice chuckle. And it would be a wonderful event if we could fashion a knitting conclave at my place. Away from the big cities, the phones, the sirens, the crowds. Between our houses, we have lots of bedrooms and about 80 acres for tents and sleeping bags. And yep, I'd be pleased to cook for all of you. Although those of you on a special diet may need to either tutor me or pitch in. We could lay in a store of wine and chocolate and even if you didn't fly with your needles, I have enough stash to keep us amused and plenty of needles.
> 
> Well, back to earth. I started figuring out how to join all those hexs. Just before it was time for breakfast and a quick read here, I had finished all but 1 hex at the end of each row on the first 2 of 19 rows. I think it is going to be bright and I really like the join. It is a sort of braided join which is new to me and I doubt seriously if I'm doing it according to the pattern, but it will be consistent so It is the Pattern now.


That is a very attractive join, DeEtta.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nearly 4 30 am., here- really must go and lie down again- no good being up half the night. (drawn to the computer and KP, but this morning also wanted to get the banking done, so I knew how little I must survive on for the next two weeks. (fortnight)).


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, those hexagons look great. Can't wait to see them all joined together.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Key lime pie is another of my favorites. Actually thing I prefer pie to cake and although occasionally I love coconut cream pie I generally prefer fruit pieces: blackberry or marionberry being my favorite, but almost any fruit pie will do. Typically rhubarb pie is too sweet for my taste also so I mix rhubarb with strawberries or other fruit.
> 
> Well, enough of thinking about pies; since I haven't had my breakfast yet, the thought is making me outrageously hungry and for the wrong things..... Shame on me.
> 
> Last night I finished up my hexagons, all 181 of them. This morning I tried laying them out on the dining room table and found, much to my amusement, 2 which where 5 sided rather than 6. So had to redo those 2. Have all the hexs on the table now and have been playing the block repositioning game. Decided that I'd leave them on the table throughout the day and change to my heart's content. Then tomorrow start the process of joining. I'm going to add another round to each hex and then do a crocheted join. I plan on using Caron Simply Soft's OffWhite which I think looks more like a very pale yellow. Think when this is done, it will probably look vibrant and perky -- maybe something like a flower garden gone amuck. Surely used a lot of yardage and reduced my stash as well as that of two friends who contributed some of the colors.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> More great stuff happening on here. It must be Spring. Today the sky is wonderfully blue with just a few white puff balls. Of course it is roughly 30-degrees F but that is fine. I don't mind the cold (you just move a bit faster and work a bit harder) and the sky is so cheerful. Loved the Can/Can't turkey pictures and comments. Nice chuckle. And it would be a wonderful event if we could fashion a knitting conclave at my place. Away from the big cities, the phones, the sirens, the crowds. Between our houses, we have lots of bedrooms and about 80 acres for tents and sleeping bags. And yep, I'd be pleased to cook for all of you. Although those of you on a special diet may need to either tutor me or pitch in. We could lay in a store of wine and chocolate and even if you didn't fly with your needles, I have enough stash to keep us amused and plenty of needles.
> 
> Well, back to earth. I started figuring out how to join all those hexs. Just before it was time for breakfast and a quick read here, I had finished all but 1 hex at the end of each row on the first 2 of 19 rows. I think it is going to be bright and I really like the join. It is a sort of braided join which is new to me and I doubt seriously if I'm doing it according to the pattern, but it will be consistent so It is the Pattern now.


Looking great :sm24:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> More great stuff happening on here. It must be Spring. Today the sky is wonderfully blue with just a few white puff balls. Of course it is roughly 30-degrees F but that is fine. I don't mind the cold (you just move a bit faster and work a bit harder) and the sky is so cheerful. Loved the Can/Can't turkey pictures and comments. Nice chuckle. And it would be a wonderful event if we could fashion a knitting conclave at my place. Away from the big cities, the phones, the sirens, the crowds. Between our houses, we have lots of bedrooms and about 80 acres for tents and sleeping bags. And yep, I'd be pleased to cook for all of you. Although those of you on a special diet may need to either tutor me or pitch in. We could lay in a store of wine and chocolate and even if you didn't fly with your needles, I have enough stash to keep us amused and plenty of needles.
> 
> Well, back to earth. I started figuring out how to join all those hexs. Just before it was time for breakfast and a quick read here, I had finished all but 1 hex at the end of each row on the first 2 of 19 rows. I think it is going to be bright and I really like the join. It is a sort of braided join which is new to me and I doubt seriously if I'm doing it according to the pattern, but it will be consistent so It is the Pattern now.


Very nice!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, that is funny! Yes, long sleeves, long pants, and a hat also comes in handy! Hubby is the one who gets all the stains on him. I just doesn't wash off of me and I have funny looking hands for a while! And yes, this is prime blackberry country. Still have not made it into wine yet though. I tried, but it didn't work out the first time.



Belle1 said:


> but blackberries without the seeds just aren't blackberries....... Got to have stained hands and seeds in the teeth for a satisfying experience. Love to come by, but we are a couple of miles apart. Now if Melanie was on our side of the continent maybe we could solve that small obstacle.
> 
> Goodness, you probably thought I lost a couple of screws and/or nuts. I thought I was answering Bonnie and then realized it was janetLee. You live in prime blackberry country. When I lived on the Puget Sound we had the BEST..... I'll never forget a friends of mine who had never been berry picking and decided to join us for a gathering. She showed up in white pedal pushers and a white sleeveless top. After we stopped guffawing, we raided my teenage sons closet and got her dressed properly in long sleeved, long pants made out of heavy materials. She learned quickly and became a dyed-in-the-wool convert.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've just shuffled through mom's recipe book, it's very old & fragile & some pages have fallen apart & I can't find her recipe but have found one I think is very similar except she never put meringue on it, she used whipped cream. I will have to ask my cousins if any of them have the original as all the older generation are gone
> 
> http://www.canadianliving.com/food/recipe/sour-cream-raisin-pie-1


Oh my, thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Depending on how choosy the hens are...what about the Can't-Can't? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I just managed to transfer files off of the portable device (phone...but it's not receiving internet locally) Don't know if they've changed their password...but I'll get other stuff later with another businesses' free Wi-Fi. I don't have to email any more files --> YAY!
> 
> This doily didn't take more than 2 days...it's a Ravelry sourced item...but written in an oriental symbol language...I vote for Chinese or Japanese. Who knows? I will verify this next Sunday with someone I know speaks at least 1 or more dialects of Chinese.


Beautiful! Wow :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Everyone could get together for a great visit! That would be a lot of fuel though. But think of all the good food that would also show up!



MissMelba said:


> oh all this talk about blackberries! Yummy! I do remember picking them when a child. And of course getting pricked in the process, lol. Those and blueberries grew everywhere. We kids would saddle the horses and head up to the power lines as they were quite plentiful in the cleared transmission line pathways. Gosh, y'all are triggering some fond memories.
> 
> My grandmother's method for dealing with ants was boiling water too. I do not know how effective it was as they just seemed to pop up elsewhere, but they are rather prolific.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have your rating for a Lear Jet? I don't want to miss out on the gathering, and that way we could collect Ros from Perth!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is looking great! You have a lot of patience to be putting that together.



Belle1 said:


> More great stuff happening on here. It must be Spring. Today the sky is wonderfully blue with just a few white puff balls. Of course it is roughly 30-degrees F but that is fine. I don't mind the cold (you just move a bit faster and work a bit harder) and the sky is so cheerful. Loved the Can/Can't turkey pictures and comments. Nice chuckle. And it would be a wonderful event if we could fashion a knitting conclave at my place. Away from the big cities, the phones, the sirens, the crowds. Between our houses, we have lots of bedrooms and about 80 acres for tents and sleeping bags. And yep, I'd be pleased to cook for all of you. Although those of you on a special diet may need to either tutor me or pitch in. We could lay in a store of wine and chocolate and even if you didn't fly with your needles, I have enough stash to keep us amused and plenty of needles.
> 
> Well, back to earth. I started figuring out how to join all those hexs. Just before it was time for breakfast and a quick read here, I had finished all but 1 hex at the end of each row on the first 2 of 19 rows. I think it is going to be bright and I really like the join. It is a sort of braided join which is new to me and I doubt seriously if I'm doing it according to the pattern, but it will be consistent so It is the Pattern now.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nearly 4 30 am., here- really must go and lie down again- no good being up half the night. (drawn to the computer and KP, but this morning also wanted to get the banking done, so I knew how little I must survive on for the next two weeks. (fortnight)).


Sweet dreams for this part of your "night". I am still trying to decide which "recipe" to use first on the ants. Maybe a different one for each nest to figure out which works best. But, the temperature is in the 30s and they are not out much yet. I want to make sure they are "working" before I dose them. That way more will get into the nest I am hoping.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Depending on how choosy the hens are...what about the Can't-Can't? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I just managed to transfer files off of the portable device (phone...but it's not receiving internet locally) Don't know if they've changed their password...but I'll get other stuff later with another businesses' free Wi-Fi. I don't have to email any more files --> YAY!
> 
> This doily didn't take more than 2 days...it's a Ravelry sourced item...but written in an oriental symbol language...I vote for Chinese or Japanese. Who knows? I will verify this next Sunday with someone I know speaks at least 1 or more dialects of Chinese.


Very pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> More great stuff happening on here. It must be Spring. Today the sky is wonderfully blue with just a few white puff balls. Of course it is roughly 30-degrees F but that is fine. I don't mind the cold (you just move a bit faster and work a bit harder) and the sky is so cheerful. Loved the Can/Can't turkey pictures and comments. Nice chuckle. And it would be a wonderful event if we could fashion a knitting conclave at my place. Away from the big cities, the phones, the sirens, the crowds. Between our houses, we have lots of bedrooms and about 80 acres for tents and sleeping bags. And yep, I'd be pleased to cook for all of you. Although those of you on a special diet may need to either tutor me or pitch in. We could lay in a store of wine and chocolate and even if you didn't fly with your needles, I have enough stash to keep us amused and plenty of needles.
> 
> Well, back to earth. I started figuring out how to join all those hexs. Just before it was time for breakfast and a quick read here, I had finished all but 1 hex at the end of each row on the first 2 of 19 rows. I think it is going to be bright and I really like the join. It is a sort of braided join which is new to me and I doubt seriously if I'm doing it according to the pattern, but it will be consistent so It is the Pattern now.


That looks good, seems to b going together quite quickly


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just posted this on the Tea Party, but I think it applies to our endeavours as well!

Every innovation starts with imitation!
Dr. Pavan Soni on LinkedIn
"Good artists copy, great artists steal." - Pablo Picasso


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sweet dreams for this part of your "night". I am still trying to decide which "recipe" to use first on the ants. Maybe a different one for each nest to figure out which works best. But, the temperature is in the 30s and they are not out much yet. I want to make sure they are "working" before I dose them. That way more will get into the nest I am hoping.


I wish I could dream - that would mean I had reached REM sleep.
Good luck with your twin ant hills.
Makes me think of Enders Game (Orson Scott Card)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Got a really nice surprise in the mail today. It is a little accessory bag and kit from HiyaHiya, all the way from China.

It was a prize from a shawl I knit before Christmas.

Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wonderful pictures Bev. How great to get the turkeys with their tails out like that. The duck is such a pretty color. And so many turtles in a row! 

Barbara, your April clue is looking great. You were fast off the block with that one!

Melanie, glad to hear your sil's prognosis is good. It is good she has the support of family to help her get through. 

Wow Karen, that is beautiful work and I can't believe how fast you crocheted it!

Barbara, you are right. The beads really do outline the nupps beautifully. It's just such a lot to do! 

Linda, I really like the yo/bead version of the pattern. Looking forward to seeing yours. 

That join looks great DeEtta. 

What a nice surprise that was Sue. Looks like a lot of useful goodies. 

Wow, I think I actually caught up this time. It is a very rainy day today so I am not able to get outside to do the fun yard work. But I do get to pay inside! I am busy working on Toni's test knit, so everything else is on the back burner for now. 

I did get an interesting picture of the clouds last night. I love the way the colors are layered. Seems like it would mae a pretty afghan.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Another beauty.


Thank you, Dell.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> More great stuff happening on here. It must be Spring. Today the sky is wonderfully blue with just a few white puff balls. Of course it is roughly 30-degrees F but that is fine. I don't mind the cold (you just move a bit faster and work a bit harder) and the sky is so cheerful. Loved the Can/Can't turkey pictures and comments. Nice chuckle. And it would be a wonderful event if we could fashion a knitting conclave at my place. Away from the big cities, the phones, the sirens, the crowds. Between our houses, we have lots of bedrooms and about 80 acres for tents and sleeping bags. And yep, I'd be pleased to cook for all of you. Although those of you on a special diet may need to either tutor me or pitch in. We could lay in a store of wine and chocolate and even if you didn't fly with your needles, I have enough stash to keep us amused and plenty of needles.
> 
> Well, back to earth. I started figuring out how to join all those hexs. Just before it was time for breakfast and a quick read here, I had finished all but 1 hex at the end of each row on the first 2 of 19 rows. I think it is going to be bright and I really like the join. It is a sort of braided join which is new to me and I doubt seriously if I'm doing it according to the pattern, but it will be consistent so It is the Pattern now.


That is a really pretty join, DeEtta.

LP Live at DeEtta's. Now that would be fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Got a really nice surprise in the mail today. It is a little accessory bag and kit from HiyaHiya, all the way from China.
> 
> It was a prize from a shawl I knit before Christmas.
> 
> Sue


Goodness me, Sue what a lovely prize- looks so useful all the bits and pieces!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wonderful pictures Bev. How great to get the turkeys with their tails out like that. The duck is such a pretty color. And so many turtles in a row!
> 
> Barbara, your April clue is looking great. You were fast off the block with that one!
> 
> ...


The photo of the clouds is rather lovely- I too like the gradation of tone/colour.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just posted this on the Tea Party, but I think it applies to our endeavours as well!
> 
> Every innovation starts with imitation!
> Dr. Pavan Soni on LinkedIn
> "Good artists copy, great artists steal." - Pablo Picasso


Like that quote! I just get inspiration from what I see! What is that called I wonder?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wish I could dream - that would mean I had reached REM sleep.
> Good luck with your twin ant hills.
> Makes me think of Enders Game (Orson Scott Card)


That was a good series, and yes, that was brought to my mind also.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Got a really nice surprise in the mail today. It is a little accessory bag and kit from HiyaHiya, all the way from China.
> 
> It was a prize from a shawl I knit before Christmas.
> 
> Sue


Very nice :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a few to transfer to computer now. Quite a number are attractive to Mom...not that I had that in mind while selection and download proceeded. I like pineapples and I have about 9-11 more Ravelry 'pages' to divide and email to Yahoo. At least things are speeding up.

Surprisingly there is a little program that is present on THIS portable that enabled me to find the 'download' folder and grab the files directly. Now I can grab everything needed --> including needed desktop computer files!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those colors would also make a lovely shawl, sweater, etc! Great picture!



sisu said:


> Wonderful pictures Bev. How great to get the turkeys with their tails out like that. The duck is such a pretty color. And so many turtles in a row!
> 
> Barbara, your April clue is looking great. You were fast off the block with that one!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Like that quote! I just get inspiration from what I see! What is that called I wonder?


Imitation of Nature?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That was a good series, and yes, that was brought to my mind also.


I don't read much Science Fiction, but I do enjoy Orson Scott Card.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Got a really nice surprise in the mail today. It is a little accessory bag and kit from HiyaHiya, all the way from China.
> 
> It was a prize from a shawl I knit before Christmas.
> 
> Sue


That was a lovely prize. Well done!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn I love those moody clouds :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, Had to go back to look. I missed the quote. I wonder where the creation part comes in. I certainly do a lot of imitating! 
I am not familiar with the Enders. 

Thanks Julie, JanetLee, and Norma. I do get fascinated with clouds sometimes. 

Karen, sounds like you're getting more efficient at grabbing new patterns. Does your mom crochet doilies too?


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Like that quote! I just get inspiration from what I see! What is that called I wonder?


Creativity!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

sisu said:


> Wonderful pictures Bev. How great to get the turkeys with their tails out like that. The duck is such a pretty color. And so many turtles in a row!
> 
> Barbara, your April clue is looking great. You were fast off the block with that one!
> 
> ...


Those clouds are striking; gradients in those colors would be pretty.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

britgirl said:


> Got a really nice surprise in the mail today. It is a little accessory bag and kit from HiyaHiya, all the way from China.
> 
> It was a prize from a shawl I knit before Christmas.
> 
> Sue


Nice--and handily useful.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

kaixixang said:


> I have a few to transfer to computer now. Quite a number are attractive to Mom...not that I had that in mind while selection and download proceeded. I like pineapples and I have about 9-11 more Ravelry 'pages' to divide and email to Yahoo. At least things are speeding up.
> 
> Surprisingly there is a little program that is present on THIS portable that enabled me to find the 'download' folder and grab the files directly. Now I can grab everything needed --> including needed desktop computer files!


Glad those downloads & transfers are going more smoothly for you.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm mulling over getting copies of EZ's Knitter's Almanac, & Workshop. Amazon has vendors of used books who list them both for reasonable prices. Will let the thought simmer for awhile--and then get them, bookaholic that I am! :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Got a really nice surprise in the mail today. It is a little accessory bag and kit from HiyaHiya, all the way from China.
> 
> It was a prize from a shawl I knit before Christmas.
> 
> Sue


That is a nice prize, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wonderful pictures Bev. How great to get the turkeys with their tails out like that. The duck is such a pretty color. And so many turtles in a row!
> 
> Barbara, your April clue is looking great. You were fast off the block with that one!
> 
> ...


Nice photo. talking of photos I need to post a couple over the next couple of days, maybe, unless the weather stays fine and warm in which case I too will be playing in the garden.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, Had to go back to look. I missed the quote. I wonder where the creation part comes in. I certainly do a lot of imitating!
> I am not familiar with the Enders.
> 
> Thanks Julie, JanetLee, and Norma. I do get fascinated with clouds sometimes.
> ...


I think the point is, Caryn, that it is hard to be a total original. I know Picasso for instance, borrowed a lot of ideas, colour schemes etc, from Vanuatu Artifacts, for one, never acknowledged it- so that to my mind is creative theft. 
The books are I think generally known as Enders Game- it's a very long time since I read the series.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> I'm mulling over getting copies of EZ's Knitter's Almanac, & Workshop. Amazon has vendors of used books who list them both for reasonable prices. Will let the thought simmer for awhile--and then get them, bookaholic that I am! :sm01:


I love Zimmermann's books so I think this is a great idea. You might want to also check www.thriftbooks.com. If they have the books, they are relatively inexpensive and shipping is low or non-existent.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Sue -- what a treat to get such a nice bag with goodies. And Caryn -- I share your love of the clouds. Beautiful coloring.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Dell, Tanya, Barbara, Melanie, JanetLee, Bonnie, Ann, Norma, Linda, Julie, DeEtta, and Caryn. The turkeys are displaying, trying to get some hens for their flock.  They will also display if they think something is threatening their flock.

Barbara, wonderful progress on your YOEL. Love the color. Sewing is better than ripping any day.

Melanie, glad to hear of the good prognosis for you SIL. A good attitude helps many things.

Karen, another lovely doily!

DeEtta, I love your day dream of a LP meet up. Sounds so lovely.  And, my your hook must fly. Look how many you have connected. Looks great.

Lovely prize, Sue. What fun!

Love the talk about old cookbooks. I have my grandmother's cookbook. My aunt gave it to me. It is handwritten.  She has one recipe in there that calls for half an egg shell of milk. 

Gorgeous photo, Caryn. Would make a lovely color change in yarn. 

Gary did not get chosen for jury duty. Thanks for all your lovely comments on that count. We are both happy on that one.

Had a meeting with my new boss this morning. Just a wonderful understanding and fun guy. Good at what he does. They are going to be a pleasure to work for. We start Weds afternoon. We will be cleaning Weds and Fri. Looking forward to getting this knocked down and running smoothly.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bev -- glad things are working out so well. What a relief, I'm sure. As always please keep your eyes peeled for more great shots, pleeeeeze.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bev -- glad things are working out so well. What a relief, I'm sure. As always please keep your eyes peeled for more great shots, pleeeeeze.


I would second DeEtta's sentiments! So glad it looks like the new job will be a really good one!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> I love Zimmermann's books so I think this is a great idea. You might want to also check www.thriftbooks.com. If they have the books, they are relatively inexpensive and shipping is low or non-existent.


Thank you for the link. Unfortunately, they are out of stock on the "Workshop", but do have one of the "Almanac" at present. Depending on shipping costs, one on Amazon might be cheaper--and both are listed; will dither a bit longer. I like her method of giving direction on how to proceed with projects with a formula for doing so, and picking your own stitch patterns.........as you did with teaching us the Shetland shawl (Her influence there?). Not to say that I object to specific patterns - there are some things I'm not experienced enough to do without such directions, that just say "me, make me".


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

DeEtta - that is a great join. It does not matter if you are doing it 'correctly'. 

Sue - nice prize, lots of goodies there.

Caryn - love the cloud picture. I am currently working with a skein that has those same colors, although not as pretty looking as your clouds.

Bev - glad to hear things are working out for you.


Chat with y'all tomorrow.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Dell, Tanya, Barbara, Melanie, JanetLee, Bonnie, Ann, Norma, Linda, Julie, DeEtta, and Caryn. The turkeys are displaying, trying to get some hens for their flock.  They will also display if they think something is threatening their flock.
> 
> Barbara, wonderful progress on your YOEL. Love the color. Sewing is better than ripping any day.
> 
> ...


Glad your meeting went well, and the new boss seems compatible--and that DH will be available, rather than having to work around jury duty.

Keep posting pics when you have time; you do such a lovely job capturing what you're shooting; you have a great eye for composition. Love to see the progress with the cranes.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Thank you for the link. Unfortunately, they are out of stock on the "Workshop", but do have one of the "Almanac" at present. Depending on shipping costs, one on Amazon might be cheaper--and both are listed; will dither a bit longer. I like her method of giving direction on how to proceed with projects with a formula for doing so, and picking your own stitch patterns.........as you did with teaching us the Shetland shawl (Her influence there?). Not to say that I object to specific patterns - there are some things I'm not experienced enough to do without such directions, that just say "me, make me".


You are probably right, Del. I feel in love with the freedom that Elizabeth promotes in her knitting. Up until I encountered her, I slavishly attempted to follow someone else's patterns, but had to rework all the math since my gauge rarely matches what is stated. She is correct -- knitting should be fun and an adventure. There are some basic concepts, but once you master those let you imagination be your guide. I'm sure that you will enjoy both books.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> More great stuff happening on here. It must be Spring. Today the sky is wonderfully blue with just a few white puff balls. Of course it is roughly 30-degrees F but that is fine. I don't mind the cold (you just move a bit faster and work a bit harder) and the sky is so cheerful. Loved the Can/Can't turkey pictures and comments. Nice chuckle. And it would be a wonderful event if we could fashion a knitting conclave at my place. Away from the big cities, the phones, the sirens, the crowds. Between our houses, we have lots of bedrooms and about 80 acres for tents and sleeping bags. And yep, I'd be pleased to cook for all of you. Although those of you on a special diet may need to either tutor me or pitch in. We could lay in a store of wine and chocolate and even if you didn't fly with your needles, I have enough stash to keep us amused and plenty of needles.
> 
> Well, back to earth. I started figuring out how to join all those hexs. Just before it was time for breakfast and a quick read here, I had finished all but 1 hex at the end of each row on the first 2 of 19 rows. I think it is going to be bright and I really like the join. It is a sort of braided join which is new to me and I doubt seriously if I'm doing it according to the pattern, but it will be consistent so It is the Pattern now.


This is turning out so nice. I don't know how you whipped them up so fast and the join is beautiful. Very pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChristmasTree said:


> This is turning out so nice. I don't know how you whipped them up so fast and the join is beautiful. Very pretty.


Welcome! I don't think you've posted on the Lace Party before, hope you will tell us a little about yourself! And what you are knitting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> I'm mulling over getting copies of EZ's Knitter's Almanac, & Workshop. Amazon has vendors of used books who list them both for reasonable prices. Will let the thought simmer for awhile--and then get them, bookaholic that I am! :sm01:


I've been using the local library rather than buying books the last few years but our stupid provincial government has gutted the library budget-60% cut in funding so I doubt it will be able to stay open much longer. It's the craziest thing I've heard in a long time


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been using the local library rather than buying books the last few years but our stupid provincial government has gutted the library budget-60% cut in funding so I doubt it will be able to stay open much longer. It's the craziest thing I've heard in a long time


I was able to get copies of "Knitting Without Tears" & "Almanac" from the library. Made notes from "Tears", & read on Amazon about what's included in "Workbook"...it looks interesting. It's a shame funding has been cut there. We had to go through a scare that the state was going to cut funding here. Not pretty. The systems throughout the state pulled together statistics to show that usage was not decreasing! & demand was still there.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

ChristmasTree said:


> This is turning out so nice. I don't know how you whipped them up so fast and the join is beautiful. Very pretty.


Welcome. Join in whenever you like with the conversations; we like photos--of FOs, WIPs, and other things in your life!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:



> Thanks, Dell, Tanya, Barbara, Melanie, JanetLee, Bonnie, Ann, Norma, Linda, Julie, DeEtta, and Caryn. The turkeys are displaying, trying to get some hens for their flock.  They will also display if they think something is threatening their flock.
> 
> Barbara, wonderful progress on your YOEL. Love the color. Sewing is better than ripping any day.
> 
> ...


Thanks on the YOEL, Bev. It sounds like a good start to the new job. So much nicer when the people you are working with are a pleasure. And you don't have to worry about going it alone with Gary not getting selected for jury duty.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Got a really nice surprise in the mail today. It is a little accessory bag and kit from HiyaHiya, all the way from China.
> 
> It was a prize from a shawl I knit before Christmas.
> 
> Sue


That is a lovely surprise, Sue, and nicely filled with goodies.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

ChristmasTree said:


> This is turning out so nice. I don't know how you whipped them up so fast and the join is beautiful. Very pretty.


Thanks, ChristmasTree. I think the answer is mostly rotten weather. I'd rather stay inside, be warm and productive.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Belle1 said:


> More great stuff happening on here. It must be Spring. Today the sky is wonderfully blue with just a few white puff balls. Of course it is roughly 30-degrees F but that is fine. I don't mind the cold (you just move a bit faster and work a bit harder) and the sky is so cheerful. Loved the Can/Can't turkey pictures and comments. Nice chuckle. And it would be a wonderful event if we could fashion a knitting conclave at my place. Away from the big cities, the phones, the sirens, the crowds. Between our houses, we have lots of bedrooms and about 80 acres for tents and sleeping bags. And yep, I'd be pleased to cook for all of you. Although those of you on a special diet may need to either tutor me or pitch in. We could lay in a store of wine and chocolate and even if you didn't fly with your needles, I have enough stash to keep us amused and plenty of needles.
> 
> Well, back to earth. I started figuring out how to join all those hexs. Just before it was time for breakfast and a quick read here, I had finished all but 1 hex at the end of each row on the first 2 of 19 rows. I think it is going to be bright and I really like the join. It is a sort of braided join which is new to me and I doubt seriously if I'm doing it according to the pattern, but it will be consistent so It is the Pattern now.


Hi Belle 1, I'm not on often. Work gets in the way. A Woodstock for KP made me laugh! Yarn, needles, chocolate and wine spread out everywhere !

I like the way You're joining the hexagons together. It's attractive. The white and purples and pinks are refreshing and spring like!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the point is, Caryn, that it is hard to be a total original. I know Picasso for instance, borrowed a lot of ideas, colour schemes etc, from Vanuatu Artifacts, for one, never acknowledged it- so that to my mind is creative theft.
> The books are I think generally known as Enders Game- it's a very long time since I read the series.


It was an excellent series. The author later went on and expanded on the original series with books before the wars and afterwards. It would be fascinating to have some of his "future" come true. Some of his inventions were way out there, but seemed totally plasable (sp) in context. Man, I need to find my dictionary! My spelling is horrible this morning.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

It really is great when things fall into place like this for you. :sm24:



eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Dell, Tanya, Barbara, Melanie, JanetLee, Bonnie, Ann, Norma, Linda, Julie, DeEtta, and Caryn. The turkeys are displaying, trying to get some hens for their flock.  They will also display if they think something is threatening their flock.
> 
> Barbara, wonderful progress on your YOEL. Love the color. Sewing is better than ripping any day.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Imitation of Nature?


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> It was an excellent series. The author later went on and expanded on the original series with books before the wars and afterwards. It would be fascinating to have some of his "future" come true. Some of his inventions were way out there, but seemed totally plasable (sp) in context. Man, I need to find my dictionary! My spelling is horrible this morning.


Winnie the Pooh " my spelling is wobbly but is it beautiful spelling" :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

This is my second attempt. So it will be shorter.

Thanks all for wonderful comments on our new job. We start tomorrow. I'm really looking forward to getting started.

Welcome, ChristmasTree.

Trying to send you all a picture with a watermark. Been thinking of the comment made that all photos are automatically posted on KP. It you all want a photo without the watermark. Let me know and I will email it to you. Haven't been able to do it yet without a huge blob of letters across the photo. Must run will try later


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> It was an excellent series. The author later went on and expanded on the original series with books before the wars and afterwards. It would be fascinating to have some of his "future" come true. Some of his inventions were way out there, but seemed totally plasable (sp) in context. Man, I need to find my dictionary! My spelling is horrible this morning.


I really must try to track him down in the public library system. I keep my Dad's Little Oxford Dictionary that he used for his Crossword Puzzles, right here by the laptop, to check when I am uncertain. One day it will be unusable- the spine is all but wrecked! But it is a nice keepsake.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Winnie the Pooh " my spelling is wobbly but is it beautiful spelling" :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, I checked out New pictures and they can be downloaded, but only the size that KP posts them 2" x 2"

Here's one of my latest favorites.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, I checked out New pictures and they can be downloaded, but only the size that KP posts them 2" x 2"
> 
> Here's one of my latest favorites.


He looks a little wary to me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> He looks a little wary to me.


But he is very handsome.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Isn't he a beauty!!!


eshlemania said:


> Ok, I checked out New pictures and they can be downloaded, but only the size that KP posts them 2" x 2"
> 
> Here's one of my latest favorites.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, I checked out New pictures and they can be downloaded, but only the size that KP posts them 2" x 2"
> 
> Here's one of my latest favorites.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, The Chocolate Dude sounds like a great place with yummy stuff. Your YOEL looks wonderful. The beads do help the nupps to stand out.
> 
> Melanie, so sorry to hear of you SIL. And you are right to be with your DH at this time. Sometimes things just don't work out.
> 
> ...


Beautiful spring pictures Bev. As I write this the spring peepers are making a racket outside for the second night in a row. I believe there is a pond in the woods behind the neighbors house. I did still manage to find an apartment on the country side of things. Thank goodness. The duck could have partial albinism. There is a word for that in animals but I just can't remember what it is. 
Pg. 37


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Winnie the Pooh " my spelling is wobbly but is it beautiful spelling" :sm24:


I like that! :sm08: :sm11:


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome! I just happened upon the lace party when I was looking at the new option to view new pictures. I am enjoying reading about and seeing pictures of what everyone is doing and the beautiful scenery.
Right now I am knitting Dotted Rays http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dotted-rays-self-striping 
I am in the process of 'tinking'. The holes were supposed to line up but they didn't. I think I did too many rows before the pattern row. It's not a hard pattern but I'm always trying to figure out a way to keep track of where I am without counting. Big mistake. I usually have several projects going at once. I'm working on a double strand baby blanket, hats for the homeless, and trying to get some sewing done. 
I knitted and crocheted a little in high school but picked it up again about 10 years ago, I can't believe it's been that long. I knit mostly simple things. I've learned so much from this site and the internet. 
I've been spending the last week and a half taking care of my mom. She hit her shoulder and head getting out of bed in the middle of the night and was in so much pain and so disoriented she called 911 and then they called me. She was fine the first day but she woke up dizzy the next day. Went to the Dr. again, more tests, by the afternoon she was fine. It's now a week later, we went to the Dr. today for a followup appointment and have been given another list of things to do. 
I am thankful that I have my knitting to keep me sane and occupied during Dr. visits, and of course, that my mom is on the mend. 
I can't easily post pictures but will try and get my son to do it for me since he's on spring break


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really must try to track him down in the public library system. I keep my Dad's Little Oxford Dictionary that he used for his Crossword Puzzles, right here by the laptop, to check when I am uncertain. One day it will be unusable- the spine is all but wrecked! But it is a nice keepsake.


With the desktop computer I have the dictionary with just spellings that I bought when I was in the Army. It has all those words in it that most people mix up, like their, there, they're. And the words that end in -ible, -able, etc. When I am on the lap top I would need to find the big Oxford dictionary to check a spelling. Too lazy to go over and get it I think! :sm12:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, I checked out New pictures and they can be downloaded, but only the size that KP posts them 2" x 2"
> 
> Here's one of my latest favorites.


Beautiful! The focus is wonderful and the edges fading back. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Welcome to this lovely group of folks! Sorry to hear about your mother. Hope she is mending well and things get back to "normal". Yes, knitting, crocheting, etc., keeps a lot of us sane. A lovely thing to have with a person when in the "hurry up and wait" mode of doctor's offices.



ChristmasTree said:


> Thank you for the welcome! I just happened upon the lace party when I was looking at the new option to view new pictures. I am enjoying reading about and seeing pictures of what everyone is doing and the beautiful scenery.
> Right now I am knitting Dotted Rays http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dotted-rays-self-striping
> I am in the process of 'tinking'. The holes were supposed to line up but they didn't. I think I did too many rows before the pattern row. It's not a hard pattern but I'm always trying to figure out a way to keep track of where I am without counting. Big mistake. I usually have several projects going at once. I'm working on a double strand baby blanket, hats for the homeless, and trying to get some sewing done.
> I knitted and crocheted a little in high school but picked it up again about 10 years ago, I can't believe it's been that long. I knit mostly simple things. I've learned so much from this site and the internet.
> ...


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

This is what I have so far of the bookmarks in the most recent lace party project. I will continue on, this is just what I have right now. Still thinking I will attach them to white fabric, either in a long row (depending on how many I get done before I have to move on) or in smaller groups. I wanted everyone to see the fabric I would like to use as sashing. It has a navy background with some wonderful bright colors in the flowers and leaves. I have some additional colors of size 10 thread to use, a medium green, a nice golden yellow that doesn't make me gag, and a slightly brighter medium blue. The only bookmark not made with size 10 crochet thread is the one on the far left. It was made with a Bon Bon by Lion brand that is a hot pink with a strand of "tinsel" wrapped around it. The one pictured on the far right may not make it into the quilt. Too many colors....I don't like the way it looks with the fabric, and the pattern is almost impossible to see because of the colors of the variegated thread. The "knit 3 together through the back loop" (flourish) almost made me loose my religion, but otherwise, I'm doing pretty well with the size 10 crochet cotton and size 0 U.S. double pointed needles. Many of the lace patterns have stitches that are completely new to me, so I'm not making these as quickly as some of the other participants of the bookmark project. My 7 of Hearts look more like butterflies, that's OK. Other than the KPrs, I'm not going to tell anyone else, and no one else I know will know the difference! And wouldn't you know it, a few days after the K3togtbl ordeal, someone posted a link to a super simple way to do it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> But he is very handsome.


Agreed!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Joyce, they look great :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> With the desktop computer I have the dictionary with just spellings that I bought when I was in the Army. It has all those words in it that most people mix up, like their, there, they're. And the words that end in -ible, -able, etc. When I am on the lap top I would need to find the big Oxford dictionary to check a spelling. Too lazy to go over and get it I think! :sm12:


 :sm24: That sounds a very helpful dictionary.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, I checked out New pictures and they can be downloaded, but only the size that KP posts them 2" x 2"
> 
> Here's one of my latest favorites.


What a lovely photo, so lifelike


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Joyce, they look great :sm24:


Many thanks!


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

JoyceinNC said:


> My hubby prefers pie also. But being from the South, his favorites are pecan pie, coconut pie, and an Amish one I make called Chocolate Funny Cake Pie. I guess coconut could pass for fruit, but the other 2 have absolutely none. One of the first things I learned to make successfully when we married was pie crust!


Hi! I am only on in the usually morning. I am on and trying to catch up! Lot of talk of pies! Love them! Have you tried making Fool proof pie crust? (Vodka pie crust) from America's Test Kitchen. It's worth a try! It works because more liquid, so easier to roll out. The vodka is tasteless, does not act like water and cooks out.

My grandparents brought Italian pastry every Sunday. PIE was a treat


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all for the wonderful comments on my Hermit thrush. He may be migrating. He's a bit farther south than he should be. But he sure is pretty.  I just happened to see him through the brush as we were hiking.

ChristmasTree, so sorry to hear about your mom. Glad she is doing better. Sounds like you are keeping busy with knitting. The Dotted Rays looks wonderful. Looking forward to seeing your pics.

Joyce, your bookmarks look great. Your display should look wonderful.

Hi, Jay Dee, Italian pastry sounds wonderful, but then I got lots of pies growing up.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Bev, wonderful photo of the little bird.

Christmastree, hope everything is settling down for you & your Mom.

Joyce, love your bookmarks. They are really pretty. Can see what you mean about the multi-colored Diamond Lace one getting "lost" on the patterned fabric, but they all certainly stand out against the white. Really like the colors you chose for them.

Hmmmmm, may have to locate & try the pie crust recipe you mentioned Jay Dee. I usually get Pillsbury's---'cause when I've tried to make it it's tougher than shoe leather!(besides which, I'm lazy about making it). I have some rhubarb in the freezer, begging to be put in the sour cream custard.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> Karen, sounds like you're getting more efficient at grabbing new patterns. Does your mom crochet doilies too?


She can crochet...but in both crochet and knitting...I've far surpassed any stitching she can do. She does needlepoint and some hand sewing. I'm including cross stitch in that needlepoint. Only cross stitch and quilting has she taught me.


wwwdel said:


> Glad those downloads & transfers are going more smoothly for you.


So am I. I'm finding out that, unless the ravelry site or website provides the PDF...don't try to transfer the "converted" PDF to my desktop computer. Most of them have decimels in the wrong place...and I cannot open/view the documents without renaming them. Better to save off of gmail package. 3-7MB is my limit per email. <<G>>


JoyceinNC said:


> This is what I have so far of the bookmarks in the most recent lace party project. I will continue on, this is just what I have right now. Still thinking I will attach them to white fabric, either in a long row (depending on how many I get done before I have to move on) or in smaller groups. I wanted everyone to see the fabric I would like to use as sashing. It has a navy background with some wonderful bright colors in the flowers and leaves. I have some additional colors of size 10 thread to use, a medium green, a nice golden yellow that doesn't make me gag, and a slightly brighter medium blue. The only bookmark not made with size 10 crochet thread is the one on the far left. It was made with a Bon Bon by Lion brand that is a hot pink with a strand of "tinsel" wrapped around it. The one pictured on the far right may not make it into the quilt. Too many colors....I don't like the way it looks with the fabric, and the pattern is almost impossible to see because of the colors of the variegated thread. The "knit 3 together through the back loop" (flourish) almost made me loose my religion, but otherwise, I'm doing pretty well with the size 10 crochet cotton and size 0 U.S. double pointed needles. Many of the lace patterns have stitches that are completely new to me, so I'm not making these as quickly as some of the other participants of the bookmark project. My 7 of Hearts look more like butterflies, that's OK. Other than the KPrs, I'm not going to tell anyone else, and no one else I know will know the difference! And wouldn't you know it, a few days after the K3togtbl ordeal, someone posted a link to a super simple way to do it!


I managed the knit/purl 3+ stitches together...but I used acrylic yarn to do it. I don't think cotton will be my material of choice on first-time working each of the bookmarks. <<<<G>>>>

I captured that Thrush that Bev had...:sm24:

I had a fun time spelling barometer ... so I could look it up in the dictionary. I had to type it into MS Word for the correct spelling. :sm23:

I have 8 pages left of the Ravelry lists...so it will take awhile. Unless I have immediate pdf download it won't pay me to try and leave the entries in my download folder on the portable...so I still have to send to gmail so that I get successful transfers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

JoyceinNC said:


> This is what I have so far of the bookmarks in the most recent lace party project. I will continue on, this is just what I have right now. Still thinking I will attach them to white fabric, either in a long row (depending on how many I get done before I have to move on) or in smaller groups. I wanted everyone to see the fabric I would like to use as sashing. It has a navy background with some wonderful bright colors in the flowers and leaves. I have some additional colors of size 10 thread to use, a medium green, a nice golden yellow that doesn't make me gag, and a slightly brighter medium blue. The only bookmark not made with size 10 crochet thread is the one on the far left. It was made with a Bon Bon by Lion brand that is a hot pink with a strand of "tinsel" wrapped around it. The one pictured on the far right may not make it into the quilt. Too many colors....I don't like the way it looks with the fabric, and the pattern is almost impossible to see because of the colors of the variegated thread. The "knit 3 together through the back loop" (flourish) almost made me loose my religion, but otherwise, I'm doing pretty well with the size 10 crochet cotton and size 0 U.S. double pointed needles. Many of the lace patterns have stitches that are completely new to me, so I'm not making these as quickly as some of the other participants of the bookmark project. My 7 of Hearts look more like butterflies, that's OK. Other than the KPrs, I'm not going to tell anyone else, and no one else I know will know the difference! And wouldn't you know it, a few days after the K3togtbl ordeal, someone posted a link to a super simple way to do it!


They do look good!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

ChristmasTree said:


> Thank you for the welcome! I just happened upon the lace party when I was looking at the new option to view new pictures. I am enjoying reading about and seeing pictures of what everyone is doing and the beautiful scenery.
> Right now I am knitting Dotted Rays http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dotted-rays-self-striping
> I am in the process of 'tinking'. The holes were supposed to line up but they didn't. I think I did too many rows before the pattern row. It's not a hard pattern but I'm always trying to figure out a way to keep track of where I am without counting. Big mistake. I usually have several projects going at once. I'm working on a double strand baby blanket, hats for the homeless, and trying to get some sewing done.
> I knitted and crocheted a little in high school but picked it up again about 10 years ago, I can't believe it's been that long. I knit mostly simple things. I've learned so much from this site and the internet.
> ...


I love the Dotted Ray's shawl and I am pleased your mother is recovering and you have kept your sanity!!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> Hi! I am only on in the usually morning. I am on and trying to catch up! Lot of talk of pies! Love them! Have you tried making Fool proof pie crust? (Vodka pie crust) from America's Test Kitchen. It's worth a try! It works because more liquid, so easier to roll out. The vodka is tasteless, does not act like water and cooks out.
> 
> My grandparents brought Italian pastry every Sunday. PIE was a treat


When we first started dating, my hubby occasionally drank vodka because he said it didn't smell. Well, I could sure smell it on his breath, and it was awful. I don't use any wine or alcoholic beverages in my cooking because I don't want to develop a taste for them. In my circle of friends over the years have been recovering alcoholics that said if they tasted it in their food, and they were at a low point in their lives, they could easily go back to being alcoholics. I wouldn't want to do that to anyone.

Right after we married, we had a little workshop at church (a small group of women, I mean), and a lady who had won ribbons for her pies at the L.A. County Fair showed us how she made pie crusts. I've followed her instructions since then. Tomorrow is our 44th wedding anniversary. In that time, I've had very few pie crusts fail.

A week ago, my pastry blender broke. I had had it for many years and didn't anticipate any problems replacing it. Weeeeellllllll.....I searched at all the big box stores, cake decorating departments of craft supply stores, department stores in the mall, and ended up at Williams Sonoma. I grit my teeth as I went in and hoped I could find one for less than $15.00. As it turned out, I got the last one on the shelf and it was on sale for $9.00. Still expensive, but it is built like a tank! I will probably use it for many, many years. The nice young man who had to tell me where to look in the store said most people buy frozen pie crusts or use their food processors to do the job. I've had lots of trouble with the frozen ones, and food processors have all those parts to clean, including a very sharp blade. Groan. I don't make pies by the dozens, so the hand tool type pastry blender suits me just fine!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> They do look good!


Thank you!


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

JoyceinNC said:


> When we first started dating, my hubby occasionally drank vodka because he said it didn't smell. Well, I could sure smell it on his breath, and it was awful. I don't use any wine or alcoholic beverages in my cooking because I don't want to develop a taste for them. In my circle of friends over the years have been recovering alcoholics that said if they tasted it in their food, and they were at a low point in their lives, they could easily go back to being alcoholics. I wouldn't want to do that to anyone.
> 
> Right after we married, we had a little workshop at church (a small group of women, I mean), and a lady who had won ribbons for her pies at the L.A. County Fair showed us how she made pie crusts. I've followed her instructions since then. Tomorrow is our 44th wedding anniversary. In that time, I've had very few pie crusts fail.
> 
> A week ago, my pastry blender broke. I had had it for many years and didn't anticipate any problems replacing it. Weeeeellllllll.....I searched at all the big box stores, cake decorating departments of craft supply stores, department stores in the mall, and ended up at Williams Sonoma. I grit my teeth as I went in and hoped I could find one for less than $15.00. As it turned out, I got the last one on the shelf and it was on sale for $9.00. Still expensive, but it is built like a tank! I will probably use it for many, many years. The nice young man who had to tell me where to look in the store said most people buy frozen pie crusts or use their food processors to do the job. I've had lots of trouble with the frozen ones, and food processors have all those parts to clean, including a very sharp blade. Groan. I don't make pies by the dozens, so the hand tool type pastry blender suits me just fine!


JoyceinNC your reason for not using alcohol in food makes sense. I wish you were my neighbor and could give me a lesson in pie crust! Maybe you share a tip! I have tried different flour, never over mix and and know to keep it and work with it chilled. :-( I don't like the food processor for all the reasons you mentioned. I did cut my hand cleaning it. I would like to know what the tool was you purchased? It's called a pastry blender?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> JoyceinNC your reason for not using alcohol in food makes sense. I wish you were my neighbor and could give me a lesson in pie crust! Maybe you share a tip! I have tried different flour, never over mix and and know to keep it and work with it chilled. :-( I don't like the food processor for all the reasons you mentioned. I did cut my hand cleaning it. I would like to know what the tool was you purchased? It's called a pastry blender?


We had a tool available, here, a long time ago, known as a Pastry Blender, which was basically a handle with stout wires that went in a semi circle from one end of the handle to the other. It simplifies cutting in the fat to the flour. You can do it with two knives held in opposition, but that takes a lot longer. I think this could be the tool that Joyce refers to? I have not used one in ages, relying on my fingers to rub in a shortcrust, or knives if I need to keep things cool. However now I am on my own I probably only make pastry at Christmas, and occasionally one Pumpkin Pie in a year.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a tool available, here, a long time ago, known as a Pastry Blender, which was basically a handle with stout wires that went in a semi circle from one end of the handle to the other. It simplifies cutting in the fat to the flour. You can do it with two knives held in opposition, but that takes a lot longer. I think this could be the tool that Joyce refers to? I have not used one in ages, relying on my fingers to rub in a shortcrust, or knives if I need to keep things cool. However now I am on my own I probably only make pastry at Christmas, and occasionally one Pumpkin Pie in a year.


Thank you Julie, ha! I have one and I have tried knives, but not in very long time. I might have to try at Easter! Something colorful like blueberry


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> Thank you Julie, ha! I have one and I have tried knives, but not in very long time. I might have to try at Easter! Something colorful like blueberry


A Blueberry Pie sounds yummy- at the moment I am really spoiling myself with Blueberries mixed into my homemade yoghurt.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome ChristmasTree. With all your WIP's you will fit right in  Sorry to hear your mom had a fall but glad she is on the mend.

Joyce, what a clever idea for the bookmarks, which are great. I can usually do ok with the Ktogtbl's but the ptogtbl's can make me think bad words, lol. I have one of those hand pastry blenders which I do use often for mixing up other food things, although I have never made pie crust. The only pastry I have done is with phyllo dough (beef wellington and most recently baklava) which I just buy ready made. My grandmother was a great pie maker after in her own words many years of not great pies.

I have dictionaries in most rooms of the house. Including one titled 'Dictionary for the Highly Literate Person'. With that title how could one resist? LOL! And using a Kindle is great - build in dictionary - just highlight the word and up comes the definition.

I finished Toni's YOEL scarf March clue - some my nupps are hanging out back, maybe having a clandestine meeting or some such.  But I am happier with this yarn than the laceweight I was using, and on sale for $2 is cool too.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> A Blueberry Pie sounds yummy- at the moment I am really spoiling myself with Blueberries mixed into my homemade yoghurt.


Home made yogurt! Wow that's yummy!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome ChristmasTree. With all your WIP's you will fit right in  Sorry to hear your mom had a fall but glad she is on the mend.
> 
> Joyce, what a clever idea for the bookmarks, which are great. I can usually do ok with the Ktogtbl's but the ptogtbl's can make me think bad words, lol. I have one of those hand pastry blenders which I do use often for mixing up other food things, although I have never made pie crust. The only pastry I have done is with phyllo dough (beef wellington and most recently baklava) which I just buy ready made. My grandmother was a great pie maker after in her own words many years of not great pies.
> 
> ...


Lovely Melanie. Nice color and the pattern looks wonderful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome ChristmasTree. With all your WIP's you will fit right in  Sorry to hear your mom had a fall but glad she is on the mend.
> 
> Joyce, what a clever idea for the bookmarks, which are great. I can usually do ok with the Ktogtbl's but the ptogtbl's can make me think bad words, lol. I have one of those hand pastry blenders which I do use often for mixing up other food things, although I have never made pie crust. The only pastry I have done is with phyllo dough (beef wellington and most recently baklava) which I just buy ready made. My grandmother was a great pie maker after in her own words many years of not great pies.
> 
> ...


Melanie, your Yoel scarf is lovely :sm24:


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome ChristmasTree. With all your WIP's you will fit right in  Sorry to hear your mom had a fall but glad she is on the mend.
> 
> Joyce, what a clever idea for the bookmarks, which are great. I can usually do ok with the Ktogtbl's but the ptogtbl's can make me think bad words, lol. I have one of those hand pastry blenders which I do use often for mixing up other food things, although I have never made pie crust. The only pastry I have done is with phyllo dough (beef wellington and most recently baklava) which I just buy ready made. My grandmother was a great pie maker after in her own words many years of not great pies.
> 
> ...


Melanie your scarf is beautiful


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome ChristmasTree. With all your WIP's you will fit right in  Sorry to hear your mom had a fall but glad she is on the mend.
> 
> Joyce, what a clever idea for the bookmarks, which are great. I can usually do ok with the Ktogtbl's but the ptogtbl's can make me think bad words, lol. I have one of those hand pastry blenders which I do use often for mixing up other food things, although I have never made pie crust. The only pastry I have done is with phyllo dough (beef wellington and most recently baklava) which I just buy ready made. My grandmother was a great pie maker after in her own words many years of not great pies.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Good to see Christmas Tree .Hope things are getting back to normal for you.
Beautiful bird there Bev and hope the job went well to-day .Lucky Gary was able to do his share too .????
Joyce a good show of bookmarks and Sue a lovely sky .
Trying to finish Toni's test so must get on with that .
Hope all are well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome ChristmasTree. With all your WIP's you will fit right in  Sorry to hear your mom had a fall but glad she is on the mend.
> 
> Joyce, what a clever idea for the bookmarks, which are great. I can usually do ok with the Ktogtbl's but the ptogtbl's can make me think bad words, lol. I have one of those hand pastry blenders which I do use often for mixing up other food things, although I have never made pie crust. The only pastry I have done is with phyllo dough (beef wellington and most recently baklava) which I just buy ready made. My grandmother was a great pie maker after in her own words many years of not great pies.
> 
> ...


This is looking 'cool' too, Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> Home made yogurt! Wow that's yummy!


It is so much nicer than any bought stuff (locally they go in for sweetened, and I can't get a decent Greek unsweetened here at all) There's obviously a few of us home-made afficionados around, because the supplies for home-made are readily available. I use a flask now-a-days but when I was bringing my girls up we had the pans and space to do it in pots and wrap them in blankets, and possibly an eiderdown or two in winter. Plus a nice big fridge to store all the jars in.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome ChristmasTree. With all your WIP's you will fit right in  Sorry to hear your mom had a fall but glad she is on the mend.
> 
> Joyce, what a clever idea for the bookmarks, which are great. I can usually do ok with the Ktogtbl's but the ptogtbl's can make me think bad words, lol. I have one of those hand pastry blenders which I do use often for mixing up other food things, although I have never made pie crust. The only pastry I have done is with phyllo dough (beef wellington and most recently baklava) which I just buy ready made. My grandmother was a great pie maker after in her own words many years of not great pies.
> 
> ...


Your YOEL is looking mighty fine. Pretty color; just give those nupps a good poke in the ribs :sm02: & tell them to straighten up & fly right!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really must try to track him down in the public library system. I keep my Dad's Little Oxford Dictionary that he used for his Crossword Puzzles, right here by the laptop, to check when I am uncertain. One day it will be unusable- the spine is all but wrecked! But it is a nice keepsake.


How nice to have that. When my mother died, I was able to have my grandfather's letter opener. It has a knife that folds in on one end. For some reason, I always liked it and no one seemed to want it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

ChristmasTree said:


> Thank you for the welcome! I just happened upon the lace party when I was looking at the new option to view new pictures. I am enjoying reading about and seeing pictures of what everyone is doing and the beautiful scenery.
> Right now I am knitting Dotted Rays http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dotted-rays-self-striping
> I am in the process of 'tinking'. The holes were supposed to line up but they didn't. I think I did too many rows before the pattern row. It's not a hard pattern but I'm always trying to figure out a way to keep track of where I am without counting. Big mistake. I usually have several projects going at once. I'm working on a double strand baby blanket, hats for the homeless, and trying to get some sewing done.
> I knitted and crocheted a little in high school but picked it up again about 10 years ago, I can't believe it's been that long. I knit mostly simple things. I've learned so much from this site and the internet.
> ...


Welcome Christmas Tree. That is so worrisome about your mother. I hope she continues to progress. And wise you to take your knitting along.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> This is what I have so far of the bookmarks in the most recent lace party project. I will continue on, this is just what I have right now. Still thinking I will attach them to white fabric, either in a long row (depending on how many I get done before I have to move on) or in smaller groups. I wanted everyone to see the fabric I would like to use as sashing. It has a navy background with some wonderful bright colors in the flowers and leaves. I have some additional colors of size 10 thread to use, a medium green, a nice golden yellow that doesn't make me gag, and a slightly brighter medium blue. The only bookmark not made with size 10 crochet thread is the one on the far left. It was made with a Bon Bon by Lion brand that is a hot pink with a strand of "tinsel" wrapped around it. The one pictured on the far right may not make it into the quilt. Too many colors....I don't like the way it looks with the fabric, and the pattern is almost impossible to see because of the colors of the variegated thread. The "knit 3 together through the back loop" (flourish) almost made me loose my religion, but otherwise, I'm doing pretty well with the size 10 crochet cotton and size 0 U.S. double pointed needles. Many of the lace patterns have stitches that are completely new to me, so I'm not making these as quickly as some of the other participants of the bookmark project. My 7 of Hearts look more like butterflies, that's OK. Other than the KPrs, I'm not going to tell anyone else, and no one else I know will know the difference! And wouldn't you know it, a few days after the K3togtbl ordeal, someone posted a link to a super simple way to do it!


I can't wait to see how this turns out, Joyce. I only made one BUT saved a lot of the patterns. I'm working, furiously would be too strong a word, on my project that will be in May. It will be illustrative only but anyone is welcome to try.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a tool available, here, a long time ago, known as a Pastry Blender, which was basically a handle with stout wires that went in a semi circle from one end of the handle to the other. It simplifies cutting in the fat to the flour. You can do it with two knives held in opposition, but that takes a lot longer. I think this could be the tool that Joyce refers to? I have not used one in ages, relying on my fingers to rub in a shortcrust, or knives if I need to keep things cool. However now I am on my own I probably only make pastry at Christmas, and occasionally one Pumpkin Pie in a year.


That is the kind I have. More often than not I use it to chop up hard boiled eggs for egg salad. Works great!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome ChristmasTree. With all your WIP's you will fit right in  Sorry to hear your mom had a fall but glad she is on the mend.
> 
> Joyce, what a clever idea for the bookmarks, which are great. I can usually do ok with the Ktogtbl's but the ptogtbl's can make me think bad words, lol. I have one of those hand pastry blenders which I do use often for mixing up other food things, although I have never made pie crust. The only pastry I have done is with phyllo dough (beef wellington and most recently baklava) which I just buy ready made. My grandmother was a great pie maker after in her own words many years of not great pies.
> 
> ...


So pretty, Melanie. Those nupps can certainly be naughty, can't they?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks DeEtta, Norma, Jay Dee, Linda, Julie, Del (poke 'em, funny :-D), and Barbara. There is a bead only option and now a YO/bead option for those for whom nupps are not their thing.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> That is the kind I have. More often than not I use it to chop up hard boiled eggs for egg salad. Works great!


Well doh! I must try mine for egg salad. I never thought of that and I eat a fair amount of egg salad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome ChristmasTree. With all your WIP's you will fit right in  Sorry to hear your mom had a fall but glad she is on the mend.
> 
> Joyce, what a clever idea for the bookmarks, which are great. I can usually do ok with the Ktogtbl's but the ptogtbl's can make me think bad words, lol. I have one of those hand pastry blenders which I do use often for mixing up other food things, although I have never made pie crust. The only pastry I have done is with phyllo dough (beef wellington and most recently baklava) which I just buy ready made. My grandmother was a great pie maker after in her own words many years of not great pies.
> 
> ...


Your scarf is beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> Thank you Julie, ha! I have one and I have tried knives, but not in very long time. I might have to try at Easter! Something colorful like blueberry


My mom always used her hands to mix pie crust, I thought I would try a pastry cutter but don't like using it & have gone back to using my hands. Maybe not classy but works better for me.
I use the never fail pastry recipe

5-1/2 cups four
1 tablespoon salt
1 pound lard or shortening
Mix until lard is incorporated into flour
Add
1 beaten egg ) put these in a 1 cup measure & fill to the top with water
2 tablespoons vinegar)

Mix until all sticks together. 
This makes 6 double crust pies.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie -- thanks for your pie crust recipe. I always use a butter sweet crust recipe, but think I'll give this one a try. Interesting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks DeEtta, Norma, Jay Dee, Linda, Julie, Del (poke 'em, funny :-D), and Barbara. There is a bead only option and now a YO/bead option for those for whom nupps are not their thing.


Speaking of which, here is my yo/bead version.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> How nice to have that. When my mother died, I was able to have my grandfather's letter opener. It has a knife that folds in on one end. For some reason, I always liked it and no one seemed to want it.


It is lovely. I have also Dad's Swiss Army Knife, which has a little leather holster so it fits on a belt. I wear it on my bum-bag strap. (I think you call those fanny-bags).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is the kind I have. More often than not I use it to chop up hard boiled eggs for egg salad. Works great!


Hadn't thought to try that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks DeEtta, Norma, Jay Dee, Linda, Julie, Del (poke 'em, funny :-D), and Barbara. There is a bead only option and now a YO/bead option for those for whom nupps are not their thing.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bonnie -- thanks for your pie crust recipe. I always use a butter sweet crust recipe, but think I'll give this one a try. Interesting.


I love a pastry made with lard. It should be really light.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Speaking of which, here is my yo/bead version.


That does look lovely, Linda!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Speaking of which, here is my yo/bead version.


Oh -- I like that. I think maybe better than with the nupps. really nice.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Well doh! I must try mine for egg salad. I never thought of that and I eat a fair amount of egg salad.


I have no idea what made me start using it for egg salad, probably got weary of fork mashing. ????


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a tool available, here, a long time ago, known as a Pastry Blender, which was basically a handle with stout wires that went in a semi circle from one end of the handle to the other. It simplifies cutting in the fat to the flour. You can do it with two knives held in opposition, but that takes a lot longer. I think this could be the tool that Joyce refers to? I have not used one in ages, relying on my fingers to rub in a shortcrust, or knives if I need to keep things cool. However now I am on my own I probably only make pastry at Christmas, and occasionally one Pumpkin Pie in a year.


Yes, you have accurately described the pastry blender that broke, after many many years of use. I tried using 2 knives, but it just took too long.

My friend told us to always use refrigerated or iced water. Use enough water to make the dough slightly sticky. (SLIGHTLY sticky, not like honey!) With a sticky dough, you can roll it out on a floured surface without making the crust too tough. She said tough crusts were due to too much flour in the dough and over handling. Starting with a slightly sticky dough gives you a little more time to roll it thin without making it tough. It is also less likely to split and crack apart as an overly dry dough. I use a Tupperware rolling pin I've had since before I married. It is hollow with a screw on cap on one end. I put a few ice cubes in, then fill with cold water. There are many methods of rolling out a pie crust. Probably all of them are fine as long as the dough is not handled any more than it absolutely has to be, and doesn't get to dry from absorbing too much flour during rolling. The dough can also be rolled out between 2 pieces of waxed paper, but there must be flour above and below the dough or it will stick completely to the waxed paper. I tried this once and couldn't peel the waxed paper off for anything!

I have also found that I need to be very careful about getting the crust into the pie plate. I never seem to get it perfectly centered, so I gently move it around. But then I also gently move my fingers, pressing down very gently, from the rim of the pie plate to the bottom to ease in a little more pie crust. This prevents the crust from shrinking up during baking. You don't want to know what happened to me one year with a very full pumpkin pie.....and it happened before self cleaning ovens came along.

After all these years, I still use a basic crust made from processed white wheat flour and vegetable shortening. Tried what I thought would be a good crust using vegetable oil instead of shortening, but it was a disaster. The flour clumped to the oil so it was like having small pebbles all through the crust. It never came together smoothly like a shortening crust. If there is a way to do it, I don't know what it is. Other than using vegetable shortening instead of vegetable oil, other ingredients could probably be used well, like whole wheat flour. I am deathly allergic to wheat germ, which makes whole wheat anything out of the question for me. But what a person does in their own kitchen is their own business. If it works, hooray, if it flops, donate it to the trash can and move on.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Joyce, what a clever idea for the bookmarks, which are great. I can usually do ok with the Ktogtbl's but the ptogtbl's can make me think bad words, lol.


Thinking bad words is what I meant when I said "I almost lost my religion"! And of course, I wasn't making the job any easier by using size 10 crochet thread and size 0 U.S. needles! But I eventually got that one done, and if I don't point out all the mistakes, my non-knitting friends won't ever know the difference.

Still haven't tried scanning a bookmark to print out on paper, but definitely plan on trying it. May wait until I get a few more done before I choose which one to scan and print.

And I love what you said about the nupps on the wrong side having a clandestine meeting! Love it!!!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I can't wait to see how this turns out, Joyce. I only made one BUT saved a lot of the patterns. I'm working, furiously would be too strong a word, on my project that will be in May. It will be illustrative only but anyone is welcome to try.


Thanks! I have saved all the patterns too, placed them in a 3-ring binder. Then I went and pulled out all the bookmark patterns I'd saved from other places. I might not do all the patterns in the lace party bookmarks, but I'll no doubt have enough to make a nice quilted wall hanging. I'm looking forward to it also!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I am totally incapable of making pie crust. Even the boxed kind. Just cannot do it. Like I cannot make pan gravy. Two cooking tasks I am totally unable to do. Even hubby agrees. Good thing he can do both!

We have cooked with wine a few times, like using it on meat or some such thing. Do not care at all for vodka. Yuck!



JoyceinNC said:


> When we first started dating, my hubby occasionally drank vodka because he said it didn't smell. Well, I could sure smell it on his breath, and it was awful. I don't use any wine or alcoholic beverages in my cooking because I don't want to develop a taste for them. In my circle of friends over the years have been recovering alcoholics that said if they tasted it in their food, and they were at a low point in their lives, they could easily go back to being alcoholics. I wouldn't want to do that to anyone.
> 
> Right after we married, we had a little workshop at church (a small group of women, I mean), and a lady who had won ribbons for her pies at the L.A. County Fair showed us how she made pie crusts. I've followed her instructions since then. Tomorrow is our 44th wedding anniversary. In that time, I've had very few pie crusts fail.
> 
> A week ago, my pastry blender broke. I had had it for many years and didn't anticipate any problems replacing it. Weeeeellllllll.....I searched at all the big box stores, cake decorating departments of craft supply stores, department stores in the mall, and ended up at Williams Sonoma. I grit my teeth as I went in and hoped I could find one for less than $15.00. As it turned out, I got the last one on the shelf and it was on sale for $9.00. Still expensive, but it is built like a tank! I will probably use it for many, many years. The nice young man who had to tell me where to look in the store said most people buy frozen pie crusts or use their food processors to do the job. I've had lots of trouble with the frozen ones, and food processors have all those parts to clean, including a very sharp blade. Groan. I don't make pies by the dozens, so the hand tool type pastry blender suits me just fine!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Julie, I have one of those in my tool drawer. I can use it to cut the butter into the flour, etc., but it still doesn't work out. Hubby can do it with not problem.



Lurker 2 said:


> We had a tool available, here, a long time ago, known as a Pastry Blender, which was basically a handle with stout wires that went in a semi circle from one end of the handle to the other. It simplifies cutting in the fat to the flour. You can do it with two knives held in opposition, but that takes a lot longer. I think this could be the tool that Joyce refers to? I have not used one in ages, relying on my fingers to rub in a shortcrust, or knives if I need to keep things cool. However now I am on my own I probably only make pastry at Christmas, and occasionally one Pumpkin Pie in a year.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is lovely and the color is one of my favorites :sm24:



MissMelba said:


> Welcome ChristmasTree. With all your WIP's you will fit right in  Sorry to hear your mom had a fall but glad she is on the mend.
> 
> Joyce, what a clever idea for the bookmarks, which are great. I can usually do ok with the Ktogtbl's but the ptogtbl's can make me think bad words, lol. I have one of those hand pastry blenders which I do use often for mixing up other food things, although I have never made pie crust. The only pastry I have done is with phyllo dough (beef wellington and most recently baklava) which I just buy ready made. My grandmother was a great pie maker after in her own words many years of not great pies.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ooohh, Linda, I like that! :sm24:



linda09 said:


> Speaking of which, here is my yo/bead version.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Use a crochet hook next time! Works great! I started using one for something like this when I was doing a 5 into 9. Works great. Told the designer and she said she might use that idea on her next pattern. Guess she liked it also.



JoyceinNC said:


> Thinking bad words is what I meant when I said "I almost lost my religion"! And of course, I wasn't making the job any easier by using size 10 crochet thread and size 0 U.S. needles! But I eventually got that one done, and if I don't point out all the mistakes, my non-knitting friends won't ever know the difference.
> 
> Still haven't tried scanning a bookmark to print out on paper, but definitely plan on trying it. May wait until I get a few more done before I choose which one to scan and print.
> 
> And I love what you said about the nupps on the wrong side having a clandestine meeting! Love it!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Joyce, glad you could find the tool you wanted.

Karen, glad your download are going smoothly. Seem like you have quite a bit to go yet. Glad you liked the thrush.

Julie, I have one of those pastry cutters too. It works pretty well. I don't make a flour crust any more. Usually I make them with almond flour and melted butter now.

Melanie, love your YOEL scarf. 

Ann, thanks. Yes, the job went well. We finished in about two hours, so I think it will round down nicely to 1 1/2 hours which will be 3 man hours with a total of 6 or so man hours a week, which is what I thought it would be. Feeling pretty good tonight. 

Linda, your YOEL is gorgeous also. Toni, it's a lovely pattern. 

Planning on getting some knitting done tonight. I am starting up the back to the shoulders now, so I have made some progress. 

It's been a rainy day today. Not too cold, and just a soft rain. I think we are to have only one sunny day in the next 5 days.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Use a crochet hook next time! Works great! I started using one for something like this when I was doing a 5 into 9. Works great. Told the designer and she said she might use that idea on her next pattern. Guess she liked it also.


I did use a crochet hook, but it was awkward to hold 2 knitting needles and manage a crochet hook at the same time. There was a link posted here within the past week with a super simple method. Basically, loop the working yarn over the left needle and slide the desired stitches from the left needle over the loop and on to the small length of yarn between both knitting needles. When done, gently pull working yarn to tighten and bring all the slipped stitches together nicely, and slid loop still on left needle to right needle without twisting. If I can find the post, I'll edit it in. If a patterns calls for purling multiple stitches together, or doing that through the back loop, I'd have to fiddle with it a while, but could probably get it to work. Where there's a will, there's a way!

This was posted here on KP on 3/30/17-
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-459840-1.html

The whole thing can be read and the video watched. I saved the video, wish I'd know about this method sooner!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Yes, you have accurately described the pastry blender that broke, after many many years of use. I tried using 2 knives, but it just took too long.
> 
> My friend told us to always use refrigerated or iced water. Use enough water to make the dough slightly sticky. (SLIGHTLY sticky, not like honey!) With a sticky dough, you can roll it out on a floured surface without making the crust too tough. She said tough crusts were due to too much flour in the dough and over handling. Starting with a slightly sticky dough gives you a little more time to roll it thin without making it tough. It is also less likely to split and crack apart as an overly dry dough. I use a Tupperware rolling pin I've had since before I married. It is hollow with a screw on cap on one end. I put a few ice cubes in, then fill with cold water. There are many methods of rolling out a pie crust. Probably all of them are fine as long as the dough is not handled any more than it absolutely has to be, and doesn't get to dry from absorbing too much flour during rolling. The dough can also be rolled out between 2 pieces of waxed paper, but there must be flour above and below the dough or it will stick completely to the waxed paper. I tried this once and couldn't peel the waxed paper off for anything!
> 
> ...


Gosh, I've not heard of a wheat germ allergy before. That sounds like you have to be quite vigilant. I am going to be making some small Spanakopita in a few days- I don't know if fillo can be made from gluten free flours. I certainly won't be making it myself, although in past years I have experimented with it. VERY hard to get it see through. I am very fond of my Mediterranian cook book- it goes from Greece through to Afghanistan. Some of the pastries are so amazing and just so scrumptious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, I have one of those in my tool drawer. I can use it to cut the butter into the flour, etc., but it still doesn't work out. Hubby can do it with not problem.


It is almost strange - isn't it? how some can and some can't?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Joyce, glad you could find the tool you wanted.
> 
> Karen, glad your download are going smoothly. Seem like you have quite a bit to go yet. Glad you liked the thrush.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I adore almond anything- I am especially into the almond biscuits I shared here some considerable time back. I have been meaning to check how I made the almond meal steamed pudding I used to make for Fale- is anyone interested? and I could dig it out.
So glad the new job is working out well. What will happen about your 'old ladies'?


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

linda09 said:


> Speaking of which, here is my yo/bead version.


Oooh, really like your version, too. The YOs with beads really make the flower stand out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I did use a crochet hook, but it was awkward to hold 2 knitting needles and manage a crochet hook at the same time. There was a link posted here within the past week with a super simple method. Basically, loop the working yarn over the left needle and slide the desired stitches from the left needle over the loop and on to the small length of yarn between both knitting needles. When done, gently pull working yarn to tighten and bring all the slipped stitches together nicely, and slid loop still on left needle to right needle without twisting. If I can find the post, I'll edit it in. If a patterns calls for purling multiple stitches together, or doing that through the back loop, I'd have to fiddle with it a while, but could probably get it to work. Where there's a will, there's a way!
> 
> This was posted here on KP on 3/30/17-
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-459840-1.html
> ...


That sure looks easier, thanks


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

JoyceinNC said:


> Yes, you have accurately described the pastry blender that broke, after many many years of use. I tried using 2 knives, but it just took too long.
> 
> My friend told us to always use refrigerated or iced water. Use enough water to make the dough slightly sticky. (SLIGHTLY sticky, not like honey!) With a sticky dough, you can roll it out on a floured surface without making the crust too tough. She said tough crusts were due to too much flour in the dough and over handling. Starting with a slightly sticky dough gives you a little more time to roll it thin without making it tough. It is also less likely to split and crack apart as an overly dry dough. I use a Tupperware rolling pin I've had since before I married. It is hollow with a screw on cap on one end. I put a few ice cubes in, then fill with cold water. There are many methods of rolling out a pie crust. Probably all of them are fine as long as the dough is not handled any more than it absolutely has to be, and doesn't get to dry from absorbing too much flour during rolling. The dough can also be rolled out between 2 pieces of waxed paper, but there must be flour above and below the dough or it will stick completely to the waxed paper. I tried this once and couldn't peel the waxed paper off for anything!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. I knew about the overhandling, but not about the "too much flour" toughening the crust. I too have a pastry cutter- use it mostly to cut the butter into a brown sugar/flour mix before adding the oatmeal to make peach crisp. Also hadn't thought to use it to make egg salad - usually cut the egg into small chunks, rather than mashing it.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Joyce, glad you could find the tool you wanted.
> 
> Karen, glad your download are going smoothly. Seem like you have quite a bit to go yet. Glad you liked the thrush.
> 
> ...


Bev, would you be willing to share your recipe for the almond flour crust? I have a friend who cannot tolerate gluten, & have used a commercial gluten free flour, but in some things, the texture seems quite gritty.

It sounds like things are falling into place for you. Yay!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

JoyceinNC said:


> I did use a crochet hook, but it was awkward to hold 2 knitting needles and manage a crochet hook at the same time. There was a link posted here within the past week with a super simple method. Basically, loop the working yarn over the left needle and slide the desired stitches from the left needle over the loop and on to the small length of yarn between both knitting needles. When done, gently pull working yarn to tighten and bring all the slipped stitches together nicely, and slid loop still on left needle to right needle without twisting. If I can find the post, I'll edit it in. If a patterns calls for purling multiple stitches together, or doing that through the back loop, I'd have to fiddle with it a while, but could probably get it to work. Where there's a will, there's a way!
> 
> This was posted here on KP on 3/30/17-
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-459840-1.html
> ...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm about to email the first few now. Cannot do it anymore from housing area as it is fighting my efforts. :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Melanie,that looks very pretty.
Bev,good the job seems to be turning out as you wished .
Love pastry .When making things for my ex DIL ,who was a coeliac ,I used rice flour .It seemed to work .
The thing with nupps is to keep them loose and practise makes perfect .I am not enamoured with doing them though .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That does look lovely, Linda!


Thank you, Julie. It is very girly - very not me but I know of someone, a couple of someones actually who are girly girls.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Oh -- I like that. I think maybe better than with the nupps. really nice.


Thank you, DeEtta.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Yes, you have accurately described the pastry blender that broke, after many many years of use. I tried using 2 knives, but it just took too long.
> 
> My friend told us to always use refrigerated or iced water. Use enough water to make the dough slightly sticky. (SLIGHTLY sticky, not like honey!) With a sticky dough, you can roll it out on a floured surface without making the crust too tough. She said tough crusts were due to too much flour in the dough and over handling. Starting with a slightly sticky dough gives you a little more time to roll it thin without making it tough. It is also less likely to split and crack apart as an overly dry dough. I use a Tupperware rolling pin I've had since before I married. It is hollow with a screw on cap on one end. I put a few ice cubes in, then fill with cold water. There are many methods of rolling out a pie crust. Probably all of them are fine as long as the dough is not handled any more than it absolutely has to be, and doesn't get to dry from absorbing too much flour during rolling. The dough can also be rolled out between 2 pieces of waxed paper, but there must be flour above and below the dough or it will stick completely to the waxed paper. I tried this once and couldn't peel the waxed paper off for anything!
> 
> ...


Smiling here; I have one of those rolling pins. At the moment it holds my thinnest straight knitting needles.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Ooohh, Linda, I like that! :sm24:


Thank you, Janet Lee.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Joyce, glad you could find the tool you wanted.
> 
> Karen, glad your download are going smoothly. Seem like you have quite a bit to go yet. Glad you liked the thrush.
> 
> ...


So glad the job went well, Bev. It is a lovely pattern and Toni has been so good about providing alternatives.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I did use a crochet hook, but it was awkward to hold 2 knitting needles and manage a crochet hook at the same time. There was a link posted here within the past week with a super simple method. Basically, loop the working yarn over the left needle and slide the desired stitches from the left needle over the loop and on to the small length of yarn between both knitting needles. When done, gently pull working yarn to tighten and bring all the slipped stitches together nicely, and slid loop still on left needle to right needle without twisting. If I can find the post, I'll edit it in. If a patterns calls for purling multiple stitches together, or doing that through the back loop, I'd have to fiddle with it a while, but could probably get it to work. Where there's a will, there's a way!
> 
> This was posted here on KP on 3/30/17-
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-459840-1.html
> ...


Thanks for the link. Good tip.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Oooh, really like your version, too. The YOs with beads really make the flower stand out.


I'm glad you like it - it is always nice to have an alternative.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Speaking of which, here is my yo/bead version.


That is very pretty :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Am I mad? I enjoy making nupps with the crochet hook :sm12: :sm08:


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

linda09 said:


> Speaking of which, here is my yo/bead version.


Linda, so pretty! A masterpiece!


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom always used her hands to mix pie crust, I thought I would try a pastry cutter but don't like using it & have gone back to using my hands. Maybe not classy but works better for me.
> I use the never fail pastry recipe
> 
> 5-1/2 cups four
> ...


Bonni, thank you. I will can't wait to try this pie crust! I will try the pastry cutter tool again. I can't use my hands to work the dough. I'm to rough and will over and will over work and melt the shortening! LOL I am a hairstylist and I shampoo to hard, even when I am trying to be extra gentle!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I adore almond anything- I am especially into the almond biscuits I shared here some considerable time back. I have been meaning to check how I made the almond meal steamed pudding I used to make for Fale- is anyone interested? and I could dig it out.
> So glad the new job is working out well. What will happen about your 'old ladies'?


I have a recipe for almond flour chocolate cake. Quite yummy. I too love anything almond.  Right now we are planning on keeping the rest of our clients. I will keep all my 'older ladies.' I have to add the 'er' now.  The one client we are considering letting go, is the one who caused most to the deficit in our budget. They gave us about one week's notice that they were downsizing their cleaning crew.

Dell, I don't have time now for the almond meal crust. It comes out most like a graham cracker crust. My son makes more of a flour pie crust. I will get his also.

No, Norma, you are not mad, you are talented. 

Thanks to all of you lovely people happy that the job went well. We are also. It will work out beautifully. Have a great day all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Julie. It is very girly - very not me but I know of someone, a couple of someones actually who are girly girls.


I can sympathise (or do I mean empathise?) with that sentiment. Neither my mother nor myself considered ourselves 'girly', my daughters took me a bit by surprise!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Smiling here; I have one of those rolling pins. At the moment it holds my thinnest straight knitting needles.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I have a recipe for almond flour chocolate cake. Quite yummy. I too love anything almond.  Right now we are planning on keeping the rest of our clients. I will keep all my 'older ladies.' I have to add the 'er' now.  The one client we are considering letting go, is the one who caused most to the deficit in our budget. They gave us about one week's notice that they were downsizing their cleaning crew.
> 
> Dell, I don't have time now for the almond meal crust. It comes out most like a graham cracker crust. My son makes more of a flour pie crust. I will get his also.
> 
> ...


When you have a chance, Bev, would you be able to share the recipe for the Almond Chocolate cake? I am pondering what to splurge on for my birthday this year!
I am glad you are not discarding your 'older' clients!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Linda - your beaded version is great. 

Thank you Bonnie, JanetLee, and Ann.

Bev - so glad to hear that the new job is working out as expected.

Linda - I am smiling about your use for your rolling pin  Mine is marble so no storage but it will keep cool.

Norma - you are not mad, lol. I had to use a crochet hook to keep from going mad. I can do them now the 'traditional' way without swearing, lol. More ways than one is a good tool box. :-D


I did a couple of rows on Gerda last night while watching a bit of TV. I have four repeats (eight rows each, 765 or 867 stitches per row depending upon which row) out of sixteen completed. I might not do all of them as this thing is going to be huge. I tried to peek last night (Ravelry) but almost no one finished this MKAL shawl. Most (well those who did not frog it) stopped in clue 4 (where I am at) and only a couple did the border (knitted on). It has become a long term project, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Julie. It is very girly - very not me but I know of someone, a couple of someones actually who are girly girls.


I have pink Mechanix gloves, lol. Best of both worlds - a girly girl who can turn a wrench (spanner) in high heels, lol!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I
> 
> This was posted here on KP on 3/30/17-
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-459840-1.html
> ...


Brilliant!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Bev and Melanie. I am pleased you think I am just about sane. Here is my YOEL. Toni I am really pleased with it :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely yarn and a great piece of knitting ,Norma .


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Norma, your Yoel is beautiful. Beautiful knitting and lovely color!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Bev and Melanie. I am pleased you think I am just about sane. Here is my YOEL. Toni I am really pleased with it :sm24:


I can see why you are pleased, Norma. It is gorgeous and I'm particularly fond of the purple yarn. Lovely.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I actually like pressing down hamburger/ground meat with a metal potato masher. No extra hand washing that way.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Lovely yarn and a great piece of knitting ,Norma .


Thank you, Ann.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jay Dee said:


> Norma, your Yoel is beautiful. Beautiful knitting and lovely color!


Thank you, Jay Dee.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, thank you. I wasn't sure about the colour but the more I knit it the better I like it. :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I can see why you are pleased, Norma. It is gorgeous and I'm particularly fond of the purple yarn. Lovely.


This is what I was going to say


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty :sm24:


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Am I mad? I enjoy making nupps with the crochet hook :sm12: :sm08:


Maybe but it is no-one's business but your own. :sm16:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> Linda, so pretty! A masterpiece!


Thank you. It is the designer's masterpiece - I just knit her stitches.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can sympathise (or do I mean empathise?) with that sentiment. Neither my mother nor myself considered ourselves 'girly', my daughters took me a bit by surprise!


Daughters have a tendency to do that - or maybe it is just children who do that. :sm17:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have pink Mechanix gloves, lol. Best of both worlds - a girly girl who can turn a wrench (spanner) in high heels, lol!


 :sm24: :sm02: That is a good way of keeping people (men) on their toes - you can't be pigeon holed.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Bev and Melanie. I am pleased you think I am just about sane. Here is my YOEL. Toni I am really pleased with it :sm24:


That looks good, Norma - it also looks quite large; what weight yarn are you using?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Bev and Melanie. I am pleased you think I am just about sane. Here is my YOEL. Toni I am really pleased with it :sm24:


That looks great


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Norma, beautiful YOEL.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Maybe but it is no-one's business but your own. :sm16:


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> That looks good, Norma - it also looks quite large; what weight yarn are you using?


Thank you. It is heavy lace weight. It is one of Poshs.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> This is what I was going to say


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That looks great


Thank you, Bonnie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Bev and Melanie. I am pleased you think I am just about sane. Here is my YOEL. Toni I am really pleased with it :sm24:


I love the colour you have chosen, Norma, very fine knitting!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Norma, beautiful YOEL.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love the colour you have chosen, Norma, very fine knitting!


Thank you, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Daughters have a tendency to do that - or maybe it is just children who do that. :sm17:


That sounds like the voice of experience, Linda?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam just posted this on the Tea Party, In view of one of our discussions I thought I would post it here.

Almond Flour Cake with Lemon

Flourless Lemon Almond Cake—a light, fluffy, and gluten-free dessert made with almond flour, eggs, and sugar. Simple and perfect for any holiday or party!

YIELD: 12 servings
PREP TIME: 20 minutes
COOK TIME: 30 minutes
TOTAL TIME: 55 minutes

Ingredients:

4 large eggs, whites and yolks separated
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons sugar, divided
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon pure almond extract
1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar
1 1/2 cups Bob’s Red Mill Almond Flour
1 teaspoon baking powder (I recommend aluminum free)
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
Zest of 2 medium lemons (about 2 tablespoons)
Optional for serving: sliced berries, toasted slivered almonds, whipped cream

Directions:

1. Place a rack in the center of your oven and preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Lightly grease an 8-inch round pan with butter or coconut oil, coating the bottom and all the way up the sides. Line the bottom with parchment paper, then coat again. Sprinkle 2 tablespoons sugar into the bottom of the pan.

2. In the bowl of a standing mixer fitted with the whisk attachment or a large mixing bowl, place the egg whites, 1/4 cup sugar, vanilla extract, almond extract, and cream of tartar. With an electric mixer (or stand mixer) beat the egg whites on low speed until they become foamy, then increase the speed to high and continue to beat until they form soft peaks. 

3. Reduce the mixer speed to low, then gradually add the remaining 1/4 cup sugar. Continue mixing on low speed until combined. Set aside.

4. In a separate bowl, stir together the almond flour, baking powder, and salt. 

5. Add the egg yolks, then stir to combine. The dough will be very thick, dry, and crumbly.

6. Working 1/2 cup at a time, gently fold in the egg whites, completely incorporating them between each addition. The batter will be very thick at first but will lighten as you progress. Fold in the lemon zest.

7. Scrape the cake batter into the prepared pan and smooth the top. 

8. Bake on the center rack for 28 to 32 minutes, until it is light golden brown and a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean. 

9. Remove from the oven, place on a wire rack, and let cool in the pan for 5 minutes. 

10. Run a sharp knife along the edge of the cake to loosen it, then gently turn the cake out onto a serving plate and let cool completely. 

11. Serve with berries, almonds, and whipped cream, as desired.

NOTE: To freeze the cake, let it cool completely, then tightly wrap it in plastic and place in the freezer. Let it thaw in the refrigerator overnight before serving. The cake can be frozen for up to 2 months.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving Size: 1 (of 12), without toppings - Amount Per Serving: Calories: 142 - Total Fat: 9g - Saturated Fat: 1g - Cholesterol: 62mg - Sodium: 52mg - Carbohydrates: 13g - Fiber: 2g - Sugar: 11g - Protein: 5g


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Am I mad? I enjoy making nupps with the crochet hook :sm12: :sm08:


No, not mad at all. You have just mastered the process and have become comfortable with it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yipee! Glad the job went well.



eshlemania said:


> I have a recipe for almond flour chocolate cake. Quite yummy. I too love anything almond.  Right now we are planning on keeping the rest of our clients. I will keep all my 'older ladies.' I have to add the 'er' now.  The one client we are considering letting go, is the one who caused most to the deficit in our budget. They gave us about one week's notice that they were downsizing their cleaning crew.
> 
> Dell, I don't have time now for the almond meal crust. It comes out most like a graham cracker crust. My son makes more of a flour pie crust. I will get his also.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Bev and Melanie. I am pleased you think I am just about sane. Here is my YOEL. Toni I am really pleased with it :sm24:


Oh my, but you have mastered those nubbs. Lovely color.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Normaedern said:


> Am I mad? I enjoy making nupps with the crochet hook :sm12: :sm08:


It's great to use all your creative skills at the right time to achieve the beautiful finished piece.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Shawl progress update........ It will hopefully be finished the following weekend. I need an extra week. Thanks for getting me back on track!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> No, not mad at all. You have just mastered the process and have become comfortable with it.


That sounds good to me


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, but you have mastered those nubbs. Lovely color.


 Thank you :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jay Dee said:


> It's great to use all your creative skills at the right time to achieve the beautiful finished piece.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jay Dee said:


> Shawl progress update........ It will hopefully be finished the following weekend. I need an extra week. Thanks for getting me back on track!


I love it!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I have pink Mechanix gloves, lol. Best of both worlds - a girly girl who can turn a wrench (spanner) in high heels, lol!


Ooooo! Melanie!!! I want a picture. 

Julie, I love my older ladies. I would not want to leave them in the lurch.

Norma, your YOEL is gorgeous! Well done!

Ooo, thanks, Julie, for the almond lemon cake. In process of printing it out right now. I love lemon and have not had it for awhile. Here's the chocolate cake.

Adam's Chocolate Birthday Cake

1 1/2 C almond flour
3 T unsweetened cocoa pdr
1 t baking soda
1 C sugar-I use 1/4 C Puyre Stevia
1/2 t salt
5 T oil
1T apple cider vinegar
1 cold water

1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees
2. In a bowl, combine the almond flour, cocoa, baking soda, sweetner and salt. Stir together quite well
3.Spray 9x9 inch baking dish with nonstick cooking spray, and place the combined ingredients in it. Make two holes in this mixture. Pour the oil into one, the vinegar into the othere, and the wter over everything. Mix with a fork until everything's well combined. Bake for 30 min.

Yeild: 9 servings, each with 6 gm of usable carbs.

Here's my almond 'graham cracker' crust. Great on cheesecakes.

1 1/4 C almond meal-not as fine as flour
1/2 stick butter, melted

Mix well. You can bake it for 10 min at 350 degrees or pour cheesecake filling on top and bake the cheesecake.

I will ask my DIL about her almond flour pie crust recipe.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Trying to get you all photos of WIP progress.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> Trying to get you all photos of WIP progress.


My favorite round blocking.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> My favorite round blocking.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Everything else is in new homes already.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Yay! for getting back on track Jay Dee!

You have been busy NancyLea. Lots of nice projects there. I have a ruffle collar cardigan in off-white.

Bev, it is rather funny when men find out I like cars and know how they work, lol! Even funnier when, even with my limited knowledge, I know more then they do. Wait till they find out I like football and can cook! Ha Ha!!


Knitting update: I am about halfway through Elizabeth's April YOEL clue so that should be done in a day or two. I am plugging away on clue 4 of Enchanted Rose (Lily Go MKAL). The final clue, #5, came out today but I am a ways off. And tomorrow clue 1 of 3 for the MKAL cardigan comes out so I will be casting on for that after work. I need a time machine.

Hope all are having a great evening,

Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> My favorite round blocking.


What a wonderful idea, Nancylea.  Love that sweater. Some fancy knitting there. Great work. Love your shawlettes, hat and bun cover. Wonderful collars also.

Gonna get off here soon and knit. Second night in a row. Woohoo.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Julie & Bev, thank you for the recipes. They all 3 sound yummy.

Nancylea, what a basketful of beautiful items you've done. Especially like the sweater--such a pretty teal (on my computer).

Melanie, you go girl! Love to see those men's faces when they're faced with a "girly girl" who can show them that she isn't just fluff!!!


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Nancylea! All of its beautiful. Great sweater, the color the stitch and style. You've been busy


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Am I mad? I enjoy making nupps with the crochet hook :sm12: :sm08:


Time for a psychiatric evaluation. ????????????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Jay Dee said:


> Bonni, thank you. I will can't wait to try this pie crust! I will try the pastry cutter tool again. I can't use my hands to work the dough. I'm to rough and will over and will over work and melt the shortening! LOL I am a hairstylist and I shampoo to hard, even when I am trying to be extra gentle!


You are my kind of shampooer. My stylist gives a great massage when she shampoos.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Bev and Melanie. I am pleased you think I am just about sane. Here is my YOEL. Toni I am really pleased with it :sm24:


Your nupps are beautiful, Norma. Very precise.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam just posted this on the Tea Party, In view of one of our discussions I thought I would post it here.
> 
> Almond Flour Cake with Lemon
> 
> ...


That sounds quite good. I love lemon flavored things, more than DH does.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> My favorite round blocking.


Nancy, those are gorgeous. That is my kind of sweater. Edited to say I just saw your other projects. All looking great.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Wow Nancy -- you sure have been busy. I'm exhausted just looking at all of those lovely things. Very eclectic and fun.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> Shawl progress update........ It will hopefully be finished the following weekend. I need an extra week. Thanks for getting me back on track!


Those colors are very interesting. Looking forward to the end results.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> My favorite round blocking.


Nice! Especially the sweater :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gosh, I've not heard of a wheat germ allergy before. That sounds like you have to be quite vigilant. I am going to be making some small Spanakopita in a few days- I don't know if fillo can be made from gluten free flours. I certainly won't be making it myself, although in past years I have experimented with it. VERY hard to get it see through. I am very fond of my Mediterranian cook book- it goes from Greece through to Afghanistan. Some of the pastries are so amazing and just so scrumptious.


Wheat germ and gluten are 2 different things. Gluten doesn't bother me, but an enzyme in the germ(seed) of the wheat turns me inside-out and upside-down. I usually tell people it's the wheat germ I can't tolerate so they don't think I have a gluten intolerance, but most people confuse the two any way. What's getting tricky is this new genetically modified "whole grain white wheat". Products made with it look like white bread, but do contain the wheat germ. I ate some by accident and was even sicker than when I've eaten traditional brown whole wheat products. There are some restaurants I won't eat in because they serve both brown whole wheat and white whole wheat and don't seem to have information on which items are made with the white whole wheat. I just get too violently ill to take a chance. Brown whole wheat is easy to spot unless it has a lot of chocolate in it, like brownies. If the trend to use white whole wheat continues, I'll just have to eat at home all the time. Bummer, since I'm not much of a cook and enjoy a break from the kitchen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ooooo! Melanie!!! I want a picture.
> 
> Julie, I love my older ladies. I would not want to leave them in the lurch.
> 
> ...


Sorry Bev if I sounded like you would leave the 'older ladies' in the lurch, did not mean to imply that.
Great to have those recipes. Good to remember as a real treat later in the year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> Everything else is in new homes already.


What a wonderful array of work! You've been busy over time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Julie & Bev, thank you for the recipes. They all 3 sound yummy.
> 
> Nancylea, what a basketful of beautiful items you've done. Especially like the sweater--such a pretty teal (on my computer).
> 
> Melanie, you go girl! Love to see those men's faces when they're faced with a "girly girl" who can show them that she isn't just fluff!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That sounds quite good. I love lemon flavored things, more than DH does.


I especially love a good lemon marmalade. Lemon Cheesecake is high on the list too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Wheat germ and gluten are 2 different things. Gluten doesn't bother me, but an enzyme in the germ(seed) of the wheat turns me inside-out and upside-down. I usually tell people it's the wheat germ I can't tolerate so they don't think I have a gluten intolerance, but most people confuse the two any way. What's getting tricky is this new genetically modified "whole grain white wheat". Products made with it look like white bread, but do contain the wheat germ. I ate some by accident and was even sicker than when I've eaten traditional brown whole wheat products. There are some restaurants I won't eat in because they serve both brown whole wheat and white whole wheat and don't seem to have information on which items are made with the white whole wheat. I just get too violently ill to take a chance. Brown whole wheat is easy to spot unless it has a lot of chocolate in it, like brownies. If the trend to use white whole wheat continues, I'll just have to eat at home all the time. Bummer, since I'm not much of a cook and enjoy a break from the kitchen.


I see. Still a tricky one, though, I think all of us enjoy a break from cooking.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I almost have a ream worth of patterns printed. I've been carefully using the 'database' method of verifying if I have saved onto D: drive any of my portable device email-to-desktop transfers. I dislike having to download more than one copy...and I'm wasting less paper.

I have 3 more sessions of transfers...after this current one. Pineapple's are getting harder to find. <<G>>


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Jay Dee ,happy for your progress and good luck getting finished .
The allergy sounds a complex one Joyce .Your knitting is lovely and you have been very busy .
Melanie ,how on earth do you keep track of all those projects?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Bev. YOEL is a joy to knit.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nancylea57 said:


> Everything else is in new homes already.


You have been very busy. I love the ruffled cardigan but everything is gorgeous :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Time for a psychiatric evaluation. ????????????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Your nupps are beautiful, Norma. Very precise.


Thank you :sm24:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Thank you all for many kind words


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Bev, it is rather funny when men find out I like cars and know how they work, lol! Even funnier when, even with my limited knowledge, I know more then they do. Wait till they find out I like football and can cook! Ha Ha!!




No problems, Julie. I knew what you meant. My older ladies really mean a lot to me. 

Have great day all


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Wheat germ and gluten are 2 different things. Gluten doesn't bother me, but an enzyme in the germ(seed) of the wheat turns me inside-out and upside-down. I usually tell people it's the wheat germ I can't tolerate so they don't think I have a gluten intolerance, but most people confuse the two any way. What's getting tricky is this new genetically modified "whole grain white wheat". Products made with it look like white bread, but do contain the wheat germ. I ate some by accident and was even sicker than when I've eaten traditional brown whole wheat products. There are some restaurants I won't eat in because they serve both brown whole wheat and white whole wheat and don't seem to have information on which items are made with the white whole wheat. I just get too violently ill to take a chance. Brown whole wheat is easy to spot unless it has a lot of chocolate in it, like brownies. If the trend to use white whole wheat continues, I'll just have to eat at home all the time. Bummer, since I'm not much of a cook and enjoy a break from the kitchen.


Bummer about the wheat germ problem. Maybe corn tortillas for sandwiches?? I remember sprinkling wheat germ on my yogurt so I know that it is ok for me. I love bread so am thankful that I do not have any wheat germ or gluten issues (I do have a booty issue though, lol). DH has a very mild gluten intolerance so I told him to be nice else I will start using the box of wheat gluten I have in the pantry (for bread making) in dinner prep, lol.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I especially love a good lemon marmalade. Lemon Cheesecake is high on the list too.


I'm not a marmalade fan but I can imagine lemon cheesecake is pretty darned good.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Wheat germ and gluten are 2 different things. Gluten doesn't bother me, but an enzyme in the germ(seed) of the wheat turns me inside-out and upside-down. I usually tell people it's the wheat germ I can't tolerate so they don't think I have a gluten intolerance, but most people confuse the two any way. What's getting tricky is this new genetically modified "whole grain white wheat". Products made with it look like white bread, but do contain the wheat germ. I ate some by accident and was even sicker than when I've eaten traditional brown whole wheat products. There are some restaurants I won't eat in because they serve both brown whole wheat and white whole wheat and don't seem to have information on which items are made with the white whole wheat. I just get too violently ill to take a chance. Brown whole wheat is easy to spot unless it has a lot of chocolate in it, like brownies. If the trend to use white whole wheat continues, I'll just have to eat at home all the time. Bummer, since I'm not much of a cook and enjoy a break from the kitchen.


That is an awful allergy. I stay away from all wheat. I wouldn't say it makes me violently ill but I do end up at home until conditions improve. We adjust to what we have to, don't we?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> No problems, Julie. I knew what you meant. My older ladies really mean a lot to me.
> 
> Have great day all


And I'm sure you mean a lot to them, too. My mother had two ladies who cleaned for her every two weeks. A few weeks after my sister moved in with Mom, they abruptly stopped with no notice at all. Very unprofessional. Maybe they assumed my sister would be doing the cleaning or they didn't want to charge more. My sister is very messy. Could be the reason. But they could have at least told Mom.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Bummer about the wheat germ problem. Maybe corn tortillas for sandwiches?? I remember sprinkling wheat germ on my yogurt so I know that it is ok for me. I love bread so am thankful that I do not have any wheat germ or gluten issues (I do have a booty issue though, lol). DH has a very mild gluten intolerance so I told him to be nice else I will start using the box of wheat gluten I have in the pantry (for bread making) in dinner prep, lol.


And, of course, you are teasing him. ????


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like the voice of experience, Linda?


May be! :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm so happy, I just found out I won one of Elizabeth's patterns from The Year of Texture MKAL. Lucky me!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> I'm so happy, I just found out I won one of Elizabeth's patterns from The Year of Texture MKAL. Lucky me!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> I'm so happy, I just found out I won one of Elizabeth's patterns from The Year of Texture MKAL. Lucky me!


That is great :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ooooo! Melanie!!! I want a picture.


LOL!! Here ya go, not high heels but flip flops (thong sandals) with rhinestones and satin jacquard fabric, but still girly shoes. My life is so glamorous!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I'm so happy, I just found out I won one of Elizabeth's patterns from The Year of Texture MKAL. Lucky me!


Yay!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> LOL!! Here ya go, not high heels but flip flops (thong sandals) with rhinestones and satin jacquard fabric, but still girly shoes. My life is so glamorous!


 :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> No problems, Julie. I knew what you meant. My older ladies really mean a lot to me.
> 
> Have great day all


I am glad!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm not a marmalade fan but I can imagine lemon cheesecake is pretty darned good.


As a Scot, Marmalade is part of my heritage! Very hard, to impossible, to find a Seville orange in NZ now. And I'm no longer allowed Grapefruit. Nextdoor has my Lime tree, we shifted it thinking there would be building going on, but that is taking for ever. Mind you when it eventually fruits I adore Lime anything.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm so happy, I just found out I won one of Elizabeth's patterns from The Year of Texture MKAL. Lucky me!


Terrific!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> LOL!! Here ya go, not high heels but flip flops (thong sandals) with rhinestones and satin jacquard fabric, but still girly shoes. My life is so glamorous!


And your figure is so great!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Melanie , you are supposed to sit on the bonnet in a sexy pose not lie flat on your back !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Melanie , you are supposed to sit on the bonnet in a sexy pose not lie flat on your back !


Good one, Ann!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> LOL!! Here ya go, not high heels but flip flops (thong sandals) with rhinestones and satin jacquard fabric, but still girly shoes. My life is so glamorous!


As they say in The Music Man "Hey, Girlie Girlie"


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Bummer about the wheat germ problem. Maybe corn tortillas for sandwiches?? I remember sprinkling wheat germ on my yogurt so I know that it is ok for me. I love bread so am thankful that I do not have any wheat germ or gluten issues (I do have a booty issue though, lol). DH has a very mild gluten intolerance so I told him to be nice else I will start using the box of wheat gluten I have in the pantry (for bread making) in dinner prep, lol.


Fortunately, I can tolerate all other grains, just not whole grain wheat. For sandwiches, there is white bread (not whole grain white, of course), oatmeal bread and rye bread. I eat a lot of oat cereals for breakfast, hot and cold. Never did care for cream of rice cereal! To toss in with cooked veggies, soups, stews....there is rice, barley, all sorts of pasta, and I have just discovered quinoa. I can use just about any kind of tortillas, but have recently found that some of the trendy restaurants are using whole grain wheat tortillas. I don't spend much time at those places any way, so it all works out.

There are a lot of alternatives, healthy ones, to whole grain wheat. When it comes to processed white flour and products made with it, I try to look for and buy the best quality products I can, which doesn't mean I have to buy the most expensive loaves or flours. It's a nuisance, but tolerable unless I have a reaction. A reaction has to take 12 hours to run it course, then it's 3 days of being very careful about what I eat to not upset blood sugar levels. Like I said, it's a nuisance....It also means I can't shop in the exclusive, trendy grocery stores like Whole Foods and Fresh Market, but I don't see that as a huge loss for me!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm so happy, I just found out I won one of Elizabeth's patterns from The Year of Texture MKAL. Lucky me!


That's great. She is very generous with her prizes.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As a Scot, Marmalade is part of my heritage! Very hard, to impossible, to find a Seville orange in NZ now. And I'm no longer allowed Grapefruit. Nextdoor has my Lime tree, we shifted it thinking there would be building going on, but that is taking for ever. Mind you when it eventually fruits I adore Lime anything.


Love lime marmalade. I prefer it to orange.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Love lime marmalade. I prefer it to orange.


Orange Marmalade is often just sweet and sugary to my taste.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ladies - check out on Main http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-461768-1.html

diziescot is one very fine knitter.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ladies - check out on Main http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-461768-1.html
> 
> diziescot is one very fine knitter.


I really beautiful cardigan, Perfect knitting. fits the woman like it was made for her. It's a WOW

Hi Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> I really beautiful cardigan, Perfect knitting. fits the woman like it was made for her. It's a WOW


It looks d****d near perfect to me, with the possible exception of her picking up stitches which I am sure all of us have struggled with from time to time!

Hi! Jay Dee!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> LOL!! Here ya go, not high heels but flip flops (thong sandals) with rhinestones and satin jacquard fabric, but still girly shoes. My life is so glamorous!


Hmmmmm, first thought to hit my mind---I'll bet you could hot wire anything!!! :sm02:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> Melanie , you are supposed to sit on the bonnet in a sexy pose not lie flat on your back !


LOL!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Fortunately, I can tolerate all other grains, just not whole grain wheat. For sandwiches, there is white bread (not whole grain white, of course), oatmeal bread and rye bread. I eat a lot of oat cereals for breakfast, hot and cold. Never did care for cream of rice cereal! To toss in with cooked veggies, soups, stews....there is rice, barley, all sorts of pasta, and I have just discovered quinoa. I can use just about any kind of tortillas, but have recently found that some of the trendy restaurants are using whole grain wheat tortillas. I don't spend much time at those places any way, so it all works out.
> 
> There are a lot of alternatives, healthy ones, to whole grain wheat. When it comes to processed white flour and products made with it, I try to look for and buy the best quality products I can, which doesn't mean I have to buy the most expensive loaves or flours. It's a nuisance, but tolerable unless I have a reaction. A reaction has to take 12 hours to run it course, then it's 3 days of being very careful about what I eat to not upset blood sugar levels. Like I said, it's a nuisance....It also means I can't shop in the exclusive, trendy grocery stores like Whole Foods and Fresh Market, but I don't see that as a huge loss for me!


 :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> LOL!! Here ya go, not high heels but flip flops (thong sandals) with rhinestones and satin jacquard fabric, but still girly shoes. My life is so glamorous!


I don't know which is better...a Halloween shot or the potential tummy shot. My attack tummy mode has been alerted. Rrrawr! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I had a lovely surprise in the post. DH bought me this as a surprise. He now wants a hat :sm24: :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I had a lovely surprise in the post. DH bought me this as a surprise. He now wants a hat :sm24: :sm06:


Tammy, Beanie?! ? I wonder what style you think would suit him?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tammy, Beanie?! ? I wonder what style you think would suit him?


Definately a beanie :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I had a lovely surprise in the post. DH bought me this as a surprise. He now wants a hat :sm24: :sm06:


Wonderful -- this is a marvelous book. I've found it inspirational and have done several garments following some of her graphs. You'll enjoy for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Definately a beanie :sm24:


Double knit or 4 ply!?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I had a lovely surprise in the post. DH bought me this as a surprise. He now wants a hat :sm24: :sm06:


How nice, I can't imagine my DH purchasing anything like that for me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Wonderful -- this is a marvelous book. I've found it inspirational and have done several garments following some of her graphs. You'll enjoy for sure.


Thanks, DeEtta :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Double knit or 4 ply!?


Again definately 4 ply.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> How nice, I can't imagine my DH purchasing anything like that for me.


It is the first time in nearly 52 years of marriage. It was a shock :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Yay for you!


Normaedern said:


> I had a lovely surprise in the post. DH bought me this as a surprise. He now wants a hat :sm24: :sm06:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ladies - check out on Main http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-461768-1.html
> 
> diziescot is one very fine knitter.


Most definitely, I really like the looks of that but am too cheap to by the pattern! But that is all right, working on too many other things right now.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I had a lovely surprise in the post. DH bought me this as a surprise. He now wants a hat :sm24: :sm06:


What a sweetie! My DH surprised me also, he ordered the Alice Starmore book for me because he really likes the sweaters in it. He hasn't told me which design caught his eye yet though!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> What a sweetie! My DH surprised me also, he ordered the Alice Starmore book for me because he really likes the sweaters in it. He hasn't told me which design caught his eye yet though!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is the first time in nearly 52 years of marriage. It was a shock :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Most definitely, I really like the looks of that but am too cheap to by the pattern! But that is all right, working on too many other things right now.


I am thinking very seriously of buying it myself- but I need to save for a bit! I have it in my Ravelry Library.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What a sweetie! My DH surprised me also, he ordered the Alice Starmore book for me because he really likes the sweaters in it. He hasn't told me which design caught his eye yet though!


Was this the Fishermen's Sweaters Book?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was this the Fishermen's Sweaters Book?


Yes it was, he actually looked through it and really liked it. I had left it on the desk because I was putting some of the graphs on the knitting program I have. Of course he had to look and I for one am glad he did. Good man! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Two excellent men ,Norma and Janet Lee .


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks d****d near perfect to me, with the possible exception of her picking up stitches which I am sure all of us have struggled with from time to time!
> 
> Hi! Jay Dee!


Julie you have a really good eye. My shawl took forever (really ) something oats not right. I spend to many hrs looking . It would have time effective to frog and knit. I was very close to sending a close up photo! History now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes it was, he actually looked through it and really liked it. I had left it on the desk because I was putting some of the graphs on the knitting program I have. Of course he had to look and I for one am glad he did. Good man! :sm11: :sm11:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: That is really great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> Julie you have a really good eye. My shawl took forever (really ) something oats not right. I spend to many hrs looking . It would have time effective to frog and knit. I was very close to sending a close up photo! History now.


Thank you!
I am sorry to hear of the demise of your shawl, though.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Two excellent men ,Norma and Janet Lee .


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Bev and Melanie. I am pleased you think I am just about sane. Here is my YOEL. Toni I am really pleased with it :sm24:


All of these are beautiful but I am sure I missed something. Are these samplers or the beginning of a scarf? What is a Yoel?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Orange Marmalade is often just sweet and sugary to my taste.


 :sm24: All preserves seem too sweet to me these days. I no longer have a sweet tooth it seems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :sm24: All preserves seem too sweet to me these days. I no longer have a sweet tooth it seems.


Even a chutney?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I had a lovely surprise in the post. DH bought me this as a surprise. He now wants a hat :sm24: :sm06:


What a nice surprise! What a nice hubby! :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is the first time in nearly 52 years of marriage. It was a shock :sm24:


How nice that he can still surprise you after so long together. He deserves a hug, I think.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Even a chutney?


I've never been much of a chutney fan - or pickles for that matter. I don't like vinegar, even on fish and chips.
I don't like sweet and sour dishes either. I sound like a right misery but I'm not a particularly picky eater on the whole.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've never been much of a chutney fan - or pickles for that matter. I don't like vinegar, even on fish and chips.
> I don't like sweet and sour dishes either. I sound like a right misery but I'm not a particularly picky eater on the whole.


 :sm24: I'll have your share!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> Two excellent men ,Norma and Janet Lee .


Yep, very nice


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

ChristmasTree said:


> All of these are beautiful but I am sure I missed something. Are these samplers or the beginning of a scarf? What is a Yoel?


Year Of Estonian Lace

There are two of them over on Ravelry that a few of us are making. Elizabeth a/k/a dogyarns has one in the 'Big Comfy Doghouse' group and Toni a/k/a stlorenz has one in her group 'Knitting in the Loft'. You get one clue each month throughout the year. They are like a sampler scarf since each month is different. Toni did have one huge clue that she split into two months however.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I finished up several more repeats on the Dancing Bees border with the drive up and back to the helo today - 68 done, 139 to go. DH and I had planned to fly out to an airshow but we got a late start so we determined enroute that we would not make it in time (the airport would close down during the airshow performances) so we landed midway and had lunch, then flew back. Despite missing the airshow we did have a good day and the weather was good for flying. Off to a birthday party tonight although that will be via car, lol.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Year Of Estonian Lace
> 
> There are two of them over on Ravelry that a few of us are making. Elizabeth a/k/a dogyarns has one in the 'Big Comfy Doghouse' group and Toni a/k/a stlorenz has one in her group 'Knitting in the Loft'. You get one clue each month throughout the year. They are like a sampler scarf since each month is different. Toni did have one huge clue that she split into two months however.


Sounds like fun. I've been wanting to do something like this but I keep postponing, wonder why  One of these days...
Meanwhile I'll enjoy watching.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I finished up several more repeats on the Dancing Bees border with the drive up and back to the helo today - 68 done, 139 to go. DH and I had planned to fly out to an airshow but we got a late start so we determined enroute that we would not make it in time (the airport would close down during the airshow performances) so we landed midway and had lunch, then flew back. Despite missing the airshow we did have a good day and the weather was good for flying. Off to a birthday party tonight although that will be via car, lol.


Sounds like a fun day.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I'll have your share!


I'll be pleased to pass it to you. :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I finished up several more repeats on the Dancing Bees border with the drive up and back to the helo today - 68 done, 139 to go. DH and I had planned to fly out to an airshow but we got a late start so we determined enroute that we would not make it in time (the airport would close down during the airshow performances) so we landed midway and had lunch, then flew back. Despite missing the airshow we did have a good day and the weather was good for flying. Off to a birthday party tonight although that will be via car, lol.


At least you got to fly. Enjoy the party, Melanie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'll be pleased to pass it to you. :sm01:


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> Two excellent men ,Norma and Janet Lee .


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: That is really great!


I totally agree, I asked him which one he was interested in and he just grinned. Guess I will need to peek over his shoulder when he is looking at it. :sm08: :sm08:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've never been much of a chutney fan - or pickles for that matter. I don't like vinegar, even on fish and chips.
> I don't like sweet and sour dishes either. I sound like a right misery but I'm not a particularly picky eater on the whole.


Nope, you are like me, you know what you do and don't like and that is that!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> I totally agree, I asked him which one he was interested in and he just grinned. Guess I will need to peek over his shoulder when he is looking at it. :sm08: :sm08:


That looks like he likes them ALL! :sm09:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> That looks like he likes them ALL! :sm09:


Probably, but I know he really likes cables! The more twists the better!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thought I'd check in and relate my sad news --- well, no really sad news except that I've run out of yarn to finish connecting the gazillions of hexs onto this afghan. Need to fold it up and wait until I can get a couple more skeins.Hopefully, I'll be able to head for Klamath Falls next Wednesday and equally hopefully, Joann's or Walmart will have some of this color in Caron Simply Soft. 

I was making great headway getting rid of my Simply Soft stash -- this blanket alone reduced the plastic tub to nearly empty and THEN...... the lady whose ranch is still in eminent danger of flooding brought me 20 more brand new skeins. Urgh!!! I don't seem to be making headway.

And I think if was Linda who suggested that the method that I'm using to join the hexs is "fiddly" and believe me she was correct. But being able to deal with fiddly is a requirement for a lace buff; so I'm doing just fine (I think). Currently attaching row 11 of 17 -- so still have a ways to go.

Hope all of you have a great weekend.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

It is so pretty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thought I'd check in and relate my sad news --- well, no really sad news except that I've run out of yarn to finish connecting the gazillions of hexs onto this afghan. Need to fold it up and wait until I can get a couple more skeins.Hopefully, I'll be able to head for Klamath Falls next Wednesday and equally hopefully, Joann's or Walmart will have some of this color in Caron Simply Soft.
> 
> I was making great headway getting rid of my Simply Soft stash -- this blanket alone reduced the plastic tub to nearly empty and THEN...... the lady whose ranch is still in eminent danger of flooding brought me 20 more brand new skeins. Urgh!!! I don't seem to be making headway.
> 
> ...


Fiddly, maybe, but it looks great. Hoping you get the colour match you need.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Thought I'd check in and relate my sad news --- well, no really sad news except that I've run out of yarn to finish connecting the gazillions of hexs onto this afghan. Need to fold it up and wait until I can get a couple more skeins.Hopefully, I'll be able to head for Klamath Falls next Wednesday and equally hopefully, Joann's or Walmart will have some of this color in Caron Simply Soft.
> 
> I was making great headway getting rid of my Simply Soft stash -- this blanket alone reduced the plastic tub to nearly empty and THEN...... the lady whose ranch is still in eminent danger of flooding brought me 20 more brand new skeins. Urgh!!! I don't seem to be making headway.
> 
> ...


It may be fiddly but it is a very pretty join. Drat the luck about running out of yarn. Hope you can find the matching color.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thought I'd check in and relate my sad news --- well, no really sad news except that I've run out of yarn to finish connecting the gazillions of hexs onto this afghan. Need to fold it up and wait until I can get a couple more skeins.Hopefully, I'll be able to head for Klamath Falls next Wednesday and equally hopefully, Joann's or Walmart will have some of this color in Caron Simply Soft.
> 
> I was making great headway getting rid of my Simply Soft stash -- this blanket alone reduced the plastic tub to nearly empty and THEN...... the lady whose ranch is still in eminent danger of flooding brought me 20 more brand new skeins. Urgh!!! I don't seem to be making headway.
> 
> ...


Your blanket is really coming together. So pretty. Too bad there wasn't any Caron Simply Soft in the bag of new yarn you just received. 
Klamath Falls is beautiful. We camped there a few times. It was so hot, then when we left we went up in elevation and played in the snow! We hadn't camped very much and on that trip I learned: Never go to the bathroom in the evening without a flashlight. I got lost, was gone more than an hour and the docents had to drive me back to the campsite.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> And I'm sure you mean a lot to them, too. My mother had two ladies who cleaned for her every two weeks. A few weeks after my sister moved in with Mom, they abruptly stopped with no notice at all. Very unprofessional. Maybe they assumed my sister would be doing the cleaning or they didn't want to charge more. My sister is very messy. Could be the reason. But they could have at least told Mom.


Oh, my, that was not nice at all. Congrats on the win of one of Elizabeth's patterns. 

Wow, Melanie!! What a wonderful picture!  Thanks so much. It's perfect!

Thanks, Julie, that is a lovely sweater that dizie knitted.

Norma, love book and thoughtful husband. 

Wow, DeEtta. How wonderful that looks. Great job. bummer about the additional Simply Soft. LDLD

Heading to bed. Tired. DS and DIL came over for supper. We had a wonderful time. But they stayed late.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Thought I'd check in and relate my sad news --- well, no really sad news except that I've run out of yarn to finish connecting the gazillions of hexs onto this afghan. Need to fold it up and wait until I can get a couple more skeins.Hopefully, I'll be able to head for Klamath Falls next Wednesday and equally hopefully, Joann's or Walmart will have some of this color in Caron Simply Soft.
> 
> I was making great headway getting rid of my Simply Soft stash -- this blanket alone reduced the plastic tub to nearly empty and THEN...... the lady whose ranch is still in eminent danger of flooding brought me 20 more brand new skeins. Urgh!!! I don't seem to be making headway.
> 
> ...


Beautiful field of wildflowers you've got growing there--too bad you ran out of "mulch" to put around the rest, but I believe Caron Simply Soft is about as prevalent as multiplying rabbits. I'm sure you will find more!! And as for your neighbor (Was it more Caron Simply Soft?)--if it was--just remember: "No good deed goes unpunished!"  
:sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Belle1 said:


> Thought I'd check in and relate my sad news --- well, no really sad news except that I've run out of yarn to finish connecting the gazillions of hexs onto this afghan. Need to fold it up and wait until I can get a couple more skeins.Hopefully, I'll be able to head for Klamath Falls next Wednesday and equally hopefully, Joann's or Walmart will have some of this color in Caron Simply Soft.
> 
> I was making great headway getting rid of my Simply Soft stash -- this blanket alone reduced the plastic tub to nearly empty and THEN...... the lady whose ranch is still in eminent danger of flooding brought me 20 more brand new skeins. Urgh!!! I don't seem to be making headway.
> 
> ...


I
Running out yarn! Ouch :-( ... The hexagon afghan is looking great. It wood also look great on my sofa!

And thank you for the update on your friend ranch. Still in my thoughts and prays.

Any one old enough to rember the comedian, entertainer Carol Burnett? If you do, Carol Burnett preformed in Boston earlier this evening. I was their! It was like her opening monologue of her show. Questions and answers, she showed video of some of her favorite skits and guest from her show. She looked wonderful and it was a fun evening! No knitting tonight.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Nope, you are like me, you know what you do and don't like and that is that!


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thought I'd check in and relate my sad news --- well, no really sad news except that I've run out of yarn to finish connecting the gazillions of hexs onto this afghan. Need to fold it up and wait until I can get a couple more skeins.Hopefully, I'll be able to head for Klamath Falls next Wednesday and equally hopefully, Joann's or Walmart will have some of this color in Caron Simply Soft.
> 
> I was making great headway getting rid of my Simply Soft stash -- this blanket alone reduced the plastic tub to nearly empty and THEN...... the lady whose ranch is still in eminent danger of flooding brought me 20 more brand new skeins. Urgh!!! I don't seem to be making headway.
> 
> ...


You are making fantastic progress, DeEtta, what a shame you ran out of yarn. I don't think I said the join was fiddly but I'm such an inexperienced crocheter that all of it is fiddly to me. Now what are you going to make with the gifted skeins? I've been trying to destash a little too and was pleased with how the use 3 buy 1 system was going but I too have been gifted with a big bag of yarn - unfortunately it is super bulky which I very rarely use. I find it impossible to say no when someone is trying to be kind - buut what to make with it?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I finished up several more repeats on the Dancing Bees border with the drive up and back to the helo today - 68 done, 139 to go. DH and I had planned to fly out to an airshow but we got a late start so we determined enroute that we would not make it in time (the airport would close down during the airshow performances) so we landed midway and had lunch, then flew back. Despite missing the airshow we did have a good day and the weather was good for flying. Off to a birthday party tonight although that will be via car, lol.


That sounds a great day and a party to round it off :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, that is superb. I certainly do fiddly and enjoy it!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thought I'd check in and relate my sad news --- well, no really sad news except that I've run out of yarn to finish connecting the gazillions of hexs onto this afghan. Need to fold it up and wait until I can get a couple more skeins.Hopefully, I'll be able to head for Klamath Falls next Wednesday and equally hopefully, Joann's or Walmart will have some of this color in Caron Simply Soft.
> 
> I was making great headway getting rid of my Simply Soft stash -- this blanket alone reduced the plastic tub to nearly empty and THEN...... the lady whose ranch is still in eminent danger of flooding brought me 20 more brand new skeins. Urgh!!! I don't seem to be making headway.
> 
> ...


Your afghan is gorgeous!!! Klamath Falls....I have so many memories of that place. Is Freddie's (Fred Myers) still there? I can sure sympathize with what you said about Simply Soft. There are a couple of yarns that keep making their way to me that I wish wouldn't. I think I have it used up, and someone gives me more. I do as much charity knitting and crochet as I can, so I'm not likely to turn down a gift of yarn, no matter what it is. I'm not a Simply Soft fan either, Homespun is the other one. Tried using Simply Soft on my simple Bond machine, and it wants to slide right off the needles way too often. In fact, I have a large box that I need to pull out and start using up. Or, maybe if it sits there, no more will come?

Again, LOVE your afghan! Hope you find additional yarn to finish without any trouble!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

linda09 said:


> .....I too have been gifted with a big bag of yarn - unfortunately it is super bulky which I very rarely use. I find it impossible to say no when someone is trying to be kind - buut what to make with it?


I don't use bulky yarn as a general rule either. But, I think you are in luck. Bulky yarn is very popular now, so keep looking at free pattern web sites. I was given just enough thick roving to make a lacy looking beanie hat. I looked for a long time for a pattern for that yarn, was about to give up. It seems like once I put a yarn in a box at the bottom of the pile, the perfect pattern always appears. The roving colors are variegated blues and purples and I absolutely love the finished hat. Don't forget to look at home decorating projects. If you don't care to wear something made of bulky yarn (it's not the greatest choice for some body types, maybe you don't need something that warm), there are pillows, throws and afghans depending on how much yarn you have. Would it be suitable for a small throw rug? Just some thoughts. It would sure be fun to see what you finally make with it!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

DeEtta - Your afghan is coming along beautifully - such great colors. Sorry you ran out of the connecting color. Funny that your neighbor thought to save the yarn from potential flooding. The flooding of course is not funny, still sending prayers for you and yours that all will be well.

ChristmasTree - I used to go camping when I was in my teens with a group of other teens and a few adults. We hiked into the woods and spent three days doing various training things (long story). The guys always outnumbered the girls by five or six to one, at least, so we always choose a 'ladies room' at a bit of a walk. One year we took off looking for a good spot in the woods to claim as our 'ladies room' for the weekend. We must not have paid attention to the navigating classes because we wandered around so long in a circular route that we ended up a few yards from the campsite. Unbeknownst to us girls. The guys let us know we had been watched on the last day by hanging toilet paper off of the tree branches. It was a quiet hike back. 

Bev - glad you had a nice visit.

Jay Dee - Carol Burnett is one funny lady. Sounds like a great evening. Worth losing out on some knitting. 


No plans for me today, except the usual weekend chores. The party was for a good friend of my mother's and it was a nice party - dancing and laughter. My mother had a few beers too many at the party so it will be interesting to see if she makes church this morning. She is an usher and helps with the Eucharist and it being Palm Sunday...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning everone. And many thanks for your kind comments. In response to the Klamath Falls reference -- yes Fred Meyer's is still there and from all appearances doing well. For me it is a bit of a hike (150 mi one way) so can't say that I'm ready to just jump in the car and go for a spin. In the last three weeks, I've had 2 trips planned with my cousin and both times, we cancelled our plans because of snow. Yep, that dreaded word, we had another snow storm yesterday as part of the really bad weather pattern hanging over the entire state. Winds up to 60 mph, snow, rain, hale -- in general more moisture at a time when we are hoping for things to dry out a bit. 

And yes, my ranching friend, Raine, is a true craft person. One of her first concerns was her yarn and fabric. She says she has gotten all of it boxed and up on tables and chairs -- just in case. And since she was at it she decided to do a bit of cleaning out; hence the gift of the 20 skeins of Simply Soft. I must say I like her choice of colors; so while I may have gotten some of my stash reduced, it has grown again. 

Fun camping stories. Klamath Falls is located on the Eastern slopes of the cascades and actually not all that far from Crater Lake. It is at about 4000 ft and actually is a basin that used to be completely water filled. With the passage of eons, the lakes have shrunk back and so now there are a chain of rather large lakes in the basin. It is big pine tree country and gorgeous in my eyes. Actually, we share similar weather events and climate. At one time it was largely a lumber town meaning that there were a lot of lumber mills located there which makes sense because of the easy access to water for log storage and transport. But as so many towns in Southern Oregon when the "Spotted Owl" event happened so many years ago, it nearly died. But today it has regained much of its economic health. It still retains one Air Force Base which is active, a growing health care center, Oregon Technical Institute (which has become a 4-year accredited school), and a diverse light manufacturing industry, along with the traditional agricultural focus on cattle, potato, and seed farming. My unscientific guess is that it probably has about 20-25,000 population.

Well, time to get ready for town. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning everone. And many thanks for your kind comments. In response to the Klamath Falls reference -- yes Fred Meyer's is still there and from all appearances doing well. For me it is a bit of a hike (150 mi one way) so can't say that I'm ready to just jump in the car and go for a spin. In the last three weeks, I've had 2 trips planned with my cousin and both times, we cancelled our plans because of snow. Yep, that dreaded word, we had another snow storm yesterday as part of the really bad weather pattern hanging over the entire state. Winds up to 60 mph, snow, rain, hale -- in general more moisture at a time when we are hoping for things to dry out a bit.


The last time I was in Klamath Falls was in 2011, around Mother's Day. I had gone out their to see if I could close out Mom's estate. Came out of church on Mother's Day and there were snow flurries going on! Raleigh and Charlotte are a bit of a drive for me, too. So I know what you mean about not just jumping in the car and going. It's hard enough for me to get around to local things, forget about events 100+ miles from home!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> How nice, I can't imagine my DH purchasing anything like that for me.


That's exactly what I was thinking


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Wah! Everyone is ignoring my impish streak. :sm23:

I couldn't resist noticing the little line of tummy that Melanie had while her car was munching on her. <<G>>


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Wah! Everyone is ignoring my impish streak. :sm23:
> 
> I couldn't resist noticing the little line of tummy that Melanie had while her car was munching on her. <<G>>


Ha Ha - at least DH did not get a shot of when I flashed him


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jay Dee, how wonderful that you got to see Carol Burnett. What an experience that must have been.

I have found with Simply Soft that the finished garment tends to stretch out. Anyone else have that problem?

Linda, Ravelry has tons of free patterns with bulky yarn. Cowls that would make quick, lovely gifts. Check it out.

Oh, my, DeEtta. That snow squall sounds awlful!

Ok, Karen and Melanie, what fun!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

The join may be fiddly, but it sure is lovely! What a stunning endeavor.



Belle1 said:


> Thought I'd check in and relate my sad news --- well, no really sad news except that I've run out of yarn to finish connecting the gazillions of hexs onto this afghan. Need to fold it up and wait until I can get a couple more skeins.Hopefully, I'll be able to head for Klamath Falls next Wednesday and equally hopefully, Joann's or Walmart will have some of this color in Caron Simply Soft.
> 
> I was making great headway getting rid of my Simply Soft stash -- this blanket alone reduced the plastic tub to nearly empty and THEN...... the lady whose ranch is still in eminent danger of flooding brought me 20 more brand new skeins. Urgh!!! I don't seem to be making headway.
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I don't use bulky yarn as a general rule either. But, I think you are in luck. Bulky yarn is very popular now, so keep looking at free pattern web sites. I was given just enough thick roving to make a lacy looking beanie hat. I looked for a long time for a pattern for that yarn, was about to give up. It seems like once I put a yarn in a box at the bottom of the pile, the perfect pattern always appears. The roving colors are variegated blues and purples and I absolutely love the finished hat. Don't forget to look at home decorating projects. If you don't care to wear something made of bulky yarn (it's not the greatest choice for some body types, maybe you don't need something that warm), there are pillows, throws and afghans depending on how much yarn you have. Would it be suitable for a small throw rug? Just some thoughts. It would sure be fun to see what you finally make with it!


Something will come to mind eventually - but there is soooo much of it. Maybe afghan squares - it will be too much to knit it as one piece.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning everone. And many thanks for your kind comments. In response to the Klamath Falls reference -- yes Fred Meyer's is still there and from all appearances doing well. For me it is a bit of a hike (150 mi one way) so can't say that I'm ready to just jump in the car and go for a spin. In the last three weeks, I've had 2 trips planned with my cousin and both times, we cancelled our plans because of snow. Yep, that dreaded word, we had another snow storm yesterday as part of the really bad weather pattern hanging over the entire state. Winds up to 60 mph, snow, rain, hale -- in general more moisture at a time when we are hoping for things to dry out a bit.
> 
> And yes, my ranching friend, Raine, is a true craft person. One of her first concerns was her yarn and fabric. She says she has gotten all of it boxed and up on tables and chairs -- just in case. And since she was at it she decided to do a bit of cleaning out; hence the gift of the 20 skeins of Simply Soft. I must say I like her choice of colors; so while I may have gotten some of my stash reduced, it has grown again.
> 
> ...


Interesting, thanks for the info, DeEtta.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jay Dee, how wonderful that you got to see Carol Burnett. What an experience that must have been.
> 
> I have found with Simply Soft that the finished garment tends to stretch out. Anyone else have that problem?
> 
> ...


 Thanks, Bev. There is enough yarn for a really big sweater but in a very boring colour. I'm sure the person who originally bought it was thinking of a sweater for her husband. I think I need to go for one or two bigger projects to use it up quickly.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Jay Dee said:


> I
> Running out yarn! Ouch :-( ... The hexagon afghan is looking great. It wood also look great on my sofa!
> 
> And thank you for the update on your friend ranch. Still in my thoughts and prays.
> ...


How fun to see Carol Burnett. Lucky you!


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

It was fun! She is 83. It was called an evening w/ Carol. It was like her opening monologue of her show. Question and answers and videos of her favorite skits with celebrities that were on her show.She talked a lot about growing up very poor and being raised by her grandmother . Early days , and people like Lucile Ball who was 20 plus yr older and helped her as well as Tim Conway and Harvey Corman. It was was fun to be in the same room with her. So many stories! She made you laugh every week! It's like being with history. For a few hrs you forgot about everything else  amazing!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I have found with Simply Soft that the finished garment tends to stretch out. Anyone else have that problem?


YES! Plus, the garments, such as cardi's and shrugs slip and slide all over me! Even with steam blocking, that didn't stop this particular yarn from stretching and stretching out of shape. Very disappointing. Plus the problems I mentioned having when trying to machine knit with it. Very sad since it comes in some wonderful colors, and the variegated color combinations can be hard to pass up. But I've learned my lesson.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thought I'd check in and relate my sad news --- well, no really sad news except that I've run out of yarn to finish connecting the gazillions of hexs onto this afghan. Need to fold it up and wait until I can get a couple more skeins.Hopefully, I'll be able to head for Klamath Falls next Wednesday and equally hopefully, Joann's or Walmart will have some of this color in Caron Simply Soft.
> 
> I was making great headway getting rid of my Simply Soft stash -- this blanket alone reduced the plastic tub to nearly empty and THEN...... the lady whose ranch is still in eminent danger of flooding brought me 20 more brand new skeins. Urgh!!! I don't seem to be making headway.
> 
> ...


That looks beautiful, DeEtta


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> It was fun! She is 83. It was called an evening w/ Carol. It was like her opening monologue of her show. Question and answers and videos of her favorite skits with celebrities that were on her show.She talked a lot about growing up very poor and being raised by her grandmother . Early days , and people like Lucile Ball who was 20 plus yr older and helped her as well as Tim Conway and Harvey Corman. It was was fun to be in the same room with her. So many stories! She made you laugh every week! It's like being with history. For a few hrs you forgot about everything else  amazing!


I used to love her show, the whole cast was so great. Lucky you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am feeling quite vindicated in my dislike of synthetic fibres. A very dear friend of mine posted on Facebook- and I find it quite logical- that all the synthetics, in the wash, release micro-fibres which are getting into the waste water which is ending up in the sea, and consumed by the fish. Because they are all plastics originally they don't break down, and they are, along with microbeads killing the fish. Our GtGrandchildren may not know what a fish is at all. Shades of Jean-Jacques Cousteau.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am feeling quite vindicated in my dislike of synthetic fibres. A very dear friend of mine posted on Facebook- and I find it quite logical- that all the synthetics, in the wash, release micro-fibres which are getting into the waste water which is ending up in the sea, and consumed by the fish. Because they are all plastics originally they don't break down, and they are, along with microbeads killing the fish. Our GtGrandchildren may not know what a fish is at all. Shades of Jean-Jacques Cousteau.


What a scary thought. Just saw an advertisement on the television the other day with children asking their parents to take better care of the planet so they will not have so much to fix in their generation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What a scary thought. Just saw an advertisement on the television the other day with children asking their parents to take better care of the planet so they will not have so much to fix in their generation.


Unfortunately GMO is NOT regeneration of species, and we've not yet managed to create anything but disaster and mayhem.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am feeling quite vindicated in my dislike of synthetic fibres. A very dear friend of mine posted on Facebook- and I find it quite logical- that all the synthetics, in the wash, release micro-fibres which are getting into the waste water which is ending up in the sea, and consumed by the fish. Because they are all plastics originally they don't break down, and they are, along with microbeads killing the fish. Our GtGrandchildren may not know what a fish is at all. Shades of Jean-Jacques Cousteau.


I support your statement. Protecting the planet for our lives and future generations should be a priority.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> I support your statement. Protecting the planet for our lives and future generations should be a priority.


It really should be. Not finding ways of disguising Petroleum By Products.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jay Dee, we often talk about getting the dvd's of her shows. Just haven't done it yet.

Thank you, Joyce. I thought maybe I was crazy. I made a large shoulder cowl with it and it just stretched and stretched.

Julie, another reason to love the real thing when it comes to yarn.

Sorry I have been missing in action. The new job has asked us to do some additional office space for us. Which is just a tack on the end of the office we already do for them. In the same parking lot. Easy to get to. Great for the budget. And the work is not hard.

Also, got an email from my brother last night. My Sis-in-law has had a nasty cold for the last month. He took her to the hospital last night and they found a growth in her lung that is restricting her breathing and causing all the trouble. I am sure they fear cancer, but they don't know for sure yet. She just quit smoking the last year or two.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jay Dee, we often talk about getting the dvd's of her shows. Just haven't done it yet.
> 
> Thank you, Joyce. I thought maybe I was crazy. I made a large shoulder cowl with it and it just stretched and stretched.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: I really feel it validates my preference. I'm not worried so much about Viscose or Tencel, although I have heard the manufacturing process is not good. Perhaps * Tanya* has some knowledge here.
I just presumed you were busy, Bev! Glad that was the case.
Prayers and positive thoughts for your SIL.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

eshlemania said:


> Also, got an email from my brother last night. My Sis-in-law has had a nasty cold for the last month. He took her to the hospital last night and they found a growth in her lung that is restricting her breathing and causing all the trouble. I am sure they fear cancer, but they don't know for sure yet. She just quit smoking the last year or two.


I an very sorry your brother and sister in law are testing for lung cancer. Thankfully they have made a lot of progress over the yr. (my mother had lung cancer) 30 yrs ago Dr Bernie Segeil, a surgeon oncoligest wrote a book called Love Medicine & Miracles. It's about not taking away Hope. A great book! No one wants to be sick. I will say a prayer for your sis in law

Julie, just said prayers and positive thoughts! I second that!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Jay Dee, we often talk about getting the dvd's of her shows. Just haven't done it yet.
> 
> Thank you, Joyce. I thought maybe I was crazy. I made a large shoulder cowl with it and it just stretched and stretched.
> 
> ...


Bev, prayers for your sister in law. Great about the work.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Julie, my 20ish vegan coworkers want wear wool because of the poor treatment of animals be sheared. :-( one more thing to worry about. Everything is synthetic. Maybe some cotton I'm not sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> I an very sorry your brother and sister in law are testing for lung cancer. Thankfully they have made a lot of progress over the yr. (my mother had lung cancer) 30 yrs ago Dr Bernie Segeil, a surgeon oncoligest wrote a book called Love Medicine & Miracles. It's about not taking away Hope. A great book! No one wants to be sick. I will say a prayer for your sis in law
> 
> Julie, just said prayers and positive thoughts! I second that!


A propos taking away hope- I had a dear, new friend (Maori) from Te Hapua in the far North of this island, who was diagnosed with breast cancer. I know it shook her to the core, but she was dead 4 months later. I think she just gave up the ghost.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> Julie, my 20ish vegan coworkers want wear wool because of the poor treatment of animals be sheared. :-( one more thing to worry about. Everything is synthetic. Maybe some cotton I'm not sure.


Being Vegan they won't be eating fish, but they darned well ought to be concerned about what plastics are doing to the Planet. And do they drive?!


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> Being Vegan they won't be eating fish, but they darned well ought to be concerned about what plastics are doing to the Planet. And do they drive?!


Yes! Yes! Yes! The drive! The do not eat organic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes! The drive! The do not eat organic!


You should tackle them about consistency of belief. At least the average sheep survives the shearing process.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

You understand and so do I. The Internet is wonderful we would never have connected and been KP friends! But their are so many videos out their. They only focus on the bad one being promoted. Where I live in waltham Massachusetts a sheep shear festival is held annually. It for families to have fun not to give children nightmares! My vegan coworkers have grown up here and I'm sure they have been. But they get their information from the Internet. That what they want to believe and want to talk about.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> You understand and so do I. The Internet is wonderful we would never have connected and been KP friends! But their are so many videos out their. They only focus on the bad one being promoted. Where I live in waltham Massachusetts a sheep shear festival is held annually. It for families to have fun not to give children nightmares! My vegan coworkers have grown up here and I'm sure they have been. But they get their information from the Internet. That what they want to believe and want to talk about.


One thing I learned long ago with the Internet, was to check the source- so much is just opinion, and not researched well. I think I would be girding my loins and going into battle on that with them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One thing I learned long ago with the Internet, was to check the source- so much is just opinion, and not researched well. I think I would be girding my loins and going into battle on that with them.


Something that would impress me a lot more than using coal and petroleum or diesel, and plastics, would be if people had a power source like this- Solar Panels in a very poor country- Rarotonga (Cook Islands) the cost of importing fuel has become prohibitive, especially as there are so few Cargo Ships other than Container vessels now-a-days. Tokelau which is mostly Atolls and will be one of the first to be submerged as the oceans rise also has been granted Solar Power Panels by our government.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jay Dee, we often talk about getting the dvd's of her shows. Just haven't done it yet.
> 
> Thank you, Joyce. I thought maybe I was crazy. I made a large shoulder cowl with it and it just stretched and stretched.
> 
> ...


Good news on the job front. :sm24:

Not so good news about your SIL. :sm03: I sincerely hope it is not cancer; however, if it is they caught it early and will be able to cure it. Glad to hear she already quit smoking.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie, Jay Dee, Norma, and JanetLee, for the positive thoughts and prayers for my SIL. They think it is cancer. They will be doing a biopsy tomorrow. Talked to my homeopathic practitioner concerning cancer and there are things that she can do along side of treatments that will help. When the shock has worn off and they can think again, I will suggest it to them.

We start the additional office space this week. They were thrilled we could do it. We are thrilled to have it to do. Our budget will love it. 

I am planning on getting off this computer and getting some knitting done tonight.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Something that would impress me a lot more than using coal and petroleum or diesel, and plastics, would be if people had a power source like this- Solar Panels in a very poor country- Rarotonga (Cook Islands) the cost of importing fuel has become prohibitive, especially as there are so few Cargo Ships other than Container vessels now-a-days. Tokelau which is mostly Atolls and will be one of the first to be submerged as the oceans rise also has been granted Solar Power Panels by our government.


There is an increase in wind farms here. Our state senator worked hard to get more in New Mexico and we have the wind for it. Two years ago, we put solar panels on our house. We haven't had an electric bill since then. We haven't recouped our investment, which wasn't why we did it, but we did get a nice tax credit that year, both Federal and State.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie, Jay Dee, Norma, and JanetLee, for the positive thoughts and prayers for my SIL. They think it is cancer. They will be doing a biopsy tomorrow. Talked to my homeopathic practitioner concerning cancer and there are things that she can do along side of treatments that will help. When the shock has worn off and they can think again, I will suggest it to them.
> 
> We start the additional office space this week. They were thrilled we could do it. We are thrilled to have it to do. Our budget will love it.
> 
> I am planning on getting off this computer and getting some knitting done tonight.


I'm so sorry to hear about your SIL, Bev. Prayers for all.

Good news about the "easy" extra work.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> Julie, my 20ish vegan coworkers want wear wool because of the poor treatment of animals be sheared. :-( one more thing to worry about. Everything is synthetic. Maybe some cotton I'm not sure.


Oh, for crying out loud. Is it more humane to let the animals wear all that wool through the hot months???


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes! The drive! The do not eat organic!


They don't eat organic produce? Sounds like they don't know very much about the subject.... I'm not a vegan, and even I know about the advantages of organic produce.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

You said it best! ....... Joyce


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I can understand more about avoiding that fur generated by rabbits more than all the other plant and animal fiber string/yarn. And, assuming you've ever been close to a Llama or related animal (including Camel as the largest)...they can defend themselves give or take a few minute/second(s). :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 

Alpaca are not sweet if you've viewed some of the public TV documentaries about them. Same goes for sparrows and especially Hummingbirds. These critters will mutilate their neighbor or another species of the same general family (Hummingbirds!) just to keep their source of food!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> There is an increase in wind farms here. Our state senator worked hard to get more in New Mexico and we have the wind for it. Two years ago, we put solar panels on our house. We haven't had an electric bill since then. We haven't recouped our investment, which wasn't why we did it, but we did get a nice tax credit that year, both Federal and State.


There is advertising for Solar Panels for the roof, here- but I don't think the Landlord would bear the cost, and I know I can't. I have heard that the wind turbines can seriously disorient birds, does anyone know about that? We don't often see them here (the wind turbines) but I know they have some further south. Had I remained in Wellington I was going to have had Solar Panels, but survival was more important.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Oh, for crying out loud. Is it more humane to let the animals wear all that wool through the hot months???


Exactly! they really need to be shorn- we have had cases of renegade sheep who have missed out for a number of years- they are really encumbered by the weight of the fleece.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I can understand more about avoiding that fur generated by rabbits more than all the other plant and animal fiber string/yarn. And, assuming you've ever been close to a Llama or related animal (including Camel as the largest)...they can defend themselves give or take a few minute/second(s). :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Alpaca are not sweet if you've viewed some of the public TV documentaries about them. Same goes for sparrows and especially Hummingbirds. These critters will mutilate their neighbor or another species of the same general family (Hummingbirds!) just to keep their source of food!!


When we lived in Reno, NV, every year we were treated on the local TV news, stories about the camel races....and about the camels. Great spitters.......


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

JoyceinNC said:


> When we lived in Reno, NV, every year we were treated on the local TV news, stories about the camel races....and about the camels. Great spitters.......


Camels have been brought up a couple of times! I couldn't resist, it brings up a happy memory! Working on my bucket list. Morocco the Sahara Dessert. I am going to be 60 this yr. I haven't decided what that one will be...... Me and my Camel! The sand was red.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

kaixixang said:


> I can understand more about avoiding that fur generated by rabbits more than all the other plant and animal fiber string/yarn. And, assuming you've ever been close to a Llama or related animal (including Camel as the largest)...they can defend themselves give or take a few minute/second(s). :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Alpaca are not sweet if you've viewed some of the public TV documentaries about them. Same goes for sparrows and especially Hummingbirds. These critters will mutilate their neighbor or another species of the same general family (Hummingbirds!) just to keep their source of food!!


I have a small long hair dog. She looks like a small sleep dog. If I don't brush every couple of days the hair mats close to the skin and is extremely pain for the animal. Think of having matted hair over your knees and elbows and trying to bend that joint. The skin is being pulled, never mind wearing a fur coat in the heat. No breeze. 
I love her with long hair but it's starting to get warm. I will shave her. Thats when she loves it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> Camels have been brought up a couple of times! I couldn't resist, it brings up a happy memory! Working on my bucket list. Morocco the Sahara Dessert. I am going to be 60 this yr. I haven't decided what that one will be...... Me and my Camel! The sand was red.


Wow! you've been to the Sahara!?!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Jay Dee said:


> I have a small long hair dog. She looks like a small sleep dog. If I don't brush every couple of days the hair mats close to the skin and is extremely pain for the animal. Think of having matted hair over your knees and elbows and trying to bend that joint. The skin is being pulled, never mind wearing a fur coat in the heat. No breeze.
> I love her with long hair but it's starting to get warm. I will shave her. That's when she loves it!


When we had these plus my April-Gold...we had to shave Scrap during the summer. We could comb him...but couldn't use a vacuum cleaner on him to keep the underfur under control. I practically had to live on anti-histamines...but I adore the free-spirit attitudes of cats. Siamese (Kai and DRC) and Standard Poodles (April-Gold) are easier to live with allergy wise.

Shadow (upper step) is one of the Russian Blue cats with a little Siamese in her...but the Russian Blue and the fact she had to survive briefly as a street cat means that she had a meaner attitude. She had Scrap by the throat at the top of these stairs one day! Didn't kill him...but she was top cat!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jay Dee said:


> Camels have been brought up a couple of times! I couldn't resist, it brings up a happy memory! Working on my bucket list. Morocco the Sahara Dessert. I am going to be 60 this yr. I haven't decided what that one will be...... Me and my Camel! The sand was red.


Great photo Jay Dee. Great to be able to check of those experiences  I would want to dance in Morocco.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> When we had these plus my April-Gold...we had to shave Scrap during the summer. We could comb him...but couldn't use a vacuum cleaner on him to keep the underfur under control. I practically had to live on anti-histamines...but I adore the free-spirit attitudes of cats. Siamese (Kai and DRC) and Standard Poodles (April-Gold) are easier to live with allergy wise.
> 
> Shadow (upper step) is one of the Russian Blue cats with a little Siamese in her...but the Russian Blue and the fact she had to survive briefly as a street cat means that she had a meaner attitude. She had Scrap by the throat at the top of these stairs one day! Didn't kill him...but she was top cat!


Good shot of them both, Karen!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Great photo Jay Dee. Great to be able to check of those experiences  I would want to dance in Morocco.


I would need a 128GB card for my portable...and I'd cheerfully record you dancing! I don't mind being flown places...but can you arrange for minimum security check as I don't want more than friends, family, or my doctor being THAT close?

I want my crochet, tatting, and knitting (unless you have a project or two you need finished, I'm not fussy who's knitting needles I use) along. I have a good stack of pineapple patterns now. :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> When we had these plus my April-Gold...we had to shave Scrap during the summer. We could comb him...but couldn't use a vacuum cleaner on him to keep the underfur under control. I practically had to live on anti-histamines...but I adore the free-spirit attitudes of cats. Siamese (Kai and DRC) and Standard Poodles (April-Gold) are easier to live with allergy wise.
> 
> Shadow (upper step) is one of the Russian Blue cats with a little Siamese in her...but the Russian Blue and the fact she had to survive briefly as a street cat means that she had a meaner attitude. She had Scrap by the throat at the top of these stairs one day! Didn't kill him...but she was top cat!


Purr


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

kaixixang said:


> When we had these plus my April-Gold...we had to shave Scrap during the summer. We could comb him...but couldn't use a vacuum cleaner on him to keep the underfur under control. I practically had to live on anti-histamines...but I adore the free-spirit attitudes of cats. Siamese (Kai and DRC) and Standard Poodles (April-Gold) are easier to live with allergy wise.
> 
> Shadow (upper step) is one of the Russian Blue cats with a little Siamese in her...but the Russian Blue and the fact she had to survive briefly as a street cat means that she had a meaner attitude. She had Scrap by the throat at the top of these stairs one day! Didn't kill him...but she was top cat!


Karen nice photo of the both of them. Is it their favorite spot?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Jay Dee said:


> Karen nice photo of the both of them. Is it their favorite spot?


It was at Odessa, MO. The photo was taken about 1995-2001...so I no longer have any pets. Unless you count my parents. :sm23:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey All

Just did a marathon read of about 20+ pp. So much being chatted up here and I am missing it all. Now what can my feeble mind recall here.

So glad to see new voices and that you are all jumping right in. 

Barbara--congrats on your pattern win. Always a fun thing to happen

DeEtta--great blanket project. I must have missed the join you are using. Really like it and if you can point me to a page where you posted it, would love to have it. Your blanket is just so cheery despite you dislike of the yarn. I, too, have a big bag of Caron.

Who asked about the stretching of Caron? I did a lot of kids things and scarves with it when I first got back in crochet/knitting as there wasn't much interesting yarn locally and Caron's colors were superb back then. Don't recall that stretchiness as a problem. Maybe it depends on what you are doing with it. Just gave my gd a scarf in Caron made a few years ago that she said she liked. It was made with double strand in orange and white/green. Should have photo'd her with it on. She is this beautiful dark honey color and the yarn colors look beautiful on her.

Linda--consider yourself fortunate that you lost your sweet tooth. I typically dislike sweet things except when the cravings come up, usually when I am tired and stressed and it is very hard to fight as the resistant/will is depleted.

Bev--your paleo almond/chocolate recipe looks good. I did one paleo cake with coconut flour that was a real hit with people--I left it with the host/guests for safety--Mine!

Weather--so funny reading about the snow that DeEtta had a couple of days ago. After our 30" downfall a mere few weeks ago, yesterday the temps hit 77* or higher. Still haven't had the courage to check my basement which I am sure is full of water as the sump pump has not been running and the furnace kicked off. 

Linda--love your Estonian lace sampler. I have struggled with the nupps and am feeling better about them now but still not happy with their appearance. You have really mastered them.

Norma--your purple goody is fabulous, another master of the nupp.

Sorry for doing 'bulk' responses as I cannot recall who said exactly what after so much reading.
Seeing Carol Burnett must have been such a great treat. I do remember her. It is great that she is still going strong. We forget how many brilliant people we are losing yearly and need to enjoy them when we can.

Fibers--another simple item that has become so complicated in our world. I much prefer natural fibers and would buy only organic ones if I could afford them, both plant and animal ones. The mink yarn was a concern regarding animal care but the company spoke of humane raising and combing the minks. Hard to imagine that, but at least they were not being killed just for their fur. The amount of chemicals used in raising cotton, for example, makes it a really toxic fiber in mainstream industry. It is the chemicals for growing as well as processing that should concern us all and in the KP files there are a couple of articles that I posted a few years ago on this. Not sure I can find them easily now, but if anyone is interested I will try to do that later on.

The petroleum based fibers feel like plastic on the needles and squeak when knitting. Not happy with them at all. But some of the blended ones (cotton/acrylic; merino/acrylic or nylon) are not bad. Think all our sock yarns. The environmental impact is severe from the processing of yarn--just dozens of chemicals used in the cleaning and dying. It strikes me that if people are going to use a product they at least should understand what they buying and its impact on the world around them. I think many people who claim allergies to some fibers are really reacting to the chemicals in them.

As for fibers like tencel or bamboo which begin as something 'real,' by the time they are processed they have undergone a many step chemical process. So I still have a question in my mind as to whether to consider them 'natural' or synthetic. In my gut, the answer is that they are synthetic.

Who was it that had all those bookmarks? Such a nice display and great project for them. Look forward to seeing it develop/complete.

Loved seeing all the knitwear people are doing. Great reminder of the easy way to do multiple stitch gatherings. Have gotten more comfortable using the crochet hook with nupps but it is still awkward handling it with 2 other needles going. 

Illness--it seems we always have such stresses come into our lives with all the accompanying worry. As many of you know, my beginning is always to work on building health. Whether you eat meat or not, we really need to pay attention to how our food is grown along with all the toxic chemicals in our lives. Trying to be super brief here, which some of you know I often am not, eating organic, eating more green vegetables, cutting out toxic chemicals in our lives is the broad based program. There are over 80,000 chemicals that the EPA has never evaluated for health, safety or environmental concerns. The new law passed last year essentially limits the EPA to about 2 chemicals up for review a year and they have several years to complete such review. This is worse than a joke on the public--it is a law akin to the Monsanto bill last year that prevents labeling of food while pretending it is a labeling law. Ultimately, as always, it is really up to us to do our research, paying attention to the minority voices on such issues. It is those minority voices that are independent that provide us with the information we need to make informed choices. The medical industry does not do this--in part because of industry pressure, in part because they are ignorant themselves.
And the FDA is controlled by the chemical and drug corporations so most of their work is rubber stamping industry product that provides minimal and too often manipulated and/or fraudulent data for the alleged review.

Bev--so glad you are still working with your homeopath. I would be more affirmative than how you wrote it about homeopathy's ability to heal cancer as we have a long history of doing so. However, changing diet is critical regardless of what protocol someone uses-I know you know this and expect that you are talking to this person about cleaning up her dietary act. Hope she is open to hearing you. I once sent out, privately, a list of articles on dealing with cancer and can probably find it and forward it to you if you would like. I would also recommend the docu-series on The Truth About Cancer hosted by Ty Bollinger. When it was free online I watched and bought the DVD's as I thought the presentations so valuable. It may be on You tube. Bottom line from all several dozen interviews was that cancer is a metabolic and toxic exposure disease and we have many ways of curing it without toxic chemicals and radiation. It never made sense that the industry destroys your immune system as a means of curing a disease that is caused by a defective immune system to begin with! And of course the stats on those poisonous treatments prove their disaster. Much hope and peace to you and yours on this current worry.

It is an interesting dilemma that people who are so hot to trot on things like veganism know nothing about toxic food production. I think my approach to them and the issue is that we, as a people, are socialized to believe in the mainstream myths/propaganda so it is very hard to begin to unravel the problem. People start to make changes in their lives at whatever point strikes them for whatever personal reason. That is where I try to begin educating them. We all have our contradictions so it is not valuable to get too judgemental about other's ignorance (and I use that term in its neutral dictionary definition). Accepting other's knowledge base with respect, a very hard thing to do sometimes, is the key to getting people to hear new information. I love my local health food coop and know people there work really hard to provide clean, organic and local food. However, I often find them selling things without understanding. For example, recently went there looking for organic almond flour and they proudly said "yes, we have some back here...." Well they took me to the rack with Bob's Red Mills products. I had to tell them that it was not organic nor was most of their product. It was a shock to them as they never read the labels. Organic needs to be on the label with proper certification or it is not organic. Real simple. Had this happen with a recipe provider on line who posted the same mis-guided information and had to note this to her. And these are people who pride themselves on paying attention. And don't want to get into the abortion of the organic standard that has been ongoing, just noting there is a problem to be aware of.

Have actually gotten some knitting done despite work taking most of my time/energy. Have kept up with both Toni's and Elizabeth's Estonian lace projects. And got 6 parts of the doll knitted up. Not sure I like the proportions of it but am going forward anyway with the thought of frogging if it doesn't come together well.

Will attach some pics in a separate post as this one is way long now. Just wanted to reconnect and say I missed everyone and will try to stay more connected as the job, hopefully will stop changing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Tanya, that was a marathon session to read! I personallyl would love some warmer temperatures along about now. I went for a bike ride this morning and the temperature was in the upper 20s! But, the moon was out and it was lovely! 

I have been doing a lot of "grass" work now. Most of the stuff under the trees is under control so now the actual yard is finally getting attention. I put down some moss killer a bit over a week ago on part of the back yard. Only had one bag and that was only enough for less than half the back. So yesterday I am out there raking and hauling and raking a hauling. And, that was inbetween all the showers! And the wind! But the wind made it easier to rake at times. Tried using the dethatcher but the "stuff" is just too thick.

Now with a layer of frost on the grass it will be much later today before I can do some more work on it. Darn.

Hope you don't have water in your basement though. That can be yucky. Or turn it into an indoor swiming pool! Heated pool would be lovely.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Tanya congratulations on your marathon! Boston marathon is mon April 17 will you go? I live near by. Let me know

Run4fitness ma weather is manic. April fool was a nor'easter, 11 days later today the temp is predicted to hit 84 degrees


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bookmarks-a couple of them in the tinsel'd bon bon yarn;

Elizabeth's YOEL-- up to date

Doll--6 parts. Notice the super long legs and big feet. Not sure I like this and may frog and redo. Working on the black mary jane shoes.

Did Toni's Estonian sampler but not photo'd up to date.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Tanya, that was a marathon session to read! I personallyl would love some warmer temperatures along about now. I went for a bike ride this morning and the temperature was in the upper 20s! But, the moon was out and it was lovely!
> 
> I have been doing a lot of "grass" work now. Most of the stuff under the trees is under control so now the actual yard is finally getting attention. I put down some moss killer a bit over a week ago on part of the back yard. Only had one bag and that was only enough for less than half the back. So yesterday I am out there raking and hauling and raking a hauling. And, that was inbetween all the showers! And the wind! But the wind made it easier to rake at times. Tried using the dethatcher but the "stuff" is just too thick.
> 
> ...


Too bad the weather is so uncooperative. Cannot believe you are so behind us here in the NE. That basement would make a good swimming lane. My neighbor actually built one in their solarized basement in 1981-2. It was inviting when I was working on that house. Really aching to get into the garden. Saw first daffies beginning to bloom yesterday in the garden. And dandelions are coming up so good detox green salad on the menu. Basement is still calling at me and I am resisting but need to deal with myself.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> Tanya congratulations on your marathon! Boston marathon is mon April 17 will you go? I live near by. Let me know
> 
> Run4fitness ma weather is manic. April fool was a nor'easter, 11 days later today the temp is predicted to hit 84 degrees


Actually I plan to be in the Boston area in 2 weeks. Will miss the marathon but if you like we can connect for a few minutes perhaps. You can PM me if you like.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara and other weavers--received the WEBS latest catalogue/sale circular. It was all about weaving yarns and tools. You might like to check out their website for some goodies.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Too bad the weather is so uncooperative. Cannot believe you are so behind us here in the NE. That basement would make a good swimming lane. My neighbor actually built one in their solarized basement in 1981-2. It was inviting when I was working on that house. Really aching to get into the garden. Saw first daffies beginning to bloom yesterday in the garden. And dandelions are coming up so good detox green salad on the menu. Basement is still calling at me and I am resisting but need to deal with myself.


I know, weird isn't it. I can look out the home office window and see daffs blooming their little hearts out. No house there, but have asked the land owner if I could have some of them since they are growing wild. They plan on harvesting some of them but said I could also. So far I have dug up five small bunches and there were probably over 20 bulbs in each bunch! I am wanting to naturalize under some of the pine trees and figure this will make a good start. See what other flowers I can come up with that spread on their own and have lovely spring colors. Maybe some crocus or hyacinths. Those really like to procreate! And there are many lovely colors available now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I know, weird isn't it. I can look out the home office window and see daffs blooming their little hearts out. No house there, but have asked the land owner if I could have some of them since they are growing wild. They plan on harvesting some of them but said I could also. So far I have dug up five small bunches and there were probably over 20 bulbs in each bunch! I am wanting to naturalize under some of the pine trees and figure this will make a good start. See what other flowers I can come up with that spread on their own and have lovely spring colors. Maybe some crocus or hyacinths. Those really like to procreate! And there are many lovely colors available now.


Looked out the door a bit ago and yesterdays daffy buds are in full bloom in spots. Must get me away from this computer and into the garden! The weather is a creeping disaster and am quite worried about the climate change being perpetrated on us. Nice that your neighboring land owner is sharing Nature's colorful bounty with you. Good plan to quickly focus on perennials that reproduce well. I would give you some, too, if you were closer. I rec'd a few lavender irises years ago that have spread beautifully; my yellow ones, too, were gifted from a customer who was thinning hers out. And I love the hyacinths, also. The little ones really spread and travel. Ooh, must get up and out now.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is advertising for Solar Panels for the roof, here- but I don't think the Landlord would bear the cost, and I know I can't. I have heard that the wind turbines can seriously disorient birds, does anyone know about that? We don't often see them here (the wind turbines) but I know they have some further south. Had I remained in Wellington I was going to have had Solar Panels, but survival was more important.


Survival would certainly be at the top of the list. I imagine the wind turbines could do that to birds. Our here in big sky country, we have lots of wide open spaces.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Jay Dee said:


> Camels have been brought up a couple of times! I couldn't resist, it brings up a happy memory! Working on my bucket list. Morocco the Sahara Dessert. I am going to be 60 this yr. I haven't decided what that one will be...... Me and my Camel! The sand was red.


Great picture, Jay Dee.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara and other weavers--received the WEBS latest catalogue/sale circular. It was all about weaving yarns and tools. You might like to check out their website for some goodies.


Thanks, I should be getting it soon, then. I'm still on hold with weaving until my stinkin shoulders heal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Survival would certainly be at the top of the list. I imagine the wind turbines could do that to birds. Our here in big sky country, we have lots of wide open spaces.


I've not researched, just something I recall I read in passing. I think I would be a little lost in your spaces, I'm used to small.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, I should be getting it soon, then. I'm still on hold with weaving until my stinkin shoulders heal.


Hope that shoulder is healing. If it is ligaments or tendons they are slow things to heal. I am about to try a homeopathic remedy for my lower back as someone finally admitted to me it was a ligament strain/sprain/pulled loose problem. And I need to get my laser attachment adjusted as it is designed specifically for this kind of structural problem. How to get hold it on my back will be a fun one to try.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jay Dee, we often talk about getting the dvd's of her shows. Just haven't done it yet.
> 
> Thank you, Joyce. I thought maybe I was crazy. I made a large shoulder cowl with it and it just stretched and stretched.
> 
> ...


Am very glad the work is going well, Bev and sorry your SIL is ill. Sending positive thoughts for a good outcome.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've not researched, just something I recall I read in passing. I think I would be a little lost in your spaces, I'm used to small.


You would miss all your trees and greenery, too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Hope that shoulder is healing. If it is ligaments or tendons they are slow things to heal. I am about to try a homeopathic remedy for my lower back as someone finally admitted to me it was a ligament strain/sprain/pulled loose problem. And I need to get my laser attachment adjusted as it is designed specifically for this kind of structural problem. How to get hold it on my back will be a fun one to try.


It is slow going. The laser treatment did not work out with the practitioner I was referred to. Imgetting acupuncture this Thursday. Hopefully, it will help. As to holding your attachment, at least your can stretch your arms around your back. I'm not there yet.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is slow going. The laser treatment did not work out with the practitioner I was referred to. Imgetting acupuncture this Thursday. Hopefully, it will help. As to holding your attachment, at least your can stretch your arms around your back. I'm not there yet.


Hang on in there, Barbara, you will get there. I do hope the acupuncture helps.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

This scarf has been sitting around waiting for blocking for a couple of weeks. I finally got round to it; I find long narrow scarves tricky. It is the Before and After Bias Scarf which is a paid for pattern, though why I bought it I don't know, it is just a simple bias knit with beaded cast off. The yarn is cotton lace weight gradient by Schachenmayr and is beautifully soft. The project has been my travelling/appointments/visiting project. I have started another one in brighter shades of the same yarn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, we have solar panels. They are wonderful when the sun shines.  And they are expensive. The most important thing is to get someone who KNOWS what he is doing. The first guy did not do a good set up and we had to replace the batteries within 3 years. We found the good guy after we had the solar panels for about 1 year. After they replaced the batteries, we had no more trouble. 

Thanks, Barbara, Linda,

Jay Dee, love the picture of you on a camel. You look like you are having fun! 

Karin, we had a Russian Blue once. Called him Zeke. Then he went into heat one day and ended up having kittens.  Nice picture,

Tanya, lots of wonderful knitting there.  Great stuff. Actually going to try to get my DH-I may have to beat him (  )-to try homeopathy for his belly button hernia. A friend had one and got her intestines strangulated and ended up loosing 10" of her intestines and getting a colostomy and a 3-4 month recovery. We don't have the 6 weeks for him to take off work for an operation. What I have read is that with homeopathy it can get smaller and go away in a couple of weeks. Well worth the try, as far as I am concerned.

Barbara, I hope the acupuncture helps. 

Linda, love your Bias scarf.  Looking forward to the brighter colors. 

Have not heard from my brother yet. They were going to do a biopsy today. It may take a few days to get a result. I don't know.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Looked out the door a bit ago and yesterdays daffy buds are in full bloom in spots. Must get me away from this computer and into the garden! The weather is a creeping disaster and am quite worried about the climate change being perpetrated on us. Nice that your neighboring land owner is sharing Nature's colorful bounty with you. Good plan to quickly focus on perennials that reproduce well. I would give you some, too, if you were closer. I rec'd a few lavender irises years ago that have spread beautifully; my yellow ones, too, were gifted from a customer who was thinning hers out. And I love the hyacinths, also. The little ones really spread and travel. Ooh, must get up and out now.


I know! I just got back in the house. Was raking up the dead moss and then had to mow it again. Four more loads added to the huge compost pile. Which is actually started to shrink already. Even without the black plastic on top yet.

I would love to have iris! I had over 100 varieties when we moved to Sultan in 2000. I ended up with a neighbor in 2004 I think who must have hated iris. She had her husband spraying weed killer around the fence and of course he sprayed all my iris, "accidently" he said. I find that doubtful.

I tell folks I am "feeding" the bees and hummingbirds! They need their food also.

So far it looks like at least 5 of the honeysuckle starts are hanging in there. I started with 8 and am hoping the roots were good enough that they will come back.

And I have not even started on the front yard other than to mow it. I was walking across it today and looking at all the raking I need to do. First I need to put down the moss out though. And then rake it all out at the same time.

I also managed to rake out some of the rocks in my future vegetable garden. I know, it sounds weird, but using a leaf rake will get the smaller rocks that are sitting on top of the dirt. Rake them right over to the edge! Works great.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> This scarf has been sitting around waiting for blocking for a couple of weeks. I finally got round to it; I find long narrow scarves tricky. It is the Before and After Bias Scarf which is a paid for pattern, though why I bought it I don't know, it is just a simple bias knit with beaded cast off. The yarn is cotton lace weight gradient by Schachenmayr and is beautifully soft. The project has been my travelling/appointments/visiting project. I have started another one in brighter shades of the same yarn.


What a pretty scarf :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, we have solar panels. They are wonderful when the sun shines.  And they are expensive. The most important thing is to get someone who KNOWS what he is doing. The first guy did not do a good set up and we had to replace the batteries within 3 years. We found the good guy after we had the solar panels for about 1 year. After they replaced the batteries, we had no more trouble.
> 
> Thanks, Barbara, Linda,
> 
> ...


Beautiful birds!

Fingers crossed in reference to the biopsy. {{hugs}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> You would miss all your trees and greenery, too.


 :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I know! I just got back in the house. Was raking up the dead moss and then had to mow it again. Four more loads added to the huge compost pile. Which is actually started to shrink already. Even without the black plastic on top yet.
> 
> I would love to have iris! I had over 100 varieties when we moved to Sultan in 2000. I ended up with a neighbor in 2004 I think who must have hated iris. She had her husband spraying weed killer around the fence and of course he sprayed all my iris, "accidently" he said. I find that doubtful.
> 
> ...


And when you tell the iris killers about the bees and hummingbirds, do you really think they care! They sound like people with a very low sensitivity or empathy quotient. Maybe they will learn--we can only hope.

Raking little rocks with a lawn rake does work. I have done it on my driveway and lawn every year after the snow plowing which fortunately has not happened for almost 3 years now.

Here are pics of first garden blooms. Janet Lee--is the low green plant with purple flowers the one you were asking about a couple of weeks ago--the one we thought was in the mint family?

My Scilla got disrupted when I was prepping for new tulip bulbs last Fall and so they are spread out instead of in a large cluster but they spread and will fill in over the next couple of years, unless I disturb them again. The daffs just bloomed over nite and by tomorrow will be much fuller.

The cutie models her first year b'day gift from your's truly. A professional from the giddy jump, wouldn't you say?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Have to remember to go back to page 67 for photo viewing. Other than what my desktop computer can do for photos...I'm not sure how to save individual photos via the portable device. Still learning and proud of it! :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> You understand and so do I. The Internet is wonderful we would never have connected and been KP friends! But their are so many videos out their. They only focus on the bad one being promoted. Where I live in waltham Massachusetts a sheep shear festival is held annually. It for families to have fun not to give children nightmares! My vegan coworkers have grown up here and I'm sure they have been. But they get their information from the Internet. That what they want to believe and want to talk about.


When I was a child we had about 300 ewes & I don't think any of them were bothered by shearing. Without removing their coat they would have sweltered in summer so it was really a kindness. Good grief some "city folk" are just plain silly about things(I hope I don't offend anyone)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Something that would impress me a lot more than using coal and petroleum or diesel, and plastics, would be if people had a power source like this- Solar Panels in a very poor country- Rarotonga (Cook Islands) the cost of importing fuel has become prohibitive, especially as there are so few Cargo Ships other than Container vessels now-a-days. Tokelau which is mostly Atolls and will be one of the first to be submerged as the oceans rise also has been granted Solar Power Panels by our government.


Not many solar panels here. They would be fine in summer but in winter the days are so short we would freeze in the dark????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is advertising for Solar Panels for the roof, here- but I don't think the Landlord would bear the cost, and I know I can't. I have heard that the wind turbines can seriously disorient birds, does anyone know about that? We don't often see them here (the wind turbines) but I know they have some further south. Had I remained in Wellington I was going to have had Solar Panels, but survival was more important.


The wind turbines do kill birds & they must disrupt migration as it was just on the radio that one proposed project had to be moved to avoid a migration route


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> And when you tell the iris killers about the bees and hummingbirds, do you really think they care! They sound like people with a very low sensitivity or empathy quotient. Maybe they will learn--we can only hope.
> 
> Raking little rocks with a lawn rake does work. I have done it on my driveway and lawn every year after the snow plowing which fortunately has not happened for almost 3 years now.
> 
> ...


What a cute model & lovely sweater & hat, love the colors

Too bad you aren't closer to me, I could give you a truck load of perennials, mine spread so much I end up throwing some in the bush every spring as I want to keep my flower bed so I can run the tiller around them to keep out the grass


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> It is slow going. The laser treatment did not work out with the practitioner I was referred to. Imgetting acupuncture this Thursday. Hopefully, it will help. As to holding your attachment, at least your can stretch your arms around your back. I'm not there yet.


I do hope you improve soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> This scarf has been sitting around waiting for blocking for a couple of weeks. I finally got round to it; I find long narrow scarves tricky. It is the Before and After Bias Scarf which is a paid for pattern, though why I bought it I don't know, it is just a simple bias knit with beaded cast off. The yarn is cotton lace weight gradient by Schachenmayr and is beautifully soft. The project has been my travelling/appointments/visiting project. I have started another one in brighter shades of the same yarn.


That is very elegant :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, we have solar panels. They are wonderful when the sun shines.  And they are expensive. The most important thing is to get someone who KNOWS what he is doing. The first guy did not do a good set up and we had to replace the batteries within 3 years. We found the good guy after we had the solar panels for about 1 year. After they replaced the batteries, we had no more trouble.
> 
> Thanks, Barbara, Linda,
> 
> ...


Those are wonderful birds, Bev. Prayers continuing for you SIL.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, your darling model looks wonderful in your lovely knits :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, we have solar panels. They are wonderful when the sun shines.  And they are expensive. The most important thing is to get someone who KNOWS what he is doing. The first guy did not do a good set up and we had to replace the batteries within 3 years. We found the good guy after we had the solar panels for about 1 year. After they replaced the batteries, we had no more trouble.
> 
> Thanks, Barbara, Linda,
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What a pretty scarf :sm24:


Thank you.
You really are working hard on your garden, Janet Lee. It would be great to see some photos as it progresses.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> And when you tell the iris killers about the bees and hummingbirds, do you really think they care! They sound like people with a very low sensitivity or empathy quotient. Maybe they will learn--we can only hope.
> 
> Raking little rocks with a lawn rake does work. I have done it on my driveway and lawn every year after the snow plowing which fortunately has not happened for almost 3 years now.
> 
> ...


The little one looks like a spring flower herself in her lovely cardigan and hat. Pretty flowers in your garden too, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is very elegant :sm24:


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not many solar panels here. They would be fine in summer but in winter the days are so short we would freeze in the dark????


Do you have any wind turbines?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The wind turbines do kill birds & they must disrupt migration as it was just on the radio that one proposed project had to be moved to avoid a migration route


That is good they took it into consideration.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Hang on in there, Barbara, you will get there. I do hope the acupuncture helps.


Thanks, Linda, I'm trying to be patient. Had a good session with my physical therapist yesterday. She did a really thorough examination and is puzzled as to why my pain seems to migrate from shoulder to shoulder. She told me that there is research about frozen shoulder being hormone related and the pain migrating from shoulder to shoulder. I don't have frozen shoulder, but she said I am close. She was sweet enough to ask if I was menopausal ???? And suggested I get my hormone levels tested. I'll ask my primary care dr next week to do that.

Your scarf is pretty, too. I like the gradient color in the yarn.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, we have solar panels. They are wonderful when the sun shines.  And they are expensive. The most important thing is to get someone who KNOWS what he is doing. The first guy did not do a good set up and we had to replace the batteries within 3 years. We found the good guy after we had the solar panels for about 1 year. After they replaced the batteries, we had no more trouble.
> 
> Thanks, Barbara, Linda,
> 
> ...


The American Kestral is a pretty bird. The feather colors in the nesting crane are just beautiful. Nice pics.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> And when you tell the iris killers about the bees and hummingbirds, do you really think they care! They sound like people with a very low sensitivity or empathy quotient. Maybe they will learn--we can only hope.
> 
> Raking little rocks with a lawn rake does work. I have done it on my driveway and lawn every year after the snow plowing which fortunately has not happened for almost 3 years now.
> 
> ...


She is adorable. Those boots are almost bigger than she is!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I do hope you improve soon.


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Linda, I'm trying to be patient. Had a good session with my physical therapist yesterday. She did a really thorough examination and is puzzled as to why my pain seems to migrate from shoulder to shoulder. She told me that there is research about frozen shoulder being hormone related and the pain migrating from shoulder to shoulder. I don't have frozen shoulder, but she said I am close. She was sweet enough to ask if I was menopausal ???? And suggested I get my hormone levels tested. I'll ask my primary care dr next week to do that.
> 
> Your scarf is pretty, too. I like the gradient color in the yarn.


It is so frustrating when what we want is to know this is what is wrong, this is what caused it and this is how to make it right. I do hope you find the correct treatments to make it right.
Re. scarf, thank you. It is so beautifully soft. I hadn't come across cotton lace weight before.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> She is adorable. Those boots are almost bigger than she is!


Those boots really are hysterical. The mom bought them for another kid but the boots are good quality so they
are being reused with this little cutie. They make her look almost like a characturature. But anything on her is adorable.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Linda, I'm trying to be patient. Had a good session with my physical therapist yesterday. She did a really thorough examination and is puzzled as to why my pain seems to migrate from shoulder to shoulder. She told me that there is research about frozen shoulder being hormone related and the pain migrating from shoulder to shoulder. I don't have frozen shoulder, but she said I am close. She was sweet enough to ask if I was menopausal ???? And suggested I get my hormone levels tested. I'll ask my primary care dr next week to do that.
> 
> Your scarf is pretty, too. I like the gradient color in the yarn.


Years ago I had a Chinese acupuncturtist. She said I had floating arthritis, a concept non-existent in western allopathic thinking. I would have severe pain in one knee which after some time would cease and later turn up in the other knee. Or I would develop bursitis (a one time experience) or some other debilitating pain. Later on when I studied homeopathy I realized it was a constitutional state that just periodically manifested itself in this changing pattern. This inability to understand the body holistically is the major failure of allopathy which is why we can never get clear answers on the why's and how's and wherefore's for what befalls us. They also cannot understand the nature of toxicity as a cumulative or chronic state, nor the impact of old traumas still stuck in our cellular learning or miasmatic inheritances. So when there is major inflammation, nutrition is not primarily looked at nor is detoxification. I do hope you find better relief and understand your efforts to keep seeking answers and help.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, we have solar panels. They are wonderful when the sun shines.  And they are expensive. The most important thing is to get someone who KNOWS what he is doing. The first guy did not do a good set up and we had to replace the batteries within 3 years. We found the good guy after we had the solar panels for about 1 year. After they replaced the batteries, we had no more trouble.
> 
> Thanks, Barbara, Linda,
> 
> ...


Your bird pics are fabulous. What great colors in the mama bird you captured. And love the kestrel. I had an acquaintance once who named herself Kestral.

Your DH needs to be hit upside the head. He has been with you all along your way with homeopathy and he has seen first hand what it can do but is still resistant to use it himself. Of course men are impossible about taking care of themselves until they are completely down for the count.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I had a bit of a shocker this a.m. Had a small thing growing on my ribs that was itchy but I couldn't see it. It was so attached that I couldn't pull it off. It felt like a skin tag which I had developed on my shoulder this past year. So thought something was changing in my body that was expressing itself. Tried the laser on it because the itching was more than annoying. This a.m. I was able to pull on it and it released--a tick! I was ticked off (lol). Even with all the cold and snow we had there were still these d..n things around. This thing actually began last month. I may send it in for analysis but will do some extra detoxing. The nerve of this thing to attack me like this.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I had a bit of a shocker this a.m. Had a small thing growing on my ribs that was itchy but I couldn't see it. It was so attached that I couldn't pull it off. It felt like a skin tag which I had developed on my shoulder this past year. So thought something was changing in my body that was expressing itself. Tried the laser on it because the itching was more than annoying. This a.m. I was able to pull on it and it released--a tick! I was ticked off (lol). Even with all the cold and snow we had there were still these d..n things around. This thing actually began last month. I may send it in for analysis but will do some extra detoxing. The nerve of this thing to attack me like this.


Eww, major yuck! I would send it for analysis. I'm going to ask my dr to do a Lyme's disease test because joint pain can be a side effect. My DIL, the PT, said that she has a patient with very similar symptoms as mine and they finally narrowed it down to Lyme's.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Eww, major yuck! I would send it for analysis. I'm going to ask my dr to do a Lyme's disease test because joint pain can be a side effect. My DIL, the PT, said that she has a patient with very similar symptoms as mine and they finally narrowed it down to Lyme's.


True, Lyme is a very tricky spirochete and hides well in the body which is why I will up my Humic/Fulvic acid detox as they can clean out cells as well as the blood. The test for Lyme is still very imprecise and is often wrong. Testing the tick is just as tricky as very few labs will do that. I researched this some time ago and was basically told not to waste my time and money but may call the Connecticut lab again. In 2000 I did have Lyme and it hit my back nerves and then moved up the trigeminal nerve into my head and face. It paralyzed the whole side of my face which was downright scarey to see. I did use detoxification, energy healing and homeopathy for healing and have never been bothered by any symptoms from it since. When the nerve pain was so severe that I knew I needed information the MDs I tried to see for diagnosis were horrible. One of them treated me like a drug addict and told me to take Tylenol; another one practically threw me out of the clinic saying I was wasting his time. It still causes knots in my stomach to think of how frustrated and angry I was having to deal with them. So it is a concern for me now, as I cannot/will not go thru all that again.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> True, Lyme is a very tricky spirochete and hides well in the body which is why I will up my Humic/Fulvic acid detox as they can clean out cells as well as the blood. The test for Lyme is still very imprecise and is often wrong. Testing the tick is just as tricky as very few labs will do that. I researched this some time ago and was basically told not to waste my time and money but may call the Connecticut lab again. In 2000 I did have Lyme and it hit my back nerves and then moved up the trigeminal nerve into my head and face. It paralyzed the whole side of my face which was downright scarey to see. I did use detoxification, energy healing and homeopathy for healing and have never been bothered by any symptoms from it since. When the nerve pain was so severe that I knew I needed information the MDs I tried to see for diagnosis were horrible. One of them treated me like a drug addict and told me to take Tylenol; another one practically threw me out of the clinic saying I was wasting his time. It still causes knots in my stomach to think of how frustrated and angry I was having to deal with them. So it is a concern for me now, as I cannot/will not go thru all that again.


That is a frightening story. I, too, am skeptical about the MD results.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is a frightening story. I, too, am skeptical about the MD results.


My cynicism about allopathy doesn't come from nothing. I think that is why I very early in life began to look at holistic forms of health care and nutrition. Actually, despite my mother's undying faith in allopathy, she religiously listened to Carlton Fredericks on the radio and I had his voice in my head for decades. So when I became pregnant is was an easy move into reading Adele Davis and other nutritionists and herbalists.

A little story: I said to myself 'uh, oh, here I go again....' But then realized we were sharing stories of growing up with similar memories; ie, she was close to my age. So it occurred to me that her father was an early MD which meant he trained with a much greater experience in nutrition and herbalism and probably knowledge of homeopathy. Sure enough she says, yes he did a lot of naturopathic things and began sharing some of them with me. One was using fresh cut potato for plantar warts; another was using Wesson (corn) oil and aspirin on finger warts. I know that one was originally organic, cold pressed corn oil but don't know the aspirin value. I want to call her back and talk more but she was at work and it doesn't seem such a good idea. Fun connections.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh Tanya, she is beautiful! Love her eyes. And the set is perfect for her skin tone. It is like I tell my SIL, her girls have the skin tone many folks risk skin cancer to have.

Yes, that is the plant. But yours doesn't look as bug bitten as what I took pictures of. I don't think the bugs ever sleep around here, even when we do have snow. I think they are way too used to t he cooler temperatures.

Beautiful flowers. I am definitely missing the crocus I had in Sultan. We are talking 100s of them. Big, little, blue, yellow, purple, white, pink, I think I had all colors. Folks would stop and take pictures of them. Some even received some bulbs! If I had half the number of bulbs I gave away there I would still have 100s of bulbs. I was always willing to share them.

Yes, Jennifer and Scott were very "hoity toity" when it came to flowers. Nothing "natural" at all. And everything had to be just so. Not me, give them a good start and let Mother Nature take over. She does just fine without a lot of supervision in my view. And she was allergic to bees. Well, so am I, but I know how to act around them not to get them riled up. I have had them land on me, investigate and then fly off. They can be curious little things. One of my favorite summer sounds. Sitting under the honeysuckle and listening to the bees "working". Rates right up there with listening to a cat purr!



tamarque said:


> And when you tell the iris killers about the bees and hummingbirds, do you really think they care! They sound like people with a very low sensitivity or empathy quotient. Maybe they will learn--we can only hope.
> 
> Raking little rocks with a lawn rake does work. I have done it on my driveway and lawn every year after the snow plowing which fortunately has not happened for almost 3 years now.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was a child we had about 300 ewes & I don't think any of them were bothered by shearing. Without removing their coat they would have sweltered in summer so it was really a kindness. Good grief some "city folk" are just plain silly about things(I hope I don't offend anyone)


Not offended at all! Sheep are not my favorite animal, but I do love their wool! Sheep have been so domesticated they are unable to shed in the spring now. I was reading somewhere that it is thought that sheep were among the first domesticated animals. And have subsequently lost almost all their basic survival instincts. Not sure about that, but I am sure there is a bit of truth in it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you.
> You really are working hard on your garden, Janet Lee. It would be great to see some photos as it progresses.


Thanks Linda. I just need to remember to take the camera out. I am usually so tired by the time I get inside, I strip off in the mud room and head for the shower. After eating a couple pieces of dark chocolate to keep my energy up. And now it is raining again!

The section I raked and re-mowed yesterday has more dirt than grass showing through right now. I need to use the weed and feed on it and then sow some more grass seed. DH did get me another big bag of seed. I am sure I will use all that and want more!

From a distance the yard really looks nice and green. Then you look close and see all the moss. More moss that grass. And then the old stalks that are laying down have killed out more of the grass. That needs to be raked out also. I have "scalped" with the mower to get as much as possible and now need to hit it with the rake. Boring working, but it gets me outside!

I will try and get some pictures before I start on the next section.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Not offended at all! Sheep are not my favorite animal, but I do love their wool! Sheep have been so domesticated they are unable to shed in the spring now. I was reading somewhere that it is thought that sheep were among the first domesticated animals. And have subsequently lost almost all their basic survival instincts. Not sure about that, but I am sure there is a bit of truth in it.


I know that it is better to have those white dogs and alpaca/goat/donkey along for direction/protection.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I had not heard that frozen shoulder could be hormone related. Something to research. I am hoping your pain source is quickly identified and remedied.

This brought up a funny from last week. I found a dentist in the new area and had my teeth cleaned. With the whole exam along the way! Of course they ask if you have had any surgeries, etc. I mentioned about the partial hystro in 1994. And don't you know when they go to do the x-rays, they ask if I could be pregnant! I had to laugh. Since I have mostly gray/silver hair and mentioning the surgery, you would have thought the question was moot! We all had a good laugh! They have to ask the questions of every woman just in case.



Babalou said:


> Thanks, Linda, I'm trying to be patient. Had a good session with my physical therapist yesterday. She did a really thorough examination and is puzzled as to why my pain seems to migrate from shoulder to shoulder. She told me that there is research about frozen shoulder being hormone related and the pain migrating from shoulder to shoulder. I don't have frozen shoulder, but she said I am close. She was sweet enough to ask if I was menopausal ???? And suggested I get my hormone levels tested. I'll ask my primary care dr next week to do that.
> 
> Your scarf is pretty, too. I like the gradient color in the yarn.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I had a bit of a shocker this a.m. Had a small thing growing on my ribs that was itchy but I couldn't see it. It was so attached that I couldn't pull it off. It felt like a skin tag which I had developed on my shoulder this past year. So thought something was changing in my body that was expressing itself. Tried the laser on it because the itching was more than annoying. This a.m. I was able to pull on it and it released--a tick! I was ticked off (lol). Even with all the cold and snow we had there were still these d..n things around. This thing actually began last month. I may send it in for analysis but will do some extra detoxing. The nerve of this thing to attack me like this.


Wow, that is early. Yes, send it in just in case. You may have picked something up at the job site and it would be good to know for the folks that are living there and for your workers.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-462717-1.html

Does anyone know the answer to this one? It is lovely.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I had a bit of a shocker this a.m. Had a small thing growing on my ribs that was itchy but I couldn't see it. It was so attached that I couldn't pull it off. It felt like a skin tag which I had developed on my shoulder this past year. So thought something was changing in my body that was expressing itself. Tried the laser on it because the itching was more than annoying. This a.m. I was able to pull on it and it released--a tick! I was ticked off (lol). Even with all the cold and snow we had there were still these d..n things around. This thing actually began last month. I may send it in for analysis but will do some extra detoxing. The nerve of this thing to attack me like this.


That is awful. Do take care. A friend developed Lymes through a tick bit and was poorly for a long while.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Years ago I had a Chinese acupuncturtist. She said I had floating arthritis, a concept non-existent in western allopathic thinking. I would have severe pain in one knee which after some time would cease and later turn up in the other knee. Or I would develop bursitis (a one time experience) or some other debilitating pain. Later on when I studied homeopathy I realized it was a constitutional state that just periodically manifested itself in this changing pattern. This inability to understand the body holistically is the major failure of allopathy which is why we can never get clear answers on the why's and how's and wherefore's for what befalls us. They also cannot understand the nature of toxicity as a cumulative or chronic state, nor the impact of old traumas still stuck in our cellular learning or miasmatic inheritances. So when there is major inflammation, nutrition is not primarily looked at nor is detoxification. I do hope you find better relief and understand your efforts to keep seeking answers and help.


Allopaths are over invested in drugs as the only cure, not aware of how delicate a balance things are in the body/mind continuum. I am fortunate to have an Allopath who keeps recommending natural remedies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh Tanya, she is beautiful! Love her eyes. And the set is perfect for her skin tone. It is like I tell my SIL, her girls have the skin tone many folks risk skin cancer to have.
> 
> Yes, that is the plant. But yours doesn't look as bug bitten as what I took pictures of. I don't think the bugs ever sleep around here, even when we do have snow. I think they are way too used to t he cooler temperatures.
> 
> ...


Sounds exactly my sort of garden- working on it here- but much more slowly than you are able.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Not offended at all! Sheep are not my favorite animal, but I do love their wool! Sheep have been so domesticated they are unable to shed in the spring now. I was reading somewhere that it is thought that sheep were among the first domesticated animals. And have subsequently lost almost all their basic survival instincts. Not sure about that, but I am sure there is a bit of truth in it.


I would debate that they've lost ALL their survival skills. But like dogs they have become a bit co-dependent on us. They certainly work better with routine shearing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds exactly my sort of garden- working on it here- but much more slowly than you are able.


Today is a down day. The rain convinced me! That is my story and I am sticking to it!

It is actually giving me time to clean house and wash the bed linens. And CeCe is upset because the bed is not made and she cannot get comfortable! Silly girl kitty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Today is a down day. The rain convinced me! That is my story and I am sticking to it!
> 
> It is actually giving me time to clean house and wash the bed linens. And CeCe is upset because the bed is not made and she cannot get comfortable! Silly girl kitty!


LOL! Silly CeCe! That reminds me I must continue airing my bed linen- the cleaning lady is due in three-quarters of an hour! It is a big help to have an extra hand with the chores.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you.
> You really are working hard on your garden, Janet Lee. It would be great to see some photos as it progresses.


Linda, just for you I braved between rain showers! And yes, it was blowing in another shower just as I was coming back in.

I will show a couple of "older" pictures also as a bit of a reference. So please, bear with me.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-462717-1.html
> 
> Does anyone know the answer to this one? It is lovely.


Further down the post, a KP'er responded with this pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/estonian-waterfall-shawl

Seems to be the same.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Some more pictures.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Further down the post, a KP'er responded with this pattern:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/estonian-waterfall-shawl
> 
> Seems to be the same.


That it does! And already in a shawl pattern.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> That it does! And already in a shawl pattern.


AND... I don't have to beg for the pattern... it's on its way to my gmail! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> AND... I don't have to beg for the pattern... it's on its way to my gmail! :sm24:


Win Win :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Linda, just for you I braved between rain showers! And yes, it was blowing in another shower just as I was coming back in.
> 
> I will show a couple of "older" pictures also as a bit of a reference. So please, bear with me.


Wow, that is a large garden!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I had a bit of a shocker this a.m. Had a small thing growing on my ribs that was itchy but I couldn't see it. It was so attached that I couldn't pull it off. It felt like a skin tag which I had developed on my shoulder this past year. So thought something was changing in my body that was expressing itself. Tried the laser on it because the itching was more than annoying. This a.m. I was able to pull on it and it released--a tick! I was ticked off (lol). Even with all the cold and snow we had there were still these d..n things around. This thing actually began last month. I may send it in for analysis but will do some extra detoxing. The nerve of this thing to attack me like this.


Oh, yuk! Do you know where you may have picked it up?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks Linda. I just need to remember to take the camera out. I am usually so tired by the time I get inside, I strip off in the mud room and head for the shower. After eating a couple pieces of dark chocolate to keep my energy up. And now it is raining again!
> 
> The section I raked and re-mowed yesterday has more dirt than grass showing through right now. I need to use the weed and feed on it and then sow some more grass seed. DH did get me another big bag of seed. I am sure I will use all that and want more!
> 
> ...


It all keeps you fit and active too. I'll look forward to photos at some point - meanwhile I'm enjoying your word pictures. :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I had not heard that frozen shoulder could be hormone related. Something to research. I am hoping your pain source is quickly identified and remedied.
> 
> This brought up a funny from last week. I found a dentist in the new area and had my teeth cleaned. With the whole exam along the way! Of course they ask if you have had any surgeries, etc. I mentioned about the partial hystro in 1994. And don't you know when they go to do the x-rays, they ask if I could be pregnant! I had to laugh. Since I have mostly gray/silver hair and mentioning the surgery, you would have thought the question was moot! We all had a good laugh! They have to ask the questions of every woman just in case.


This made me laugh. Aged 80 at the time, my MIL needed a hysterectomy and of course had to be asked the usual questions. The surgeon, a lovely man with an excellent manner, cocked an eyebrow and without a hint of a smile but with a twinkle in his eye asked, "Now, you are absolutely sure you are not pregnant, aren't you?" Which cracked her up and removed all tension and worry. He then went on to say, "And you do understand that after this operation you will not be able to have any more children?" - again with the twinkle. She came away sighing about the attractive man and wishing she were younger.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Linda, just for you I braved between rain showers! And yes, it was blowing in another shower just as I was coming back in.
> 
> I will show a couple of "older" pictures also as a bit of a reference. So please, bear with me.


Wow! What a difference you are making! How lovely to have so much land - worth all your hard work. Thanks for the photos, Janet Lee, great to see what you have already accomplished. :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Some more pictures.


Great. You will have flowers and food this summer to inspire you to continue.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Linda, just for you I braved between rain showers! And yes, it was blowing in another shower just as I was coming back in.
> 
> I will show a couple of "older" pictures also as a bit of a reference. So please, bear with me.


That is a HUGE amount of work. You certainly can see you've been working hard :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have any wind turbines?


None closeby, quite a few down by the US border, about 5-6 hr drive south


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

JanetLee, it looks like you have quite a big yard. What a lot of work you've done. Your lily bed should be lovely in a couple of years. 
Tanya, sure seems early for ticks to be out. Lyme is such a nasty disease, thankfully we don't have many ticks here although some who vacation farther south run into them


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linda09 said:


> This made me laugh. Aged 80 at the time, my MIL needed a hysterectomy and of course had to be asked the usual questions. The surgeon, a lovely man with an excellent manner, cocked an eyebrow and without a hint of a smile but with a twinkle in his eye asked, "Now, you are absolutely sure you are not pregnant, aren't you?" Which cracked her up and removed all tension and worry. He then went on to say, "And you do understand that after this operation you will not be able to have any more children?" - again with the twinkle. She came away sighing about the attractive man and wishing she were younger.


Cute story: Myom asked that hers be bronzed since she had given birth to the 13 of us! Dr. couldn't tell if she was serious or not.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow, that is a large garden!


And it will get bigger before I am through! I am looking forward to planting bunches and bunches of flowers to naturalize the area. DH is in total agreement. I do the work and we both get to enjoy the results. Plus all the folks driving by :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> This made me laugh. Aged 80 at the time, my MIL needed a hysterectomy and of course had to be asked the usual questions. The surgeon, a lovely man with an excellent manner, cocked an eyebrow and without a hint of a smile but with a twinkle in his eye asked, "Now, you are absolutely sure you are not pregnant, aren't you?" Which cracked her up and removed all tension and worry. He then went on to say, "And you do understand that after this operation you will not be able to have any more children?" - again with the twinkle. She came away sighing about the attractive man and wishing she were younger.


This made me giggle! Smart man to make things easier at that sort of time. I was ready for mine even though I was only 39.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Wow! What a difference you are making! How lovely to have so much land - worth all your hard work. Thanks for the photos, Janet Lee, great to see what you have already accomplished. :sm02:


Thanks Linda! And it is still raining! We had a bit of sleet earlier which made me really happy to be sitting inside knitting!

And so much more to do. But that is definitely all right. Something to look forward to doing and hopefully helping me lose some weight along the way. :sm01:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a HUGE amount of work. You certainly can see you've been working hard :sm24:


Thanks, it is keeping me occupied! I do need to figure out a way to get some music out there at times though. My thoughts can be a bit dizzy at times. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> JanetLee, it looks like you have quite a big yard. What a lot of work you've done. Your lily bed should be lovely in a couple of years.
> Tanya, sure seems early for ticks to be out. Lyme is such a nasty disease, thankfully we don't have many ticks here although some who vacation farther south run into them


Total, just a smidge under 5 acres, but I will only be actively working about half of it. The other half will be for fruit and evergreen trees. I have already planted about 17 pine trees and plan on planting more. Also thinking about some cypress trees for variety.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

A little tiny teeny voice: is anyone looking at the calender? Or is we just enjoying each other?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> A little tiny teeny voice: is anyone looking at the calender? Or is we just enjoying each other?


I agree, but figured we were just enjoying ourselves. This has been a very good two weeks and I for one have been enjoying all the companionship and sharing.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Really I am too. I just got let behind one transfer cause I missed the forward note, so now I get nervous at the crossover day. Also know that not ever two week time got claimed by "new" moderator/host so figure some times we may just cruise on but didn't want to assume.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> None closeby, quite a few down by the US border, about 5-6 hr drive south


So they certainly don't impact on your local birdlife!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> And it will get bigger before I am through! I am looking forward to planting bunches and bunches of flowers to naturalize the area. DH is in total agreement. I do the work and we both get to enjoy the results. Plus all the folks driving by :sm02:


LOL! :sm24: This must be taking the place of your running!?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, lovely flower pics. And an adorable model showing off your knitting work.  Thanks, Tanya-re: comments on picture. Yep, I will approach DH again when our budget fills up again from out new job. Everything bug wise is coming out early this year. The other week they announced on tv that the ticks are out already. Sorry to hear one got you. At least you know what to do.

Barbara, it could be lyme. Lyme joint pain tends to migrate. I would recommend homeopathy. I had a lyme rash a year a half ago and Tanya found me some homeopathy practitioners. It has been an awesome journey. I felt 100% better the first month and I lost weight and am so much better off healthwise than I was. You must decide what is best for you. Just wanted you to know homeopathy is a resource.

Wow, JanetLee, you have made some wonderful progress on your yard. Looks great! I love cypress trees. 

Linda, your mother had a lovely doctor. Got her mind on something else for sure. 

Welcome, RookieRetiree. Love your mom's sense of humor.

Nancylea, I, too, wondered it was time for another thread, but I don't know who is to come next. I'm good for continuing though. Does anyone know who the schedule?

Talked to my brother tonight. The doctors are sure she has cancer in her lungs. It's the more aggressive kind. They feel confidant that they can knock it back pretty quickly so she can breathe better. She is on oxygen. They are checking her pelvis for possible cancer-something showed up there, could just be scar tissue. There are mixed messages about treatment. 

On the other hand, we have a baby crane


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Forgot to mention, the cranes are still sitting on the nest, so the other egg has not hatched yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, lovely flower pics. And an adorable model showing off your knitting work.  Thanks, Tanya-re: comments on picture. Yep, I will approach DH again when our budget fills up again from out new job. Everything bug wise is coming out early this year. The other week they announced on tv that the ticks are out already. Sorry to hear one got you. At least you know what to do.
> 
> Barbara, it could be lyme. Lyme joint pain tends to migrate. I would recommend homeopathy. I had a lyme rash a year a half ago and Tanya found me some homeopathy practitioners. It has been an awesome journey. I felt 100% better the first month and I lost weight and am so much better off healthwise than I was. You must decide what is best for you. Just wanted you to know homeopathy is a resource.
> 
> ...


So glad they have hatched this one! 
I do hope the doctor's confidence is not misplaced.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> DeEtta - Your afghan is coming along beautifully - such great colors. Sorry you ran out of the connecting color. Funny that your neighbor thought to save the yarn from potential flooding. The flooding of course is not funny, still sending prayers for you and yours that all will be well.
> 
> ChristmasTree - I used to go camping when I was in my teens with a group of other teens and a few adults. We hiked into the woods and spent three days doing various training things (long story). The guys always outnumbered the girls by five or six to one, at least, so we always choose a 'ladies room' at a bit of a walk. One year we took off looking for a good spot in the woods to claim as our 'ladies room' for the weekend. We must not have paid attention to the navigating classes because we wandered around so long in a circular route that we ended up a few yards from the campsite. Unbeknownst to us girls. The guys let us know we had been watched on the last day by hanging toilet paper off of the tree branches. It was a quiet hike back.
> 
> ...


MissMelba Yes, I bet that was quite a hike back. They spied on you and waited till the last day to let you know!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Linda, just for you I braved between rain showers! And yes, it was blowing in another shower just as I was coming back in.
> 
> I will show a couple of "older" pictures also as a bit of a reference. So please, bear with me.


Wow you have done a lot of work in your yard. Have you done it over a period of years? I can't even imagine doing all that by hand. It looks wonderful.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks, it is keeping me occupied! I do need to figure out a way to get some music out there at times though. My thoughts can be a bit dizzy at times. :sm02:


I know what you mean. Music helps.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

ChristmasTree said:


> I know what you mean. Music helps.


Especially if you're under a deadline to submit a paper...and happen to have an invigorating Mannheim Steamroller Christmas CD in your possession. Editing the work down is easier than not being able to type/write the work. <<G>>


----------



## Judy Redmann (Apr 12, 2017)

Hello, This is my first time to open and read NP. I have been hooked on Lace knitting for some time and would like to become a member of the Lace Party. I started with Baptismal Shawls and dresses. One set even nom Best of show at the MI State fair. I am constantly on the search for fine yarn for these projects. I now have decided to make a shawl for each of my Great nieces for proms, and then future baptisms. 2 down and 6 to go for the girls, then 4 boys for future wives and babies. I love that Spring Wood pattern. I need to get to use some color. These white or natural does get a bit dull. Current pattern on the needles now: http://www.loveknitting.com/us/legacy-square-shawl-knitting-pattern-by-bunnymuff

Judy from MI


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, lovely flower pics. And an adorable model showing off your knitting work.  Thanks, Tanya-re: comments on picture. Yep, I will approach DH again when our budget fills up again from out new job. Everything bug wise is coming out early this year. The other week they announced on tv that the ticks are out already. Sorry to hear one got you. At least you know what to do.
> 
> Barbara, it could be lyme. Lyme joint pain tends to migrate. I would recommend homeopathy. I had a lyme rash a year a half ago and Tanya found me some homeopathy practitioners. It has been an awesome journey. I felt 100% better the first month and I lost weight and am so much better off healthwise than I was. You must decide what is best for you. Just wanted you to know homeopathy is a resource.
> 
> ...


That one short legged, short necked thing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Judy Redmann said:


> Hello, This is my first time to open and read NP. I have been hooked on Lace knitting for some time and would like to become a member of the Lace Party. I started with Baptismal Shawls and dresses. One set even nom Best of show at the MI State fair. I am constantly on the search for fine yarn for these projects. I now have decided to make a shawl for each of my Great nieces for proms, and then future baptisms. 2 down and 6 to go for the girls, then 4 boys for future wives and babies. I love that Spring Wood pattern. I need to get to use some color. These white or natural does get a bit dull. Current pattern on the needles now: http://www.loveknitting.com/us/legacy-square-shawl-knitting-pattern-by-bunnymuff
> 
> Judy from MI


Welcome- I do hope you will join us again! I see you are a 'New User' so a big welcome to the Knitting Paradise world!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Judy Redmann said:


> Hello, This is my first time to open and read NP. I have been hooked on Lace knitting for some time and would like to become a member of the Lace Party. I started with Baptismal Shawls and dresses. One set even nom Best of show at the MI State fair. I am constantly on the search for fine yarn for these projects. I now have decided to make a shawl for each of my Great nieces for proms, and then future baptisms. 2 down and 6 to go for the girls, then 4 boys for future wives and babies. I love that Spring Wood pattern. I need to get to use some color. These white or natural does get a bit dull. Current pattern on the needles now: http://www.loveknitting.com/us/legacy-square-shawl-knitting-pattern-by-bunnymuff
> 
> Judy from MI


Hi, Judy, I look forward to a photo if your shawl, that's a pretty pattern.
You will be busy getting so many projects done.
I see you are new to KP, I love this site & have learned so much since joining, I hope you will like it too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, lovely flower pics. And an adorable model showing off your knitting work.  Thanks, Tanya-re: comments on picture. Yep, I will approach DH again when our budget fills up again from out new job. Everything bug wise is coming out early this year. The other week they announced on tv that the ticks are out already. Sorry to hear one got you. At least you know what to do.
> 
> Barbara, it could be lyme. Lyme joint pain tends to migrate. I would recommend homeopathy. I had a lyme rash a year a half ago and Tanya found me some homeopathy practitioners. It has been an awesome journey. I felt 100% better the first month and I lost weight and am so much better off healthwise than I was. You must decide what is best for you. Just wanted you to know homeopathy is a resource.
> 
> ...


You sure take some lovely photos.
I hope things go well for your SIL & they can find some good treatments for her.

We are under a winter storm warning until Saturday when the snow is to turn to rain, predictions of up to a foot if very wet snow, I hope we miss it as it will be hard on our new baby calves.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, lovely flower pics. And an adorable model showing off your knitting work.  Thanks, Tanya-re: comments on picture. Yep, I will approach DH again when our budget fills up again from out new job. Everything bug wise is coming out early this year. The other week they announced on tv that the ticks are out already. Sorry to hear one got you. At least you know what to do.
> 
> Barbara, it could be lyme. Lyme joint pain tends to migrate. I would recommend homeopathy. I had a lyme rash a year a half ago and Tanya found me some homeopathy practitioners. It has been an awesome journey. I felt 100% better the first month and I lost weight and am so much better off healthwise than I was. You must decide what is best for you. Just wanted you to know homeopathy is a resource.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for your news about your SIL and I will keep up the prayers for her and all concerned. 
The baby crane is so sweet.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jury, a warm welcome and I love your Bunnymuff pattern. I am also a fan of her designs. I am sure you will fit right in.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cute story: Myom asked that hers be bronzed since she had given birth to the 13 of us! Dr. couldn't tell if she was serious or not.


 :sm09:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks Linda! And it is still raining! We had a bit of sleet earlier which made me really happy to be sitting inside knitting!
> 
> And so much more to do. But that is definitely all right. Something to look forward to doing and hopefully helping me lose some weight along the way. :sm01:


I don't know about losing weight but your muscle tone is going to be excellent. :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, lovely flower pics. And an adorable model showing off your knitting work.  Thanks, Tanya-re: comments on picture. Yep, I will approach DH again when our budget fills up again from out new job. Everything bug wise is coming out early this year. The other week they announced on tv that the ticks are out already. Sorry to hear one got you. At least you know what to do.
> 
> Barbara, it could be lyme. Lyme joint pain tends to migrate. I would recommend homeopathy. I had a lyme rash a year a half ago and Tanya found me some homeopathy practitioners. It has been an awesome journey. I felt 100% better the first month and I lost weight and am so much better off healthwise than I was. You must decide what is best for you. Just wanted you to know homeopathy is a resource.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear of your SIL's diagnosis. Wishing her good treatment and the will to fight her way back to health.
Lovely to see the baby crane. :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Judy. Will look forward to seeing your work. We love photos here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Judy Redmann said:


> Hello, This is my first time to open and read NP. I have been hooked on Lace knitting for some time and would like to become a member of the Lace Party. I started with Baptismal Shawls and dresses. One set even nom Best of show at the MI State fair. I am constantly on the search for fine yarn for these projects. I now have decided to make a shawl for each of my Great nieces for proms, and then future baptisms. 2 down and 6 to go for the girls, then 4 boys for future wives and babies. I love that Spring Wood pattern. I need to get to use some color. These white or natural does get a bit dull. Current pattern on the needles now: http://www.loveknitting.com/us/legacy-square-shawl-knitting-pattern-by-bunnymuff
> 
> Judy from MI


Beautiful pattern.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Quite the yard work JanetLee. It will be the envy of your neighbors 

Thanks for the Sandie chick photos Bev. It is hard not to be cute if you are a baby bird.

Knitting update: I am past halfway on Clue 4 (of 5) of Lily Go's Enchanted Rose. I have cast on for Modish Knits' Raindrop MKAL and am about halfway through the first clue - yoke. Next clue will be the body, and the final clue the sleeves and finishing. It will be a one button cardigan. I am using Caron Country in claret which while splitty, does have a nice sheen to it, and unlike the yarn I am using for Enchanted Rose, has no halo (yay!).


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Some more pictures.


That is an incredible amount of work you have done. The pictures really put in perspective what you have been telling us.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, lovely flower pics. And an adorable model showing off your knitting work.  Thanks, Tanya-re: comments on picture. Yep, I will approach DH again when our budget fills up again from out new job. Everything bug wise is coming out early this year. The other week they announced on tv that the ticks are out already. Sorry to hear one got you. At least you know what to do.
> 
> Barbara, it could be lyme. Lyme joint pain tends to migrate. I would recommend homeopathy. I had a lyme rash a year a half ago and Tanya found me some homeopathy practitioners. It has been an awesome journey. I felt 100% better the first month and I lost weight and am so much better off healthwise than I was. You must decide what is best for you. Just wanted you to know homeopathy is a resource.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the news on your SIL and hope it has not spread.

I thought the same thing that a new thread was due to begin but don't have the schedule. I think I am in May and am working on my project to show everyone.

On another note p, I finished my sweater and it is blocking.

Crane baby, very sweet.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Judy Redmann said:


> Hello, This is my first time to open and read NP. I have been hooked on Lace knitting for some time and would like to become a member of the Lace Party. I started with Baptismal Shawls and dresses. One set even nom Best of show at the MI State fair. I am constantly on the search for fine yarn for these projects. I now have decided to make a shawl for each of my Great nieces for proms, and then future baptisms. 2 down and 6 to go for the girls, then 4 boys for future wives and babies. I love that Spring Wood pattern. I need to get to use some color. These white or natural does get a bit dull. Current pattern on the needles now: http://www.loveknitting.com/us/legacy-square-shawl-knitting-pattern-by-bunnymuff
> 
> Judy from MI


Welcome, Judy. All you have to do to be a member is chime in. You are very ambitious with all those projects to do. Thanks for showing us your current pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL! :sm24: This must be taking the place of your running!?


Sort of. I don't have a lot of good trails found yet and I despise running on pavement. I have gotten out a little, but not enough. I will ride my mountain bike on pavement, but it is too hard on my knees and feet for running/walking. And there really aren't good shoulders to run on here.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks re: yard work. More to do for sure.

What a cute little one. Hope the second one hatches soon.



eshlemania said:


> Tanya, lovely flower pics. And an adorable model showing off your knitting work.  Thanks, Tanya-re: comments on picture. Yep, I will approach DH again when our budget fills up again from out new job. Everything bug wise is coming out early this year. The other week they announced on tv that the ticks are out already. Sorry to hear one got you. At least you know what to do.
> 
> Barbara, it could be lyme. Lyme joint pain tends to migrate. I would recommend homeopathy. I had a lyme rash a year a half ago and Tanya found me some homeopathy practitioners. It has been an awesome journey. I felt 100% better the first month and I lost weight and am so much better off healthwise than I was. You must decide what is best for you. Just wanted you to know homeopathy is a resource.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

ChristmasTree said:


> Wow you have done a lot of work in your yard. Have you done it over a period of years? I can't even imagine doing all that by hand. It looks wonderful.


Thanks. Would you believe we bought this property this last November?! :sm06: Moved in the day before Thanksgiving. I started the work in the first week of December. So I have only been working on it since then. Just a bit over 4 months so far.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Especially if you're under a deadline to submit a paper...and happen to have an invigorating Mannheim Steamroller Christmas CD in your possession. Editing the work down is easier than not being able to type/write the work. <<G>>


Music has always made life better for me. I picked up my first instrument when I was at most 5 years old. And we usually had the radio on at home also. In fact, I have one on right now! :sm08:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Judy Redmann said:


> Hello, This is my first time to open and read NP. I have been hooked on Lace knitting for some time and would like to become a member of the Lace Party. I started with Baptismal Shawls and dresses. One set even nom Best of show at the MI State fair. I am constantly on the search for fine yarn for these projects. I now have decided to make a shawl for each of my Great nieces for proms, and then future baptisms. 2 down and 6 to go for the girls, then 4 boys for future wives and babies. I love that Spring Wood pattern. I need to get to use some color. These white or natural does get a bit dull. Current pattern on the needles now: http://www.loveknitting.com/us/legacy-square-shawl-knitting-pattern-by-bunnymuff
> 
> Judy from MI


Welcome to the LP! Sounds like you have your future knitting all planned out. Do you have photographs to share? Love photographs!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You sure take some lovely photos.
> I hope things go well for your SIL & they can find some good treatments for her.
> 
> We are under a winter storm warning until Saturday when the snow is to turn to rain, predictions of up to a foot if very wet snow, I hope we miss it as it will be hard on our new baby calves.


This makes our rain with a touch of sleet sound like a walk in the park. Hope you have some cover for the calves.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I don't know about losing weight but your muscle tone is going to be excellent. :sm24:


That has been an on-going project my whole life! My body like to hang on to food and I like to try to convince it that it does not need to hang on to so much. Because I really do like eating sometimes! :sm04:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Mel! So much more to do, but I am enjoying getting outside and doing it. If only I could convince DH that physical labor is not a bad thing! He will do some things, in fact, it is his responsibility to get the front fence in for me. The rest of the fence will be an on-going project, not in too big of a hurry. I just want the view out my front window to be nice.



MissMelba said:


> Quite the yard work JanetLee. It will be the envy of your neighbors
> 
> Thanks for the Sandie chick photos Bev. It is hard not to be cute if you are a baby bird.
> 
> Knitting update: I am past halfway on Clue 4 (of 5) of Lily Go's Enchanted Rose. I have cast on for Modish Knits' Raindrop MKAL and am about halfway through the first clue - yoke. Next clue will be the body, and the final clue the sleeves and finishing. It will be a one button cardigan. I am using Caron Country in claret which while splitty, does have a nice sheen to it, and unlike the yarn I am using for Enchanted Rose, has no halo (yay!).


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is an incredible amount of work you have done. The pictures really put in perspective what you have been telling us.


Thanks. Yes, a bit done, but more to do. What fun for me! As long as I can dodge the larger rain drops that is! It is so wet out there this morning I will not be able to work on raking. Raking wet stuff is way heavier than when it is drier. It does come up in bigger chunks, but I have to have standards! :sm19: Work smarter, not harder.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sort of. I don't have a lot of good trails found yet and I despise running on pavement. I have gotten out a little, but not enough. I will ride my mountain bike on pavement, but it is too hard on my knees and feet for running/walking. And there really aren't good shoulders to run on here.


Pavement was a shock to me when I first went to Uni- I was so used to walking on grass- on the farm and up in the hills (never been much of a runner) it jars nastily. My shins used to ache so.
I do hope you find somewhere not to far away. Would you drive someplace suitable?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pavement was a shock to me when I first went to Uni- I was so used to walking on grass- on the farm and up in the hills (never been much of a runner) it jars nastily. My shins used to ache so.
> I do hope you find somewhere not to far away. Would you drive someplace suitable?


As long as it isn't much over 5 miles or so one way. The thought of driving just to run bothers me. DH laughs and said to go ahead, he didn't mind. If it makes me happy, it makes him happy.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

A couple of questions for you knowledgeable folks. My most recent brain itch is getting scratched, but I don't think it is going to work.

This is being done with a young child, 3 or 4 years old in mind. I am "making" a poncho using texture stitches. This yarn is Paton's baby yarn in the color of light grey, but looks more blue grey in natural light.

It is measuring out at right at 20 inches wide. Which I am thinking is too wide. But I don't have any little ones around to measure, and the measurements on line are not giving me what I am needing. I have even looked at other patterns, and they range in width also.

So, is this a good color, is the design coming through? Parts are diamonds and the other two are just past half way for sea shells. Separated by whatever that stitch is called.

What about the width? Too wide or not wide enough? I am using size 4 (US), cast on 119 stitches. Size 5 (US) with this yarn was too sloppy to me.

So, give me honest opinions. Even if they are negative. That is why I am asking. I don't want to continue on something that just isn't _right_. And this one is bugging me. So, probably not viable like it is to my way of thinking. Just wanted to see what other think.

If it is too wide I can take out the middle diamond and one of the separators. No biggie. Only have about 20 or so rows done. Easy enough to frog. Plus this amount of yarn was in the beginning "yarn barf" right out of the skein!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JanetLee -- would love to answer you, but frankly, I don't know. As for sizing -- don't know and no kids to measure. As for construction, am confused about construction process. As for textures, interesting ones. Are you trying for juvenile interest in the motifs or just exploring? Color -- I like it, but it might be a bit subtle for most kids of that age. This sounds like an interesting idea so I'm going to be interesting in how you scratch your "brain itch". Go Girl.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> JanetLee -- would love to answer you, but frankly, I don't know. As for sizing -- don't know and no kids to measure. As for construction, am confused about construction process. As for textures, interesting ones. Are you trying for juvenile interest in the motifs or just exploring? Color -- I like it, but it might be a bit subtle for most kids of that age. This sounds like an interesting idea so I'm going to be interesting in how you scratch your "brain itch". Go Girl.


Thanks DeEtta. I think the color is a bit blah myself, but it is what I had in baby/sport weight that I thought I might have enough of. Now I am not happy with the way it looks. The little girl I have in mind for this lives in Arizona and her family comes from India. Knowing the way the temperature has big swings at times, I was wanting to make something that would be easy to carry along, but not be overly warm.

I do have some lavender, but it is worsted weight and just don't want to use that. I also have some cone yarn that I think is the proper weight. A lovely blue and I believe a weird shade of plum.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> As long as it isn't much over 5 miles or so one way. The thought of driving just to run bothers me. DH laughs and said to go ahead, he didn't mind. If it makes me happy, it makes him happy.


 :sm24: I just wondered!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks DeEtta. I think the color is a bit blah myself, but it is what I had in baby/sport weight that I thought I might have enough of. Now I am not happy with the way it looks. The little girl I have in mind for this lives in Arizona and her family comes from India. Knowing the way the temperature has big swings at times, I was wanting to make something that would be easy to carry along, but not be overly warm.
> 
> I do have some lavender, but it is worsted weight and just don't want to use that. I also have some cone yarn that I think is the proper weight. A lovely blue and I believe a weird shade of plum.


If she is anything like my DGD, it would be pinks through purple first, although she says she loves all colours. Sorry no idea of sizing. I like your design as it shows in those few rows.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If she is anything like my DGD, it would be pinks through purple first, although she says she loves all colours. Sorry no idea of sizing. I like your design as it shows in those few rows.


With her skin tone pink would be lovely, but I have already made her a pink sweater! Maybe some more digging in my stash, but I recently re-arranged all of it and I don't really have enough of the light weight yarns to do this. And the light weight yarns I do have are all too dark for a texture pattern. Time for more thinking on this I guess. Or go to a yarn store and see what they have on hand, if I can find one that isn't so expensive as the one the group I have met meets at. Wow, expensive yarn there, but it is so lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> With her skin tone pink would be lovely, but I have already made her a pink sweater! Maybe some more digging in my stash, but I recently re-arranged all of it and I don't really have enough of the light weight yarns to do this. And the light weight yarns I do have are all too dark for a texture pattern. Time for more thinking on this I guess. Or go to a yarn store and see what they have on hand, if I can find one that isn't so expensive as the one the group I have met meets at. Wow, expensive yarn there, but it is so lovely.


Cost can be prohibitive- I find this especially with possum fibres, but I do love working with it- so soft.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

It's a little difficult to look up the TLL schedule when you don't have it on the 'portable'. :sm23: 

Here is what I have so far (edited to reflect current date):
2017 KP Lace Party calendar:

4/9 - 4/23 (Easter, Sunday, April 16)
4/23 - 5/7
5/7 - 5/21 Barbara Sophi Digard-like scarf process
5/21 - 6/4 wwwdel/Dell trip photos!
6/4 - 6/18
6/18 - 7/4 DeEtta
7/4 - 7/16 Norma favorite places in the UK
7/16 - 7/30 nancylea57 - vests/bolero jackets

No one is scheduled for the Easter session...or the Fortnight afterward. More WIP/chat?


----------



## Judy Redmann (Apr 12, 2017)

Please help the unlearned, what is a MKAL and KAL???
Judy


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks DeEtta. I think the color is a bit blah myself, but it is what I had in baby/sport weight that I thought I might have enough of. Now I am not happy with the way it looks. The little girl I have in mind for this lives in Arizona and her family comes from India. Knowing the way the temperature has big swings at times, I was wanting to make something that would be easy to carry along, but not be overly warm.
> 
> I do have some lavender, but it is worsted weight and just don't want to use that. I also have some cone yarn that I think is the proper weight. A lovely blue and I believe a weird shade of plum.


I'm with Julie in thinking that something in the pink to purple continuum is likely to appeal to a young one. I wonder if that plum would work and if it is light enough the pattern would show. But I also wouldn't hesitate using the blue if it is light enough. I know from personal experience that I HATED PINK and the "girlie" implications. Give me a blue, a purple, or red any day. Now after 60+ years, my tastes haven't changed much. Can't think of a single thing in pink that I own. If I can rant for a second, this pink/blue myth is completely cultural and doesn't take into account any individual child. So I think you consider the child first, and what you like to work with. Okay, end of rant. Have you had a chance to explore online sales to see if there is anything that would work for you. Wouldn't it just be a shame if you had to purchase some yarn.........


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Judy Redmann said:


> Please help the unlearned, what is a MKAL and KAL???
> Judy


M - (not positive) monthly
k- knit
a- a
l- long


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks. Would you believe we bought this property this last November?! :sm06: Moved in the day before Thanksgiving. I started the work in the first week of December. So I have only been working on it since then. Just a bit over 4 months so far.


It's amazing how much you've accomplished in such a short time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Judy Redmann said:


> Please help the unlearned, what is a MKAL and KAL???
> Judy


MKAL= mystery knit a long
KAL=knit a long


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> With her skin tone pink would be lovely, but I have already made her a pink sweater! Maybe some more digging in my stash, but I recently re-arranged all of it and I don't really have enough of the light weight yarns to do this. And the light weight yarns I do have are all too dark for a texture pattern. Time for more thinking on this I guess. Or go to a yarn store and see what they have on hand, if I can find one that isn't so expensive as the one the group I have met meets at. Wow, expensive yarn there, but it is so lovely.


What about stripes or color blocks with the limited color? Could use a color as an accent to the grey (most colors work well with grey).


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I'm with Julie in thinking that something in the pink to purple continuum is likely to appeal to a young one. I wonder if that plum would work and if it is light enough the pattern would show. But I also wouldn't hesitate using the blue if it is light enough. I know from personal experience that I HATED PINK and the "girlie" implications. Give me a blue, a purple, or red any day. Now after 60+ years, my tastes haven't changed much. Can't think of a single thing in pink that I own. If I can rant for a second, this pink/blue myth is completely cultural and doesn't take into account any individual child. So I think you consider the child first, and what you like to work with. Okay, end of rant. Have you had a chance to explore online sales to see if there is anything that would work for you. Wouldn't it just be a shame if you had to purchase some yarn.........


Thanks for the laugh! And yes, have I ever been checking out the sales on line! The good side effect of that is all the advertisements on KP for me are yarn sales!

I have never been a pink person either. The color looks sick on me or I look sick in it! Earth tones though, those I can wear, especially the darker reds to mahogany.

The plum is almost a lace weight, so not sure about that, if it would show the design very well. I would really need to use probably size 0 (US) for that to work :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks for the laugh! And yes, have I ever been checking out the sales on line! The good side effect of that is all the advertisements on KP for me are yarn sales!
> 
> I have never been a pink person either. The color looks sick on me or I look sick in it! Earth tones though, those I can wear, especially the darker reds to mahogany.
> 
> The plum is almost a lace weight, so not sure about that, if it would show the design very well. I would really need to use probably size 0 (US) for that to work :sm06:


That would rule out the plum, for me!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> What about stripes or color blocks with the limited color? Could use a color as an accent to the grey (most colors work well with grey).


I had thought about that, but where would I separate the colors into stripes? Between the sea shells would be the best place, but it would still look funky on the diamonds. More brain scratching to do. :sm19:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What do you think of this one? Used 5 1/2 skeins of Mary Maxim Aloe Sock Yarn, 230 yards per skein. This is the same pattern I used on the white one, but I increased it by three diamonds since this yarn is a (1) where the other was a (2). Used size 5 (US) on both though. This one measures 29 inches long.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> What do you think of this one? Used 5 1/2 skeins of Mary Maxim Aloe Sock Yarn, 230 yards per skein. This is the same pattern I used on the white one, but I increased it by three diamonds since this yarn is a (1) where the other was a (2). Used size 5 (US) on both though. This one measures 29 inches long.


This one is great. I think I like it best, but then the first one was great too. Hmmmmm -- Eeenie, meanie,......


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> This one is great. I think I like it best, but then the first one was great too. Hmmmmm -- Eeenie, meanie,......


Thanks for the smile! The first one is for a niece for her comfirmation in a couple of weeks. This one was to see how the pattern would work out in another yarn.


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

So pretty JanetLee. I love to see how your creative ideas come to life. Geraldine


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Top Tier Knits said:


> So pretty JanetLee. I love to see how your creative ideas come to life. Geraldine


Thank you Geraldine! Just as it is great to see your creations, but I don't have a model like you do!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks for the lovely comments on the baby crane.

Welcome, Judy. Yes, we like to see what you are knitting here. Just join in and post pics when you can.

JanetLee, I think the stitching is wonderful. Love the texture. But I am not knowledgable enough to answer your questions. I love the way your brain itches and you figure out how to scratch it.  Love your variegated diamond shawl. Great pattern!

Busy, busy day. Lots of cleaning in the morning and then a walk on the wet lands. The nest was empty! A bit more walking, and got pics of two baby cranes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What do you think of this one? Used 5 1/2 skeins of Mary Maxim Aloe Sock Yarn, 230 yards per skein. This is the same pattern I used on the white one, but I increased it by three diamonds since this yarn is a (1) where the other was a (2). Used size 5 (US) on both though. This one measures 29 inches long.


Lovely


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks for the lovely comments on the baby crane.
> 
> Welcome, Judy. Yes, we like to see what you are knitting here. Just join in and post pics when you can.
> 
> ...


Great pictures.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We have been getting a heck of a snow storm????, enough winter already! We already have 8-10 inches & it's to keep snowing until sometime tomorrow.mmits so heavy & wet I'm wondering how the trees & power lines will take the weight.
I had the GKs until afte lunch today& DH took them to the other Grandparents as their mom was sick. DH used the 4X4 truck, he said I'd never get to town with the car.
I spent the afternoon finishing assembling some bears I've knit over the last several months. I like knitting them but hate putting them together.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> THanks for the lovely comments on the baby crane.
> 
> Welcome, Judy. Yes, we like to see what you are knitting here. Just join in and post pics when you can.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bev for bringing a bit of the wonders of nature to us. These pics are just wonderful!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks for the lovely comments on the baby crane.
> 
> Welcome, Judy. Yes, we like to see what you are knitting here. Just join in and post pics when you can.
> 
> ...


That is great the babies are out exploring the world.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Looking at the neck and beak of at least one of the babies...

It's hard to believe that the neck and beak grow longer, but hummingbirds are born short-beaked too. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> THanks for the lovely comments on the baby crane.
> 
> Welcome, Judy. Yes, we like to see what you are knitting here. Just join in and post pics when you can.
> 
> ...


Aww so cute
:sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the latest diamond shawl JanetLee.

Such cute chicks Bev.

Bummer about the late snow Bonnie.


Hope all have a nice day,

Melanie


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What do you think of this one? Used 5 1/2 skeins of Mary Maxim Aloe Sock Yarn, 230 yards per skein. This is the same pattern I used on the white one, but I increased it by three diamonds since this yarn is a (1) where the other was a (2). Used size 5 (US) on both though. This one measures 29 inches long.


It looks great in my opinion.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks for the lovely comments on the baby crane.
> 
> Welcome, Judy. Yes, we like to see what you are knitting here. Just join in and post pics when you can.
> 
> ...


Soooo cute.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> THanks for the lovely comments on the baby crane.
> 
> Welcome, Judy. Yes, we like to see what you are knitting here. Just join in and post pics when you can.
> 
> ...


Great pictures, Bev. Those babies are so sweet.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have been getting a heck of a snow storm????, enough winter already! We already have 8-10 inches & it's to keep snowing until sometime tomorrow.mmits so heavy & wet I'm wondering how the trees & power lines will take the weight.
> I had the GKs until afte lunch today& DH took them to the other Grandparents as their mom was sick. DH used the 4X4 truck, he said I'd never get to town with the car.
> I spent the afternoon finishing assembling some bears I've knit over the last several months. I like knitting them but hate putting them together.


Snow begone! You have had more than your fair share.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> It's a little difficult to look up the TLL schedule when you don't have it on the 'portable'. :sm23:
> 
> Here is what I have so far (edited to reflect current date):
> 2017 KP Lace Party calendar:
> ...


Thank you, Karen, for posting this. That is as up to date as I have.

I'm sorry to be so busy lately. There sure are some beautiful projects and ideas here. :sm24:

*Happy Easter, everyone!*


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, Bonnie, snow. So sorry. We have temps in the high 70's this weekend. I don't want to even think of snow. I am sure you feel the same.

Thanks, Bonnie, Julie, Norma, Melanie, Linda, Barbara and DeEtta. It says in the books the chicks leave the nest within 24 hours after hatching. I know, Karin. Somehow I expected the beaks to be much longer. Probably no room for them in the egg. . .what with those long legs. 

Have a blessed Easter everyone.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Just wanted to jump back in and say hi. I had some sad weeks as my dad passed on. He was a great dad and lived a wonderful long life-91 years. I will miss him. I spent the last few weeks helping my mother. It is hard being so far from her, but I think she has enough people to help her now so she will be ok. 

I have just read through all the pages I missed and enjoyed your discussions, beautiful works and wonderful nature pics. 

Spring has sprung here. The tulips are blooming and the bluebirds have laid their eggs in the bird house. (Pictures to follow)

I am still busy knitting on the test knit and I have also been knitting a mindless baby blanket which definitely helps to relieve stress. 

Happy Easter to all who celebrate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Caryn, I am sad to hear why we had not heard from you for so long, as you say 91 is a good long life, but of course you miss your father/dad. No-one can replace him in your life. God Bless, and take care.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Just wanted to jump back in and say hi. I had some sad weeks as my dad passed on. He was a great dad and lived a wonderful long life-91 years. I will miss him. I spent the last few weeks helping my mother. It is hard being so far from her, but I think she has enough people to help her now so she will be ok.
> 
> I have just read through all the pages I missed and enjoyed your discussions, beautiful works and wonderful nature pics.
> 
> ...


Caryn -- so sorry to hear your news, but was glad to hear that your Mom is getting lots of support. Be sure and take a bit of time for yourself. Our best wishes for you and yours.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Caryn, I am sad to hear why we had not heard from you for so long, as you say 91 is a good long life, but of course you miss your father/dad. No-one can replace him in your life. God Bless, and take care.


Thank you Julie. I do have many great memories of our time together.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Caryn -- so sorry to hear your news, but was glad to hear that your Mom is getting lots of support. Be sure and take a bit of time for yourself. Our best wishes for you and yours.


Thank you DeEtta. It was good just being with my mom. She will be 95 this month and is still going strong.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you DeEtta. It was good just being with my mom. She will be 95 this month and is still going strong.


That is great, especially that she has a support network.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just wanted to jump back in and say hi. I had some sad weeks as my dad passed on. He was a great dad and lived a wonderful long life-91 years. I will miss him. I spent the last few weeks helping my mother. It is hard being so far from her, but I think she has enough people to help her now so she will be ok.
> 
> I have just read through all the pages I missed and enjoyed your discussions, beautiful works and wonderful nature pics.
> 
> ...


My condolences on the loss of your dad. As you say 91 is a good long life but it's never easy.
I see your mom will soon be 95, wow, you have longevity in your genes. It's good she has a good support system but not good you are so far away.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We ended up with about 1.5 ft of snow & still getting light snow today???? DH had to plow for us to get out of the yard. Not supposed to warm up until Thursday so this mess will be around for a while.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My condolences on the loss of your dad. As you say 91 is a good long life but it's never easy.
> I see your mom will soon be 95, wow, you have longevity in your genes. It's good she has a good support system but not good you are so far away.


Thanks Bonnie. I guess I will just have to be traveling to FL more often!

That's sure a lot of snow to still be getting this time of year. Is this unusual for your part of the world?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bev, thanks! Good thing my brain itches are not contagious!

Sweet family pictures. Will they be staying in the same area or will they move around a lot now?



eshlemania said:


> THanks for the lovely comments on the baby crane.
> 
> Welcome, Judy. Yes, we like to see what you are knitting here. Just join in and post pics when you can.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks, Bonnie.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!



MissMelba said:


> Love the latest diamond shawl JanetLee.
> 
> Such cute chicks Bev.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you kind lady.



linda09 said:


> It looks great in my opinion.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Caryn, so sorry to hear about the loss of your father. Yes, I dare say your mom needs your help now.

Beautiful flowers and nest. :sm24:



sisu said:


> Just wanted to jump back in and say hi. I had some sad weeks as my dad passed on. He was a great dad and lived a wonderful long life-91 years. I will miss him. I spent the last few weeks helping my mother. It is hard being so far from her, but I think she has enough people to help her now so she will be ok.
> 
> I have just read through all the pages I missed and enjoyed your discussions, beautiful works and wonderful nature pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yuck on the snow! And here I am complaining about rain and wind. I should be counting my blessings instead!



Bonnie7591 said:


> We ended up with about 1.5 ft of snow & still getting light snow today???? DH had to plow for us to get out of the yard. Not supposed to warm up until Thursday so this mess will be around for a while.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Just wanted to jump back in and say hi. I had some sad weeks as my dad passed on. He was a great dad and lived a wonderful long life-91 years. I will miss him. I spent the last few weeks helping my mother. It is hard being so far from her, but I think she has enough people to help her now so she will be ok.
> 
> I have just read through all the pages I missed and enjoyed your discussions, beautiful works and wonderful nature pics.
> 
> ...


My condolences Caryn. It is never easy losing a parent. We all know it is going to happen someday but that does not make it easier. I am glad your mother has support and hope you have support as well. I will say a prayer for you and yours. (((hugs)))


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy Easter to those who celebrate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Folks, in view of everyone's busy-ness, and our high page count I have taken the liberty of starting us off a fresh.

The URL is:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-463438-1.html#10670562


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Bonnie. I guess I will just have to be traveling to FL more often!
> 
> That's sure a lot of snow to still be getting this time of year. Is this unusual for your part of the world?


I've seen snow every month but July ( not often in June or August) but to get this much in one dump is unusual at any time. My son works up near Fort McMurray & he said they have 2.5 feet up there.

Is travelling to Florida very far for you?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Julie for starting up a new thread. Bev -- it was a great session and I thought very productive too. Happy Easter everyone. See you in the new thread.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, I am so sorry to hear of your Fathers passing. Prayers and thoughts for you all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, in view of everyone's busy-ness, and our high page count I have taken the liberty of starting us off a fresh.
> 
> The URL is:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-463438-1.html#10670562


What a great idea, Julie. This has been a wonderful session, Bev. Thank you so much :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just wanted to jump back in and say hi. I had some sad weeks as my dad passed on. He was a great dad and lived a wonderful long life-91 years. I will miss him. I spent the last few weeks helping my mother. It is hard being so far from her, but I think she has enough people to help her now so she will be ok.
> 
> I have just read through all the pages I missed and enjoyed your discussions, beautiful works and wonderful nature pics.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear your news, Caryn. Wishing you and your Mom strength at this difficult time.

Thank you for sharing the pics and hope you can get pics when those beautiful eggs hatch.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Thank you , bev.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Caryn, so sorry to hear about the loss of your father. Yes, I dare say your mom needs your help now.
> 
> Beautiful flowers and nest. :sm24:


Thanks JanetLee. I think my mom will be ok, though I do worry. 
Thanks about the flowers and nest too. I look forward to seeing the baby birds. I do love this time of year here.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> My condolences Caryn. It is never easy losing a parent. We all know it is going to happen someday but that does not make it easier. I am glad your mother has support and hope you have support as well. I will say a prayer for you and yours. (((hugs)))


Thanks for the prayer and hugs Melanie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Julie for starting up a new thread. Bev -- it was a great session and I thought very productive too. Happy Easter everyone. See you in the new thread.


Thanks DeEtta! when I first read this I was not feeling too brilliant- sorry to be slow to respond!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, in view of everyone's busy-ness, and our high page count I have taken the liberty of starting us off a fresh.
> 
> The URL is:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-463438-1.html#10670562


Thanks Julie. Your the best! See you over there in a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Julie. Your the best! See you over there in a bit.


That is great, Caryn! Looking forward to spending time with you!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've seen snow every month but July ( not often in June or August) but to get this much in one dump is unusual at any time. My son works up near Fort McMurray & he said they have 2.5 feet up there.
> 
> Is travelling to Florida very far for you?


Oh my. Too much snow for me! 
South Florida, where my mom lives, is about a 15 hour car drive. I usually fly, but there is no direct flight from where I live, so it is usually an all day event!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, I am so sorry to hear of your Fathers passing. Prayers and thoughts for you all.


Thank you for your prayers and thoughts Norma.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I am so sorry to hear your news, Caryn. Wishing you and your Mom strength at this difficult time.
> 
> Thank you for sharing the pics and hope you can get pics when those beautiful eggs hatch.


Thank you Linda. 
I hope all goes well this year with the hatching of the eggs. Last year we had a tragedy with a snake eating the eggs. We put a special blocking thing on the pole this year which is supposed to prevent that from happening. I sure hope it works.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Bev for this session even though I didn't get to participate too much. It was good reading though!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Just wanted to jump back in and say hi. I had some sad weeks as my dad passed on. He was a great dad and lived a wonderful long life-91 years. I will miss him. I spent the last few weeks helping my mother. It is hard being so far from her, but I think she has enough people to help her now so she will be ok.
> 
> I have just read through all the pages I missed and enjoyed your discussions, beautiful works and wonderful nature pics.
> 
> ...


Caryn, I'm so sorry to hear your father passed away. How good to have such wonderful memories of your great dad and that your mother has a good support group. My deep condolences to you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Linda.
> I hope all goes well this year with the hatching of the eggs. Last year we had a tragedy with a snake eating the eggs. We put a special blocking thing on the pole this year which is supposed to prevent that from happening. I sure hope it works.


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, so sorry for your loss. It is always such a hard time. Good that you had time with your mother. You both needed that. Your photos are lovely. 

Oh, my, Bonnie. I guess you will just have to stay close to the house and knit. Can't think of anything else that needs doing. 

Thanks, JanetLee, they will remain in this wetlands, but now they will roam more. Last summer we found that they came back to the cove for feeding in the evenings. So we will take more early evening walks. I would like to get out at least once a week for awhile, to see them grow. 

Welcome to all for this past weeks session. It seems once we get rolling, we do keep on going.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, thanks for getting us started up again. Looking forward to continuing to work on my vest. I have about 1 1/2 inch on the back to knit up before I join the shoulders and put on the ribbing. Your gansey looks gorgeous. I love the color. Hope you will be feeling tip top soon.

Welcome to all who are thanking for last session. LPers are pretty easy to moderate. Just give them a running start and get out of the way. 

NancyLea, I have worked with some yarn that looked like yours. It worked up pretty well and looks great in a sweater.

Jay Dee, sorry to hear about your Uncle. Glad you got to visit with family.

Oh, Barbara, that salad sounds wonderful!

The kids asked me if we were doing anything for Easter. I do one big family meal a year-Thanksgiving or Christmas. So, they are all coming over for cheesecake and coffee this evening after supper.  I made a key lime cheese cake. Quite yummy. Gary and I divided a piece at lunch. Got to make sure it's good, right? Decided it would do good with some chocolate shavings and whipped cream.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, thanks for getting us started up again. Looking forward to continuing to work on my vest. I have about 1 1/2 inch on the back to knit up before I join the shoulders and put on the ribbing. Your gansey looks gorgeous. I love the color. Hope you will be feeling tip top soon.
> 
> Welcome to all who are thanking for last session. LPers are pretty easy to moderate. Just give them a running start and get out of the way.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev! That is good the Cheesecake turned out well, I am sure you will all enjoy the rest of it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, in view of everyone's busy-ness, and our high page count I have taken the liberty of starting us off a fresh.
> 
> The URL is:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-463438-1.html#10670562


Ah, you are such a sweetheart! Thank you for the link :sm11:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you Bev for a wonderful session! It has been very enjoyable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Ah, you are such a sweetheart! Thank you for the link :sm11:


And thank you JanetLea!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, how fun for you to get to go for DGS's birthday. 

Oh, dear, NancyLea. Unfortunately, no one here will stop you. Sigh! We are here because we are enablers.  Love your pictures of your crochet. Beautiful finished product.

Tanya, thanks for the comments on the baby cranes. I can't wait to get down there and see them again. They will be more mobile now and may not stay close to the nest. Thanks for the update on your construction project. Hope things go smoothly this last little bit. Pretty bit of knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, how fun for you to get to go for DGS's birthday.
> 
> Oh, dear, NancyLea. Unfortunately, no one here will stop you. Sigh! We are here because we are enablers.  Love your pictures of your crochet. Beautiful finished product.
> 
> Tanya, thanks for the comments on the baby cranes. I can't wait to get down there and see them again. They will be more mobile now and may not stay close to the nest. Thanks for the update on your construction project. Hope things go smoothly this last little bit. Pretty bit of knitting.


Not absolutely sure yet Bev, more of a hope.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, I will hope with you. 

We went to the wetlands today and didn't see hide nor hair of the cranes. I think that sightings will be rare until the babies get more mobile.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I will hope with you.
> 
> We went to the wetlands today and didn't see hide nor hair of the cranes. I think that sightings will be rare until the babies get more mobile.


Frustrating to be sure.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JanetLee, wonderful pictures. Thanks for sharing. So glad you found a great place to hike. 

DeEtta, your throw turned out beautifully! I love the coral in it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you, Bev. :sm02:


----------

